# Rocky Mountain OLD Slayer Thread



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2006)

Nachdem ein Rocky Mountain NEW Slayer Thread eingerichtet wurde, ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll auch einen *OLD Slayer Thread *zu eröffnen, oder ?


----------



## s.d (14. August 2006)

Ja warum nicht es gibt ja genug Leute die ein altes Slayer besitzen und lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kawaatze (15. August 2006)

Hallo,
so dann mal meins. 
Werden nur noch ein paar Sachen geändert, z.B: Gabel ( weiß aber noch nich welche), Vorbau Syntace Superforce 60 mm, Syntace Vector DH und nen anderer Sattel ist auch schon drauf.
Happy Trails.
Guido


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. August 2006)

Als Gabel kann ich Dir die RS Revelation empfehlen.


----------



## Bikeaddict (15. August 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Als Gabel kann ich Dir die RS Revelation empfehlen.



oder, wenn mans bissl heftiger mag und einen flachen lenkwinkel bevorzugt, die PIKE!


----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ja warum nicht es gibt ja genug Leute die ein altes Slayer besitzen und lieben


Genau richtig 
Mein Slayer70 von 2005:


----------



## clemson (18. August 2006)

@a-mountain nettes bild und feines rad....
und wohl eine der rad fotografierstellen am lago


----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2006)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> @a-mountain nettes bild und feines rad....
> und wohl eine der rad fotografierstellen am lago



Jo, ich fotografiere meine Bikes am liebsten da oben


----------



## Bikeaddict (22. August 2006)

Na da muss ich auch mein Radl vorstellen:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer 2001.
Alle anderen Teile sind im Laufe der Zeit umgerüstet worden, aber seht selbst!

Nebenbei auch noch ein paar Bilder, was man mit dem Ur-Slayer alles anstellen kann, auch wenn es noch keine sooo großen Federwegsreserven am Heck bietet!


----------



## s.d (22. August 2006)

sehr schön, mit dem Ur-Slayer kann man einiges anstellen ich war mit meinem auch schon in Bischofsmais und in Ogau klar ist es nicht so konfortabel wie mit nem RMX aber so muss man sich aufm Trail hald noch ne Linie suchen wo man mit dem RMX einfach ohen nachzudenken drüber fährt weil die Federung schon alles regeln wird. Außerdem Hat das Ur-Slayer noch die guten RAD-Rohre genau wie das RM7 also das hält einiges aus... ride on


----------



## srunkendaylor (22. August 2006)

hi,
wollt euch mal meinen ganzen Stolz vorstellen.
Mit dem Bike fahr ich alles -> Marathon, Alpencross und Bikepark 
Der Slayer ist einfach genial !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. August 2006)

@ strunkendaylor

prima aufgebaut. Sieht gut aus !!! Mich interessieren die Laufräder. Endlich mal normalos in Silber. Kannst Du sie mir beschreiben ? Naben Speichen Felgen ??? 
Danke 
RK


----------



## srunkendaylor (23. August 2006)

@ Rocklandbiker
habe mir die Laufräder seinerzeit 2003 bei actionsports machen lassen. Das sind Onyx Naben mit Mavic 519 Felgen.  Nächstes jahr ist mal wieder ein neues paar fällig, aber dann auch wieder in Silber.

ne genauere beschreibung gibts auf meiner etwas schlichten Homepage...
->  http://homepages.fh-regensburg.de/~woa36842/


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (25. August 2006)

hier mal meins..   
vor kurzem am Rennsteig.


----------



## dr.psylo (26. August 2006)

so, bevor ich mein HotRod zusammen schraube, werden erstmal an diesem Edge diverse Komponenten ausprobiert....


----------



## wilson (28. August 2006)

Klasse Thread! Das alte Slayer lebt!
Hat eigentlich hier einer Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes. Worin bestehen fahrerisch die konkreten und praktischen Unterschiede?
Ich, stolzer Besitzer eines Slayer Bj 05 seit Dez., bin heurig einen Marathon damit gefahren. Hat sich bewährt. Für die kurzen Strecken nehm ich das Hardtail. Mit einem neuen Slayer würd ich nie auf die Langstrecke. Das alte ist halt schon wesentlich leicher und mehr auf Vortrieb ausgelegt. Das ist aber Statistik. Die praktischen Erfahrungen könnten ganz anders aussehen...


----------



## All-Mountain (28. August 2006)

wilson schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Thread! Das alte Slayer lebt!
> Hat eigentlich hier einer Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes. Worin bestehen fahrerisch die konkreten und praktischen Unterschiede?
> Ich, stolzer Besitzer eines Slayer Bj 05 seit Dez., bin heurig einen Marathon damit gefahren. Hat sich bewährt. Für die kurzen Strecken nehm ich das Hardtail. Mit einem neuen Slayer würd ich nie auf die Langstrecke. Das alte ist halt schon wesentlich leicher und mehr auf Vortrieb ausgelegt. Das ist aber Statistik. Die praktischen Erfahrungen könnten ganz anders aussehen...


Ich bin das neue Slayer am Bike-Festival am Lago probegefahren. 
Bergauf ist das NEW Slayer im Vergleich zum alten ne lahme Schnecke. Habs recht deutlich gemerkt, weil bergauf die Leute mit denen ich normalerweise stressfrei mitfahre, plötzlich deutlich schneller waren. 
Beim Downhill hat mich das neue Slayer auch nicht unbedingt so recht überzeut (hatte aber auch mit der Ausstattung des Testbikes zu tun...).
Mein Fazit war: für meine Zwecke (lange Touren mit möglicht hohen Trailanteil...) ist mein 2005er Slayer genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. August 2006)

dr.psylo schrieb:
			
		

> so, bevor ich mein HotRod zusammen schraube, werden erstmal an diesem Edge diverse Komponenten ausprobiert....



Super...Du hast nen HotRod..Willkommen im Club 
Dann bist Du NR. 4 von den 25 wohl produzierten Edelteilen  Oder sind es doch mehr ? 
Mann sollte mal einen gemeinsamen Ausritt machen......


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. August 2006)

zur Info !!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mankie (29. August 2006)

Hi !
ich möchte mir noch ein (altes) Slayer 70 zulegen (2005/2004), weil Marathon-fähig und preislich machbar.  Fragen:  Grösse 18" bei ca. 178 Grösse ? Preis ca. 2400 ,- angemessen ?  Nur in Blau erhältlich ?  Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen 2005'er und 2004'er ?   Auf was muss man sonst so achten ?
Thx for help


----------



## All-Mountain (29. August 2006)

mankie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> ich möchte mir noch ein (altes) Slayer 70 zulegen (2005/2004), weil Marathon-fähig und preislich machbar.  Fragen:  Grösse 18" bei ca. 178 Grösse ?


Könnte passen, ist aber auch von Schrittlänge, Armlänge usw. abhängig. Am besten probefahren.



			
				mankie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> Preis ca. 2400 ,- angemessen ?



Hört sich ganz gut an. Poste mal die Ausstattung, dann kann man mehr sagen.



			
				mankie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> Nur in Blau erhältlich ?  Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen 2005'er und 2004'er ?
> Thx for help



Standartfarbe Slayer 70 2004: schwarz, 2005: blau, es gab aber 2005 auch noch schwarze Paintjobs.
Außer Farbe sind mir keine Unterschiede bekannt.



			
				mankie schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was muss man sonst so achten ?



Darauf wie es aufgebaut ist, denn das Slayer 70 gab es als Frameset und wurde oft individuell von den Händlern aufgebaut. Einige verbauen schomal ganz gerne Ihre Ladenhüter...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## kabelizer (29. August 2006)

Aber hallo, da möchte ich doch mein old Slayer auch mal vorstellen.  Das Bike macht ordentlich Spaß und hat auch schon den Bikepark O'gau überstanden - im Gegensatz zu meiner Schulter


----------



## wilson (30. August 2006)

Hier noch mein bescheidener Beitrag!

Nix besonderes, aber genial zu fahren! In der Abbildung mit Pedalen 12.5 kg.


----------



## wilson (30. August 2006)

Was muss ich eigentlich tun, damit das Bild direkt in den Post kommt?


----------



## Xexano (30. August 2006)

Wilson's Old Slayer....

Damit die Bilder direkt im Post erscheinen, muss du den [ I M G ]-Tag benutzen. Natürlich ohne Leerzeichen, dann dazwischen Link, dann den Tag mit [ / I M G ] beenden.


----------



## wilson (30. August 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Wilson's Old Slayer....
> 
> Damit die Bilder direkt im Post erscheinen, muss du den [ I M G ]-Tag benutzen. Natürlich ohne Leerzeichen, dann dazwischen Link, dann den Tag mit [ / I M G ] beenden.



Danke!


----------



## dr.psylo (31. August 2006)

hi wilson,
was hast du denn für laufräder drauf? ist die felge die dt xr4.1? bin am überlegen, was ich bei meinem hotrod draufmache. die d321 auf meinem edge ist mir definitiv zu schwer. und passt auch nicht zu meinem fahrstil. aber mit meinen 88kg sollte ich doch was haben, was etwas stabiler ist. die neue dt x455 kommt wohl noch für mich in frage. werde die auf der eurobike mal näher anschauen.
gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (31. August 2006)

Ist ein klassich eingespeichter LRS. Auf dem Bild mit dt240 Naben und (richtig erkannt) dt4.1 Felge.

Meist fahr ich aber den Tubeless LRS mit 240er Naben und Mavic XM 819 Felgen. Das Mehrgewicht von etwa 400g ist in der Praxis nicht spürbar. Die Vorteile des UST Systems aber nicht wegdiskutierbar. Ich würde, gerade an einem Bike wie dem Slayer, mit Nachdruck einen UST LRS empfehlen.


----------



## mankie (17. September 2006)

Hi , 

bin dabei.  Habe seit einer Woche ein 2005'er Slayer und Fox Talas 90-130 mm.  
 

@All-Mountain :  danke für die Tipps !

Demnächst poste ich mal ein Foto von einer Tour.  

Good Ride !

M.


----------



## tri4me (18. September 2006)

Doppelpost


----------



## tri4me (18. September 2006)

Wer meine sig liest, weiß, was ich von den Nachfolgern des 05-er Slayer halte. Nicht so viel. Für meinen Einsatzzweck nur noch bedingt geeignet.

Meins ist aus 2005 und schwarz. Und so ziemlich das geilste Bike, wenn man gern alles fährt. War sogar schon damit im Bikepark, und das als einer der bis vor 3 Jahren noch immer lieber bergauf als bergab gefahren ist. Dann hab ich mir das Slayer gekauft. Und heuer bin ich Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl und Rabbi-Joch fast komplett runtergefahren.
Ich bin nach wie vor der Überzeugung, das das bike wohl so ziemlich das bestgeeignetste für grobe Mehrtagestouren (-> Transalp) ist.
Das neue Ransom bin ich mal probegefahren (als 10-er Variante). Das war nix für mich. Allenfalls beim neuen S-Works Enduro könnte ich (zumindest den techn. Werten nach) schwach werden. Optisch ist es zwar gelungen, kommt aber an die klassische Form des 05-er Slayer nicht ran.


----------



## Jako (18. September 2006)

so, hier ist nun mein slayer 70, habe es kpl. nach meinen wünschen aufgebaut. die erste tour hat es schon hinter sich, es fährt einfach superwahnsinn!!! 22% ohne probleme hoch - keine anzeichen von "vorne hoch" und bergab einfach super!! den ersten sturz hat es auch gleich erlebt, jetzt weiß es gleich wie es dran ist....dafür ist es ja ein rocky geworden.....grins


----------



## wilson (18. September 2006)

Rennradpedale???


----------



## Der Toni (18. September 2006)

Mit welchen Schuhen fährst du?Züge sind teils zu lang und die Bremsgriffe sind zu weit vom Lenker.(Griffweiteneinstellung).
Ansonsten schönes Bike.


----------



## Jako (18. September 2006)

das sind die SPD rennradpedale PD A520.... sie sind schon wieder runter - obwohl sie garnicht so unpraktisch sind (außer einseitiger einstieg) wenn man mal nicht eingerastet ist hat man eine größere standfläche und leichter sind sie auch noch. ich fahre SIDI dragon srs.... auf dem bike und auch auf dem renner.
das mit den bremshebeln schaue ich mir mal an - bei der ersten tour ist es mir so nicht negativ aufgefallen (habe lange finger). gruß jako


----------



## wilson (18. September 2006)

Ist halt doch einer der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt!
Darf man fragen, wie schwer das Teil ist? Ich würde schätzen, es bewegt sich um die 12.5kg (inkl. Pedale).
Welche Rahmengrösse ist es und bist Du sicher, dass es nicht etwas zu klein ist für Dich? Die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja eines Rennrades würdig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (18. September 2006)

hi wilson, ja, der rahmen ist einfach super. 
ich habe einen 19"er und er passt mir in allen maßen perfekt (habe mich vermessen lassen) - bin 183cm groß habe aber einen 89er schritt. die sattelhöhe ist von tretlagermitte bis satteloberkante 80,5cm, die überhöhung ist 6cm (täuscht vielleicht etwas auf dem bild)
Du hast sehr gut geschätzt, das bike wiegt incl. pedale, computer und flaschenhalter 12,6 kg und das mit nobby nic. gruß jako


----------



## andreas merlin (27. September 2006)

Weiss jemand von Euch wo noch neue 18 oder 19" Rahmen zu bekommen sind?

Danke AM


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2006)

Hey, sieht ja so aus, als würden Eure Slayer mehr als Tourenbike genutzt. Gibt es noch ein paar, die mehr im Freeride-Bereich angesiedelt sind? 
Keine Kritik, nur Neugier!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. September 2006)

andreas merlin schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von Euch wo noch neue 18 oder 19" Rahmen zu bekommen sind?
> 
> Danke AM



Guggst Du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...5QQihZ003QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## s.d (27. September 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hey, sieht ja so aus, als würden Eure Slayer mehr als Tourenbike genutzt. Gibt es noch ein paar, die mehr im Freeride-Bereich angesiedelt sind?
> Keine Kritik, nur Neugier!



Ja meins im Moment mit Minions reicht es für ogau und so schon aus man muss hald mer selber machen als bei mehr federweg und kann nicht so schnell über wurzeln fahren aber es geht schon wenn man will


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2006)

Stimmt absolut, S.D.!
Alles nur eine Frage der Einstellung. Ging mit meinem Slayer auch prima und es geht auch noch immer, da es ja nicht weit weg von mir ist. Du hast ja auch das Urslayer, das war ja auch noch mehr als Freerider gedacht als die Slayer mit dem ovalen Rohrsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (28. September 2006)

Ja das ist schon ein Unterschied zum "normalen" Slayer ist ja der gleiche Rohrsatz wie zb beim RM7 und der vordere Teil des Rahmens ist ja Quasi Baugleich. Aber mal schauen vielleicht leg ich mir doch nochmal was mit mehr Federweg zu mal sehen...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. September 2006)

@ tri4me

das alte Slayer hat *keinen* "Viergelenk Hinterbau" !!!! Es handelt sich um einen *abgestützten* "Eingelenker" ! Bei einem Viergelenker hast Du in der Kettenstrebe ein Lager ein sogenanntes "Horst-Link"  (Patentrechtlich bei SPECIALIZED) das das Hinterrad beim Einfedern senkrecht nach oben führen soll. Die Weiterentwicklung ist der VPP-Hinterbau der Versucht in der ersten Einfederungsphase das Hinterrad von dem Hinternis nach hinten wegzuführen..............


----------



## andreas merlin (30. September 2006)

Danke Rocklandbiker für den Tip.

Habe mir den Rahmen für 9oo Euronen gesichert.

Endlich kann ich wieder schrauben.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch günstig die Parts finden.

AM


----------



## Smithy (1. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal meins. Wehe Ihr lästert über die Satteltasche, war nur zum Alpencross drauf....


----------



## SlayMe (1. Oktober 2006)

sehr schönes Rad hast Du da, Smithy!
Was sind das für Naben?
Kannst Du außerdem noch was über die Sitzposition mit der Setback-Stütze sagen und wie das Rad mit der Pace Fighter fährt (Geometire, Ansprechverhalten...)
Die Stütze und die Gabel möchte ich nämlich auch noch in mein Old Slayer einbauen.

@ el Lingo
ich baue gerade mein 2003er Slayer von heftig auf leicht um. Von über 15 Kg will ich auf unter 13 Kg kommen.
Das gröbste ist schon umgebaut (Vorbau und Lenker von Amoeba Scud auf Race Face und FSA, Bremsen von Shimano 555 auf Marta, Laufräder von XT Naben mit alten Mavic D 321 auf Chris King mit alten Mavic X317). Was jetzt noch dringend getauscht werden muss ist die Gabel. Zur Zeit ne Marzocchi Z1 FR.
Das ganze mache ich, da demnächst ein freeridelastiges Fully mit 150mm Federweg ins Haus kommen soll, und da dachte ich, es macht Sinn auch ein leichtes Rad zu haben.


----------



## Smithy (1. Oktober 2006)

@ SlayMe

Danke, das Radl macht auch einfach Spaß. Naben sind alte Hügi 240. Die Sitzposition mit Setback gefällt mir besser als mit einer geraden. Bin von einer geraden Stütze und 105mm Vorbau auf Setback und 90mm umgestiegen, wird halt heckastiger und damit besser für den Spielttrieb und schlechter für den Vortrieb.

Zur Pace hab ich im Leichtbauforum einen ellenlangen Bericht geschrieben, bitte mal die SuFu bemühen. Kurzfassung: größere Anfangsprobleme aber mittlerweile sehr gut, dennoch nicht ganz so geschmeidig wie z.B. RS Revelation. Falls Du nicht fündig wirst schick mir einfach ne PM.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## mikaelmtb (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!!

Ich komme aus Dänemark und spreche freestyle deutch!  Ich habe auc eine Rocky Mountain Slayer "Hotrod" edition, und es ist zum dato mein besten bike!:






Ich weiB das mein deutch sehr schlecht ist, aber wann ihr das willst kan Ich auch in English antworten!  

Mikael


----------



## numinisflo (2. Oktober 2006)

Wirklich ein schönes Bike dein Slayer Hotrod! Ich liebe diese Lackierung.

Grüße nach Dänemark

FLO


----------



## MWU406 (2. Oktober 2006)

hier mein OLD- Slayer:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Oktober 2006)

@mikaelmtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. Oktober 2006)

Bis zum Beginn diesen Jahres konnte ich auch noch einen alten Slayer mein Eigen nennen!


----------



## andreas merlin (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ha das Old Slayer?

AM


----------



## el Lingo (3. Oktober 2006)

26,8mm hat es


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Oktober 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> 26,8mm hat es




Die älteren schon, das 2005er beispielsweise hat aber schon 27,2mm. 

bike-it-easy


----------



## tri4me (4. Oktober 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ tri4me
> 
> das alte Slayer hat *keinen* "Viergelenk Hinterbau" !!!! Es handelt sich um einen *abgestützten* "Eingelenker" ! Bei einem Viergelenker hast Du in der Kettenstrebe ein Lager ein sogenanntes "Horst-Link"  (Patentrechtlich bei SPECIALIZED) das das Hinterrad beim Einfedern senkrecht nach oben führen soll. Die Weiterentwicklung ist der VPP-Hinterbau der Versucht in der ersten Einfederungsphase das Hinterrad von dem Hinternis nach hinten wegzuführen..............



Solltest du wirklich ein RM Slayer 05 dein Eigen nennen, empfehle ich mal eine genau Inspektion des Hinterbaus  . Du findest da mit ein bischen Glück vielleicht auch das Gelenk knapp über der Kettenstrebe.

Den hat das RM Slayer 07 zwar auch, hat aber wegen drastisch spitzerer Anlenkwinkel praktisch keine Funktion mehr.

Darum mein zugegebenermaßen falscher Avatar-Spruch.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## andreas merlin (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wie gut ist die Pulverbeschichtung?

Ist es ratsam das Unterrohr abzukleben um Steinschläge zu vermeiden?

Danke

AM


----------



## andreas merlin (11. Oktober 2006)

Ist vieleicht für einen von Euch interessant. Ein LE:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MWU406 (11. Oktober 2006)

> wie gut ist die Pulverbeschichtung?
> 
> Ist es ratsam das Unterrohr abzukleben um Steinschläge zu vermeiden?



kleb das Unterrohr ab und alle Stellen wo Bowdenzüge dran scheuern. Der Lack an meinem schwarzen (s.o.) ist nicht so der Hit. 
Bei den weiß-grauen (03ern?) platzt der Lack am Hinterbau gern ab...


----------



## Jako (13. Oktober 2006)

Mein Slayer in einer Artgerechten Umgebung  ...man haben wir einen schönen Herbst.... Gruß an alle, Jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooki (14. Oktober 2006)

hallo Leute, mein 2001 Slayer braucht neue Lager für den Hinterbau. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die günstig bekommen kann.


----------



## Kawaatze (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
guckst du hier: http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/
dann im Webshop. Hab dort auch bestellt.
Superschnelle Abwicklung. Top.
MfG
Guido


----------



## dooki (14. Oktober 2006)

Klasse Danke, werde das mal probieren.
Gruss Sascha


----------



## thto (17. Oktober 2006)

sehr sehr schöne bikes hier !!!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2006)

*Keep the Slayer´s riding*


----------



## s.d (18. Oktober 2006)

JA aber bitte nicht im Spezi-Trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (5. November 2006)

Moin!
Mein OLD Slayeraufbau ist zu ca. 99% fertig (Nur noch Schaltung einstellen, Rohre abkleben und .... Bremsleitung verlegen). Hierzu die Frage, wie ist die Leitung bei Euch auf dem Oberrohr befestigt? Habe eine Shimano Deore 525 Bremse mit Kunststoff Bremsleitungen.
silver


----------



## v-max (7. November 2006)

Baue mir grade ein CC Slayer auf Jaaa, der Trend geht in Richtung mehr Federweg. 
Auch wenns ein bissel schwerer ist als ein Quantec Scandium oder so- mir wurscht.
Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen, einen mit SPV, oder wippt der Hinterbau nicht (ist ein 2002er)?


----------



## mille_plateaux (7. November 2006)

subject: rm (old) slayer custom -  beratung für nOOb
oder: das längste posting im forum hier?

hallo nerds & liebhaber(innen),

ich erbitte Eure geschätzte hilfe beim erwerb eines neuen rads. der anlaß wird die beendigung meiner diss. im spätwinter/frühjahr 07 sein; eine fette belohnung werd ich mir dann redlich verdient haben & n schönes neues bike käm mir da gerade recht. und damits auch n richtige belohnung wird, darfs halt ruhig n todchices und sündteures rocky sein....
außerdem versprech ich mir davon, ein-, zwei monate eher fertig zu werden und nicht noch einmal auf den letzten metern die hälfte neu schreiben zu wollen, damit ich ja keinen sonnentag verpasse...ein guter und williger mechaniker ist auch zur hand, so daß ein custom-aufbau besonders reizvoll wäre. nur selber einspeichen würden wir nicht wollen und bei gabel und steuersatz würden wir wohl auch professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen.  
Ich selbst hab das biken nach 15jähriger kneipenrider-only phase erst  zu beginn der 2006er-saison wiederentdeckt (neben dem in meinem alter  satte 38 lenze - üblichen rückentraining und ein wenig lauferei mußte wg. der schreibtisch-isolationshaft halt was endorphinträchtigeres her) und bin natürlich janz flott süchtig geworden. gefahren bin ich mit dem neu erworbenen einsteiger-mtb (kleines kona-hardtail) im schnitt 2-3 mal die woche. am wochenend gern mal 6-8 stunden, sonst 2-3. ich würd mir wohl ne andere belohnung als ein neues fahrrad gönnen, wäre es nicht jetzt schon so, daß mir bis auf den rahmen, kurbel und die laufräder alle wirklich teuren teile als mangelhaft bis ungenügend erscheinen. aber so ists halt, und so muß das neue, midi-fähige mischpult realistischerweise halt noch ein wenig warten; prioritäten halt...gut, was mach ich mit dem radl: wald-, wurzel-  und schotterwege rauf und runter, aber auch gerne mal 2, 3 dutzend eingeschobene asphaltkilometer. (bis jetzt) max. 1250 höhenmeter (grob geschätzt) , keine (gesuchten) sprünge oder sonstige  - öchel  funsportaktivitäten. dabei wirds wohl im großen & ganzen bleiben, aber ne mehrtägige dolomiten- und/oder alpentour mit deutlich mehr abzupedalierenden höhenmetern sollte eines tages (da fehlts mir zwar sicher nicht an kondition mittlerweile, aber doch noch ein wenig an kraft und fahrtechnik....) auch möglich sein und bergrunter darfs, äh, muß es auch deutlich flotter und wendiger als jetzt zugehen. wartungsfreundlichkeit und materialbeständigkeit sind mir im übrigen deutlich wichtiger als ein gespartes kilo; ich (m., 76 kilo bei 1,91 gesamt- und 0,91 schrittlänge) muß nicht der (aller-)schnellste sein, aber es darf auch gerne satt unter 14kg sein....

*& was will ich jetzt eigentlich von Euch? *

empfehlungen und kommentare! 
aber bitte, bitte nicht nach dem muster poster x hat wegen seines kommentars zu y wohl nur sch.... im kopp..... vielen dank im voraus! es wäre ganz toll, wenn ich mich mit Eurer geschätzten hilfe bis etwa weihnachten für einen komponentenmix oder ein bike entschieden hätte. der geschätzte mechaniker würde zwar mit mir schrauben, hat aber wegen _seiner_ diss. nicht auch noch zeit, sich um die komponenten(wahl) zu kümmern. naja, wahrscheinlich endets, damit wir auch mal fertig werden, dann doch so, daß er schraubt und ich die op-schwester mach....   

also los, hier meine (ersten) überlegungen:

01)	*rahmen: slayer 05 hot-rod*  [und genau deshalb hab ich auch *hier* gepostet....im kaufberatungsforum scheinen mir zudem auch ganz schön viele katalogwälzer am gange zu sein, und Ihr hier fahrt das schöne teil ja schon. und praxiserprobte tips sind doch nicht zu schlagen....]

gibts in 20,5 wohl noch neu zu kaufen und ist sicher eine sehr gute wahl, um es bergab nach meinen maßstäben richtig krachen zu lassen, ohne bergauf wg. hohem gewicht und/oder zu enduro-/freeridemäßiger geometrie völlig abzukacken. sehr schön find ich ihn zudem auch...
momentan bin ich auf satten 22 unterwegs, und der festgestellte mangel an wendigkeit dürfte nicht zuletzt hierin begründet sein. kommt auf asphalt dafür nat. ziemlich gut, aber das ist ja nun sekundär...tja, das kommt davon, wenn man als probefahrt nur mal durch die stadt und über zwei, drei bordsteinkanten düst bzw. düsen kann. 1 ½ inches weniger dürften selbst bei den bei fullies anderen verhältnissen schon ne ganze menge bringen. 19 ist aber wohl angesichts meiner länge besonders bei längeren touren zu knapp kalkuliert, oder? außerdem gäbs den rahmen dann nicht mehr so ohne weiteres, aber in erster linie solls ja erst einmal gut passen und dann erst hübsch anzuschauen sein....
n full-suspension sollte es im übrigen auch sein. ich bin (leider) jetzt schon häufiger an die belastungsgrenze meines rückens gestoßen & ein (weiterer...) bandscheibenvorfall dürfte mich wohl auf ewig auf ein city-klapprad mit gefederter sattelstütze zurückwerfen....


02)	schaltgruppe: sram 

wegen des ewigen ärgers mit der anfälligen deore-gruppe! xt wär sicher schon n deutlicher fortschritt, aber das sramsche 1:1 verhältnis sagt mir doch sehr zu und gewisse rachegelüste ob des janzen ärgers würd ich auch gerne befriedigen. ich denke mit x.9. müßt ich schon gut klarkommen können oder gibts für nen fahrer wie mich zwingende gründe, die teurere alternative der x.0. zu wählen? auf der anderen seite gibts wie mir scheint recht günstige angebote für xt-komplattgarnituren, und die kurbel nicht mehr extra bezahlen zu müssen, ist ja auch nicht unattraktiv... 
gibts im übrigen n praktikable und bezahlbare möglichkeit, die standardübersetzung so zu verändern, daß die bergpizza bleibt, wie sie ist, der schnellste gang aber noch was schneller wird....? mir fällt da erst einmal nur ein größeres kettenblatt ein, aber da stell ich mir vor, daß die umwerfer das nicht mehr packen; und wie sich das ganze bei hinterradfederungen verändert, kann ich mir eh schon nicht mehr vorstellen....über käfiglängen etc. hab ich mir (auch) noch gar keine gedanken gemacht, aber noch ist ja zeit und ich setz jetzt einfach mal auf Eure hilfe... 
ach ja, bei den stangenbikes wird wie mir scheint oft ein lx-umwerfer mit sram-teilen kombiniert. gibts hierfür eigentlich, außer dem ganz naheliegenden, nen guten grund?      

03)	bremse

eine hope mono4 o.ä. dürfte bei meinem verzicht auf die janz knüppeligen abfahrten locker reichen, oder? meine jetzige (hayes sole) sollte aber schon deutlich getoppt werden, sowohl hinsichtlich bremskraft, die ich mittlerweile als generell zu gering ansehe und die dann zudem auch noch recht zügig nachläßt ( als alter sack seis mir verziehen, aber ein bißchen schleifen lassen tu ichs schon mal und das macht sich bei längeren abfahrten dann doch recht bzw. zu schnell bemerkbar) als auch hinsichtlich des komforts (druckpunkteinstellung....), andere vorschläge anyone....? ach ja, die sole klingelt immerhin nicht, und ich würd auch wert darauf legen, daß das so bleibt. 
scheibe generell muß wohl alleine wg. des rahmens (sieht nicht so aus, als ob man hinten ne hs33 einbauen könnte) und der ansonsten eingeschränkten auswahl bei den gabeln sein... 

04)	laufräder/naben

da die jetzigen standard-laufräder bis jetzt noch keinerlei zicken machen, bin ich geneigt, bei den laufrädern nicht allzusehr auf die kacke zu hauen. und ganz aus dem ruder dürfen die kosten halt auch nicht laufen; tolles bike hin und her, 2 monate toastbrot mit schmelzkäse only, weil ich meinte, 750 euronen für laufräder hinlegen zu müssen, wären auch nich gut; da käm ich dann ja gar keinen hügel mehr rauf. die dt swiss 340 scheinen mir eine ganz gute kompromißlösung zu sein, aber andere vorschläge mit noch besserem preis-leistungsverhältnis sind erwünscht! ach ja, die angebote für die dt beinhalten jeweils ne xt-nabe. is sicherlich nicht der oberhammer, aber bei knüppelabstinenz hinreichend haltbar, oder? 

05)	gabel: ???

tjaha, hier wirds dann ganz dünn, da ich praktisch null erfahrung hab (s.o.: 15 jahre kneipenrider. seinerzeit saß ich mal eine runde mit ner  judy (?) gedreht, aber das wars dann auch schon; hab ich halt komplett verschlafen). meine jetzige (irgendeine kleine marzocchi, typenbez. grad nicht präsent....) ist allerdings definitiv zu schwammig und zu träge, außerdem vermisse ich ein praktikables feature für klettereien. erst einmal 10x an nem rädchen zu drehen kanns ja nicht sein. allerdings möchte ich mir gerne allzuviel frickelei, besonders während des fahrens, ersparen. der idealfall wäre halt einmal (gut) einstellen und gut is. marzocchis eta-system scheint mir da ziemlich gut durchdacht zu sein. andere hersteller haben bestimmt vergleichbares, aber da ich mit dem tech-talk in dem bereich so wenig anfangen kann, ists ne qual, sich da einzufummeln. also, meine bitte um ein wenig orientierung! 
irrsinnig viel federweg brauch ich  - aber vielleicht das rad, weil die rahmengeometrie mehr fw verlangt? -  wohl nicht; ich denke, daß mir 100mm + etwa 20 mm als eiserne reserve eigentlich reichen müßten.  

06)	kurbel: 

cf. schaltgruppe. bei der xt-'garnitur' wär dann ja eine tragbare dabei, und ansonsten wohl ne deus. scheint ja ne sichere und beständige bank zu sein; und ich nehme mal schwer an, daß ich mit den beiliegenden innenlagern auch gut bedient wär. da noch mal extra nachzulegen, wär wohl für mich nicht bemerkbar, oder?

07)	steuersatz:

auch hier sind meine vorstellungen noch weitaus schwammiger, als der steuersatz dann sein sollte. welche lagerart jetzt welche vorzüge genießt, erschließt sich mir leider nicht. nOOb halt...naja, mit nem deus-steuersatz wird man wohl nicht allzuviel falsch machen, aber, wie immer, Eure anmerkungen und empfehlungen sind schwer erwünscht!

08)	vorbau + lenker

hier ist mir der syntace-vro vorbausystem wg. seiner verstellmöglichkeiten ins auge gesprungen. da ich das radl ja nicht probefahren kann, wärs sicher nicht verkehrt, kleinere anpassungen wg. armlänge o.ä. noch vornehmen zu können.

so, all denen, die bis hierher durchgehalten haben  - im rennen um das längste posting hier dürfte ich wohl ganz vorne liegen, so sorry   -  egal, ob sie mir helfen können oder nicht, sei erst einmal gedankt und ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr tüchtig posten würdet. auch gerne zu einzelnen aspekten/fragen...; es muß ja nicht gleich der totale rundumschlag werden!
pedale und nen guten sattel + -stütze und evtl. noch fehlendes geraffel find ich im übrigen sicher ganz allein und daß es noch das eine oder andere spezialforum hier gibt, ist mir auch nicht entgangen...

grüße an alle & meine wünsche für 'nen schönen (feier-)abend,
mille_plateaux/ingo


----------



## Jako (7. November 2006)

hallo mille, glückwunsch zur entscheidung ein rocky zu kaufen..... erstmal zur rahmengröße - ich bin mir sicher das das 20,5" das richtige für dich ist. schau mal in meine galerie, ich bin 1,83 und habe einen 89er schritt, meins ist ein 19" und ich glaube nicht das die sattelstütze noch viel weiter raus sollte. machs doch so wie ich und kauf dir kpl. die deus xc teile - top qualität, leicht und schön. falls die vorbaulänge nicht passen sollte wird sie ein guter händler kostenlos austauschen. als gabel kann ich dir passend zum dämpfer die fox talas rlc besstens empfehlen. noch ein tipp zum schluß: spar nicht an den laufrädern, die bewegen sich beim biken am meisten und wenn die richtig gut laufen hast du auch echt spaß dran. gruß jako


----------



## mille_plateaux (7. November 2006)

hallo Jako,
vielen dank für Deine rasche antwort und die anregungen! ich bin begeistert; schon 20 min. nach dieser 'roman-zumutung' die erste antwort, oh yeah  
und nein, Deine sattelstütze sollte bestimmt nicht weiter 'raus; irgendwann nutzt dann bestimmt der beste rahmen nichts mehr. das bild ist jedenfalls ein recht eindrücklicher beleg für meine vermutung, daß das mit 'nem 19er nich' so recht passt!
die gabel werd' ich mal genauer unter die lupe nehmen (vom zusammenspiel der gabel mit dem dämpfer versteh' ich halt gar nix...) und auf die idee, daß man spezielle rücknahmeregelungen absprechen kann, bin ich schaf erst gar nicht gekommen, haha.
aber irgendwo muß leider ein kompromiß eingegangen werden; und bei den laufrädern muß man wenigstens nich' wieder an die lager ran, wenn sie nach einem jahr zerschrotet sein sollten...
gruß, mille_plateaux/ingo


----------



## s.d (7. November 2006)

Also mal zu den Laufrädern da sollte man wirklich nicht sparen die 340er naben sind sehr gut fahr sie selber im Slayer und bikepark ect ist kein Problem ok isch wieg auch nicht viel aber die sidn echt gut dann noch ne ordentliche Felge.

Gabel: Also bei der Talas rlc kann man mir hald zu viel einstellen da hat man hald sauviele Verstellmöglichkeiten und das Absenken geht hald nur in 3mm Schritten bis man die Gabel abgesenkt hat ist man die Steigung schon oben jetzt mal überspitzt gesagt. Von der Fuktion her Ansprechverhalten ect natürlich super.
Ich hab ne Marz. Z1 freeride drin und die kann ich hald sauschnell per eta absenken und noch einstellen wie schnell sie ein bzw ausfedert mehr brauch ich nicht sie spricht auch super an ect. man kann sie auch weiter absenken als die Fox bis zu 100 mm

Dann wär da noch die Pike 140 mm Fw und per u-turn absenkbar ist auch ne super Gabel.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast immer her damit


----------



## przybo (7. November 2006)

hier mal meins...........
auf 2700m...........
und in Thüringen


----------



## Kawaatze (7. November 2006)

Hallo,
fahre seit kurzem auch die Pike ( 426 ) in meinem Slayer und bin begeistert.Kann ich nur empfehlen  . 
MfG
Guido


----------



## Jako (8. November 2006)

@s.d Die Talas kann man nicht in 3mm Schritten absenken sondern in 3 Schritten 130 / 110 und 90mm. Wie Du sagst sie funktioniert perfekt und hat vorallem ein wahnsinns Ansprechverhalten.
Jetzt aber das wichtigste! Ein Bike muß einfach funktionieren, auch ohne ständiges verstellen der Gabel, und das old Slayer mit der Talas funktioniert! Ich verstelle (einfahren auf 90mm) meine Gabel nie und komme problemlos auch steile Rampen hoch (auch 30% nach Ciclo Master). 
Abgesehen davon ist die Marzocchi Z1 auch eine super Gabel.  Gruß Jako


----------



## v-max (8. November 2006)

Und welche Dämpfer sollte man nehmen, damit man gutes Ansprechen und kein Wippen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mille_plateaux (8. November 2006)

hallo,

besten dank noch einmal für die anregungen bzgl. der gabel. ist sicher absolut richtig, bei den überlegungen mit der rahmen-dämpfer-gabel kombination anzufangen! hehe, 2/3 sind da ja schon abgearbeitet; bsd. dank an Kawaatze, der mit seiner eingeklammerten typenbezeichnung genau meine 'kompetenzliga' getroffen hat  
ich werd' mich heut' nach feierabend (grrr, wird wohl noch stündchen dauern....) mal ein bissi im federungsforum schlau machen; z1-gabeln gibt's ja reichlich, und damit wohl auch reichlich unterschiede... [ @ s.d.: meinst Du das 2005er modell hier: http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=113&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&IDAnno=8357&mCO=Prgho%5ChduPrgho%5Chdu%23GHVF%2F%23VhulhRuglqh%2F%23QrphIrufhood&mCW=DQG%23%26Prgho%5ChduPrgho%5Chdu%26%23A%40%23%2A5334%2A%23DQG%23%26DP%26%23%40%234%23DQG%23%26Prgho%5Chdu%26%23%40%23%3B68%3A&mCJ=&IDOggetto=8450 ? ] und der kleine mittagspausensurf bzgl. der talas hat ergeben, daß ich für die 2006er (als auslaufmodell) wohl ein bisschen spät dran bin. aber gut, irgendwie & wann findet sich was adäquates...
euch allen erst einmal 'nen schönen abend und ich würd' mich freuen, von euch noch einiges an praxiserprobten anregungen & empfehlungen zu bekommen...
grüße, mille_plateaux/ingo


----------



## el Lingo (8. November 2006)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass 150mm für ein altes Slayer nicht ein bisschen zuviel sind? Du willst es doch nicht als reinen Freerider nutzen...


----------



## Stefan-S (9. November 2006)

Darf ich euch auch mein Slayer vorstellen. Ich habe es Anfang 2003 gekauft. Ja, was soll ich sagen: Wir mögen uns immer noch, wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## fashizzel (9. November 2006)

hallo,
ich suche die geodaten von einem 2002 slayer in 18". wer nett wenn sie jemand posten könnte.
danke.


----------



## s.d (9. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> @s.d Die Talas kann man nicht in 3mm Schritten absenken sondern in 3 Schritten 130 / 110 und 90mm. Wie Du sagst sie funktioniert perfekt und hat vorallem ein wahnsinns Ansprechverhalten.
> Jetzt aber das wichtigste! Ein Bike muß einfach funktionieren, auch ohne ständiges verstellen der Gabel, und das old Slayer mit der Talas funktioniert! Ich verstelle (einfahren auf 90mm) meine Gabel nie und komme problemlos auch steile Rampen hoch (auch 30% nach Ciclo Master).
> Abgesehen davon ist die Marzocchi Z1 auch eine super Gabel.  Gruß Jako



Also nochmal zur talas welche hast du da ? eine neuere oder?
Weil in der die in dem ETSX das bei mir im keller steht eingebaut ist steht drauf 1 click = 3mm aber ich glaube bei den neueren hat man das geändert. 


ja mille die Gabel meinte ich die gibts auch mit 130 mm fw aber die man müsste mal vergleichen wie viel die 150 höher baut ich glaube wenn du so nen großen Rahmen fährst würde das nicht all zu viel ausmachen und  du hättest eben immer genug Reserven aber ob du die eben auch brauchst ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## silver02 (9. November 2006)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie Eure Hydraulikbremsleitung auf dem Oberrohr des alten Slayer befestigt ist, bitte?

Gruß
silver


----------



## Jako (9. November 2006)

bei mir sieht das so aus....ich hoffe Du kannst was erkennen....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. November 2006)

Es gibt spezielle "Klipse" aus Kunststoff, so nenn ich die Dinger mal die dazu da sind, die Leitungen zu "Ummanteln" so das sie in der dafür vorgesehenen Führung in der Mitte auf dem Oberrohr 2 x festsitzend eingeschoben und somit befestigt werden können.
Was`n Satz......


----------



## silver02 (9. November 2006)

Prima,
kann ich erkennen. Mal schauen, ob mein Händler sowas im Regal hat.
Danke!
silver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. November 2006)

Zu dem Post von Mille:

Wie wärs alternativ mit einer Fox F100 RLC? 100 mm Federweg sind für ein CC-Bike oftmals genügend. Sonst würde ich mal nach der 130er Version schauen. Bin mir aber nicht 100pro sicher, ob es wirklich ne 130er Version gibt! (oder ist das die Talas?  )

Zur Kurbel etc.: Forder mal unter www.bikeaction.de einen Race-Face Katalog an und schau diese dir mal an! Sie haben schon echt nette Sachen! Sonst habe ich noch gehört, dass ein FSA Afterburner scheinbar ne gute und leichte Kurbel ist. 

Zur SRAM Gruppe: Ich denke mal, X.9 reicht ein für allemal. Vorne soll aber SRAM scheinbar nicht so gut sein, Shimano soll bei Umwerfern besser arbeiten. 

Zur Bremse: Solange du kein Downhill fährst, müsste ne Hope Mono 4 reichen. Wenns natürlich heftiger werden soll, würde ich eine Magura Julie, Louise oder ähnlich nehmen. Ich finde aber die Mono 4 ein für allemal ausreichend fürs XC  
Alternativ noch: Magura Marta 

Beim Steuersatz ist die Deus eine gute Idee. Sehr hübsch anzusehen und richtig edel sind Hope und Chris King-Steuersätze  
Billigere Alternative: FSA The Pig


Da fehlen übrigens noch ein paar Fragen beim längeren Post:
1.) Wie siehts mit den Reifen aus? 
2.) Sattel? Ist beim XC wichtig wg. der Bequemlichkeit! Ist aber mehr eine pers. Einstellung.


----------



## mille_plateaux (10. November 2006)

guten morgen,

und  - again! -  vielen dank für Eure anmerkungen und -regungen. hätte nie gedacht, daß ich auf meine alten tage noch mal zum rechnen käme, und dann auch noch geometrie und winkelberechnungen; weia! so wie ich's jetzt sehe (der stand der dinge scheint sich ja jeden tag zu ändern....) ist der fw selbst (für mich...) ja nicht so entscheidend, sondern die sich mit der je unterschiedlichen einbauhöhe ja verändernden geometrie...
hab' aber aus zeitmangel und dank der wenig hilfreichen und/oder arg unübersichtlichen rm bzw. fox homepages und (zu) wenig zeit zur recherche weder 'rausgefunden welche einbauhöhe die 2005 verbauten gabeln in den 'serienslayer' hatten, noch welche einbauhöhe die von Jako empfohlene talas rcl hat. konnte immerhin rausfinden, daß die sich bei abwesenheit von 2006 auslaufmodellen an der allerobersten grenze des preislich machbaren bewegt. da macht's schon ganz schön knirsch....
marzocchi immerhin hat hübsche 'tech-sheets' im online-programm...; die _z1fr1 eta_ hat 'ne einbauhöhe (wenn ich die überhaupt richtig ermittelt hab': einbauhöhe = 'höchster' punkt der brücke bis mitte achsaufnahme bei 'null-kompression...?) hat mit 150mm fw eine einbauhöhe von 538mm, in der 130mm version, die allerdings ohnehin nur im tech-sheet, aber nicht in der produktbeschreibung auftaucht (phantomgabel....?), nat. 2cm weniger....eine andere 130er - das reicht mir an fw sicher locker, dank auch an el Lingo für die entsprechende anmerkung....) - die mir aufgefallen ist, die pace rc41,  hat bei 130fw nur 509mm einbauhöhe. bei 'null-kompression' (die wisser hier  mögen bitte meine fachsprachferne entschuldigen....) wären das im maximalfall ja fast 3 cm unterschied, was wohl doch einiges an der geometrie verändern dürfte...da muß ich mich wohl doch mehr einfuchsen und komm' gedanklich nich' ganz so billig weg wie erhofft... 
mehr intuitiv als wirklich zu ende gedacht neige ich wg. der aufwärtsqualitäten eher zu niedriger(er) einbauhöhe und zu einer mit 'ner flotten radikalabsenkung für notfälle...
gut, daß bis weihnachten (= angestrebter termin, um die komponentenliste fertig zu haben) noch 'was zeit ist!

gut auch, daß ich mit einigen anderen überlegungen (dank an Xexano....) anscheinend nicht ganz so falsch lag; dein '...reicht ein für allemal' hat mich mich bzgl. der schaltung von allen weiteren überlegungen befreit! ...und so wird's dann 'ne x.9 mit 'nem shimano umwerfer...

mein fizik-sattel hat sich in verbindung mit 'ner ordentlichen radlerwindel bewährt, und die reifen dachte ich eigentlich von meinem ht 'rüberzuretten' (nokian nbts mit 2,3er breite), um da dann 'ne gemäßigtere strassenbereifung aufzuziehen...aber da kann man ja auch mal (zu zeit & geldintensiv ist das ja wahrlich nicht...) leichter 'rumexperimentieren als bei 'ner gabel oder schaltung....

soviel zum stand der dinge heute; ich freu' mich über weitere posts...euch allen 'nen schönen tag; ciao, mille_plateaux/ingo


----------



## dreinullzwo (10. November 2006)

....sodele hallo zusammen. hab durch zufall euren thread (google sei dank) entdeckt. da ich als slayer eigner (2001er hotrod) mich doch irgendwie zugehörig fühle würd ich gern ein pic einstellen. wie funzt das hier? imageshack?
grüsse sven

Edit: grüsse an user kawaatze (richtig?)  SCHÖNER FRAME!!!!!!


----------



## silver02 (10. November 2006)

Dann geb ich auch nochmal meinen Senf zu den Komponenten dazu. Ich habe mein 05er Slayer unter der Prämisse gute Teile, aber bezahlbar aufgebaut und bin mit jedem einzelnen Teil sehr zufrieden, was die Langzeithaltbarkeit angeht kann ich noch nichts sagen aber der Eindruck der Teile ist verglichen mit den Komponenten, die ich in den letzten Jahren an meinem  Hardtail ausgetauscht habe wirklich prima. Zum Thema

Rahmen: Slayer 70, Bj. 2005, 20,5", Schwarz mit Silber
Dämpfer: Fox RP3 original, mal abwarten, wann ich ihn defekt einschicken kann (s. diverse Threads im Forum)
Gabel: Fox Talas RL 2005 130-90 in 3mm Clicks (günstiger als RLC, fast identisch es fehlt nur die Verstellung der Druck(?)stufendämpfung und die muss man eh meist nicht zudrehen)
Laufräder: XT Disc Naben, DT Swiss Speichen, Sun Singletrack Felgen (Robust und günstig, nix für Gewichtsfetischisten, aber prima für meine 99 kg)
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Jim (Genau wie die Laufräder und v.a. Nässetauglich)
Kurbel: RF Evolve XC (XT wäre wahrscheinlich nen Tuck besser gewesen, aber etwas Race Face muss ja am Rad sein... Aber die günstige Variante)
Pedale: Shimano clicks (Die günstigsten für 16.90 aus dem Netz, sie tuns, wiegen ein paar gramm mehr und man muss sie halt besser warten oder früher tauschen...)
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro, günstig und sehr robust
Vorbau: RF Evolve XC (s.Kurbel)
Lenker: Syncros The gain Riser (robust sollte er sein und der Syncros lief mir über den Weg.. Auch wenn er nicht mehr aus Kanada sondern aus Taiwan kommt, schön ist er allemal)
Griffe: Nope Lock on (Geschmackssache, aber fest, fühlen sich prima an und kosten wenig)
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger (Mehr braucht kein Mensch, finde zwar die alten Shimano Trigger ne Spur besser, aber es ist halt reine Gewöhnungssache)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9 (schön und funktionell, dabei nicht so unverschämt wie XO oder XTR, hier war es ein Versuch ob SRAM es mit Shimano wirklich aufnehmen kann und ich finde schon)
Umwerfer: Shimano XT (weils einfach kaum besseres für 20 Euro auf dem Markt gibt)
Bremsen: Shimano Deore 525 (Satz im Angebot für 80 Euro und nach Aussage  von Leo (unser Guru aus Hannover) die besten Bremsen, die Shimano je gebaut hat. Es wartet noch die Umrüstung auf große Scheiben, aber das hat noch etwas Zeit. Einbau und Justage sind echt supergenial)
Satelstütze: ROOX (hab noch Probleme sie im Sitzrohr zu versenken)
Sattel: Selle Italia C2 Gel

Einige Teile wären bestimmt noch günstiger ohne Einbußen bei der Qualität gegangen, aber es siegt dann doch öfter mal der Bauch über die reine Wirtschaftlichkeit.... Ich freu mich schon auf einen schönen Herbst mit dem Rocky, bislang wars alles nur mit halber Kraft wegen fehlender Restarbeiten wie ordentliche Zugverlegung, abkleben von Rahmenteilen gegen Lackschäden und so Kleinigkeiten)

grüße
silver


----------



## All-Mountain (11. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> bei mir sieht das so aus....ich hoffe Du kannst was erkennen....



Danke Jako,
Wenn ich mir Dein Pic so anschaue werde ich wohl doch keinen silbernen DEUS-Vorbau an mein Element machen. Genau so muss ein RM-Cockpit aussehen


----------



## dreinullzwo (11. November 2006)

[img=http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/756/p3210006zr4.th.jpg]

das iss meins vor diversen umbauten.(now it`s taiwan and japon free!)

Edit: mir sachte mal einer das 2001er sei ne seltenheit. ist da was dran? wieviele hotrod paintjobs haben die auf den markt geworfen 2001?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kawaatze (11. November 2006)

Hallo,
danke für die Komplimente. So wie Dein´s hat meins auch mal ausgesehen. Nun zu dem Fotoeinstellen:
Bilder in Galerie hochladen.
Rechtsklick im Bild.
Grafikeigenschaften.
Adresse.
Diese kopieren.
Oben in der Leiste auf Grafik einfügen.
Feddisch.
Normalerweise müsste das Bild dann erscheinen.
Bis denne.
MfG
Guido


----------



## srunkendaylor (15. November 2006)

Hier  mein Slayer in freier Wildbahn fotografiert.......








* Modifikationen:*
- Race Face Forged ISIS Kurbeln
- Race Face Sattelstütze
- Chris King No Threat Steuersatz
- Bergwerk Gut Drauf Vorbau
- Dt Swiss Onyx Naben mit Mavic 519 Felgen
- Richey WCS Lenker
- Crank SL Egg Beater
- Selle Italia Flite Titan Sattel
- Je nachdem Nobby Nic oder Maxxis Minion
- Syntace Schraubgriffe
- vereinzelt Titan Schrauben...

*Suspension:*
- Front: 2006er FOX Vanilla RLC -> any questions?
- Rear: Fox RL (LockOut, Zugstufe&Druckstufe)

*Bremsen:*
- Formula ORO k18 Vo:200 Hi: 180

*Schaltung:*
- XTR Schalthebel
- XT Schaltwerk
- XT Umwerfer



würd gern das Foto direkt in den thread posten, aber trotz 





 zeigt er nur den Link an ????
kann mir irgendwer nen tip geben? (hab´s oben ohne leerzeichen und mal mit  URL ... /URL probiert)
Liegt´s vielleicht an der adresse?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. November 2006)

@ srunkendayler
was ist das für ne Kurbel ? ne FORGED 4 Kant ?


----------



## srunkendaylor (15. November 2006)

@Rocklandbiker
Yes, Race Face Forged Kurbeln, aber keine 4-Kant sondern ISIS.
Das Tretlager ist das goldene ISIS von Race Face.... ich glaub ein Signature...
Die Silbernen Kurbelschrauben habe ich bei light-and-speed.de gekauft



Nun habe ich mein Bike nach langen rumschrauben endlich so wie ich´s mir vorgstellt habe. Fast perfect bis ins detail. Aber man findet ja immer was...

Lediglich die Formula ORO k18 nerven mich mit ihrem gequietsche...


----------



## wilson (16. November 2006)

Wie leicht isses?


----------



## srunkendaylor (17. November 2006)

Es wiegt 13,4 Kg.

Wollte eigentlich unter 13Kg kommen, aber auf Karbon will ich verzichten. Letzten Endes tendiere ich eher zu Komponenten die für einen rauheren Bike alltag geschaffen sind. Deshalb auch ne Vanilla und keine Talas...

Bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit mit anderen Laufrädern, aber das kommt nächste saison.

Das mit dem Gewicht nehm ich nicht ganz so ernst. Ich persönlich versuche   immer so viel wie möglich vom Equipment am Bike zu verstauen, damit weniger im Rucksack ist....


----------



## SlayMe (17. November 2006)

@ przybo: welches Slayer ist denn das? Irgendeine Sonderedition? Welches Baujahr?
Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus.


----------



## srunkendaylor (18. November 2006)

Das von przybo slayer 70 von 2004. Keine Specialedition, aber dennoch eher selten in freier Wildbahn anzufinden. (schwarze Lackierung 04, Blaue lackierung 05)


----------



## All-Mountain (18. November 2006)

srunkendaylor schrieb:


> Das von przybo slayer 70 von 2004. Keine Specialedition, aber dennoch eher selten in freier Wildbahn anzufinden. (schwarze Lackierung 04, Blaue lackierung 05)



Es gab auch 2005 noch schwarze Lackierungen (z. B. meins)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2006)

Hi All-Mountain

wie bist Du mit der PACE an Deinem Element zufrieden ?
Was wiegst Du ? Die Gabel soll ja bis ab 90Kg Gewichtslimitiert sein !
Gruß RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Hi All-Mountain
> 
> wie bist Du mit der PACE an Deinem Element zufrieden ?
> Was wiegst Du ? Die Gabel soll ja bis ab 90Kg Gewichtslimitiert sein !
> Gruß RK



Ich wiege momentan 88 kg, die Gabel ist lt. Pace-HP bis 92 kg limitiert - ein gutes Argument um auf sein Gewicht zu achten 

Was Verarbeitung, Performance und auch die Steifigkeit betrifft bin ich absolut zufrieden. Da kann die Pace locker mit meiner TALAS am Slayer mithalten. Feines Teil!


----------



## przybo (18. November 2006)

SlayMe schrieb:


> @ przybo: welches Slayer ist denn das? Irgendeine Sonderedition? Welches Baujahr?
> Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus.



von 04, gab es in einer limitierten Auflage..............


----------



## srunkendaylor (19. November 2006)

@ All-Mountain
hast du dein bike 05 gekauft oder wurde es 05 hergestellt? Schau mal die Rahmennummer an, da steht xxxxx2005 oder eben xxxxx04. Würd mich mal interessieren, weil ich mir fast sicher bin/war dass das mit den Farben so war.


----------



## silver02 (25. November 2006)

Moin,
2005er in schwarz, wie das von All-Mountain, auch nach Rahmennummer.





Grüße 
silver


----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2006)

srunkendaylor schrieb:


> @ All-Mountain
> hast du dein bike 05 gekauft oder wurde es 05 hergestellt? Schau mal die Rahmennummer an, da steht xxxxx2005 oder eben xxxxx04. Würd mich mal interessieren, weil ich mir fast sicher bin/war dass das mit den Farben so war.



Ist ein 2005er, auch lt Rahmennummer. 





Wie gesagt gab es 2005 auch noch schwarze Paintjob's beim alten Slayer.


----------



## dreinullzwo (25. November 2006)

...hab nette post bekommen. laut action sports wurden in D-land 25 frames  vom 2001er im limitierten hotrod paintjob verkauft. produziert wurden ca. 50


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. November 2006)

Hi guten Morgen SILVER

warum hast Du die Schaltzüge hinten über kreuz angebracht ?


----------



## silver02 (25. November 2006)

Moin,
um vom Lenker aus möglichst große Radien zu haben (Umwerfer-Trigger links am Lenker-rechts aufs Oberrohr um hinten dann wieder in sanftem Bogen zurück zum Sitzrohr). Habe einige Varianten ausprobiert und fand diese am Besten, weil auch der Schatwerksbowdenzug hinten so genug Luft hat, beim Einfedern. Wenn ich ihn auf der rechten Seite verlegt hätte, wäre er immer beim Einfedern ausgewichen. Wie siehts denn im Original aus?
silver


----------



## srunkendaylor (27. November 2006)

tja, dann war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer. 
Habe mir 2005 meins gekauft, da ich aber nur schwarze(und ein paar weiße)  Slayer von 2004 und nur Blaue von 2005 gefunden hatte, kam ich zu den Trugschluss, dass die Lackierung mit dem Baujahr zu tun hat. 
Aber egal, Sind trotzdem die besten Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (29. November 2006)

Hätte da auch noch ein OLD-Slayer im Fuhrpark.....

Gewicht derzeit wie abgebildet unter 13 kg


----------



## Rölli__ (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe die Auswahl zwischen einem Slayer 70 (Rahmen 2005) und einem Cube Stereo Louise 2006, beide gleich ausgestattet:

XT komplett, FOX Thalas, RP3, Magura Louise

Slayer für 2500, Cube für 2400. 

Was soll ich nun machen?

Netter Gruß
Rölli


----------



## soederbohm (5. Dezember 2006)

Slayer, gar keine Frage. Wenn ich zum (fast) gleichen Preis die Wahl zwischen Rocky und Cube habe....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Rölli__ (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin Martin,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Du fährst ein Red Bull? Mein Kumpel überlegt sich gerade ein Factory 500 mit der von mir vorgestellten Ausstattung zuzulegen. Und das für 1900 Euro? Kommentar?


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Dezember 2006)

hmm, bei aller liebe zu RM - ein cube stereo ist sicher auch was ganz feines, da würde ich eine testfahrt entscheiden lassen! ob du dich davon verleiten lässt, dass RM rein vom namen her doch recht viel mehr hermacht als cube musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Rölli__ (6. Dezember 2006)

Fahren soll es halt, ich habe im April 2006 ein Bergamont Crossrad gekauft, da ist über Gabel, Schaltung, Kettenblätter, Kurbel auch der Rahmen nicht heile geblieben, er verträgt die Laufleistung anscheinend nicht. Auch der Freilauf war defekt und Bergamont nicht gerade klasse.

Das Cube ist einfach von der Stange, das Slayer 70 mit Thallas RL 90/130, FSA Steuersatz, Ritchey Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze, alles andere XT und Crossride Laufräder, Selle c2 Sattel, mit Marvic Crossmax +250 Euro.

Lohnen sich die zusätzlichen 250 Euro?

Im aktuellen Tests sind die Ritchey Lenker sehr schlecht bewertet worden. WErde noch mal Rücksprache mit dem Händler halten. Sind die anderen Komponenten o.k?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (6. Dezember 2006)

Rölli schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe die Auswahl zwischen einem Slayer 70 (Rahmen 2005) und einem Cube Stereo Louise 2006, beide gleich ausgestattet:
> 
> ...




Nimm das Cube!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2006)

@ Rölli

wenn Du dir diese Frage stellst, dann, ja dann nimm das CUBE !

Hättest Du dir diese Frage nie gestellt, wärst Du ein Rocky Fahrer. 
SOOOOOOOOO einfach isses.

RK


----------



## bike-it-easy (6. Dezember 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ Rölli
> 
> wenn Du dir diese Frage stellst, dann, ja dann nimm das CUBE !
> 
> ...


----------



## Rölli__ (7. Dezember 2006)

Sorry, aber so ein Experte wie Ihr bin ich halt nicht! Ich hatte mir aber Informationen erwartet wie: Stabiler Rahmen ... etc. 

Anworten wie: Einmal Manta - immer Manta helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## wilson (7. Dezember 2006)

Rölli schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so ein Experte wie Ihr bin ich halt nicht! Ich hatte mir aber Informationen erwartet wie: Stabiler Rahmen ... etc.
> 
> Anworten wie: Einmal Manta - immer Manta helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter.



Und was erwartest Du denn hier im Rocky Mountain Forum zu hören? Doch nicht etwa eine unvoreingenommene und objektive Meinung... 

Bezüglich der unbestrittenen Vorzüge des (alten) Slayer findest Du ja genug hier im Forum. Ich kann diese Meinungen nur bestätigen. Der Slayer Rahmen ist stabil, dabei aber (verhältnismässig) leicht. Je nach Ausstattung kann man das Rad von Marathon bis Enduro verwenden. Für mich ein perfektes Allroundbike das ich für die tägliche Trainingsfahrt genauso verwende wie für längere Touren im Gebirge und ich auch schon in schnellen, kurzen Marathons eingesetzt und damit einige Carbonhardtails bergauf stehen gelassen habe  .
Das Cube kenn ich halt nicht (aber der Name ist sch....).


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Dezember 2006)

Rölli schrieb:


> Fahren soll es halt,


wenn das ein Ausdruck deiner Emotionen bei einem Bikekauf sind, dann nimm das CUBE.  

RK


----------



## Rölli__ (7. Dezember 2006)

Fahren solls halt ist mir nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Bergamont schon wichtig. Kannst Du Dir meine Emotionen vorstellen, wenn man mindestens 20 mal diese Saision wegen Defekten beim Händler war. Daher ist mir ein stabiler Rahmen wichtiger als 20 Gramm - ich fahre viel und gerne - aber dies ging dieses Jahr leider nur beschränkt. Da sind die Emotionen leicht Depressionen. Ich werde dieses Jahr noch ein Rad kaufen und dann loslegen. 

Vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps - nix soll optimal werden - aber nicht wieder frustrierend.


----------



## Jako (7. Dezember 2006)

@ Rölli:
kein intresse an meinem angebot ? ? gruß jako


----------



## Rölli__ (7. Dezember 2006)

Werde mir alles am Wochenende zusammen mit ein paar Bier durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Dezember 2006)

MOOSEHEAD Bier musste trinken, dann fällt Dir diese Entscheidung leicht  und wenn s denn ein CUBE wird, machste dich auf ins CUBE-Forum     war`n Scherz......Gruß RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (7. Dezember 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> MOOSEHEAD Bier musste trinken, dann fällt Dir diese Entscheidung leicht  und wenn s denn ein CUBE wird, machste dich auf ins CUBE-Forum     war`n Scherz......Gruß RK



Oh ja, Moosehead rult . Aber normalerweiße ist das auch ohne Bier klar was besser ist. Wenn du einen schimmligen Taiwanesel fahren willst dann nimm ein Cube!


----------



## mille_plateaux (8. Dezember 2006)

hallo, ihr werten rm-spezis!

der eine oder die andere wird sich noch an meine überlegungen erinnern können (oder zumindest an die von mir produzierte bleiwüste  ).
is' mir mittlerweile vor allem zeitlich alles ein wenig über den kopf gewachsen und so hab' ich vor lauter überlegen hier & schauen da einfach sonst zu wenig gebacken bekommen. also neige ich mittlerweile doch eher dazu, mir dat neue bikerl professionell und so hoffentlich sorgenfrei aufbauen zu lassen. 

mein ansprechpartner hat mich nun auf folgende aspekte und etwaige schwierigkeiten hingewiesen und ich würd' mich , wie immer, sehr freuen, wenn sich die erfahrenen old-slayer fahrer(-innen ? gibbets die überhaupt....?) zu einer antwort geneigt sähen. und entschuldigt bitte, wenn das in den tiefen des forums schon mal irgendwo aufgetaucht sein sollte... 
er präferiert andere rahmen, aber nicht zuletzt aus ästhetischen gründen will ich mich nicht so ganz vom rm-hot rod projekt verabschieden....

a) wie wirkt sich die vermutet geringe (165mm?) einbaulänge des dämpfers auf die abstimmung aus? 
b) seh' ich's richtig, daß 2005 der erste slayer-jahrgang mit kompletter industrielager-ausstattung war? und wie sind Eure erfahrungen mit der wartungsintensität der lager...?

ganz herzlichen dank vorab Euch allen & gute fahrt in's wochenend'

@rölli: laß Dich nicht anätzen & meine wünsche für ein glückliches händchen bei der entscheidung...


----------



## SlayMe (9. Dezember 2006)

zu a: wenn Du nen Dämpfer nimmst der nicht die Richtige Einbaulänge hat, dann wirst Du ein Problem kriegen.
zu b: die 2003er hatten als erste Industrielager, wobei das Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe ein Gleitlager ist.


----------



## Rölli__ (11. Dezember 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Eure Diskussionen haben mir zumindest gezeigt, dass die Beurteilungen sehr subjektiv ist. Man ist verliebt in sein Fahrrad und daher verzeiht man auch dies oder das - oder sieht großzügiger darüber hinweg. Dies betrifft den Preis und auch die Qualität. Es gibt halt Schalke-Fans, Bayern-Fans und auch St.Pauli Fans (so wie ich einer aus Leidenschaft bin). Auch wenn die Bayern ab und zu guten Fußball spielen - mein Verein wird das nie! Und Fußball Klamotten kosten auch das doppelte, nur weil die 13 draufsteht und der Schriftzug Ballack. Ich würde es allerdings nicht mal geschenkt anziehen (auch wieder Leidenschaft 

Da ich aber leidenschaftlicher Fahradfahrer bin (tausende Killometer dieses Jahr) und weniger an eine Marke glaube (hier fehlt mir die Leidenschaft wirklich), bin ich am Wochenende zu Rose nach Bocholt gefahren. Super Beratung, Körpervermessung etc. - ich habe mir ein Faktory 500 (Weihnachstspezial mit kostenloser Talas RCL 2006, Werkzeug, Reperaturständer etc.) bestellt. Das Faktory 500 ist viel günstiger zum aufrüsten als z.B. das Faktory 700. Alle Teile, die ich austauschen wollte, haben die mir verrechnet (Komplett XT, andere Reifen, Sattel, Lenker). Über den Grundpreis von 1550 bin ich so auf etwas über 1900 Euro gekommen - die Pedale gab es auch kostenlos dazu. Jetzt steht halt Red Bull drauf - na und? Wenn ich am nächsten Berg von dem ein oder anderen Rocky Mountain Fahrer dann nicht mehr angeschaut oder beachtet wird - mich stört es nicht! Ich will Spaß beim Radfahren und oben ankommen. 

Nichts für ungut - jeder darf sein Rocky Mountain lieben - sieht super aus - im Matsch zählt für mich aber nur, dass ich oben ankomme - und da zählt neben dem Fahrrad der Fahrer. Rennen fahre ich nicht - so dass mir 20 Gramm und 10 Sekunden egal sind. Bei dem Red Bull habe ich nun 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen und auf Speichenbruch - bei meinem Bergamont war der Rahmen nach 2 Monaten verzogen und der Hersteller alles andere als kulant.

Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung. Ich werde mein Fahrrad perönlich abholen und nach Hause fahren und dann ab ins Gelände.

And don`t forget - have fun.

Danke an alle für Eure Kommentare - bis demnächst am nächsten Berg!

Rölli


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Rölli

und ab jetzt.........  auf Deinem RedBull.......unglaublich.......


----------



## mille_plateaux (12. Dezember 2006)

SlayMe schrieb:


> zu a: wenn Du nen Dämpfer nimmst der nicht die Richtige Einbaulänge hat, dann wirst Du ein Problem kriegen.
> zu b: die 2003er hatten als erste Industrielager, wobei das Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe ein Gleitlager ist.



Hallo zusammen, und Dir, SlayMe, ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Wenn ich denn den Rahmen kaufen sollte, wird der entsprechende custom-valved Dämpfer auch schon dabei sein, da wird's also keine Schwierigkeiten geben. Mich interessiert(e) die Einbaulänge beim 05er Slayer ganz generell, da ich davon ausgehe - korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich da ganz falsch liegen sollte - , daß eine größere Einbaulänge, bei gleichem federweg, versteht sich, eine komfortablere/leichtere Abstimmung ermöglicht...und da ewig rumzufrickeln stell' ich mir halt nicht so prall vor! und bei 'ner (vermuteten) Einbaulänge von 165mm (hat jemand die genauen Daten....?) und 'nem fw von 125mm bleibt ja nicht mehr allzu viel...
zum zweiten Punkt:hat sich da was geändert zwischen 03 und 05? 's wäre sehr schön, wenn sich der eine oder andere Fahrer auch noch in Bezug auf Wartung(serfahrungen) für die Lager des 2005er äußern könnte....

Vielen Dank im voraus; ich hoff', ich hör' von Euch. Schönen Gruß & auf bald. ciao!


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Dezember 2006)

mille_plateaux schrieb:


> viel...
> zum zweiten Punkt:hat sich da was geändert zwischen 03 und 05? 's wäre sehr schön, wenn sich der eine oder andere Fahrer auch noch in Bezug auf Wartung(serfahrungen) für die Lager des 2005er äußern könnte....
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus; ich hoff', ich hör' von Euch. Schönen Gruß & auf bald. ciao!



Die Industrielager dürften generell relativ wartungsfrei sein. Kann ich aber wohl nach 2 Jahren die ich die bis jetzt gefahren bin noch nicht entgültig sagen.  

Das Gleitlager wird naturgemäß etwas Pflege brauchen. Mein Element Schwingenlager war jetzt erst nach fünf Jahren OHNE Pflege festgefressen und mußte ausgetauscht werden. Also wenn Du gut Zu Deinen Schwingelager bist sollten die auch länger halten.


----------



## nrgmac (12. Dezember 2006)

Rölli schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Eure Diskussionen haben mir zumindest gezeigt, dass die Beurteilungen sehr subjektiv ist. Man ist verliebt in sein Fahrrad und daher verzeiht man auch dies oder das - oder sieht großzügiger darüber hinweg. Dies betrifft den Preis und auch die Qualität. Es gibt halt Schalke-Fans, Bayern-Fans und auch St.Pauli Fans (so wie ich einer aus Leidenschaft bin). Auch wenn die Bayern ab und zu guten Fußball spielen - mein Verein wird das nie! Und Fußball Klamotten kosten auch das doppelte, nur weil die 13 draufsteht und der Schriftzug Ballack. Ich würde es allerdings nicht mal geschenkt anziehen (auch wieder Leidenschaft



Yo, es gibt OPEL-Fahrer und Mercedes Fahrer........ Viel Spaß mit dem Opel 


P.S.: Hatte selber mal ein Red Bull (jeder fängt mal klein an) und würde es nicht wieder kaufen. Geile Komponenten an einem miesen Rahmen......


----------



## Jako (21. Dezember 2006)

Die zwei kommen über Winter zusammen ganz eng in einen warmen Keller  hoffendlich funktioniert der Zuchtversuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (21. Dezember 2006)

Haste das Große nicht schon verkauft??


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (26. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten !!!!

Mein Slayer hat nen paar neue Laufräder bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

sooo nachdem weitgehend alle Tuningmassnahmen abgeschlossen sind, will ich Euch mal mein Slayercher vorstellen ...

Update: Rock Shox Pike 454 und endlich eine Rohloff  ...
Kleinigkeiten die noch zur Änderung anstehen: neues Kettenblatt und evtl. andere Kettenführung

Ride On!


----------



## dr.psylo (31. Dezember 2006)

bevor ich's vergess: allen einen Guten Rutsch!!!

und wenn heut' nicht Sylvester wäre, hätte ich mein HotRod am liebsten noch fertig geschraubt. Hab jetzt leider abbrechen müssen, weil's sonst Ärger mit der Familie gegeben hätte, aber morgen gibt es hoffentlich dann die ersten Bilder.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## dr.psylo (1. Januar 2007)

So, die Saison kann beginnen: mein neues Baby ist fertig. Nur das stürmische Wetter hat mich jetzt von einer richtigen Ausfahrt abgehalten.







Der Antrieb ist komplett XTR'07, alles andere Race Face Evolve, Magura Louise FR, LRS Mavic Crossmax Enduro und ne Fox Float XTT.
Im Laufe vom Jahr soll noch ein Crossmax ST und eine schwarze Talas X angeschafft werden.


----------



## Xexano (1. Januar 2007)

Mal eine Frage zur Fox Float XTT: Sie ist NICHT absenkbar oder? Welche Vorteile bietet sie dann gegenüber einer Fox Float R, welche man zw. 90-130 mm traveln kann? Sind die Vorteile des Terralogic System merklich gg. einer absenkbaren Gabel? Kannst du dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.psylo (1. Januar 2007)

stimmt. die ist nicht absenkbar. aber auch gar nicht nötig meiner meinung nach. habe die letzten jahre immer eine psylo auf meinem element gefahren, und am ende habe ich das u-turn gar nicht mehr genutzt, weil ich nur noch mit 100mm weg gefahren bin.
und an meinem edge habe ich ebenfalls mit ner psylo (85-125mm) angefangen, dann auf manitou (100/130) mit spv gewechselt und für mein slayer mich dann für diese fox entschieden. bei 130mm hatte ich keine probleme, dass mir das vorderrad hochsteigt. darum die entscheidung, einen festen federweg zu haben. und von den paar metern, die ich heute gefahren bin, war ich schon komplett vom terralogic überzeugt!
das einzigste, was mir noch nicht gefällt, ist die farbe. da würde mir eine schwarze gabel (eben ne talas x) schon um einiges besser gefallen.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Januar 2007)

mal ne kleine frage, ich überlege mir ein altes slayer für touren zu kaufen, das element das ich eigentlich wollte ist mir doch zu race lastig, ich will bergab scho auch mal rasen. fährt sich das alte slayer wie ein freerider(also fett und unhandlich bergauf), oder eher wie ein tourenbike? gibts da ein paar aussagen von slayer fahrern?


----------



## el Lingo (10. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin mit meinem Slayer damals locker mal 7h im Harz getourt, das war fantastisch. Ein dicker Freerider ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, aber dennoch nicht schlecht. Ein freund hat mein altes und ist damit gut im Racepark und auf unseren Trails (die sind nicht ohne, siehe Galerie) untewegs gewesen. Ich würde es als sehr stabiles Enduro mit freeride-Ambitionen (je nach Fahrstil) bezeichnen. Ich hatte übrigens das Urslayer, das ja auch noch stabiler war.


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

JA das Urslayer rockt am meisten weil die Rohre ja die geleichen wie zb beim rm7 sind für Touren mit fetten Abfahrten genau das Richtige kommt natürlich auf den Aufbau drauf an aber der Rahmen ist sicher stabil genug


----------



## wilson (10. Januar 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> mal ne kleine frage, ich überlege mir ein altes slayer für touren zu kaufen, das element das ich eigentlich wollte ist mir doch zu race lastig, ich will bergab scho auch mal rasen. fährt sich das alte slayer wie ein freerider(also fett und unhandlich bergauf), oder eher wie ein tourenbike? gibts da ein paar aussagen von slayer fahrern?



Manchmal, wenn ich mit meinem Slayer den Berg hoch fahre, schaue ich mich um, um auszuschliessen, dass mich keiner schiebt. So leicht klettert das Teil. Und dabei habe ich nur eine Float und kann die 130mm nicht absenken. Ich habe damit letztes Jahr an einem Kurzmarathon (45km) teilgenommen und bergauf massenhaft 9kg Hardtails aus Karbon überholt.  Im Ernst. Das (OLD) Slayer klettert wie eine Geiss!


----------



## Jako (11. Januar 2007)

das das old slayer super bergauf fährt kann ich auch bestätigen, ein absenken einer 130mm gabel auf 90mm ist absolut unnötig. rampen mit 30% steigung sind fahrbar ohne das das vorderrad steigt. mit xc-deus komponenten und leichten laufrädern wiegt ein 19" ca. 12,5 kg - wenn man es "stabil" aufgebaut wird ist man schnell bei 13,5 kg


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Januar 2007)

es hat nicht zufällig jemand so eines zum verkaufen?


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2007)

Du willst ein Urslayer? Schick mir ne PM


----------



## dr.psylo (11. Januar 2007)

schau mal auf seite 1 dieses threads...da steht mein blaues edge (bauglich mit dem slayer) aus dem jahr 2003, das ich als testrad (war ganze 100km unterwegs damit) für mein jetziges verwendet habe. kannst dich ja mal melden.
gruß, Michael


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Januar 2007)

hallo

ist das edge wirklich baugleich mit dem slayer? wo gibts unterschiede?
wie lang ist der dämpfer beim edge/slayer 2003 ? gibts da wieder sondermaße?
wie ist die oberrohrlänge und das sattelstützenmaß? 
wäre euch dankbar für antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.psylo (17. Januar 2007)

servus,
schau mal hier:

http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2003/allmtn/edge.aspx

und hier

http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2003/allmtn/slayer.aspx

da kannst du beide bikes mal vergleichen...und wirst feststellen, dass es da keinen ausser der aussattung gibt.
dämpfereinbaulänge ist übrigens 185mm.
oberrohr in der waagrechten gemessen 600mm, am rohr entlang von mitte zu mitte ca.580mm. sattel-d. 26,8mm.
gruß, Michael


----------



## nrgmac (22. Januar 2007)

dr.psylo schrieb:


> So, die Saison kann beginnen: mein neues Baby ist fertig. Nur das stürmische Wetter hat mich jetzt von einer richtigen Ausfahrt abgehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEILES TEIL !!!!

ABER: MACH BITTE DIE HÖRNCHEN AB !!! DAS TUT WEH !!!! :kotz:


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2007)

wie geht denn das mit der Crossmax Beschriftung? "normal" ist doch eine auf der linken Seite (hinten) und eine auf der rechten Seite (vorne). Ich würde auch die Hörner abbauen..... Gruß Jako


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Januar 2007)

was mir auffällt: komplett xtr, crossmax XL, fox xtt - und dann RF evolve?! ansonsten sehr fein, nur die hörnchen sind am rizer eher nicht so meins - aber: form follows function


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2007)

.....das müßten Crossmax Enduro sein nicht XL - stimmt´s? Die XL haben die dicken Aluspeichen. Gruß Jako


----------



## Jako (22. Januar 2007)

....oben stehts ja......


----------



## dr.psylo (22. Januar 2007)

jaja, die hörnchen...aber ich bin nun mal mehr eher ein tourer und hab mich da schon so daran gewöhnt, dass einen feuchten drauf gebe, wie es ausschaut.
dafür werden die enduros noch gegen die ST getauscht. das sind die nachfolger von den XL.
das mit der beschriftung kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil das hinterrad neu eingespeicht wurde und man da nicht aufgepasst hat. keine ahnung. das ist ja noch der LRS von meinem testbike (dem Edge). da war mir sowas schnuppe.
und zu einer kompletten RF ausstattung konnte ich mich wirklich nicht durchringen. da begehe ich lieber einen stilbruch...sorry jungs. genauso wie mit den hörnchen


----------



## nrgmac (23. Januar 2007)

RF muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein..... Ein paar Sachen können andere Hersteller einfach besser......
Was machst Du mit den Enduros nach dem Wechsel auf ST ????


----------



## dr.psylo (23. Januar 2007)

verkaufen...haste interesse? melde dich einafch mal per pn.
gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeißerle (25. Januar 2007)

lasst Bilder sprechen..  
Das Bild ist schon ne Weile her.. aber voll fett.


----------



## Smithy (26. Januar 2007)

Frage an die Old-Slayer Kollegen: bei meinem Slayer (2005) hab ich ein Problem mit "Ghost-shifting", sprich bei starkem Einfedern bringt das Schaltwerk die Kette ungewollt aufs größere Ritzel und wieder zurück. Zuglänge und -verlegung müssten eigentlich stimmen. 

Kennt von Euch jemand das Problem?

Danke + Gruß, Smithy


----------



## SlayMe (26. Januar 2007)

Geiles Bild, Wadenbeißerle
Nein, Smithy


----------



## Jako (26. Januar 2007)

die probleme kannte ich auch nicht.....bei bike-aktion steht unter tech-support was vom lockerem hauptlager..... gruß jako


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Januar 2007)

Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem 2005er Slayer:
Neu mit SRAM XO/X9/X-GEN...




...und einer schwarzen Atlas Kurbel mit Team Rings:




Danke an Markus von MT-Sports


----------



## s.d (30. Januar 2007)

Das passt doch alles super zusammen gefällt mir wesentlich besser als die XT-Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kabelizer (31. Januar 2007)

Wunderschön, vor allem die schwarzen Kettenblätter an der Atlas, Neid, Neid.
Da hat der Markus von MT-Sports wieder mal klasse Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Jako (31. Januar 2007)

hi all-mountain, sieht echt klasse aus! kannst Du mir zu deinen Laufrädern und den Reifen was sagen? sind doch tubeless oder? hast Du sie schon mal gewogen? angegeben sind sie ja mit 970g..... sind die reifen bei dir dicht? tubelessmilch? wie findest Du sie im vergleich zu den NN auf deinem element? bist Du mit den crossmax enduros zufrieden? gruß jako


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hi all-mountain, sieht echt klasse aus! kannst Du mir zu deinen Laufrädern und den Reifen was sagen? sind doch tubeless oder? hast Du sie schon mal gewogen? angegeben sind sie ja mit 970g..... sind die reifen bei dir dicht? tubelessmilch? wie findest Du sie im vergleich zu den NN auf deinem element? bist Du mit den crossmax enduros zufrieden? gruß jako



Ich fahre ja hinten den Albert und vorne den fetten Albert, der Albert ist ja etwas leichter. Die Reifen sind aber tatsächlich schwer, wobei man sich die ~200 g für Schläuche ja spart. Bei Tubless muss man generell schon auf den Reifendruck achten. Die Luft hält einigermaßen ca. eine Woche (keine Tublessmilch). Ich hatte seit ich UST fahre (2 1/2 Jahre) *noch keinen einzigen Platten* mit den Alberts. Das rechfertigt für mich das gelegentliche nachpumpen.

Die Nobby's am Element hab ich mittlerweile durch Albert light ersetzt. Für die nasse, schlammige Jahreszeit sind mir die Nobbys zu glitschig! Für einen Leichtreifen geht der Gripp des Nobby aber einigermaßen in Ordnung. Kommt immer drauf an was man so fährt. 
Der Albert bzw. Fat Albert ist für mich immer noch die Referenz im Touren/All-Mountain-Reifensegment.

Die Crossmax Enduro haben seit 2 Jahren alles mitgemacht ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Dabei wiege ich 88 Kg und fahre mit dem slayer die derbsten Trails. Kann ich nur emphelen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja hinten den Albert und vorne den fetten Albert, der Albert ist ja etwas leichter.



Was macht das für einen Sinn vorne noch breiter zu fahren ?? Du hast doch ne Federgabel !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Der Albert bzw. Fat Albert ist für mich immer noch die Referenz im Touren/All-Mountain-Reifensegment.



Warum muss es immer so breit sein ? Hab doch kein Crossmotorad ?! Ich hab im Moment auf meinem Slayer einen Maxxis ADvantage 2.1 und ? DAs geht man glaubt es kaum eh ?! Ich finde die breiten Reifen zu klotzig an einem MTB und von der Presse und Marketingabteilung von SCHWALBE aufgepuscht ohne Ende. Schwalbe hinten und vorne   als wenn es auf dieser Welt nichts anderes mehr gäbe.


----------



## soederbohm (31. Januar 2007)

Briete (=großvolumige Reifen) haben i.d.R. besseren Grip als schmale bei nur minimal schlechterem Rollwiderstand. Also warum nicht breit fahren? Kommt halt immer darauf an, was man will. An nem CC-Fully würd ich auch keine alberts fahren. Aber an meinem Slayer auch keine Racing Ralphs...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja hinten den Albert und vorne den fetten Albert, der Albert ist ja etwas leichter.


Warum machst du das nicht andersrum  vorne hat man doch den grössten Rollwiederstand zu bewältigen und hinten braucht man den Grip häufiger.


----------



## Jako (31. Januar 2007)

ich als "alter" berghochradler bin eigentlich auch der meinung das das hinterrad mehr grip braucht - ich frag mich schon länger warum auf den neuen rennsemmeln hinten der RR und vorne der NN montiert wird. bergab macht es auf jeden fall sinn vorne eine gute führung und dämpfung zu haben.....gruß jako


----------



## soederbohm (31. Januar 2007)

Äh...nein! Hinten ist der Rollwiderstand wichtig (weil Antrieb, da spürst Du den geringen Rollwiderstand viel mehr als vorn) und vorn der Grip, um in Kurven nicht zu untersteuern und auf nassen Wegen nicht wegzurutschen. Zumindest fahren (geschätzte) 90% der Biker mit dieser Begründung so rum. Ich auch (habe am Zweitbike vorn Fat Albert und hinten Nobby Nic).


----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich mal von www.schwalbe.de zitieren darf, dann hast du Recht das der Rollwiederstand hinten wichtig ist, aber der Breite Reifen hat weniger ...



> Warum rollen breite Reifen leichter als schmale?
> Die Erklärung liegt im Einfederungsverhalten. Jeder Reifen flacht unter Belastung unten etwas ab. Daraus resultiert eine ebene Aufstandsfläche.
> 
> Bei gleichem Luftdruck haben der breite und der schmale Reifen eine gleich große Aufstandsfläche. Während sich der breite Reifen eher in die Breite platt drückt, hat der dünne Reifen eine schmalere aber längere Aufstandsfläche.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (31. Januar 2007)

Richtig. Aber: du fährst einen 2,3'' Reifen ja nciht mit dem gleichen LUftdruck wie einen 2,1'', sondern mit deutlich weniger Druck, weshalb der der breite Reifen eben DOCH mehr in Laufrichtugn verformt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber: du fährst einen 2,3'' Reifen ja nciht mit dem gleichen LUftdruck wie einen 2,1'', sondern mit deutlich weniger Druck, weshalb der der breite Reifen eben DOCH mehr in Laufrichtugn verformt.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


Das is auch was dran aber wir reden hier von 2,25 und 2,35 und die fahre ich persönlich so ziemlich mit gleichem Luftdruck. Letzlich wohl alles Abhängig von der pesönlichen Vorliebe, schlage vor wir einigen uns auf unentschieden


----------



## soederbohm (31. Januar 2007)

Einverstanden  Lieber weniger diskutieren und mehr biken gehen....


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Äh...nein! Hinten ist der Rollwiderstand wichtig (weil Antrieb, da spürst Du den geringen Rollwiderstand viel mehr als vorn) und vorn der Grip, um in Kurven nicht zu untersteuern und auf nassen Wegen nicht wegzurutschen. Zumindest fahren (geschätzte) 90% der Biker mit dieser Begründung so rum. Ich auch (habe am Zweitbike vorn Fat Albert und hinten Nobby Nic).



So sehe ich das eigentlich auch. Mir ist auch der bessere Grip des breiten Reifens vorne, gerade berab auf'm Trail, wichtig.

Aber der Haupt-Grund für einen schmaleren Reifen hinten war, das der 2.35er zu breit gebaut hat und das meiner Schwinge nicht besonders gut bekommen ist.


----------



## MTsports (31. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> So sehe ich das eigentlich auch. Mir ist auch der bessere Grip des breiten Reifens vorne, gerade berab auf'm Trail, wichtig.
> 
> Aber der Haupt-Grund für einen schmaleren Reifen hinten war, das der 2.35er zu breit gebaut hat und das meiner Schwinge nicht besonders gut bekommen ist.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (4. Februar 2007)

Das ist mein Bike mit der "alten" Federgabel , südlich der  Alpen  



Ein aktuelles Bild in artgerechter Umgebung 



Jetzt ein Stil-Leben eines Old-Slayer


----------



## Hard Rocky (4. Februar 2007)

@Frank: auch an Deinem Slayer gibts nichts zu mäkeln. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour !!! 
Gruß Marco


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (4. Februar 2007)

Hi Marco , 
kann das Kompliment auch deinem Bike zusprechen . Ist aber eine krasse Evolution im Vergleich zu meinem . Auf jeden Fall zwei sehr hübsche Teile 

Wird bestimmt wieder eine tolle Runde nächstes Mal , dann spiel ich den Bike-Guide . War übrigens super heute die Tour , das Wetter , die Biker , ......... 

Bis dann , 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Hard Rocky (5. Februar 2007)

Hoffe wir haben den Jens nicht zu sehr geschlaucht, nicht dass der nimmer mit uns fahren mag. Aber bergab hat er´s ja mal fett krachen lassen. Da sieht man halt seine Vergangenheit ... alles wo ein Rad dran ist wird gefahren 
Bin schon richtig gespannt auf Deine Schönbuch-Specials  

zurück zum Thread: das Ornament an der Gabel passt glaub ziemlich gut zum Bike (soweit ich das sehen kann) ... was hast da für nen Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (5. Februar 2007)

@Marco
Die Bike-Abstinenz von Jens war zu lange . Aber er hat bis zum Schluß alles gegeben . Und downhill-mäßig hast du es richtig erkannt  

Zurück zum Slayer : Habe eine Manitou Black Platinum dran , die früher schon am Element verbaut war . Federweg ist von 90-120 mm . 
Die silbernen Tauchrohre wurden nur durch schwarze ersetzt , hat beides zum Rahmen  gepaßt . Kommt aber irgendwann mal eine Neue hin : Richtung PIKE oder ähnliches .

Bis zur nächsten Tour , dann hoffentlich mit meinem Slayer


----------



## tomcon (8. Februar 2007)

..so geht es auch  

DAS nenne ich artgerechte Haltung


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (8. Februar 2007)

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Wir wissen eben wie sich unsere Bikes am wohlsten fühlen : dirty...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2007)

Eine Black im Slayer?
Versuche mal eine FOX 32.
Kennst dein Bike nicht mehr wieder!
=>Schmitz Katze ist eine Wanderdüne dagegen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (12. Februar 2007)

@RockyRider66

Hatte die Black noch von meinem Element "übrig" ! 

Bisher bin ich mit ihr sehr zufrienden : gutes Ansprechverhalten , Absenkung um 3 cm , Lock-out , super einstellbar , ....

Ist fürs Einsatzgebiet Touren-Biking in Ordnung . Aber da es immer mehr Richtung All-Mountain geht , kommt früher oder später eine neue dran . 

Wird wohl etwas wie Fox 32 ??? , Rock Shok Pike ??? , Marzocchi ??? , .... 

Gruß + coole Trails


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2007)

würde eine 32 nehmen.
passt gut zur geometrie!

Bike ist einfach geil!
Schredder dann mal am Gardasee, ist eine Wucht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2007)

Wie kann man hier ein Foto von seinem Bike reinsetzen??


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (13. Februar 2007)

@RockyRider66
Beschreibung zwecks Foto reinsetzen ist unterwegs .  
Hoffe du kannst bald ein Bild von deinem Bike zeigen 

Gruß + schönen Abend noch


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn jetzt alles klappt, ist mein Bike gleich drin!
Werde es aber auch mal im Freien und sauber fotografieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2007)

Ja Schitt, jetzt habe ich den Link drín, aber nicht das Foto?


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Februar 2007)

setz ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dahinter, dann sollt's funktionieren.


----------



## liftboy (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo hier mal meins in seiner Heimat:


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2007)

Noch ein Versuch!

img.http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg39402pj6.jpg.img


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2007)

imghttp://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg39402pj6.jpg/img


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2007)

Äh, jetzt ist die Seite bald voller Versuche.
Aber der Link klappt doch schon

http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg39402pj6.jpg

Bleibe am Ball!


----------



## soederbohm (16. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub, mit extrnen Links klappt dass so nicht. Lads halt hier in Dein Photoalbum hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. Februar 2007)

Geht doch


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (16. Februar 2007)

@liftboy
Auch ein hübsches Bike und nette Fotos in deinem Album .
Was für eine Pike hast du an dem Slayer dran ? Bin am überlegen welche Gabel ich als nächstes ans Bike montieren soll . 
Das Bild mit deinem Slayer und dem See im Hintergrund ist ja mal fein . Wo ist das Foto denn entstanden ?


@RockyRider66
Vielleicht liegt es an deinen Internet-Einstellungen bzw. Internet-Zugang , daß es über ImageShack nicht klappt .
Oder versuche die Bilder in dein Forum-Album zu laden u. von dort in den Old-Slayer Thread reinstellen .
 Habe es aber so auch noch nicht gemacht . Aber das kann dir hier  bestimmt jemand erklären .
Hast trotzdem ein sehr schönes Slayer . 


@all Old-Slayer-Biker hier :
Bei all den tollen Old-Slayer-Bikes hier könnte man auf die Idee kommen , mal ein "Old-Slayer-Treffen " zu veranstalten . 
Und irgendwo in den Alpen an einem Wochenende gemeinsam zwei Touren zu unternehmen ....


----------



## @ndy (17. Februar 2007)

So und hier ein update von meinem "Old" Slayer  





Ist und bleibt mein Bike!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2007)

Habe heute morgen vor der Ausfahrt bei dem geilen Wetter nochmal schnell ein Foto vom Bike gemacht.
Das andere zeigt ja nur meinen Keller, das Bike ist kaum zu finden.
Hoffe es klappt diesmal, sonst kann mir vielleicht jemand unter die Arme greifen.








Andreas


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Februar 2007)

*unterdiearmegreif*





Vor allem die Laufräder passen super zur Channuck-Lackierung.
Schönes Bike


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Ja die Laufräder passen prima.
Vor allem fahren die Dinger sich super.

Andreas


----------



## liftboy (18. Februar 2007)

@werbinich habe die Stahlfeder U-turn mit Poplock Pike dran. Wollte die Stahlversion, weil die sich weiter absenken lässt, inzwischen weiß ich aber daß die 100mm minimum der Air-Version locker reichen würden. Bin aber mit der Performance sehr zufrieden. (Das Preis-Leisungsverhältniss ist eh spitze)Der See im Hintergrund ist der Seealpsee in Oberstdorf


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo liftboy ,
die Gabel kommt auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl . Würde auch optisch zu meinem Bike passen .

Zur Location von deinem Foto : Bei dem Panorama muß ich auch mal in dieser Gegend Bike-Urlaub machen . 
Gibts zu dieser Tour irgendwo eine Beschreibung oder ist das ein "Geheimtip" ?

Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## wilson (20. Februar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> *unterdiearmegreif*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht wirklich gut aus. Allerdings wäre es Zeit, die Tune gegen eine neue Sattelstütze auszutauschen. Angesichts des (tollen) Lenker-Vorbausystem würde sich eine P6 doch anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2007)

Hi,

danke für das Lob.

Die Sattelstütze mag zwar nicht mehr toll aussehen.
Aber die muss auf einer Tour mehrmals versenkt werden.
Da wird die Oberfläche schnell blank.

Falls die hier mal den Geist aufgeben sollte, werde ich vielleicht auf eine Syntace zurückgreifen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie standhaft die Oberfläche von solchen Stützen ist?
Eine Klemme von Syntace habe ich ja bereits.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Xexano (21. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht erzähle ich hier jetzt auch totalen Mist, aber mir fiel ein Gedanke bzgl. dem Sattelstützenproblem ein: 

Grob gesehen gibt es 2 versch. Oberflächen von Sattelstützen
Einmal die "raue" Oberfläche (z.B. Race Face) und einmal die "glatte" Oberfläche (ich glaube z.B. Syntace P6 oder tune Starkes Stück). Jetzt meine Überlegung: Könnte es nicht sein, dass die Sattelstützen mit den rauen Oberflächen schneller abnutzt, als eine Sattelstütze mit einer glatten Oberfläche!?

Der Abrieb bei meiner Evolve-Sattelstütze ist leider auch sichtbar...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

die Stütze auf dem Foto ist eine Tune mit glatter Oberfläche.
Das Sattelrohr habe innen mit Stahlwole und Polierpaste bearbeitet.

Ich glaube mehr ist nicht drin.
Die eine Oberfläche mag etwas länger halten als eine andere.
Wenn ich sie allerdings regelmäßig raus- und rein schiebe ist es nur eine Frage der zeit.

Ich finde es nicht so schlimm.
ist ein Verschleißteil?!

Andreas


----------



## wilson (21. Februar 2007)

Ist IMHO eine Frage der Eloxalqualität. Meine Tune sah auch schnell so aus. An der Thomson ist immer noch nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Jako (1. März 2007)

und hier die wehenden Ahornblätter in silber am Slayer meiner Frau. (Bikemarktanzeige) Ich finde die decals kommen super...... Gruß Jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2007)

Welches Baujahr ist das schicke Slayer?
16,5" oder noch kleiner?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (1. März 2007)

hi andreas, es ist bj. 2004 und 15" klein - das blau ist aber einfach nur schön....  gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2007)

Schönes Ding.
Wo hast du denn die Ahornblätter her?
Sehen schick aus.

Andreas


----------



## s.d (2. März 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> und hier die wehenden Ahornblätter in silber am Slayer meiner Frau. *(Bikemarktanzeige)* Ich finde die decals kommen super...... Gruß Jako
> 
> [/url]


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2007)

hier mein neuestes projekt, 2001er Rocky Slayer. Urzustand mit der 2001er Z1 MCR(welche wirklich immer noch eine der besten gabeln ist die es je gegeben hat). hope laufräder/bremsen. xt schaltung. 

gewicht leider 13,6 kg. das muss noch runter. geplant sind:
luftdämpfer -200g
gerader kürzerer Lenker(statt syntace 660mm) -100g
leichterer steuersatz -50 g
evtl nobby nic - 350g


dann wär ich schon bei 12,9 kg, und dann wirds langsam erträglich


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

Meins mit der neuen XTR und einer Syntace P6. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein King. Dann ists für mich perfekt!


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

Finde übrigens, dass die neue Kurbel recht gut an den Rahmen passt. Hatte sie vorher am Vertex (s. Signatur). Dort passte sie irgendwie optisch ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

so jetzt aber:


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2007)

TIPTOP! 
Schickes Bike, ordentlich investiert?
Was hast du für Schalthebel?
Welche FOX ist das?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wilson (5. März 2007)

Dankeschön . Sind die neuen XTR Schalthebel und die Gabel ist nur ne Float. Ich will aber gar keine Tala (die ja eigentlich an dieses Bike gehört) weil ich keine Absenkung brauche, kein Terralogic o.ä. und nicht so viele Einstellknöpfe will. Funktion und Gewicht der Float sind für meine Bedürftnisse top.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2007)

Die Gabel ist doch OK!

Da gibt es für mich kein "nur".
Fahre selbst eine Vanila RLC, brauche auch keine Absenkung.
Was nicht da ist, geht nicht kaputt gehen.

Wie fahren sich die neuen Hebel?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (7. März 2007)

Smooooth!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2007)

Hab ich mir gedacht!
Habe zwar noch guten alten XTR (mattgrau), aber von hinten auch mit dem Daumen runterschalten wäre geil.

Würde am Trail gut kommen.
Da rockt der 601 noch mehr!

Andreas


----------



## wilson (7. März 2007)

Ich benutze die Zeigefingeroption eigentlich nicht. Wenn der Hebel für den Daumen optimal positioniert ist, wird das Schalten mit dem Zeigefinger ziemlich unergonomisch. Toll ist die Möglichkeit, zwei Gänge auf einmal runterschalten zu können. Benutze ich oft auf dem Trail.


----------



## przybo (8. März 2007)

Hallo Wilson.
Schick, Schick und welch Zufall, genau meine Komponenten Wahl
für mein Touren Slayer.
Was wiegt das gute Stück nun und welche Größe ist es.
Gruss
Przybo


----------



## wilson (8. März 2007)

Danke!  Grösse 18 und 12.250kg (ohne Pedale).

Gruss wilson.


----------



## przybo (8. März 2007)

danke für die schnelle Antwort.............
Zeig dann mal nächste Woche meinen neuen Aufbau
(Wart noch auf ein paar Teile).
Gruss
Przybo


----------



## wilson (9. März 2007)

Bin gespannt. Viel Spass beim Schrauben!


----------



## Schwarzwald (10. März 2007)

Hallo,

war eigentlich schon fest entschlossen, ein SXC zu nehmen bin aber durch die vielen Angebote im Netz für die "alten" Slayer und durch diesen Thread
nochmals ins Grübeln gekommen (Bin überhaupt sehr unentschlossen ) Was mich am meisten nachdenklich macht, sind die Infos zu gebrochenen Schwingen an den Rahmen von 03 und 04.
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_727.htm
Weiß jemand, ob diese unglückliche Bohrung in den 2005 Modellen entfernt wurde? Hatte schon mal wer Probleme?

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## dr.psylo (11. März 2007)

diese bohrung ist in den '05 modellen nicht mehr drin. und wenn du eine rechnung für einen alten 03 oder 04 rahmen, dann hast du auch die möglichkeit, die schwinge ersetzen zu lassen. 
hab das im moment gerade gemacht, weil meine schwinge am 03 edge (=slayer) einen haarriss hatte.
gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2007)

Habe auch die Schwinge ersetzt bekommen.
Sie war noch nicht gebrochen.
Brauchte nur die Rahmennummer an Bikeaction such mailen.

Andreas


----------



## wilson (11. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war eigentlich schon fest entschlossen, ein SXC zu nehmen bin aber durch die vielen Angebote im Netz für die "alten" Slayer und durch diesen Thread
> nochmals ins Grübeln gekommen (Bin überhaupt sehr unentschlossen ) Was mich am meisten nachdenklich macht, sind die Infos zu gebrochenen Schwingen an den Rahmen von 03 und 04.
> ...



Ich habe keine direkten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich das SXC noch nie gefahren bin. Ist aber vom Einsatz her sicher mehr aufs runter, statt aufs hoch konzipiert. Wenn Du also Touren mit kilometerlangen, schweisstreibenden Anstiegen im Gebirge planst und nicht grade Freeride- und Bikeparkambitionen hast, ist das OLD-Slayer vermutlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Schwarzwald (11. März 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> ... vom Einsatz her sicher mehr aufs runter, statt aufs hoch konzipiert...




Genau darum habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Werde höchstwahrscheinlich am Samstag ein SXC probefahren - dann sehen wir weiter.

Danke + Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Jako (11. März 2007)

hallo, ich bin gerade vom "old" aufs "new" slayer umgestiegen.... mit dem old bin ich mit 130mm überall hochgefahren - ich habe die absenkmöglichkeit auf 90mm nicht gebraucht..... das new slayer fahre ich mit 90mm auch überall rauf - bergab mit 160mm vorne und 150mm hinten macht halt schon richtig spaß. der gewichtunterschied ist 1,5kg (12,5 und 14,0) den nehme ich bergauf gerne in kauf.  gruß jako


----------



## SlayMe (11. März 2007)

Das Schwingenproblem hatten die 2003er Rahmen. Die Kettensterbe wurde dann kostenlos ersetzt. Aber nur wenn man selber danach gefragt hat. 
Ich würde übrigens kein New Slayer nehmen, sondern wenn, dann ein 2007er SXC. Das 2006er ist zu downhill-lastig. Daher ist das ganz neue für spaßige Touren sich besser geeignet. Wenn Du es nicht zu arg treibst, reicht das Old Slayer aber vollkommen aus. Das steckt richtig was weg. Es hat halt nur etwas wenig Federweg.


----------



## Schwarzwald (11. März 2007)

@slayMe,
bzgl. Deiner Signatur - schau mal, was der Händler unter Angebote anbietet. 

http://www.radsport-hertweck.de/

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (12. März 2007)

Danke Schwarzwald, aber das Votec da hat leider Größe M.


----------



## Ani (13. März 2007)

@ Jako,
passt in den flaschenhalter nur eine kleine oder auch eine normal große trinkfalsche?

ich hab selber n old slayer  in 15 und das flaschenhalter unter dem rohr montiert weil ich dachte auch mit nem seitlich geöffneten flaschenhalter wird das bei einer normal großen flasche nix.


----------



## Jako (13. März 2007)

hi ani, in das 15" passt auch eine 0,7er rein - etwas eng, aber es geht. gruß jako


----------



## Schwarzwald (18. März 2007)

So, bin gestern mal das SXC ordentlich probegefahren. Super Bike - insbesondere der Hinterbau arbeitet unglaublich sauber. Aber berghoch ist es nicht die Rakete, als die es verkauft wird. Dabei meine ich weniger das Gewicht oder das es gar steigen würde - ich hatte einfach nicht das "Vortriebsgefühl" das ich erwartet hätte. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich die letzten Jahre ein reines Marathonbike gefahren bin und daher die Gewohnheit bestimmt auch eine Rolle spielt.  Werde jetzt noch ein weiteres Bike Probe fahren, habe mich aber so gut wie entschieden, dass ich das Old Slayer nehme.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MWU406 (19. März 2007)

Servus Schwarzwald,

wo bist denn das SXC Probe gefahren?

CU
MW


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2007)

Hi Schwarzwald,

konntest du in Erfahrung bringen, ob der Dämpfer tatsächlich bis zum max. Limit aufgepumpt werden muss, auch wenn man nur 70kg auf den Rippen hat?

Welches bist du gefahren?
Mit welchem Dämpfer?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## All-Mountain (19. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> ...ich hatte einfach nicht das "Vortriebsgefühl" das ich erwartet hätte. Grüße
> Schwarzwald



Ich hatte ein ähnliches Gefühl bei meiner Probefahrt. Den Dämpfer kann man aber, wie man mir am Bike-Action Stand versicherte, sogar mit weniger Druck fahren, da die Umlenkung ein "Einsacken" eliminieren soll. War aber nicht so. Ich hatte bei jeden Pedalschlag das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer hinten tief eintaucht.

Meine Probefahrt hat mich eigentlich darin bestätigt, das ich mit dem Old Slayer das für mich richtige Bike habe.


----------



## bestmove (19. März 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich habe keine direkten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich das SXC noch nie gefahren bin. Ist aber vom Einsatz her sicher mehr aufs runter, statt aufs hoch konzipiert. Wenn Du also Touren mit kilometerlangen, schweisstreibenden Anstiegen im Gebirge planst und nicht grade Freeride- und Bikeparkambitionen hast, ist das OLD-Slayer vermutlich die bessere Wahl.


Es ist wie Wilson es gesagt hat ... wer auf berghoch seine Prioritäten legt, ist ganz klar mit dem Old Slayer besser bedient. Wer jedoch Zeit hat beim hochfahren und den Spaß bergab sucht --> New Slayer oder Slayer SXC.


----------



## Schwarzwald (19. März 2007)

Bin beim RM Testcenter gewesen:
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=354
Die waren am Samstag hier in der Nähe (70 km )
Das Slayer war ein SXC 70 mit dem Fox DHX Air 4.0. Zum Druck kann nich nichts sagen, ausser dass ich >100  kg wiege und das ganze noch einen guten straffen Eindruck machte. 
Obwohl eigentlich subjektiv nichts gewippt hat, war wie gesagt das Vortriebsgefühl etwas mager (aber auch nicht richtig träge).

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Jako (20. März 2007)

hi schwarzwald, ich würde meine kaufentscheidung ausschließlich darauf treffen wie gern du bergab fährst! der unterschied wie gut sie bergauf fahren ist bestimmt nicht so groß wie der unterschied bergab. der gewichtsunterschied incl. deutlich stabileren laufrädern ist 1kg max. 1,5kg  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwald (6. April 2007)

Gestern ist jetzt mein Rahmen eingetroffen  Habe mich nach langem hin und her doch für das Old Slayer entschieden. Fahre halt hauptsächlich lange Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern und will gelegentlich auch Marathon fahren.
Und, um ehrlich zu sein, hätte ich das SXC oder New Slayer fahrtechnisch nie und nimmer ausgenutzt. Werde es etwas anders aufbauen als die meisten hier - eben mehr "gewichtsoptimiert". Nur sind mir Race- oder Marathonbikes einfach zu wenig stabil.  
Fotos folgen 

Grüße + schöne Ostern
Schwarzwald


----------



## rockymo (10. April 2007)

hi, schwarzwald!
ich habe mir auch ein 05er Slayer 70 aufgebaut, vor allem mit Leichtteilen. Das Teil ist bergauf wie bergab ein extremes Spaßteil. Ich habe auch noch ein Element t.o., welches zwar 2kg leichter ist, aber nur halb so viel Spaß macht und deshalb vor sich hin vegetiert...
Hier ein paar Details: 

FOX Talas RLC Gabel
Crossmax SL Laufräder
Race Face Deus XC Kurbeln
Race Face Deus Sattelstütze
Selle Flite SLR Sattel
Louise FR

Gesamtgewicht etwa 12,6kg bei Rahmengröße L.

Über den Winter habe ich das Bike auch noch schneller gemacht, in dem ich einen zweiten Tachogeber ans Vorderrad geschraubt habe. Jetzt fahre ich doppelt so schnell und doppelt so weit.....


----------



## infinitetrails.de (10. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

überlege mir meine gesparten Kröten in ein Slayer (Old) zu investieren, aber ich müsste ein paar Teile aus meinem alten Rad übernehmen... Wieviel Federweg (Gabel) verpackt den ein Slayer maximal?

Merci Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Bikeaddict (10. April 2007)

flowzero schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> überlege mir meine gesparten Kröten in ein Slayer (Old) zu investieren, aber ich müsste ein paar Teile aus meinem alten Rad übernehmen... Wieviel Federweg (Gabel) verpackt den ein Slayer maximal?
> 
> ...



Ich bin mein 2001er Slayer mit einer Pike gefahren, dank Absenkbarkeit gar kein Problem und bergab ist so einiges möglich gewesen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2007)

Oberste Grenze sind 150mm (dann wird es träge)
Optimal 125- 130mm (bleibt sehr wendig)

Andreas


----------



## infinitetrails.de (10. April 2007)

erstmal danke, damn hatte gehofft meine 150mm Marzocchi verwenden zu können....

und jetzt noch eine Frage, was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem FLOW FS und dem SLAYER??? Geometrie, Wendigkeit etc. Irgendjemand einen Plan?
Merci....


----------



## infinitetrails.de (10. April 2007)

befürchte, es ist auch das Gewicht oder? was wiegt denn der nackte Slayerrahmen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2007)

2003er mit Dämpfer ca 3.000 Gramm in 18".

Andreas


----------



## Bikeaddict (10. April 2007)

2001er mit Dämpfer (allerdings DT 210) und Chris King Steuersatz-Lagerschalen: 2870g in 19".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (10. April 2007)

Super tausend Dank... falls jemand noch mehr Unterschiede einfallen bin ich sehr dankbar....


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2007)

2003 wurde der Hinterbau mit Industrielagern versehen.
Der Rohrsatz hat sich geändert.
Der Knotenpunkt zwischen Ober- Steuer- und Unterrohr ist anders gestalltet.
2003 hat sich die Dämpferlänge geändert.

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwald (11. April 2007)

rockymo schrieb:


> hi, schwarzwald!
> ich habe mir auch ein 05er Slayer 70 aufgebaut, vor allem mit Leichtteilen. Das Teil ist bergauf wie bergab ein extremes Spaßteil. Ich habe auch noch ein Element t.o., welches zwar 2kg leichter ist, aber nur halb so viel Spaß macht und deshalb vor sich hin vegetiert...
> Hier ein paar Details:
> 
> ...



Hallo Rockymo,
12,6  ist glaube ich schon im untersten Bereich. Mein Ziel war mal dieser Aufbau:

Rocky Mountain Old Slayer 70:2900 
Fox FLOAT RLC Pro Pedal: 200 
Revelation 426 U-Turn 2007 :1814 
FSA Orbit xtrem Steuersatz 1 1/8: 110 
Kurbel XTR: 770
Umwerfer XTR: 148 
Schaltwerk XTR: 197 
Rapidfire XT: 230 
Kette XT: 280 
Kassette XT: 265 
VRO T-Stem Vorbau 6°: 200 
Lenker Syntace VRO 6061 630: 225 
Syntace Carbon Sattelstütze P6: 220 
Crosstrail VR: 840 
Nobby Nic 2,1" /Supersonic: 1200 
Crosstrail HR: 970 
Pedale PDM 424: 500 
Hope Pro: 1110 
Specialized Avatar: 400 
Summe : 12539 gr.

Schaltwerk und Umwerfer habe ich jetzt doch in XT genommen, sind aber nur ein paar Gramm mehr. Mit den Crosstrail habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden, da ich was Stabiles benötige. Werde jetzt erst mal meine alten Laufräder mit XT Naben und F219 Felge fahren. Bei der Bremse könnte man locker noch 300 gr einsparen, aber ich finde die C2 so toll und werde sie von meinem alten Bike übernehmen. Gleiches gilt für den Sattel und die Pedale. Bin momentan also erst bei 13,1 kg - aber 12,5 wird mittelfristig kein Problem sein.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2007)

Ich würde nochmal über die Laufräder nachdenken.
Das Bike macht bergab so einen Spaß und die Reifen/ Laufräder würden dich ausbremsen.
Versuche zumindest einen 2,4er NobyNic.
Wenn du Gewicht sparen möchtest, nimmst du Standardreifen mit Tubeless Felgenband und Latexflüssigkeit.
Fahre ich schon lange, super.

Ansonsten top.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bestmove (12. April 2007)

Was gibt es negatives zu den Mavic Crosstrail zu sagen?? Die sind stabil und relativ leicht, für den Preis fast unschlagbar!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2007)

Hallo,
habe viele Jahre Mavic Systemlaufräder gefahren und mich vor kurzem davon verabschiedet.

1.	Der Freilauf besitzt ein Gleitlager das auf der Nabe läuft und diese abnutzt. Dadurch bekommst du Spiel ins Ritzelpaket welches auch nach dem Austausch des Kunststoffringes (gibt es nur als kompletten Rotor!) bleibt
2.	Du kannst NUR Mavic Felgen fahren wegen der Speichenanzahl.
3.	Mavic speicht die Laufräder sehr weich ein. Manche Biker sagen, es sei nicht so schlimm, das Bike würde sich so im Trail auch einmal seinen Weg selbst suchen. Ich mag es aber lieber, wenn das Bike dahin fährt wo ich hin will.
4.	Die Schnellspanner sind recht einfach.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## przybo (17. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Hier nun das Photo nach dem letzen Upgrade........


----------



## Fledermausland (17. April 2007)

Hallo ich fahre ein Edge von 2001 also den vorgänger vom slayer und hab ein paar probleme mit der lagerung. das material an dem die gleitlager "schleifen" wird immer weniger.
hat irgenwer schon mal so was gehabt?
danke


----------



## wilson (18. April 2007)

He Jungs, wie wärs mit etwas Unterstützung im "Das beste Slayer"-Thread?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2007)

Falls du die Aluteile meinst, das hatte ich an meinem alten Element auch.
Habe die Gleitlager ausgetauscht und mit Fett wieder zusammen gebaut.
An dem abgenutzten Alu kannst du eigentlich nix machen.

Vielleicht kannst du mal versuchen, eine Passscheibe (1/10mm) dazwischen zu legen.
Auf dem Alu könnte man es mit Loctite fixieren, auf der anderen mit Fett bepacken.
Aber wie gesagt, ist nur so eine Idee.

Ach ja, an meinem Element war unten beim Tretlager eine Bohrung um die Hinterbauachse festzuhalten wenn man sie lösen muss.
Das Loch war mit einer Schraube und O- Ring geschlossen.
Ich habe mein Bike auf den Kopf gestellt und in dieses Loch (mit einer Spritze) ganz dünnes Öl eingefüllt.
Das hat sich dann während der Fahrt ganz langsam nach außen gedrückt und so das lager immer geschmiert. Außerdem wurde der Dreck dabei nach außen getragen.
War aber nicht so viel, dass ich dauernd nachfüllen musste.



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mille_plateaux (18. April 2007)

hallo, werte nerds und liebhaber(innen),

nach längerer abstinenz will ich mich jetzt doch noch einmal bei Euch allen hier melden & bedanken, die so freundlich waren, meine posts auf den seiten 3ff. so geduldig zu beantworten. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, mich nicht in allzuvielen fallstricken zu verheddern und als relativer anfänger die sinne und vorstellungen zu schärfen! ...und zum guten schluß dürft Ihr mich denn sogar noch tüchtig ausbuhen, denn statt dem einzig wahren rocky ist's dann doch was vom kleinen schmuddeligen nachbarn, 'n yeti 575, geworden; war schon 'n scheißmoment, als ich feststellen durfte, daß der zuerst angedachte rahmen endgültig ausverkauft war, aber gut, wer zu spät kommt....oder zu früh, haha, in der us-e-bucht wird grad einer in meiner größe vertickt...das erste dutzend runden war jedenfalls schon mal sehr verheißungsvoll und von den mir so bekannten rückenschmerzen kaum 'ne spur mehr, oh yeah, & vom fahrgefühl ganz zu schweigen..... 

also, Euch allen schöne feierabende und wochenenden im freien, allzeit gute fahrt und halsundbeinbruch.... 

gruß, mille_plateaux


----------



## Fledermausland (18. April 2007)

Danke RockyRider66

klingt nach einer ganz guten Lösung probiere es mal.


----------



## der_dealer (26. April 2007)

Wie viel Federweg hat das Ur-Slayer? 
Ich lese hier, dass es mehr in Richtung freeride ging als die spÃ¤teren Slayer mit bi-oval Tubing. Oder bezieht sich diese Aussage auf die Verhaeltnisse von 2001 wo man allgemein Bikes wie das Slayer und mit dessen Menge Federweg noch  als Freerider bezeichnet hat? Meines Wissens hat das 2005er Slayer sogar mehr als zb. das 2003er.
Ich frage weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mir das âUr-Slayerâ oder das âOld-Slayerâ  holen soll.
Ein Argument fÃ¼r das âUr-Slayerâ ist auf jeden Fall, dass das rad Tubing fetter aussiehtâ¦..
Dagegen spricht, dass es leider keine Industrielager hat und daher aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sÃ¤mtliche gebraucht Rahmen bei eBay leider total verschlissen sind.
Ich fahre zur Zeit Ã¼brigens noch ein Element Sig. Von 2003 mit talas 125!

Oder jemand bietet mir eine passende Wippe vom Slayer fuer mein Element an, so, dass ich den Federweg hinten erhoehen kann. Nur so ne Idee.

Gruss
Felix


----------



## Fledermausland (26. April 2007)

jo da haste dich schon ganz gut informiert!!!!hat sogar den easton rad dh rohrsatz wie auch das switch früher. ist auch an der stelle wo ober und unterrohr zusammengeschweißt sind genau so fatt wie das switch!!!!
hat aber auch nur so um die 125mm fw. reicht mir aber.
leider hast du mit der lagerung recht, bei den alten modellen, aber wenn du ein element hast....kennst ja. es sei denn du bekommst einen alten noch neuwertigen rahmen. dann sofort zuschlagen. prinzipiell ist der einsatz von gleitlagern technisch gesehen um einiges sinnvoller als der einsatz von industrielagern.hängt natürlich von dem alter des rahmens ab!
gruß


----------



## Fledermausland (26. April 2007)

da fällt mir noch was ein:
suche dringend eine neuwertige sitzstrebe für mein edge!!!!also für gleitlager. müste baugleich mit alten element, slayer sein. lackzustand und farbe  ist egal!nur keine verschleißspuren an den lageraufnahmen..


----------



## der_dealer (27. April 2007)

Welches ist denn dann der beste Jarhgang fuer das Ur Slayer? Bzw welche gibt es ueberhaupt 2001 und 2002???? Ab 2003 gab es ja den neueren Rorhsatz. Beim 2001er hab ich jetzt woanders gelesen gab es auch aehnliche Probleme wie beim 2003, dass da die Streben gerne brechen. 

Oder waren die Probleme nicht so schlimm wie beim 2003er? Anhand dessen was ich ueber das 2003er gelesen hab, waere die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Strebe bricht, mit meinen 88kg und meiner Fahrweise sehr hoch.

Hab ziemlich am Anfang dieses Threads ein Bild des alten Slayer Hot Rods mit den roten Flammen gesehen. Verdammt sieht das Geil aus! Das waer genau mein ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (27. April 2007)

das hotrod bike ist ziemlich geil!find ich auch. hab genau den gleichen rahmen, nur das halt edge draufsteht und es hat eine andere farbe blau. das mit den brechenden kettenstreben zieht sich glaube ich durch die ganze baujahrpalette der 3d link hinterbauten soweit ich weis. mein rahmen war auch eine rückrufaktion. hab dann kostenlos eine neue kettenstrebe bekommen. aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich die gefähdete strebe noch ein halbes jahr weitergefahren, da die lager gerade neu waren. hat alle belastungen ausgehalten!!auch härtere......


----------



## s.d (27. April 2007)

der_dealer schrieb:


> Hab ziemlich am Anfang dieses Threads ein Bild des alten Slayer Hot Rods mit den roten Flammen gesehen. Verdammt sieht das Geil aus! Das waer genau mein ding.





Haha dann schau mal in meine Gallery
beim Hinterbau musst du darauf achten dass an dem Joch der Kettenstrebe 

S 6

eingeprägt ist dann handelt es sich um die "neue" ausgetauschte Version


----------



## Schwarzwald (28. April 2007)

der_dealer schrieb:


> Welches ist denn dann der beste Jarhgang fuer das Ur Slayer? Bzw welche gibt es ueberhaupt 2001 und 2002???? Ab 2003 gab es ja den neueren Rorhsatz. Beim 2001er hab ich jetzt woanders gelesen gab es auch aehnliche Probleme wie beim 2003, dass da die Streben gerne brechen.
> 
> Oder waren die Probleme nicht so schlimm wie beim 2003er? Anhand dessen was ich ueber das 2003er gelesen hab, waere die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Strebe bricht, mit meinen 88kg und meiner Fahrweise sehr hoch.
> 
> Hab ziemlich am Anfang dieses Threads ein Bild des alten Slayer Hot Rods mit den roten Flammen gesehen. Verdammt sieht das Geil aus! Das waer genau mein ding.




Hier verkauft einer eines in 19" ...
http://www.wellmannbikes.de/angebote2/gebrauchte.php

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## hpfxxde (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo

passt in einen Slayer 50 MJ 2004 hinten eine 185mm Bremsscheibe ?

ich habe noch die Originalbremse Hayes 9 in 160/160mm
und würde gerne auf eine Avid 185/185mm oder Formula 180/180mm upgraden

müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder ??

Hans-Peter


----------



## SlayMe (9. Mai 2007)

180mm Scheibe passt da bestimmt rein, in mein 2003er passt die schließlich auch.


----------



## hpfxxde (9. Mai 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> 180mm Scheibe passt da bestimmt rein, in mein 2003er passt die schließlich auch.



danke

dann wird es im 2004er Modell auch gehen
ich glaube kaum, dass der Hinterbau bis evtl. auf die Lager anders ist


----------



## SlayMe (9. Mai 2007)

Nein, der Hinterbau sollte fast identisch sein, denn schließlich wurden bei den 03er Rahmen auf Kulanz die 04er Kettenstreben eingebaut.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2007)

Alssooooooo, bin vllt. auch sehr bald ein Ur-Slayer fahrer.... 

Hat das 02er nur Gleitlager, oder nur 2 an dem Übergang zur Sitzstrebe?

Macht sich das am Ansprechverhalten bemerkbar?
Wie Serviceanfällig ist dieses System?

Wieviel FW hat das 02er Modell?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## el Lingo (14. Mai 2007)

Es hat 125mm Federweg und ist nicht wirklich anfällig, wie das von meinem alten Slayer beurteilen kann. Gleitlager gelten im Allgemeinen als nicht so sensibel, wie ich immer wieder von einem Bekannten bei Nicolai höre. Sie sollen die Kräfte gut aufnehmen können. Sensibel ist es auch, aber ein Dämpfer mit regelbarer Druckstufe wäre nicht schlecht. Ich habe meins bei einer 850er Feder doch ab und an mal durchgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2007)

Also haben die Slayer ab 03 ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältniss? 
Da diese ja eig. auch mit 120mm oder angegeben werden, jedoch einen längeren Dämpfer besitzen, in dem Fall einen 185mm Dämpfer....


Und kann man teils die Gleitlager beim 02er Slayer durch Industielager ersetzen, oder sind das ganz andere Maße?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2007)

Irgendwas hat sich 2003 geändert!

2002 wurde ein 165er Dämpfer verbaut, danach ein 185er (Sonderanfertigung).
Auch an Federweg hat es etwas zugelegt.
Laut irgendeinem Test sollen sogar 132mm am Hinterbau gemessen worden sein.
Vorher war es weniger.

gruß
Andreas


----------



## der_dealer (15. Mai 2007)

Beim Ur Slayer mit Gleitlagern: Ist nach Austausch von Verschlissenen Lagern wieder alles gut, oder ist auf dauer ein Verschleiß am Rahmen Selbst fest zu stellen? Also irreparabel? Will mir nämlich ein altes kaufen, aber nur wenn erstes zutrifft.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2007)

Ich finde es schade das der Thread so eingeschlafen ist, Infos bekommt man hier leider kaum....
An die wo sich bemüht haben......THX...

Ich hab jetz 100% zugesagt und den Rahmen praktisch erworben, hoffe es war kein Griff in das Klo,
die Sache mit dem evtl. schlechten Anprechverhalten aufgrunde der Gleitlager und ob der FW jetz 115 oder 125mm hat beschäftigt mich ein wenig, leider bin ich da immernoch nicht schlauer, aber ich denk ich werde meinen Spaß haben.....
Hoffentlich ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein Giant Reign, denn das war einfach der Hammer, modernes Design, modernes Fahrwerk, enorm Stabil, jedoch ist es immer mehr zum Tourer umgebaut worden, und ich denk das Slayer ist da der bessere Anprechpartner, und den einen oder anderen dicken Schlag wird es auch verkraften, auch wenn der Rahmen schon 5 Jahre alt ist, aber hoffentlich stellt das kein Problem dar.....

Für Infos im Nachhinein wäre ich dennoch dankbar....


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Mai 2007)

hmm.... na ob dir das alte gerüst  da besser gefallen wird als das reign, frag ich mich doch sehr.... aber kla, steht rocky drauf. würds wahrscheinlich auch so machen 
son slayer 30 von 05 wär geil... geile rahmenfarbe huäääää


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Mai 2007)

@decolocsta
Das 2002er hatte eine rot-silberne Lackierung und das hat 120mm Federweg. Rohrsatz ist noch der gute alte RAD FS mit dem etwas kantigeren Design im Steuerkopfbereich. Das hält auf alle Fälle. 
Und ich halte bei den kurzen oszillierenden Bewegungen eines Hinterbaus auf alle Fälle Gleitlager nicht unbedingt für die schlechtere Wahl. 
Service? Wenn du die einmal im Jahr mit etwas Gefühl rausdrückst, Lager, Buchsen, Achsen und Lagersitze ordentlich säuberst und alles wieder zusammenbaust, wirst du daran lange Freude haben. Nachteil: Hinterbau läuft halt etwas straffer als ein kugelgelagerter. 
Fazit: Bin selbst ein 2002er Slayer gefahren, fahre jetzt ein 2005er. Und den Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten kann man vielleicht messen und im Montageständer ohne Dämpfer und Hinterrad "erfühlen", aber im rauhen Einsatz im Gelände merkst du den Unterschied nicht. Viel Spass damit.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2007)

Danke schön für die Antworten....

@Sw!tch

Mir ist klar das ich beim Reign das Potentere Fahrwerk habe, jedoch ist das Slayer leichter und von der Geo sicher Tourentauglicher, das Reign hat einen sehr Flachen lenkwinkel und die Geo ist IMHO nicht so Uphill und Langstreckentauglich wie die des Slayers, ausserdem hat das Reign rel. viel Federweg, ich besitze noch einen Freerider brauch dh. keine zwei.


----------



## SlayMe (16. Mai 2007)

Also ich finde mein Old Slayer viel besser als das Reign. Mit dem bin ich nie warm geworden. Da kann das Federungssystem so modern sein wie es will, denn deswegen ist es ja nicht unbedingt besser. Aber viel wichtiger ist doch die Geometrie und da ist das Slayer einfach geil - auch heute noch.
Zum Federweg: da ist Rocky ja leider - wie bei den Gewichten auch - nicht so auskunftsfreudig. Das 2002er hatte wohl 120mm, das 2004er knapp über 130mm, aber wieviel das 2003er hat, kann keiner so richtig sagen, bzw. man findet da unterschiedlich Angaben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2007)

Fahre ein 2003er Slayer.
Es soll laut Bike Testbericht 132mm zur verfügung stellen.

ABER: Warum diskutieren alle über den möglichen Federweg?
Wichtig ist doch, wieviel man ausnutzt!
Mit 68kg stelle ich am Dämpfer 11mm Sag ein.
Bei meiner Fahrweise nutze ich dann 95- 100% des möglichen Weges.

Rockys haben fast immer ein Übersetungsverhältnis von fast 3:1 oder sogar mehr.
Laut Dämpferhersteller FOX ist das ein optimales Übersetzungsverhältniss.

Warum wird sonst ab 2003 sogar ein 185mm Sonderdämpfer verbaut?

Und außerdem: Ich habe noch kein Bike gefahren, dass so wendig und spielerisch zu fahren war als das Slayer.

Ich würde meins auf keinen fall gegen ein anderes Bike tauschen. 

gruß Andreas


----------



## SlayMe (17. Mai 2007)

@ RockyRider66: kannst Du mir bitte sagen, in welchem Heft das drin war. Ich habe an der Tanke jedes Heft jeden Monat durchgeschaut, aber nie einen testbericht über das 2003er Slayer gesehen.
Ausnutzen tue ich den Federweg übrigens auch sehr gut, aber wieviel Federweg man hat ist schon sehr wichtig, finde ich, bzw. wie sich der Federweg anfühlt.
Und dass sich das Slayer super fährt ist doch eh klar - gehört quasi zur Allgemeinbildung das zu wissen, oder?


----------



## decolocsta (17. Mai 2007)

Ich fühl mich jetz ein wenig bestärkter in meiner Entscheidung.....gott freu ich mich auf mein Slayer


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Mai 2007)

ich glaube dass die frage nach dem absoluten federweg wirklich totaler sachwachsinn ist.
wichtig ist einzig allein, ob er unter 100,um die 130,160
 oder mehr als 180 hat.

wieviel mm im endeffekt genau drinstecken ist doch völlig unrelevant, der einsatzbereich muss stimmen. und ob man nun vorne 130 und hinten 120 oder umgekehrt hat kan ndir aufm trail wirklich egal sein, da hat man andere sorgen. deshalb finde ich es gar nicht so falsch, dass rocky die genauen FW angaben nicht zum oberesten gebot macht. wichtiger ist ja der einsatzbereich, und der liegt beim slayer auf härtere touren, das ist wohl jedem klar. downhill schreddern soltlest du damit nicht, nur auf der straße solltest du das teil auch nicht bewegen.

die FW bestimmung ist weiterhin auch recht schwierig, weil jeder anders messen würde. Der eine würde die kurvenbahn berecnen, der eine die Gerade zwischen ein und ausgefedertem Zustand, und jedesmal kommen andere werte raus, und keinem ist geholfen. würde nur zu verwirrung führen


----------



## SlayMe (17. Mai 2007)

Da kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen, denn Du hast zwar recht, dass es egal ist, ob der hHnterbau jetzt 125 oder 133mm Federweg hat. ABER: wichtig ist wie er sich anfühlt und für meinen Popo fehlen da 1 bis 2 cm Federweg. Und auch wenn das nicht viel ist, hätte ich die schon gerne.


----------



## Ghostshifter (20. Mai 2007)

Ich werde mich SXC-bedingt vom meinem Old-Slayer trennen.

Näheres unter Bike-Verkäufe hier.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/editproduct.php?phoedit=52499


----------



## jerome74 (26. Mai 2007)

*Hallo Rocky Fans!*
Bin relativ neu hier im Forum und echt begeistert, dass hier ein Old Slayer Thread eingerichtet wurde!!  
Das Durchstöbern der Beiträge hat mir bei meinem letzten "Aufbau" viel weitergeholfen.
Hier mal eins meiner zwei kanadischen Schätzchen...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/374778/cat/17783


----------



## decolocsta (26. Mai 2007)

Hier mein neuer Schatz:






*schwärm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (29. Mai 2007)

Hm, Threat tot???

ich brauch eure Hilfe, ich bekomme einfach kein gescheites Umwerfersetuo hin, entweder muss ich beim Gangwechsel auf das 2. Ritzel Nachdrücken, oder es schleift, oder die Kette springt ab usw.
Hatte noch nieeeeee große Probleme, aber jetz verzweifel ich,
gibts da einen Trick beim Slayer oder wie oder was?
Wie hoch habt ihr eure umwerfer montiert, so von Mitte Innelager bis Mitte Schelle??

Danke schonmal


----------



## SlayMe (29. Mai 2007)

Bei mir war der Umwerfer bisher problemlos - soweit ich mich erinnern kann, aber ich verdränge das Schlechte auch gerne mal. 
Der Abstand ist bei mir ca. 14 cm.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Mai 2007)

thx


----------



## numinisflo (30. Mai 2007)

Ich finde das Slayer einfach nur unglaublich schön!
Herrliches Bike. Ob dir das allerdings bei deinem Problem hilft ist fraglich.


----------



## Fledermausland (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Sehr schön dein Ur-Slayer Ltd. decolocsta!
wenn du noch probleme mit dem umwerfer hast, könnte es auch sein, dass es evtl. an der falschen Tretlagerbreite liegt. ansonsten dürfte der anschlagbereich des Umwerfers aber eigendlich für 2-fach reichen.

Es sieht so aus, als wenn es doch noch erstaunlich viele ur-slayer modelle hier im forum gibt.
darum hier mal meine frage, inwiefern sich ur- und old-slayer abgesehen von den verschiedenen FW = Anlenkwinkeln unterscheiden?ist es evtl. möglich eine Kombination aus dem Gleitlagerhinterbau des Ur-slayers und dem Wälzlagerhinterbau des Old-Slayers zu basteln, oder sind diese total verschieden?
lg


----------



## Fledermausland (31. Mai 2007)

hab mir gerade noch einmal das bild von deinem slayer-ltd angesehen.
mit richtwerten von anderen rahmen kannst da nicht viel machen.
der umwerfer muss noch viel weiter runter, so dass er beim schalten auf das große kettenblatt etwa 2-3mm luft zwischen kettenblatt und umwerferblech hat. dann sollte das klappen.
mfg


----------



## decolocsta (31. Mai 2007)

Hm, ja, vllt. liegt es ja echt an Hollowtech 2, dadurch kommt die ganze Sache ein wenig breiter.....hm......

Ja, das mit den Lagern finde ich auch sehr sehr interessant....
praktisch das ur-Slayer tunen....


----------



## Fledermausland (31. Mai 2007)

Hi, 
sind ja xt hollowtech kurbeln. da müste eigentlich ein schwarzer ring hinter der rechten lagerschale sein, oder? damit müsste sich die tretlagerbreite varrieren lassen.
hast du den umwerfer denn schon neu montiert, also weiter runter gestellt?
mfg


----------



## s.d (31. Mai 2007)

Das Ur-Slayer hat de Easton RAD Rohrsatz wie zb das RM7 das Old Slayer irgend einen dünneren leichteren nicht so stabilen glaub Ultralite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Juni 2007)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Hi,
> sind ja xt hollowtech kurbeln. da müste eigentlich ein schwarzer ring hinter der rechten lagerschale sein, oder? damit müsste sich die tretlagerbreite varrieren lassen.
> hast du den umwerfer denn schon neu montiert, also weiter runter gestellt?
> mfg




Ja, der Ring ist auf der Rechten seite, gehört ja auch so, denk nicht das ich da was varrieren kann... 
Naja, ich hab mich arangiert, so wie es jetz ist passt es einigermaßen...

So, um den Thread nicht sterben zu lassen.....

War jetz die Tage schön mit meinem neuen alten Slayer unterwegs...
Ich muss sagen.........woooooooooooooow, ich bin begeistert, die Geo
ist echt Genial, also bereuen tu ich es nicht das ich mein Reign dafür stehen
lassen hab.
Komm viel besser klar....
Und die Steigfähigkeit an Bergen ist beachtlich.
Ich muss denk ich nur einen flacheren Lenker montieren, damit ich mehr
Druck aufs Vorderrad bringe bei Anstiegen...

Das einzige was ich noch im groben machen muss ist ein gescheites Dämpfersetup, es ist zwar toll so wie es ist, jedoch stören ein paar kleinigkeiten, zum einen fehlt mir sowas wie ein Durchschlagsschutz, zum anderen verhärtet der Dämpfer bei schnellen schlägen, aber das kann ich denk ich lösen indem ich die Zugstufe ein wenig rausdrehe.
Was fahrt ihr so bei euren UR-Slayern an SAG? ich so 1-1,2cm...

Das mit der geringen Progression kann ich denk ich in den Griff bekommen
indem ich das Volumen am Dämpfer verkleinere, was ja dank dem Fox AVA
kein Thema ist, muss nur sehen inwiefern die Sensibilität leidet, oder besser
gesagt wie früh bzw. spät die Progression einsetzt...

So, Jungs...lasst den Thread nicht sterben...


----------



## SlayMe (4. Juni 2007)

Is Deine Gabel nicht absenkbar? Der lenker ist auf dem Bild zwar nicht gut zu erkennen, glaube aber der is gut so. Absenkfunktion der Gabel ist aber beim Slayer sehr wichtig.
Ups, ich habe Schwachsinn geschrieben, hier richtig:
Sag fahre ich ca. 1,5 cm, aber so genau weiß ich das nicht. Da ändere ich häufiger was, aber je mehr Luft ich rein mach, desto schlechter spricht er an und daher fahre ich lieber mit etwas mehr Sag. Und durchschlagen tut er nicht, auch nicht mit 50% Sag. Guter Dämpfer, der Fox.


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2007)

yeah deco das sieht ma richtig gut aus!!


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Juni 2007)

hier mein slayer. soltle ca 13 kg wiegen wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt habe


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Juni 2007)

@ jerome 74

jetzt schaun wir mal ob Du dich auch in der Westpfalz auch Trailmässig auskennst.........
Na, wo ist das ????


----------



## jerome74 (7. Juni 2007)

@ Rocklandbiker

Mmmmh... nee, sorry!? 
An _den_ Felsen kann ich mich jetzt echt nicht erinnern.
Von der Sorte gibt's viele in der "Westpfalz". Sollte ich den kennen?
Tippe mal auf die Gegend westlicher Pfälzer Wald oder vielleicht auch Sickinger Höhe!?
Wo isses denn? Gib mir mal nen Tip!

Übrigens... schönes Rädchen hast du da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Juni 2007)

Schade das der Thread echt wenig an Fachlichen Diskussionen bietet, sollte vllt. in Slayer Gallerie umbenannt werden.....


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juni 2007)

naja was soll man groß diskutieren, die dinger sind zum unproblematischen fahren da, sonst nix, find ich


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juni 2007)

Ich find man kann da schon viel Diskutieren, sich austauschen usw. was ich verzweifelt versuche, wenn man meine Posts liest, aber es besteht anscheinend kein interesse, es scheinen hier hauptsächlich Leute zu sein die sich kaum mit der Technik beschäftigen, will niemanden angreifen, finde es halt nur schade, ist doch toll über technische Details zu reden und sich auszutauschen...


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juni 2007)

ja toll wäre es schon. aber ich finde, und ich glaube auch, dass dieses bike rel wenig potential bietet, sich auszutauschen. klar gibt es ein paar sachen, die gibts immer. aber die meisten die sich ein slayer zulegen, haben es um einfach zu fahren, ohne sich groß darüber gedanken zu machen. dafür ist das ganze rahmendesign zu problemlos.

das einzige was mich interessieren würde. wie macht ihr bei euch die zugfixierung beim sitzrohr? wenn ich sie normal lasse, hängen sie sich beim einfedern über der sattelklemme fest, ich hab jetzt überall panzertape zum schutz und dann nen kabelbinder, um die züge in zaum zu halten


----------



## Fledermausland (7. Juni 2007)

moin, 
ich finde den thread auch echt gut, aber leider muss ich decolocsta recht geben. habe auch oft vergeblich nach technischen lösungen zu problemen, wie z.b. der lagerung gesucht..leider ohne erfolg.
das slayer ist zwar auch in meinen augen eines der besten bikes überhaupt, aber ganz problemlos in sachen technik (speziell die lagerung des hinterbaus) ist es auch nicht.
soll keine kritik sein..
schönen abend noch


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juni 2007)

Ja, das würde ich auch gerne wissen, bin schon die ganze Zeit am experimentieren, komm aber auf keinen Nenner....
an der Klemme hängts zwar nie, aber es schleift halt am (abgeklebten) Rahmen und an der Schelle...


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juni 2007)

bei mir ist es regelmäßig am schnellspanner hängen geblieben. wie an meinem rad oben zu sehen hab ichs mit kabelbinder fixiert. is halt net so schön und es schleift trotzdem sehr am rahmen. aber ich habs mittlerweile wirklich nur als "fahr"rad, für sonst nichts und da funktioniert es hervorragend. werd mir jetz nocht rennradlenkerband um die bremshebel legen. dass ich weiter innen noch eine "an"griff(s)position weiter innen habe


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Juni 2007)

jerome74 schrieb:


> @ Rocklandbiker
> 
> Mmmmh... nee, sorry!?
> An _den_ Felsen kann ich mich jetzt echt nicht erinnern.
> ...



Singletrail Abfahrt vom Rotenstein (Münchweiler) nach Hinterweidenthal (Zieglertal) und jetzt wird aber wieder diskutiert zb über die Zugverlegung blah blöah blah  )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Juni 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> naja was soll man groß diskutieren, die dinger sind zum unproblematischen fahren da, sonst nix, find ich



wie man/frau sieht gibt es immer welche die irgendwo ein Krümel in der Suppe finden.........boah is der gut......... und


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Juni 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja toll wäre es schon. aber ich finde, und ich glaube auch, dass dieses bike rel wenig potential bietet, sich auszutauschen. klar gibt es ein paar sachen, die gibts immer. aber die meisten die sich ein slayer zulegen, haben es um einfach zu fahren, ohne sich groß darüber gedanken zu machen. dafür ist das ganze rahmendesign zu problemlos.
> 
> das einzige was mich interessieren würde. wie macht ihr bei euch die zugfixierung beim sitzrohr? wenn ich sie normal lasse, hängen sie sich beim einfedern über der sattelklemme fest, ich hab jetzt überall panzertape zum schutz und dann nen kabelbinder, um die züge in zaum zu halten



Das Problem kenn ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertexrider (8. Juni 2007)

Ich bin am Überlegen, mir vllt. auch ein Slayer zuzulegen. Leider müsste ich dann mein vertex verscherbeln, in das ich dieses Jahr erst ne Marzocchi Marathon XC von 05 gebaut habe. Glaubt ihr, dass es sinnvoll ist die Gabel an den Slayer zu bauen, oder ist das doch etwas zu wenig FW? (eher 130-140?)


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Juni 2007)

ich finde man kann in das alte slayer ruhig auch gabeln mit 100mm einbaun, macht das ganze etwas agressiver. der fw hinten ist recht still, insofern denk ich passt das


----------



## vertexrider (9. Juni 2007)

nene, die hat 120 mm. Mich würde nur interressieren, ob die Gabel vielleicht nicht mit dem Slayer überfordert ist, und ob 130-140mm besser wären.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Juni 2007)

Der "old" Slayer ist für ne Federrate von 100-130mm ausgelegt. Je nach Geschmack kann die Federung mit all den bekannten Vor- Nachteilen verändert werden. Ich fahre Touren mit Vorliebe Singletrails und hab ne FOX 100mm Gabel. Ist ein Kompromis aus Downhill und Klettereigenschaften.................für mich OK


----------



## rur36 (9. Juni 2007)

falscher Thread ...


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

Also ich fahre da eine 140mm Gabel und das passt super. Abgesenkt auf 120mm geht es dann flott bergauf und die Absenkung auf 100mm ist nur gut für  das aller exremste.
Wie man standardmäßig unter 130mm fahren kann enzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft - das paßt mMn nicht zum Slayer.


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

Zu den Leitungen ums Sitzrohr herum kann ich nur soviel sagen,d ass es da sehr tricky ist. Am besten ihr macht mal Fotos, denn ich denke, dass die Länge der Leitungen bzw. deren Verlegung entscheident ist.


----------



## zwops (18. Juni 2007)

sorry, dass ich jetzt mal so mir nix dir nix vom thema abschweife...aber muss mal schnell eine frage an die hier ansässigen slayeristen und fat albert fahrer loswerden: ich fahre gerne dicke reifen - der hinterbau bietet ja auch ordentlich platz - aber beim maxxis advantage war letztens schluss. der passt in den hinterbau - aber auf´s kleine blatt geschaltet schleift der umwerfer am reifen durch die schrägstellung.
kommt das beim fat albert auch vor oder ist der genau so breit, dass er in den hinterbau passt und nicht den umwerfer berührt?


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juni 2007)

Das passt, siehe mein Slayer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2007)

@zwops:
Löse den Umwerfer mal und drehe ihn etwas.
Außerdem kannst du vielleicht den Endanschlag auf dem kleinsten Blatt etwas nachstellen.
Bei mir passt es.

Aber Achtung: Wenn der Reifen etwas eiert kommt er bei harter Fahrweise an die Schwinge und hobelt die ab!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juli 2007)

Leutz,
hab mir den Nobby in 2.4 aufs Slayer geknallt,
nun hab ich extrem wenig Platz zur Strebe zwischen
den Sitzstreben, vllt. so 2-3mm.
Was habt ihr da so für Erfahrungen sammeln können,
gibts da probleme, z.b. das durch dreck oder tannen-
zapfen das Hinterrad blockiert?

Danke schonmal und lasst den Thread nicht sterben...


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2007)

Also ein Tannenzapfen wird das Hinterrad mit Sicherheit nicht blockieren, aber schleifen kann es durchaus mal und das sollte kein Dauerzustand sein, denn das schadet dem Material.


----------



## Fledermausland (20. Juli 2007)

hi,
ist kein problem. hab auf meinem big bettys und das geht auch ganz gut. ab und zu quetscht sich ein stein zwischen reifen und sitzstrebe durch. aber blockieren tut da nix. 2.4 ist auf jeden fall supergeil aufm slayer!
schön das mal wieder was geschrieben wird in diesem thread!


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Juli 2007)

ich hab 2,1er hot s. und ich habe das gefühl das sind die perfekten reifen für was bike. 700g pro stück, guter grip und passen perfekt rein.


----------



## Ani (20. Juli 2007)

ich hab den michelin mountain xtrem 2,5 drin. passt eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings muss ich wenn ich das hinterrad aushängen will entweder luft rauslassen oder gewalt anwenden und ich kann den kettenstrebenschutz nur etwas weiter hinten an der kettenstrebe anbringen, da der schutz sonst an der breitesten stelle des reifens schleift. probleme das mal was hängen bleibt und dann am rahmen schleift hab ich hinten eigentlich nicht, wenn dann am rad vorn. ich fahr ne reba 115mm und der abstand zwischen reifen und gabel ist so klein, das sich da gern mal blätter drin verfangen und durchs fahren alleine auch nicht wieder rausgehen.
da es bei mir ja unbedingt rote reifen sein müssen ;-) hab ich auch mit den hot s probiert (dens ja auch in rot gibt), der mir der xtrem eigentlich zu schwer ist. als ich das ging auf der felge hatte sahs auch ganz gut aus, als ich dann aber das rad eingehängt habe, wirkte der reifen dann aber geradezu lächerlich schmal, ok, wohl auch weil ich es halt anders gewohnt war. der hot s ist sicher n guter reifen, aber er fällt schon recht schmal aus (wenn ich das zB mit dem 2.1er vergleiche den ein kollege drauf hat). 

@slayme, mit weniger als 130mm kann man ganz hervorragend fahren mit dem slayer, ist zumindest mein erfahrungswert 
mein rad baut vorn trotzdem recht hoch (ok, wohl auch wegen der drei spacer , ich hatte aber trotzdem mal überlegt ne pike einzubauen, was aber leider nicht ganz billig würde, da ich neben der pike ja auch noch n neues laufrad benötigen würde.
ein kollege meinte allerdings ich sollte mir das mit der pike eh noch mal überlegen, da das für meine xs rahmen nicht ideal sei, hat hier noch jemand n xs rahmen und was habt ihr da für gabeln verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2007)

Der HotS ist ein super Reifen, ich hatte den auch im Slayer (Siehe Galerie). Klar ist der etwas dünner als der XTrem, aber so schlimm sieht es nicht aus. Ist nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung...


----------



## SlayMe (20. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Einbauhöhe der Gabel ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich hatte bisher immer eine Z1 FR mit eta drin und war super zufrieden mit der Gabel. Dann habe ich das Rad auf leicht getrimmt und eine neue 32 Talas reingebaut. von der Gabelhöhe war ich zuerst entäuscht, da die Fox um einiges niedriger ist als die Marzocchi, aber da habe ich mich jetzt (fast) dran gewöhnt. Nur manchmal ziehe ich bei Bunny Hops immer noch das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug, da ich vom Bewegungsablauf noch die alte Bauhöhe gespeichert habe. Da muss ich mich echt konzentrieren, jetzt mehr den Körper nach hinten zu legen. Auch von der Sitzposition bevorzuge ich höher bauende Gabeln. Aber man gewöhnt sic an alles. Und dafür, dass ich mein Slayer auf leichtes All Mountain ausgelegt habe, passt so eine Gabel auch besser zum Gesamtkonzept. 
Übrigens auch wegen des anderen Federverhaltens.


----------



## zwops (23. Juli 2007)

Zum Thema Old Slayer und breite Reifen...ich bin auch ein absoluter Verfechter von breiten Reifen für´s Slayer. Bin aber gerade vom Alpencross zurück und muss im Nachhinein sagen, dass ich froh bin mir für die Tour nur einen Albert 2,25 aufgezogen zu haben. Bei breiten Reifen die in der Schwinge wenig Platz über lassen zerkratzt im Endeffekt jeder Stein das Material. Darf gar nicht daran denken wie der Hinterbau meines Radl´s mit noch breiteren Reifen ausgesehen hätte...
Hier zuhause werde ich allerdings wieder Nobby Nic 2,4 oder ähnlich Breites aufziehen. Wiesengedöns, Waldzeugs und Tannenzapfen schaden dem Rahmen nicht, aber in hochalpinen Schotter war ich glücklich über etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit. Also ich würd sagen: ans Slayer gehören dicke Reifen, aber man sollte auch ein wenig auf das zu erwartende Umfeld achten, um sein Schätzchen nicht unnnötig zu quälen..


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2007)

Naja, so breit ist der Nobby ja net, aber hoch wie Sau....


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Juli 2007)

gibts jetz scho "schöne" lösungen wie das mit der kabelführung hinten gelöst wurde?

jetzt wollte ich einen einfachen kabelbinder ums rohr legen und mit jeweils 2 kleinen kabelbindern die leitungen fixieren.

jetzt hat der große binder am sitzrohr gescheuert ohne ende, nun hab ich alles außenrum mit panzertape fixiert. aber das is ja auch alles käse und auch das panzertape löst sich irgendwann.

gibts was neues von der bastlerfront?


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2007)

Naja, ich für meinen Teil hab mich arangiert, es rubbelt halt am Rahmen, MX Folie druff und gut ist...


----------



## DaJerk (27. Juli 2007)

Ich habs getan! - Gestern hab ich mir einen 2005er Old Slayer 70 Rahmen bestellt (neu). Ich war schon immer neidisch auf die Jungs mit den RM-Teilen und nachdem ich den Oldslayer vs. Newslayer Kram hier im Forum "durchgearbeitet" hatte, und dauernd feuchte Finger beim ansehen der Pics bekam, war es klar, ein Slayer muss her.

Ich hoffe nur dass die Rahmengrösse (16,5) richtig gewählt ist. bei 178cm und 79,5cm Schritthöhe wäre 17,5 zoll optimal. Ich wollte ja was "zum wieselflink um die Ecken bratzen". Immerhin hab ich schon eine CC-Feile mit langem Oberrohr. Mit 63 mm Federweg vorn und kaum absenkbarer Sattelstütze werd ich bergab zum Schisser! 

Aber glaubt mir, nachdem ich die Bestellung klar gemacht hab, bin ich min. 10 Mal mit dem Zollstock um das tomac 98 von meiner Freundin rumgeschlichen und hab min. 50 x rumgerechnet ob das passt. Dabei war ich mir vorher eigentlich sicher: 1 Zoll kleiner, das passt schon.

Was sagen die Spezies?

Gruss...


----------



## Roitherkur (27. Juli 2007)

Hmm is schon recht klein. Ich bin 1.73 und bei mir wäre ein 17,5" optimal.


----------



## DaJerk (27. Juli 2007)

Jepp, meine Freundin witzelt auch schon: Blau ist ja auch eher eine Mädchenfarbe  

Andererseits war ich gerade nochmal mit dem Zollstock in der Garage von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Sattelstrebe (also Rahmenhöhe + Sattelstütze) habe ich beim jetzigen Rad 69cm. 69cm-41,92cm (Rahmenhöhe) = 27,09cm Sattelstütze (Sitzwinkel etc. nicht berücksichtigt). Klingt für mich noch völlig normal. Da sollte evtl. eine 35cm Sattelstütze gerade noch reichen. 

Ok, das Steuerrohr ist nur 10cm (beim nächstgrösseren Rahmen 11,5cm). Aber in der Länge etc. tut sich das Ganze nicht viel zumal der Sitzwinkel gleich (73 Grad zu 72,5Grad) ist und damit die Sitzposition zum Tretlager gleich beleibt. Einzig das Oberrohr ist horiz. gemessen 55,5 cm zu 59 cm. Das wollte ich mit dem Vorbau regeln.

Soviel zur Theorie. Ich hoffe ich lieg da richtig 

Gruss...


----------



## SlayMe (27. Juli 2007)

Mach Dir da keine Sorgen. Deine Entscheidung war goldrichtig. Ich fahr auch ein 16,5" und das ist nicht zu klein. Wichtig ist mir allerdings eine Sattlestütze mit setback. Ob Race Face oder Thomson is da egal, die sind gleichviel versetzt. Und mit dem Vorbau musst Du halt schaun. Ich schätze ein 90mm wär für Dich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (27. Juli 2007)

@SlayMe

Ich hab mir gerade mal Deine Fotos angesehen, edles Teil, wenn das ein 16,5er ist, dann könnte mein doch noch Plan aufgehen. Hast Du evtl noch mal ein Bild von der Seite? Wie Gross bist Du, bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Sorry wenn ich vielleicht etwas nerve, aber die Geschichte beschäftigt mich schon etwas. Ausserdem werde ich das Slayer selbst aufbauen, dadurch dauert es etwas bis zur ersten Sitzprobe.

Gruss...


----------



## SlayMe (27. Juli 2007)

Ich bin 2 cm kleiner als Du und meine Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht. Da verstehe ich immer nicht wie das zu messen ist. Also wie weit man da seine besten Teile hochschieben soll, wenn überhaupt.
Die Bilder sind alle schon ziemlich alt. Ich habe da jetzt einiges umgebaut. Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, stelle ich ein paar neue Fotots rein. Hier ist mal ein altes von der Seite. 




Ob das schon der neue Vorbau ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen mit 75mm, vorher hatte ich einen mit 50mm Länge.
Was ich auch wichtig finde, ist eine Gabel mit relativ großer Einbauhöhe. Das kommt meinem Fahrstil sehr entgegen. Die alte Bomber auf dem Bild ist ziemlich geil. Jetzt habe ich eine 07er Talas drin und die baut leider etwas niedriger, obwohl sie 10mm mehr Federweg hat.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Juli 2007)

schönes slayer


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Juli 2007)

mein schatz nun neu mit titan feder


----------



## DaJerk (27. Juli 2007)

@SlayMe

Eine echte Schönheit! Die Farbe gefällt mir wirklich gut. Jedenfalls vielen Dank, ich glaube jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen und mich auf mein Slayer freuen. Bisher habe ich also den Rahmen (bzw der ist unterwegs zu mir), Mavic Crossmaxx SL Disk (nicht schimpfen, ich fahr die V-Brakeversion seit einigen Jahren, ausser dass das Ceramiczeugs runter ist, hatte ich keine Probleme). Und 06er XT-Kurbeln (XTR ist mir bei Verschleiss zu teuer). Jetzt suche ich eine passende einigermassen leichte Gabel die auch noch bezahlbar sein soll. Dazu muss ich hier im Forum noch etwas lesen und mal schauen was im I-Net so angeboten wird. Ebenso bin ich mir bei der Bremse nicht so ganz klar was ich will bzw. bezahlen kann.

Gruss...


----------



## Ani (27. Juli 2007)

blau ist ne mädchenfarbe? also ich bin n mädel und hab das cult (also in schwarz) und nicht in blau ;-)
ich bin übrigens 168, 75 schritthöhe, damit hätt ich sicher auch n 16,5 zoll nehmen können, hab mich aber für eine nummer kleiner entschieden, schön xs und finds echt gut, ist schön wendig und klein. wenn du dir wegen (vorbau)länge nicht so sicher bist, nehm doch einfach n vro-vorbau, passt immer.


----------



## DaJerk (28. Juli 2007)

@Ani

Danke für Deine Anteilnahme  . So ein freundliches schwarz hätte mir natürlich auch gefallen. Das mit der Mädchenfarbe ist auch eigentlich eher ein Runnig Gag zwischen mir und meiner Freundin: sie neigt dazu ihre Klamotten in blau (hellblau) zu kaufen. Dabei finde ich dass es ihr nicht so besonders steht.

Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass ich mich anscheinend doch nicht mit der Rahmenhöhe verhauen habe und freue mich auf das Teil. Und mit "meinem" blau kann ich auch leben: "so what, it`s a Rocky!"

Gruss...


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2007)

Danke DaJerk,
und da nun schon zwei Leute mein Rad ganz nett finden, habe ich mal eben schnell zwei Bilder gemacht.









Die Gabel passt super zum Rad, wie ich es jetzt habe (meine Version von Leichtbau). Sie ist zwar nicht so sensibel wie die Z1, aber dafür harmoniert sie besser mit dem Hinterbau.

Und Crossmax SL im Slayer würde ich nicht machen. Der weiche LRS limiertiert das Rad dann deutlich.


----------



## DaJerk (28. Juli 2007)

Yepp, nice one! Ich mag diese schlichte Eleganz ohne Bling-Bling! Das mit den Crossmaxxen werd ich einfach mal testen. So ein LRS ist ja schnell umgebaut. Wie gross sollte eigentlich die Einbaulänge der Gabel sein. Ich finde hier im Forum immer nur Empfehlungen zum Federweg. Das muss Imho ja nicht immer was mit der Einbaulänge zu tun haben. Du schreibst ja selbst dass Deine Bomber länger war.

Gruss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2007)

Die Einbaulängen weiß ich nicht, da müsstest Du mal googlen. Was natürlich immer gut ist, ist erst mal ein paar Spacer zu viel dranlassen. Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache, ich mag halt eine eher hohe Front. Da ich ja nun ein schwereres Rad mit mehr Federweg aufbaue, habe ich mein Slayer so leicht gemacht, wie es noch sinnvoll ist. Und weil das Slayer jetzt für die härteren Sachen nicht mehr herhalten muss, ist es auch okay, dass die jetztige Sitzposition nicht mehr ganz so aufrecht ist wie vorher.


----------



## DaJerk (28. Juli 2007)

Ich meinte nicht die Schaftlänge, sondern die Einbaulänge (glaube das heisst so, gemessen zw. Radachse und Unterkante Steuersatz). Bei 130mm Gabeln habe ich bisher längen zw. 500 und 550m ergoogled. Welche Länge passt am besten zum Slayer?

Gruss...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2007)

@ slayme

die Aufkleber der Gabel verteilt als Scheuerschutz auf dem Rahmen sieht soooo daneben aus. Sorry richtig sch......RK


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2007)

@DaJerk
das war mir schon klar. Nur hab ich die Z1 schon verkauft und die Einbauhöhe der Talas findet sich bestimmt leicht im Netz und ist dann viel genauer, als wenn ich jetzt mit nem Maßband messe. 

@Rocklandbiker
ich finds witzig. Auf der Gabel sahen die auf jeden Fall noch blöder aus.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Juli 2007)

ja, die Zugverlegung mit der Zocchi ist echt Mist


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> @Rocklandbiker
> ich finds witzig. Auf der Gabel sahen die auf jeden Fall noch blöder aus.



nein mach se ab, bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jerome74 (28. Juli 2007)

@ DaJerk

Hi!
Hab grad den Thread durchstöbert und muss jetzt auch mal was loswerden.
Also... das blaue Slayer 70 von 2005 ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste
old Slayer überhaupt, Glückwunsch erstmal dazu.
Bei den Crossmax musst du auch das von Mavic angegebene Höchstmaß
der Reifen beachten. Die SL sollen mit höchstens 2,10 gefahren werden,
für das Slayer bisschen wenig.
Der ST (2,30) oder SX (2,50) LRS wäre da schon eher was. 
Diese sind etwas schwerer aber auch robuster und für den 
Einsatzbereich des Slayer optimal. Ob man über die Größenempfehlung
von Mavic hinaus Reifen montieren kann hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Ich selbst fahre den Crosstrail mit 2,25er Albert, ist nicht grad die 
Preisklasse der Crossmax, bin aber sehr zufrieden.
Hier mal mein Slayer, habs zwar schon mal hier gezeigt, macht aber nix...
Gruß


----------



## DaJerk (28. Juli 2007)

@jerome74 

Ich hatte das mit den Crossmaxxen schon befürchtet. Aber wenn ich erzähle wie ich zu Slayer gekommen bin dann halten mich alle für bescheuert.  Also, long story short: ich hab bei einigen Schlammschlachten die Keramikschicht von meinen V-Brake Crossmaxxen zerschmirgelt. Sand ist wohl doch härter als Keramik. Also kam der Entschluss endlich mal auf Disk umzusteigen. Kurzerhand bei *bay neue Crossmaxx SL Disk gekauft. Tja, dann hab ich angefangen zu überlegen (nicht lachen!). Die SID und Scheibe geht nicht, Also neue Gabel, neue Bremse (und damit auch Schalthebel) plus die üblichen Verschleissteile. Der Sattel mochte den Dreck auch nicht. Also, gleich ein neues Rad, Hardtail wäre gut, am liebsten RM.

Irgendwie hat mich die Forumsuche in den Old Slayer Fred verschlagen und ich hab mir den von Anfang bis Ende reingezogen, alle Bilder in Gross angesehen, das hat mich irgendwie angefixt. Dann hab ich Abends wieder bei *bay gesurft und bei "Rahmen Slayer70 2005 16,5" mit Dämpfer neu mit Händlerrechnung und Garantie" ein Gebot abgegeben. - Frei nach dem Motto "dafür krieg ichs sowieso nicht". Ist ein seriöser Händler bei dem ich schon vorher einiges gekauft hatte. - Naja, und dann kam 5 Minuten später die Email "herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb....". Sogar noch nen Fuffie unter meinem Höchstgebot. Uff! - Was hab ich getan??? Ein Rocky gekauft?!? Öhhh, Zollstock her, Rechner her, hast du dich auch nicht bei der Grösse verhauen???

Im Grunde isses egal, ich wachse sowieso nicht mehr, das OldSlayer ist ein Klassiker, damit würde ich mich auch noch in 10 Jahren in den Wald trauen. Verkaufen werd ichs nicht wieder, der Trend geht anscheinend sowieso zum Drittbike 

Gruss...


----------



## Schwarzwald (29. Juli 2007)

DaJerk schrieb:


> @SlayMe
> 
> ... Jetzt suche ich eine passende einigermassen leichte Gabel die auch noch bezahlbar sein soll ...
> 
> Gruss...



Stand vor ein paar Monaten vor der gleichen Frage - die FOX kamen mir vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis irgendwie nicht so toll vor - wenn es auch bestimmt super Gabeln sind. Bin jetzt mit der RS Revelation U-Turn unterwegs. Da ich nicht der Leichteste bin und die Stahlfedergabel nicht mal 50 gr. schwerer als die Luftversion war habe ich die genommen. Fahre meist mit 130 mm, kann auf 85 runter - brauch das aber eher nicht so oft. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden Ansprechverhalten usw. alles top 
Bezahlt habe ich 379,-


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juli 2007)




----------



## DaJerk (31. Juli 2007)

@decolocsta

So langsam fang ich an das Blau zu mögen.  - Aber mal was anderes in Deinem Fotoalbum sind Slayer und Switch "Nase an Nase" zu sehen. Das Slayer müsste eine Fox Vanilla drinhaben und das am Switch könnte eine MZ AM 1 sein. Beides Gabeln die schon irgendwer mal ans OldSlayer gebaut hat. Was mich nur wundert ist der Unterschied in der Bauhöhe. Das sind fast 4 cm. Bisher konnte mir aber keiner beantworten, welche Höhe für das OldSlayer optimal ist. Mein 16,5 Rahmen ist schon recht kurz, da werden sich Höhenunterschiede dutlicher auswirken als bei grossen Rahmen (meine Theorie). Ich suche was robustes für 80-90kg. Vom Gefühl würde ich sagen ne Vanilla oder ne MZ AM (wenn die nicht so lang wäre) oder ne Pike oder ne Revalation. Notfalls ginge wohl auch ne Recon. Die Talas wäre mir wohl zu teuer. TPC mag ich nicht und ein echtes Lock-Out wäre mir wichtig. Absenkbarkeit wäre ein "nice to have". Schrauben will ich selbst, daher wäre die Wartbarkeit in Eigenregie ein wichtiges Argument.

Wie gesagt, mit dem was ich so an Tests oder Erfahrungsberichten gelesen habe, bin ich noch nicht so weit "die isses" sagen zu können. So richtige Fehlgriffe scheint es in der Klasse nicht zu geben wenn man die Preisunterschiede berücksichtigt.

Gruss...


----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2007)

*räusper*

das ist eine 66 SL mit 170mm FW, dh. der Unterschied....


----------



## DaJerk (31. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> das ist eine 66 SL mit 170mm FW, dh. der Unterschied....



Naja gut, bin halt von der Starrachse und dem was ich an Bauhöhe gelesen hab  ausgegangen. Daher hatte ich auf die AM 1 SL getippt. Aber die 66 SL macht in dem Bike wohl auch mehr Sinn.

Trotzdem, nach den Bildern von Deiner Werkstatt und den ganzen Bikebildern müsstest Du mir doch den einen oder anderen Tip geben können (*schleim*).

Gruss...


----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2007)

Mach dir ne Pike rein, für ne Vanilla könntest du evtl. zu schwer sein, ist nicht die steifste Gabel, Pike wäre mit das Optimum, je nach Einsatzgebiet...ansonste wäre ne AM auch ne feine Sache....


----------



## SlayMe (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo DaJerk, 
wenn Du, so wie ich, eine höhere Front magst, dann nimm eine ältere Z1. So Baujahr ab 2003 inkl. Am besten mit Stahlfedern, da die luftgedämpften nicht so gut ansprechen sollen (Hörensagen, bin ich nie selbst gefahren). 
Also such doch mal die Einbauhöhe von einer Marzocchi Z1 FR aus 2003. Das wär mein persönlicher Favorit und die Einbauhöhe ist super.
Allerdings passt meiner Meinung nach eine gute Luftfedergabel besser zum Charakter des Hinterbaus. Wobei ich auch finde, dass das Old Slayer mit ein, zwei Zentimeter mehr Federweg und etwas sensiblerem Ansprechen am Hinterbau das perfekte Rad wäre.
Gabeln unter 130mm würde ich nicht nehmen und Gabeln über 130mm sind soweit ich weiß nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt.


----------



## DaJerk (31. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mach dir ne Pike rein, für ne Vanilla könntest du evtl. zu schwer sein, ist nicht die steifste Gabel, Pike wäre mit das Optimum, je nach Einsatzgebiet...ansonste wäre ne AM auch ne feine Sache....




Na also, geht doch.    Das mit der Vanilla ist doch mal ne klare Ansage (Absage). Wieder eine aus der Liste raus, obwohl es schade ist, klang alles sehr gut was ich über die Vanilla gelesen hatte.

Bei der AM 1 SL hätte ich bedenken mit der Höhe: laut MZ baut die 2007er AM1 SL 551 mm hoch (im Vergleich die 2007er 66 SL 1 ATA 565 mm). Das kommt mir arg hoch vor. Da bringt 40 mm absenken bei bergauf auch nicht so richtig viel. Die Pike soll 517 mm haben und lässt sich noch weiter absenken (im Vergleich Vanilla 511 mm). Dabei gleich die Frage Luft oder Coil. Schwarzwald hat seine Revelation in Coil genommen. Hat wohl beides vor und Nachteile.

Gruss...

P.S.: so richtig viel weiter bin ich aber noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (31. Juli 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Also such doch mal die Einbauhöhe von einer Marzocchi Z1 FR aus 2003. Das wär mein persönlicher Favorit und die Einbauhöhe ist super.



Leider geht das mit den Gabellängen auf der MZ-Page nur bis 2004 zurück. Da hat die Z1 FR 518,5 mm. Das ist nicht besonders hoch (im Vergleich Talas RLC 2006 503 mm, Talas RL 2004 490 mm, 2006 Talas 36 535 mm). Irgendwie würfeln die Hersteller wohl jedes Jahr die Gabellängen neu aus.  


Ihr seht also wo mein Problem liegt.

Gruss...


----------



## SlayMe (31. Juli 2007)

Also von der Performance ist die PIKE mit Stahlfeder sicherlich passend, vor allem da sie durch U-Turn gut auf eigene Vorlieben anpassbar ist. Nachteil ist da allerdings das langsame runtertravelln und der garantielöschende Federweg.


----------



## DaJerk (31. Juli 2007)

@SlayMe

Also zum Federweg würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Das mit der Garantie ist sicher nur im Zusammenhang mit der Gabellänge gemeint: lange Gabel=flacherer Lenkwinkel=höhere Hebelkräfte beim Drop.

Beim traveln mit Coil hab ich allerdings auch gelesen dass man beim hochtraveln die Gabel entlasten muss (anhalten). Da muss ich noch mal drüber nachdenken ob das für mich ein Nachteil wäre.

Gruss...

P.S.: Hach ist das alles aufregend....! (H.P. Kerkeling)


----------



## SlayMe (31. Juli 2007)

Doch, das war ja das Komische. Die Begrenzung war als Federweg angegeben. Vielleicht erinnere ich mich ja auch falsch. Aber was solls, ich fahre ja auch mehr.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2007)

Das mit dem entlasten beim Traveln stimmt, aber nicht so wild...

und die Geschichte mit der Garantie....hm, erstmal soll mir jemand beweißen welche Gabel ich fahr, zweitens ist der Federweg nicht entscheident sondern die Einbauhöhe und drittens wird kein Slayer am Steuerrohr brechen wenn man eine etwas längere Gabel reinmacht, schaut mal in die Rocky Kataloge der letzten Jahre, da sind in den Slayern auch nicht gerade tiefe und kleine Gabeln drin...


----------



## SlayMe (31. Juli 2007)

Ich wollts doch nur gesagt haben. Und ich fahre doch selber auch ne 140mm Gabel.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2007)

wollte dich net anfahrn...falls es so angekommen ist....war allgemein bezogen...


----------



## SlayMe (31. Juli 2007)

haste nich, alles roger


----------



## DaJerk (2. August 2007)

Es ist da! Es ist Da! Habe gerade mit zittrigen Händen den (Original-) Karton mit meinem Slayer geöffnet. Damn, she`s a beauty! Coooles blau! Und Schweissnähte, ein Traum. Ich glaub ich bin verliebt (*schwärm*).

Und mit der Rahmengrösse passt das auch: der Rahmen ist zwar von der Höhe (Sitzrohr) her genausogross wie das tomac 98 von meiner Freundin, aber wenn ich die Sitzrohre parallel halte, kommt das Rocky vorn ein ganzes Ende höher (soll ja auch ne längere Gabel rein) und auch das Tretlager liegt höher.

Gruss...

P.S.: Ach ja, Gabelmässig ist im Augenblick eine Pike der Favorit (thanks an decolocsta)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. August 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mach dir ne Pike rein, für ne Vanilla könntest du evtl. zu schwer sein, ist nicht die steifste Gabel, Pike wäre mit das Optimum, je nach Einsatzgebiet...ansonste wäre ne AM auch ne feine Sache....





DaJerk schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch.    Das mit der Vanilla ist doch mal ne klare Ansage (Absage). Wieder eine aus der Liste raus, obwohl es schade ist, klang alles sehr gut was ich über die Vanilla gelesen hatte.



Also diese Aussage trifft nur auf die alten Vanillas zu! Die neuen sind wesentlich steifer! Die haben ja jetzt auch 140mm Federweg und sind für 200mm Scheiben zugelassen, was früher nicht war Die neuen erkennt man am Casting, das sieht jetzt dem von der 36 bzw. dem der 40 sehr ähnlich...




SlayMe schrieb:


> Hallo DaJerk,
> wenn Du, so wie ich, eine höhere Front magst, dann nimm eine ältere Z1. So Baujahr ab 2003 inkl. Am besten mit Stahlfedern, da die luftgedämpften nicht so gut ansprechen sollen (Hörensagen, bin ich nie selbst gefahren)...



Ich habe gehört, dass die Schwester deines Vaters einen Hund hat, der wiederum hat mal jemanden in die Wade gebissen, der gehört hat, dass der Bruder vom Schorsch sein Schwager... 

Verunsicher bitte die Leute nicht so sehr mit Halbwahrheiten, die Du nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast!

Luftgedämpft gibts nämlich garnicht! Gibt nur Luftgefedert! Meine Fox TALAS spricht absolut sahnig an, die VAN nen Tick besser, also sahniger, jedoch ist der Unterschied hinter dem Komma zu finden! Genauso habe ich eine MZ AllMountain SL im Liteville gehabt, die auch nur Luft als Federmedium hatte und auch die hat absolut sahnig angesprochen!

Man merkt schon einen gewissen Unterschied zwischen Luft- und Stahlfedergabeln, aber dieser ist wirklich nur sehr gering. So gering, dass man nicht jetzt unbedingt jemandem von einer Luftgabel abraten sollte!!!
Ältere Manitous mit SPV + Stahlfeder sprechen wesentlich schlechter an, als Luftgabeln ohne SPV, nur mal so als Denkansatz

Das Gewicht bei gleicher Stabilität spielt ja auch eine Rolle, zumindest sollte dies nicht unbeachtet bleiben!


----------



## Schwarzwald (2. August 2007)

M. E. hat eine Stahlfeder den wesentlichen Vorteil, dass weniger pannenanfällig ist als Luft - dafür (normalerweise) schwerer. 
Außerdem gibt es in dem Liteville Thread Diskussionen über ein relativ starkes Eintauchen bei Luftgabel und sehr steilen Rampen. Verschenkt ordentlich Federweg dieser Effekt.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. August 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> M. E. hat eine Stahlfeder den wesentlichen Vorteil, dass weniger pannenanfällig ist als Luft - dafür (normalerweise) schwerer.
> Außerdem gibt es in dem Liteville Thread Diskussionen über ein relativ starkes Eintauchen bei Luftgabel und sehr steilen Rampen. Verschenkt ordentlich Federweg dieser Effekt.
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwald



Vielleicht sollte man auch Reifen aus Vollgummimaterial herstellen, da Luftreifen häufiger Pannen erliegen 

Luftgabeln, die ich bisher gefahren bin, sind keinen Pannen erlegen, auch sind defekte von Luftgabeln bisher nur vereinzelt aufgetreten (wie auch bei Stahlfedergabeln), und das war nicht die Regel, dass eine Baureihe komplett versagte, und wenn, dann hat das aber wohl eher was mit RockShox und 2Step zu tun 

Das mit dem Abtauchen stimmt in der Regel schon, da bin ich auch eher ein Fan von Stahlfedern. Aber es trifft auch nicht auf alle Luftgabeln zu: Die SL Modelle von Marzocchi haben 4! Luftkammern, mit denen es möglich ist auch eine Progressive Gabel zu erhalten, die bei Steilstufen nicht absackt und ähnlich "progressiv" arbeitet wie eine Stahlfeder!

Die Pike z.B. ist dermaßen progressiv, dass man bei richtiger Federhärte (sieht man am Sag, ob sie zu hart oder zu weich ist) unmöglich den kompletten Federweg ausnützen kann! Der Decolocsta hat dazu evtl. eine kleine Anekdote! 
Somit ist die Pike eine Gabel mit einer hohen Einbauhöhe (weil 140mm FW) aber effektiv sind wohl nur 125mm nutzbar... die restlichen 15mm kann man der Gabel durch Bender Drops entlocken, wofür die Gabel aber nicht freigegeben ist!


----------



## SlayMe (3. August 2007)

Hallo Phone,
ich denke nicht, dass ich irgendwen verunsichere, wenn ich eine 4 Jahre alte Marzocchi Stahl gegen ein Schwestermodell Luft gegeneinander abwäge. Wobei ich eine jahrelang selbst gefahren bin und die andere ein Kumpel von mir (das ist schon sehr konkretes Hörensagen, oder?). Und wenn Du jetzt erzählst, dass Deien NEUE Luftgabel doch so toll anspricht, dann würde ich das sicherlich nicht auf vier jahre alte Luftgabeln übertragen. Und nur zur Info: meine 2003er Stahl Z1 hat besser angesprochen als meine 2007er Luft Talas.


----------



## Schwarzwald (3. August 2007)

Jetzt müssen wir aber aufpassen, dass der schöne "Old Slayer Thread" nicht zum "Luft versus Stahlfeder Gabel Threat" verkommt 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die heutigen Luftgabeln pannenanfällig sind, aber ich kann mir halt eher eine defekte Dichtung als ein gebrochene Feder vorstellen - habe beides aber noch nie gehabt. Da ich oft Mehrtagestouren fahre, achte ich halt besonders auf solche Dinge. Wenn's Vollgummi gäbe würde ich es glatt mal testen 
Das mit der Progression bei der Pike ist interessant - ist nämlich bei meiner Revelation ähnlich - habe die schwarze Feder (ab 80 kg) und bringe mit vollem Gepäck fast 100kg und habe trotzdem die letzten 4 cm noch nie genutzt - sieht man ja schön am Staubabdruck auf dem Tauchrohr. Der Sag ist aber o.k.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## BommelMaster (14. August 2007)

hab mir heute mal meinen hinterbau meines Ur-old-slayer  angeschaut, weil der so schwer gegangen ist und geknackst hat. kein wunder nach gebrauchtkauf und knapp 1500 km und keinerlei pflege.

habs komplett zerlegt neu gefettet. will ich grad die achsen aus den hinteren lagern bei der HR-achse rausnehmen, drehe also die M5 senkkopfschraube raus und bin verwundert wo diese kleine hülse ist. nachdem ich mir sicher war dass ich sie nicht grad wohingelegt hatte bin ich mir sicher dass die da nie drinwaren. ich bin also jetzt seit 1500 km ohne buchsen in den hinteren lagern unterwegs. nur die kunststoffteile von den gleitlagern und die schrauben die das ganze irgendwie festgehalten haben. 

1. überlegung - ich schraubs wieder zusammen und weiß von nichts

2. überlegung - das ist keine lösung

3. überlegung - neues achsenset für 70 euro ist mir zu teuer

4. überlegung - WIE zum teufel könnte ich mir sowas selber bauen, habe keine drehmaschine, nur nen dremel.

5. überlegung - was KÖNNTE passen - Dämpferbuchsen abschneiden -nein. sämtliche aluhülsen die ich daheim hatte - passte alles nicht. 

Bis ich auf kettenblattschrauben gekommen bin. die "muttern" dieser schrauben passen vom außendurchmesser fast perfekt in die plastikteilchen rein. also ganz lange "muttern" genommen, abgeschnitten auf 10mm, und passt perfekt, alles gefettet zusammengeschraubt - funzt wie neu.

also wenn euch sowas mal kaputt wird, jetzt wisst ihr wie günstiger ersatz aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2007)

schau mal bei www.igus.de nach.
ist eine deutsche firma die Kunststoffhülsen vertreibt.
kannst online einzeln bestellen.

vielleicht ist da was dabei.

andreas


----------



## decolocsta (15. August 2007)

oder hier:

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/radsport-kimmerle-web-shop.html


----------



## decolocsta (15. August 2007)

Ist das bei euch auch so das der Nobby Nic in 2.4 beim kompletten einfedern mit dem Sattelrohr kollidiert...?


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (26. August 2007)

Guten Abend, immer wieder schön hier und sehr kompetent..

Der Mond..


----------



## MWU406 (4. September 2007)

mal wieder zwei alte Gebbl, äh Old Slayer


----------



## dirtpaw (5. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mich von meinem 2001 Slayer Flames SE (bibts nur 15 Stück weltweit) zu trennen. Nagelneu (NOS); RH19, die allererste Generation sprich: handmade Canada, Easton RAD DH Rohrsatz (nix SL); 165mm Dämpfer 130mm Federweg, komplett Gleitlager. Ist ein deutscher Rahmen. Habe mir 800 Euro ohne Dämpfer vorgestellt (keine VB), nen neuen passenden Vanilla RC könntet Ihr für 100 Euro Aufpreis bekommen. Der Rahmen hatte ja einen Rückruf für die Kettenstreben, dieser hat die entsprechende Austauschstreben.
Ernsthafte Interessenten bitte PM an mich!

happy trails


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (20. September 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Schatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde töten für diesen Rahmen...  

Aber versuchen wir es erst einmal ohne Gewalt...suche Ur- oder Old Slayer Rahmen in 18" oder 19" Zoll, evtl. auch Komplettbike. Mit getauschter Schwinge, falls es eines aus den kritischen Jahren ist.

Kann nicht angehen, dass meine Frau eins hat und ich nicht  

Biete Geld, bei bestimmten Lackierungen auch meine Seele...

Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Italien
Andreas


----------



## SlayMe (20. September 2007)

Mann, so ne zweite Seele, quasi als Ersatz, wäre auch nicht schlecht. Leider ist mein Old Slayer ein 16,5". Aber ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und pass auf, dass Dein Tauschpartner nicht der Teufel ist.


----------



## Schwarzwald (20. September 2007)

S-tec hat noch neue als Auslaufrahmen 2005 - da habe ich meinen auch bezogen. Kostenpunkt 1299,-

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (27. September 2007)

Danke erstmal für die -wenigen- Angebote...leider weiss keiner, ob er sich auch wirklich davon trennen möchte...  Ist Nachvollziehbar!

Mir wurde ein wenig gefahrenes Slayer 70 2005 in kompletter Originalausstattung angeboten..siehe Bild. Allerdings für 1.600 Flocken...mir persönlich kommt das ein bisschen teuer vor oder liege ich da komplett falsch?

Freue mich über Hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (27. September 2007)

@Fitzcarraldo

Zum Preis will ich nix sagen, sowas regelt sich halt nach Zustand, Angebot und Nachfrage.

Aber: ist das auf dem Bild nicht ein 16,5er Rahmen? Ich sehe da keine Flaschenhalterung am Sitzrohr. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die von Dir gesuchte Rahmengrösse die Befestigungsmöglichkeit für den Halter haben.

Just my 2Cent...

BTW, für Mein Slayer habe ich mittlerweile: Rahmen, Gabel (409er Pike silber), Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Sattel.

Suche leichten LRS mit 20mm Steckachse. Und einen Tip für den Steuersatz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2007)

Steursatz?
Chris King, keine Diskusion!

Andreas


----------



## juergets (27. September 2007)

@rockyrider
 seh ich auch so!
Jürg


----------



## DaJerk (27. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Steursatz?
> Chris King, keine Diskusion!




Hm, bisher hab ich Steuersätze als Verschleissteile angesehen, habt Ihr evtl. noch eine günstigere Alternative?

Gruss...


----------



## juergets (28. September 2007)

Der Chris King ist eben kein Verschleissteil, der hält und hält und .....


----------



## DaJerk (28. September 2007)

juergets schrieb:


> Der Chris King ist eben kein Verschleissteil, der hält und hält und .....





Na gut, ich werd noch mal meine Kohle zählen und mal googlen wo es den am günstigsten gibt. - Wenn ich mir die Pike so betrachte, muss der Steuersatz echt ne Menge aushalten.  

Danke für eure Tips.

Gruss...


----------



## kreisel (29. September 2007)

Mahlzeit,

falls es jemanden interessiert: 
Habe die Tage beim "Bike Corner" in Siegen (Koblenzer Str. 61, 57072 Siegen, Tel. 0271/334824) ein neues Old SLayer 30 hängen sehen. Die Größe und den Preis weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## zwops (29. September 2007)

DaJerk schrieb:


> Na gut, ich werd noch mal meine Kohle zählen und mal googlen wo es den am günstigsten gibt. - Wenn ich mir die Pike so betrachte, muss der Steuersatz echt ne Menge aushalten.
> 
> Danke für eure Tips.
> 
> Gruss...



Moin!
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich noch einen gebrauchten schwarzen chris king steuersatz in meinem ersatzteillager. könnte mal am wochenende stöbern...


----------



## DaJerk (29. September 2007)

zwops schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich noch einen gebrauchten schwarzen chris king steuersatz in meinem ersatzteillager. könnte mal am wochenende stöbern...



Das klingt doch gut! Dann kannst Du mir gleich Deine Laufräder mitverkaufen: FR 440 mit DT 5.1 sind genau das was ich suche  

Gruss...


Edit: hab gerade noch mal Deine Fotos angesehen, einfach nur geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (29. September 2007)

DaJerk schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut! Dann kannst Du mir gleich Deine Laufräder mitverkaufen: FR 440 mit DT 5.1 sind genau das was ich suche
> 
> Gruss...
> 
> ...



 ....das hättest du wohl gern...  nix, die bleiben  leisten einen super dienst.
den steuersatz habe ich auch nur schweren herzens ausgebaut weil er sich nicht mit der fox gabel verträgt (macht rillen in den schaft) ist aber nur bei fox ein problem - hab einen weiteren geilen king mit einer rock shox reba gefahren - da war´s kein problem. also beste wahl in verbindung mit deiner pike. ich werd mal schauen ob ich ein paar verünftige fotos hinbekomme


----------



## Schwarzwald (30. September 2007)

DaJerk schrieb:


> Hm, bisher hab ich Steuersätze als Verschleissteile angesehen, habt Ihr evtl. noch eine günstigere Alternative?
> 
> Gruss...



Habe seit diesem Jahr den FSA Orbit Xtreme  (55) macht einen wertigen stabilen Eindruck. Optik ist m.E. auch i.O. Kannst ihn mal bei 
http://www.bike-box.de./ anschauen. Den Xtrem *Pro* gibt es gerade im Angebot!

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## SlayMe (3. Oktober 2007)

Haut mich nicht, aber ich denke darüber nach eventuell mein geliebtes Slayer zu verkaufen.
Ob als Rahmen oder komplett, so wie auf dem Bild oder anders aufgebaut... wer weiß? Kommt auf meinen neuen Rahmen drauf an.
Die Kettenstrebe ist übrigens getauscht (falls sich der ein oder andere an die Rückrufaktion erinnert). Hier mal zwei Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau:







Das Rad ist natürlich top gepflegt und sieht aus wie frisch gekauft. Baujahr 2003, Größe 16,5". Gabel ist ne 32 Talas RLC 2007.
Falls also wer Interesse hat, schreib mir einfach.


----------



## wilson (15. Oktober 2007)

Da ich das VRO System nicht wirklich zum Verstellen der Lenkerposition benötige sondern die einmal gefundene Idealposition beibehalte, erwäge ich, den Umstieg auf einen konventionellen Vorbau an meinem Slayer.

Ich fahre das ganze mit dem Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Lowriser in 650mm Breite. Welchen Vorbau sollte ich nun nehmen?

F99: CC und nur für Lenker mit 610. Zu schwach und zu wenig steif für mein Einsatzzweck(?). Fällt also schon mal weg, oder?

F139: Laut Syntace für Lenker bis 660mm. Ist billiger und schwerer als der F99. Ist er auch stabiler und steifer oder ist er einfach nur die Low-Budget Version des F99? Da er für breitere Lenker zugelassen ist, folgere ich auch eine höhere Stabilität. Ist er aber stabil und steif genug fürs Slayer?

Superforce: für Downhill(?)

Also den F139, oder den Superforce?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2007)

Vorbau: Superforce 75mm, 6 Grad
Lenker: Vector Downhill 710mm breit und 12 Grad Kröpfung.

Andreas


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (31. Oktober 2007)

Nach den ganzen schlanken Schönheiten aus der haute volée hier mal mein Pummelchen vom Land  

Mein aus vorhandenen und gebraucht gekauften sowie ein paar neuen Parts zusammengeschustertes do-it-all Radl bei der heutigen Mittagspausen-Tour, schwer aber funktionell:







Parts:
Rahmen: Edge 2002 18"
Dämpfer: Fox Float RL
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 FR 2004 (vom Vorbesitzer umlackiert, passt scho')
Kurbel: Shimano Hone '07
Pedale: Shimano 520
Schaltwerk: XT '08 shadow
Shifter: XT '08
Umwerfer: noch LX 2001, ab morgen XT '06
Stütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Vorbau: RF Evolve XC OS
Lenker: RF Evolve XC Riser
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit MX
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Bremsen: Shimano BR-M535 (Deore) mit 180 XT und 160 XTR Scheiben
Laufräder: Shimano WHM 565, meine Winterräder, war mal ein auf-Tour-Notkauf bin aber zufrieden, sehr stabil trotz 24 Speichen
Reifen: VR Maxxis Highroller 2.35 42a , HR: Fat Albert SS 2.35
Sattel: Alte schwere Gurke von meinem Ex Radl, mal schauen was ich mir gönne.
Kassette: uralte LX, demnächst XT

Gewicht gewogen: 14,2 kg so wie's dasteht minus Pulle natürlich  
Fahrspass: Hell yeah!

PS: jaja, Spacerturm  mach ich weg sobald ich ein bisschen rumprobiert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Oktober 2007)

Einfach mal, weil sich die Fotos so ähnlich sind.
Gehört hier zwar nicht her, aber der Rahmen liegt schon seit Monaten in einem Karton unterm Bett. Will den jemand? Er musste einem Vertex weichen.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2007)

Wie groß ist der Rahmen und was soll der so kosten?

@Fitzcarraldo

sehr sehr nett, wobei mir deine Gewichtsangabe ein wenig zu optimistisch erscheint... 
Wieviel FW, vorne?
Gefällt mir aber sehr gut....schön ruff....


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (31. Oktober 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> @Fitzcarraldo
> 
> sehr sehr nett, wobei mir deine Gewichtsangabe ein wenig zu optimistisch erscheint...
> Wieviel FW, vorne?
> Gefällt mir aber sehr gut....schön ruff....



Hehe danke, ruff find ich recht passend  Andere würden billig und hässlich dazu sagen haha  

Zum Gewicht: Dann ist die Waage meines Bikeshops optimistisch, die zeigte nämlich 14,225 kg an....ich habe grosszügig abgerundet 

Die Gabel hat 130 mm und ETA, wobei ich auf die Absenkung auch verzichten könnte.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2007)

Hatte vor ein paar tagen ne AM mit 130 drin, fand aber das dann das Slayer zu stelzig ist und der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird,
deshalb hab ich dann wieder meine alte treu und schrecklich weiche Fox Vanilla 125 reingemacht... 

Ne, aber deins gefällt mir richtig gut...


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (12. November 2007)

und hier mal wieder a buildl..


----------



## Fledermausland (14. November 2007)

moin,
schöner edge rahmen, wußte gar nicht das es den auch in schwarz gibt.war das ein komplettrad 2002. kenne in der gleitlagerversion nur das 2001 edge.

hat vielleicht einer von euch die maße der rocky mountain gleitlager und der dazugehörigen achsen?hat vielleicht schon jemand hier im forum versucht die lager und die achsen selber zu drehen?vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch einen satz gleitlager auf vorrat und könnte vielleicht die achsen bei gelegenheit mal nachmessen?das währe supernett...
liebe grüße


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (17. November 2007)

Hi,

hab' den Rahmen als 2002er angegeben, weil mir der Verkäufer gesagt hatte, es sei ein 2002er  Kann man da von der Seriennummer drauf schliessen? Ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig, der Rahmen funktioniert eins A. 
Zu den Lagern kann ich (noch) nichts sagen, aber hier im Thread gab es doch schonmal einen Link zu einem Anbieter, name ist mir gerade entfallen.

Mal was anderes: Bin ich der einzige, der solche Schwierigkeiten hat, den Dämpfer richtig einzustellen? Ist ein Fox Float RL, der wie es scheint gut funktioniert und dicht ist. schlürft nur ein bisschen beim Ein- und Ausfedern, irgendwann kommt er wohl mal zum Service.
Ich schaffe es allerdings nicht, den Luftdruck für mein Gewicht (85 kg in Montur) korrekt einzustellen. Stelle ich den Sag im Stillstand, wie hier angegeben, auf 25% (9-11 mm, sind ca. 14 bar wenn ich mich recht entsinne), dann sackt der Dämpfer beim Bergauffahren ein und es bleiben vielleicht 1,5 cm Hub von 38 mm übrig. Er schlägt dabei auch bei heftigen Einschlägen nicht durch.
Das ist vor allem lästig, weil sich die Geometrie unangenehm verändert und ich bei steilen Bergaufpassagen wie der Affe aufm Schleifstein draufhocke, fühlt sich alles andere als ergonomisch an. Klar, ich kann ihn blockieren, aber das ist bei den ruppigen Trails hier auch bergauf nicht so der Bringer...

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich da vorgehen soll bzw. kann jemand einen Dämpfer vorschlagen, bei dem dieses Verhalten nicht so ausgeprägt ist? Ich könnte natürlich mehr Druck draufgeben, büsse dabei aber vermutlich Sensibilität ein...
Glücklicherweise ist es ein 165 mm Dämpfer, da ist die Auswahl ja recht gross.

Man dankt für sachdienliche Hinweise!


----------



## decolocsta (17. November 2007)

Ignus Lager 

Schau auf die Seriennummer, da steht das Produktionsjahr mit drin.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. November 2007)

zum dämpfer hab ich auch noch eine frage. bin momentan am überlegen mir in mein oldslayer von 2002 einen luftdämpfer einzubauen, da der rahmen von der anlenkung eher degressiv ist und ich finde dass der stahlfederdämpfer, wenn die feder hart genug ist um nicht durchzuschlagen, sehr straff seine arbeit tut. eventuell täte da einluftdämpfer mit mehr progression gut, dass ich ihn etwas weicher fahren kann als den stahlfederdämpfer.

was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht?

@fitzgeraldo hättest du interesse gegen stahlfeder zu tauschen? da sinkt dir nix mehr ein. ich hätte einen neuwertigen fox vanilla r mit ppd. zugstufeneinstellung. titanfeder mit 750er härte(passend für ca 80-85 kg) wär dabei


----------



## decolocsta (29. November 2007)

Also von degressiv merke ich bei dem Rahmen nix, 
schlägt nicht durch mit meinem Float AVA, spricht super an,
hatte schon andere degressive Rahmen und der Slayer fühlt sich
def. nicht so an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (29. November 2007)

also wenn du dir die anlenkung gnau ansiehst dann siehst du dass der umlenkhebel bezüglich des dämpfers sehr degressiv ist. ich mein das 2001er old slayer. nicht das neuere.


----------



## decolocsta (29. November 2007)

ich fahre ein 2002 

ja ich weiß das wenn man die sache rein theoretisch betrachtet ist das so, der gedanke ging mir auch durch den Kopf vor dem kauf, jedoch hat sich das als absolut unproblematisch erwießen, ich mag keine degressiv angelenketen Rahmen, hatte schon das Big Air und das Proceed FST bei beiden war das absolut nervig und unschön, beim Slayer jedoch spühre ich das nicht, 
sehr geringes Losbrechmoment und kein ständiges durchschlagen, was aber auch gut am Luftdämpfer liegen kann.
Wie gesagt, beim Slayer merke ich nicht viel von.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. November 2007)

naja fühlt sich der hinterbau bei dir nach gut 100mm an?

oder ist er bei dir sehr straff.

ein luftdämpfer wirkt dem degressiven rahmen natürlich entgegen, weswegen du das vielleicht nicht merkst


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2007)

eben, das mein ich.....

fühlt sich eig. nach 125mm an... 
nicht straff, eher plush.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)

Stimmt, fühlt sich nach linearen 125mm an wenn mann 11mm Sag fährt.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2007)

fahre auch genau 11mm


----------



## BommelMaster (30. November 2007)

@rockyrider.

ich rede vom alten slayer bis 2002, nicht vom neueren


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)

ah so


----------



## Schwarzwald (7. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ignus Lager
> 
> Schau auf die Seriennummer, da steht das Produktionsjahr mit drin.



Ich glaub die Firma heißt aber IGUS. (www.igus.de)

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Dezember 2007)

http://www.froridershop.de/

da gibts die dinger


----------



## 3mo (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!
So einen Slayer kennt ihr wahrscheinlich noch nicht, oder?
Modelljahr 2005, Sonderedition für mountainbiker.at, LRS und Sattel getauscht.

Jetzt steht eventuell eine neue Gabel an.

Fährt jemand ein Slayer mit Pike 454 Air U-Turn? Harmoniert das gut?


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Dezember 2007)

Rahmen gabs 2005 auch als SE bei uns. Immer wieder schön anzuschauen





Wobei mir auffällt, das da schon wieder einige Sachen geändert wurden: rot eloxierte Chris King - Naben mit Mavix XM819 Tubelessfelgen und Sapim cXRay eingespeicht, sowie rot eloxierte Straitline Bremshebel. Pedale: CrankBrothers. Ich werde mal die Tage mein Fotoalbum aktualisieren müssen.


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (2. Februar 2008)

Als Kontrast zu Bike-it-easy's Paradebeispiel eines Boutique-Bikes (welches fraglos sch...e geil ist!!) hier mal ein Bild meines Dickerchens in neuen Schuhen ...ich hab's auch extra nicht geputzt, um den Kontrast noch hervorzuheben  





Updates:

Laufräder Syncros DS28/Hope Pro II/Sapim Race
Bremsen XT-08 mit 180 vorn und hinten
XT 12-34 Ritzel
Und wegen chronischer Vernachlässigung des 44ers und hier überwiegend vorhandener verblockter Abfahrten Umbau auf 24/36 und Bashguard...

Dazu hab ich mal testweise mit Bommelmaster den Dämpfer getauscht...aber ich glaub', es muss einfach ein moderner Luftdämpfer rein, jeder Tipp und jedes Verkaufsangebot in 165/38 sind willkommen 

Fällig sind noch Umwerfer, Sattel, Pedale und Spacerturm...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2008)

Dämpfer DT 210L!
Der funzt.
Oder einen alten FOX Float ohne ProPedal.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2008)

sehr geile karre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

fjedn


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (4. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dämpfer DT 210L!
> Der funzt.
> Oder einen alten FOX Float ohne ProPedal.
> 
> Andreas



Fox Float RL hatte ich vorher, hat mir nicht so gut gefallen. Hab jetzt "günstig" 'nen DT210L in der elektrischen Bucht geschossen. Mal schauen, wie der so geht...
Der jetzt verbaute Vanilla mit Titanfeder ist mir leider nicht progressiv genug, auch wenn er sonst eigentlich nicht übel ist. Musste gestern echt aufpassen, damit er nicht ständig auf Block geht, obwohl die Feder zu meinem Gewicht passen sollte....oder ich bin über Weihnachten einfach zu fett geworden 

Ansonsten Danke für die Komplimente! Ich find's auch geil


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (8. Februar 2008)

Ich führe meinen Monolog mal weiter:

Wie breit müssen denn die Dämpferbuchsen beim Ur-Slayer sein?

Ich habe vorne (an der Rahmenaufnahme) 22 mm gemessen, hinten an der Wippe 20 mm ?!? Ich war immer der Überzeugung, es seien vorne und hinten jeweils 22 x 6 mm Buchsen, jetzt hab' ich die Befürchtung, dass es meine Wippe zusammengebogen hat...was ich mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen kann, so rein mechanisch.
Naja, würde mich über nen Hinweis freuen, ich muss Buchsen für den 210 bestellen...die sauteuren Dinger, die....


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem nicht Progressiv genug liegt nicht so sehr am Dämpfer eher am Rahmen, da das Slayer Degressiv angelenkt wird und Stahlfederdämpfer in der Regel eine Linieare kennlinie haben harmoniert das nicht so toll, meine Erfahrung besagt das Luftdämpfer das einzig richtige für solche Hinterbauten sind.

vorne und hinten ist gleich...also 22x6mm


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (8. Februar 2008)

Schon klar, dass der Dämpfer progressiv sein sollte...daher ja jetzt der 210L.

Tja, an verfügbaren Maßen für die Buchsen gibt es entweder 21,8 oder 22,2...etwas Spiel riskieren oder die Dinger reinzwängen, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2008)

hab nix davon geschrieben das der Dämpfer progressiv sein sollte, hab hier in den Rocky Foren extrem das gefühl das meine Posts absolut nicht richtig gelesen werden und falsche sachen reininterpretiert werden.


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (8. Februar 2008)

hmmm schlecht geschlafen Deco, Du scheinst nervös...  

In meiner Laienhaftigkeit gehe ich davon aus, dass Luftdämpfer - mal ganz generell gesprochen - eine progressive Kennlinie haben, im Gegensatz zu Stahlfeder-Dämpfern mit linear gewickelter Feder. Das meinte ich damit und dies sollte ja auch dem degressiven Hinterbau entgegenwirken, oder?
Kann nicht erkennen, wo ich deine Aussage hier falsch interpretiert haben sollte oder ich hab' halt ein Brett vor dem Kopf


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2008)

Luftdämpfer sind nicht progressiv, neigen im mittleren Bereich eher zum durchsacken, schlagen halt einfach nicht so leicht durch, was aber mit progressivität wenig zu tun hat.

Mit ging es eher ums ansprechen, bei Stahlfederdämpfern in verbindung mit Degressiven Hinterbauten hab ich die Erfahrung das einfach wenig sensibilität da ist und das die gnadenlos durchschlagen sogar bei kleinen Sachen, Luftdämpfer wirken dem entgegen, das Ansprechverhalten wird deutlich besser und Durchschlägen wird auch entgegen gewirkt da Luftdämpfer einen recht krassen endanschlag haben.


Wollte nicht patzig rüberkommen, nur hab ich echt das Gefühl bekommen das nur das aus meinen sätzen rausgelesen wird was manche lesen wollen, nicht das was ich geschrieben hab.
Aber in dem Fall grad wars einfach der tropfen der das Fass fast zum überlaufen gebracht hat, dh. hab ich deine Antwort ein wenig zu sehr negativ gesehen obwohl du eig. in der Hinsicht nix geschrieben hast, sry 4 that...


----------



## raceface2003 (12. Februar 2008)

Servus Leute, das alte Slayer ist doch das einzigst ware Slayer, oder?! Könnte mir kein besseres Bike vorstellen..

http://www.frorider-hbg.de/


----------



## DaJerk (12. Februar 2008)

Ihr macht mich mit euren ganzen Bildern echt wuschig  . Mein Slayerprojekt ist immer noch nicht abgeschlossen, aber es gibt Fortschritte:

Rahmen:Oldslayer 2005 blau/silber (neu)
Gabel: Pike 409 silber (gebraucht,neuwertig)
Räder: Hügi FR / Speichen 2.0/1.8 DT-Swiss / Mavic 321 (neuwertig)
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Jack 2.2 (50 Km gel.)
Steuersatz: Chris King (gebraucht, top Zustand)
Umwerfer: XTR 05 (neu)

Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Sattel, Schaltzüge gibts auch schon.

Jetzt brauche ich mal Tips für ne Bremse. Fahrergewicht 95+ Kg. Einsatzgebiet vorerst Flachland, Singletrails, Reitwege, alles wo ich mit meinem CC Leichtbau Grenzen habe (mit 63mm Federweg werd ich in steilen Bergabstücken oder Absätzen zum Schisser). Langfristiger Plan: Urlaub in den Bergen (Tagestouren). Die Bremse soll gut dosierbar sein und ich will möglichst alles selbst machen können. 

Mein Plan ist eine Louise FR. Gibts da irgendwelche Einwände bzw. bessere Alternativen? Falls ich gebraucht kaufe, wie lang müssen bei einem 16,5 Zoll Rahmen die Leitungen sein?

Schon mal danke für eure Tips...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

Bremse:
http://www.nubuk-sports.de/index.php?230&type=1&backPID=226&tt_products=5714807

oder falls die gabel keine 2003er Scheibe verkraftet 180mm Scheibe hinten und vorne.
http://www.nubuk-sports.de/bike.html
Bei Magura Bremsen hast feine Dosierbarkeit und Mineralöl statt DOT-Bremsflüssigkeit.
Bike kann dann alles!!!!!!!!!
Solltest aber direkt die richtigen Adapter bestellen. Ruf an, die sind nett und haben Ahnung.

Aber der Reifen?
Tztztz, da bekommt ein Slayer doch Pickel von!
Conti Mountainking 2,4 oder NobbyNic 2,4 sind da schon angebrachter.

Andreas


----------



## raceface2003 (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast würde ich dir auf jedenfall die Hope 6 Kolbenbremsanlage empfehlen, bei meinem Dealer kannst die passenden Scheiben im Rocky Ahornblatt Design gleich mit bestellen. Sieht echt Edel aus, ein echter hingucker! http://www.froridershop.de/


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

tut mir leid, 200er scheiben, 6 Kolbenbremse, an einem Slayer? ihr seit komisch, sry, ist so....


Mach dir Louise FR 180 v und h ran und sei froh, du wirst mehr als zufrieden sein.


----------



## raceface2003 (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Hope Anlage an meinem dran, ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden. Also bei 95kg Körpergewicht würde ich nichts anderes dran machen...

http://www.frorider-hbg.de/


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hab bald an meinem ne 888.

Wer ne 6 Kolben Hope an seinem Touren-Light-Enduro hat weil er meint seine 95 Kilo kann nix anderes bändigen dann kann der Mensch nicht Fahrrad fahren und sollte über betreutes Wohnen nachdenken....


----------



## raceface2003 (12. Februar 2008)

Wie du meinst, mir sind ein paar Gramm mehr egal, muss ich halt ein bisschen mehr Gas geben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

6 Kolben halte ich für nicht nötig.
Louise und glücklich.

Andreas


----------



## SlayMe (12. Februar 2008)

Am Old Slayer machen sich Hope Mini ganz gut, wenn schon Hope, dann die.


----------



## DaJerk (12. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ... und sollte über betreutes Wohnen nachdenken....



Dagegen versuche ich mich gerade zu wehren. Vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar noch erwachsen zu werden bevor meine Zeit über der Erde abläuft.  

So eine 6-Kolbenbremse mag ja ein tolles Teil sein, aber ich such eigentlich eher was günstiges unkaputtbares. So wie der Rest vom Bike. Fette Downhills wirds damit vorerst nicht geben, da bin ich wohl der begrenzende Faktor.

"Touren-Light-Enduro" triffts wohl ganz gut, und auch wenn hier oben ein Ruderboot zweckmässiger wäre als ein Fully mit massig Federweg, werde ich es trotzdem ein paar hundert Km im Flachland vor der Haustür fahren, bevor ich damit "echte" Berge befahre (deshalb auch die Reifenwahl). Vorerst wird das Teil mindestens 35% Teer befahren, geht leider nicht anders.

Ich hab nur ausser am Moped bisher nix mit Scheibenbremsen zu tun gehabt, ich fahre immer noch V-Brake weil meine Gabel (SID) bei meinem Gewicht keine Scheibe verkraftet.

Ich werde nachher mal beim Kaffee im Forum stöbern was die Pros und Cons zu den vorgeschlagenen Bremsen sind.

Favorit bleibt weiterhin die Louise FR (180/180 oder evtl. 180/160), obwohl ich im Moment (noch) nicht ganz gepeilt habe, wo genau die Unterschiede zur BAT liegen.

Danke euch allen für die Tips...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

BAT ist die Version für Post Mount aufnahmen....

Kauf dir die Louise mit 180/180, glaub mir, das passt so......


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

BAT ist das kleine Einstellrad am Griff.
Damit kann man die Lage des Druckpunkt einstellen.

Andreas


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (12. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> BAT ist die Version für Post Mount aufnahmen....
> 
> Kauf dir die Louise mit 180/180, glaub mir, das passt so......



Kann ich dir auch empfehlen : Hab an meinem Slayer 2005  die Louise FR 180/180 dran .  

Hat bisher nie Probleme gemacht und reicht für den Einsatz-Bereich Allmountain aus .
Selbst bei Alpen-Downhills von über 1000hm am Stück und
 mit voller Mehrtages-Ausrüstung super .
Ist eben Qualität "Made im Schwabenländle " .... 

Bin gespannt wie dein Bike schließlich aussieht bzw. ausgestattet ist .
Meins bekommt momentan auch eine PIKE


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

edit


----------



## SlayMe (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mir die neuen XT Bremsen mal ansehen. Nicht so teuer und der größere Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Belägen ist auch ganz clever.


----------



## santacruza (15. Februar 2008)

hope    und letztens lief mir des übern weg :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Februar 2008)

finde die Gabel ovvvveerrrrrsized....


----------



## santacruza (15. Februar 2008)

fand ich auch...das rad war recht wild zusammengestöpselt, da passte die gabel schon wieder ins -fehlende- konzept


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Februar 2008)

heftiger Aufbau!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2008)

heftiger Aufbau?
Eher Resteverwertung.


----------



## raceface2003 (17. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Das ist mein Slayer, verzeiht mir bitte die hässliche Trinkflasche!


----------



## DaJerk (17. Februar 2008)

Na geil, genauso wird meins auch bald aussehen (Rahmenfarbe). Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das auch ein 16,5 " Rahmen?!? Wie gross bist Du?

Gruss...


----------



## decolocsta (17. Februar 2008)

ja, genau so eins will ich auchmal, wird schwer mich von meinem 2002 LTD Slayer zu trennen, aber hätte schon gern ein neueres, einfach zum Spaß


----------



## raceface2003 (17. Februar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist 19", ich bin 1,82 groß.
Das ist eigentlich das letzte Slayer das mir gefällt.
Die neuen sind zu heftig find ich.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (17. Februar 2008)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Old Slayer-Projektes :










Bin am überlegen ob ich mal Flatpedals probieren soll :
Evtl. NC-17 Magnesium in schwarz bzw silber . Oder die Crankbrothers 5050xx in schwarz/silber 

Hat jemand von euch einen anderen Dämpfer drin als den Originalen ???
Hätte evtl. einen neuen eingebaut , aber das Einbaumaß des alten ist 185mm  

Bilder folgen sobald der Umbau abgeschlossen ist


----------



## DaJerk (18. Februar 2008)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:


> ...Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Old Slayer-Projektes...



Gut das Neid nicht zu meinen negativen Karaktereigenschaften gehört. Gibt irgendwie immer jemanden der noch ne Kelle mehr auflegt  
Hat was, so ein freundliches schwarz. Und ne 454 hätte ich natürlich auch gern gehabt. War aber zu geizig, weil zwischen guten Komponenten und hammergeilen Teilen liegen meist 100% Preisunterschied.

Bin auf die Bilder gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (18. Februar 2008)

Also Crankbrothers ist ja ok, aber die 5050?
Naja, ich finde die passen nicht wirklich zum Slayer.
Ich persönlich stehe eher auf Schlankere Teile wie z.B. candy sl.
Ich hab immer noch meinen Original-Dämpfer eingebaut, habs noch nicht geschafft ihn zu verheitzen...


----------



## ribisl (18. Februar 2008)

Die 5050iger verliern leider immer wiedermal die Schrauben, die die Austauschplatten befestigen.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (18. Februar 2008)

@ raceface2003 + ribisl

Die 5050xx oder NC17 Magnesium deshalb weil es Platform-Pedale sind . Darum keine Candy SL oder Ähnliches .
Möchte wissen wie es sich ohne Klickpedale fährt . Bin seit letztem Jahrtausend mit Klickies unterwegs ... 

Vom Gewicht her sind die NC17 Mags schon verlockend .
Da hätte ich die Gewichts-Zunahme durch die neue Gabel fast wieder gut gemacht .
Könnte die Pedale eines Kumpels dranschrauben und testen .
Das mit verloren gegangenen Schrauben bzw. Pins kenn ich von den Shimano MX 30 bei einem Freund .
Da muß man ja fast jede Schraube mit Loctite reinkleben


----------



## fritzn (18. Februar 2008)

Tu Dir was Gutes und nimm Specialized LoPro Mags. Auch wenn die Farbe nicht so toll passt.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Februar 2008)

als gefallen seh ich das nicht, wenn ich sehe wie die von meinem kollegen langsam zerfallen


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (19. Februar 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> Tu Dir was Gutes und nimm Specialized LoPro Mags. Auch wenn die Farbe nicht so toll passt.



Kenne die Pedale leider gar nicht . Muß mal im Internet stöbern und schauen 
wieviel sie wiegen und wie die Optik ist . Sollte schon silber od. schwarz dabei sein .
Nur habe ich eigentl. nicht geplant an mein Rocky ein Teil von Specialized dran zu machen 

Bin von der Funktion her mit den bisherigen Shimanos PD-M 545 zufrieden .
Wollte nur mal was Neues probieren und zusätzlich hätte ich dann das letzte
Shimano-Teil an meinem Bike entfernt


----------



## fritzn (19. Februar 2008)

Der Grip ist perfekt und sie sind einigermaßen leicht.

Aber Pedale sind mit das persönlichste Teil am Bike (neben Sattel) und man ist immer froh, wenn man mal was gefunden hat, was für einen funktioniert.


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mag denn hier jemand sein Old Slayer in 19" verkaufen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## decolocsta (5. März 2008)

wenn du mir einen verdammt guten Preis machst verkauf ich dir vllt. mein 2002er Slayer Limited in 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (5. März 2008)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mag denn hier jemand sein Old Slayer in 19" verkaufen?
> 
> ...



Ja,
ich werde meinen Rahmen Ende März, spätestens Anfang April bei Ebay einstellen.



Die Angebote, die ich bisher hier im Forum bekommen hatte, waren einfach unverschämt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. März 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich werde meinen Rahmen Ende März, spätestens Anfang April bei Ebay einstellen.
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, gefällt mir gut!
Was hältst Du denn für unverschämt und was für angemessen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. März 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wenn du mir einen verdammt guten Preis machst verkauf ich dir vllt. mein 2002er Slayer Limited in 18"



Bin 1,84, wird  bisserl eng in 18".....


----------



## decolocsta (5. März 2008)

bin 1,86


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. März 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> bin 1,86



Und dann 18 Zoll?

Alle sagen mir ich müsste ein 19er fahren......


----------



## decolocsta (5. März 2008)

kommt denk ich drauf an, also in der größe sitzt man denk ich etwas zwischen den Stühlen, will dich aber auch nicht überreden, hab jedenfall keine Probleme mit der größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (6. März 2008)

Bei der  Wahl der Rahmengröße sollte unbedingt die *SCHRITTLÄNGE* mit berücksichtigt werden. Bei meinen 1,82m und kurzen Beinen mit 82cm Schrittlänge passt ein 18er sehr gut. Mein Kumpel hat bei 1,81m eine 89er Schrittlänge und fühlt sich nur auf einem 19er wohl. Die Körpergröße ist somit m.E. zweitrangig.


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. März 2008)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Okay, gefällt mir gut!
> Was hältst Du denn für unverschämt und was für angemessen?
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Ach, ich weiß nicht mehr, es waren so zwei- oder dreihundert . Wie auch immer, ich werde ihn über Ebay verhökern. Es sei denn, mir legt einer 900  auf den Tisch.


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. März 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ach, ich weiß nicht mehr, es waren so zwei- oder dreihundert . Wie auch immer, ich werde ihn über Ebay verhökern. Es sei denn, mir legt einer 900  auf den Tisch.



Okay, 300 sind schon unverschämt.... 

Aber 900 sind auch recht stolz...hier hat mal jemand im Forum über lange Zeit  ein weiß/blaues Canuck Sondermodell angeboten, 975  waren da angesagt. Die Mitte fände ich realistisch, aber okay, die Bucht schwemmt immer den Marktpreis an. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. März 2008)

Ich glaube, es waren echt so 250... Unglaublich. Ich suche ein Wohnmobil für 8 oder 9 Tage. Kann mir das mal einer für 25 /d leihen? Aber top Zustand bitte!
900 werde ich wohl kaum bekommen, aber man darf ja träumen. Bevor ich wieder in niedersten Preisregionen rumdiskutieren muss, bei Ebay ist es dann halt weg und ich finde es fair für beide Parteien.


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. März 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es waren echt so 250... Unglaublich. Ich suche ein Wohnmobil für 8 oder 9 Tage. Kann mir das mal einer für 25 /d leihen? Aber top Zustand bitte!
> 900 werde ich wohl kaum bekommen, aber man darf ja träumen. Bevor ich wieder in niedersten Preisregionen rumdiskutieren muss, bei Ebay ist es dann halt weg und ich finde es fair für beide Parteien.



Jaja, so sind die Leut....
Aber kannst ja mal einen Preis nennen....

Ebay machts möglich, hast recht. Aber manchmal staunt man auch ein wenig. Habe gerade mein GIANT Carbon Hardtail versteigert, 8,85 kg mit Hügi LRS und XTR und F99 und so weiter....705 . Ups.

Naja, sollte halt start up für mein Fully werden, schaumer mal...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. März 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Bei der  Wahl der Rahmengröße sollte unbedingt die *SCHRITTLÄNGE* mit berücksichtigt werden. Bei meinen 1,82m und kurzen Beinen mit 82cm Schrittlänge passt ein 18er sehr gut. Mein Kumpel hat bei 1,81m eine 89er Schrittlänge und fühlt sich nur auf einem 19er wohl. Die Körpergröße ist somit m.E. zweitrangig.



Da hast du natürlich recht!

Also, ich brauche ein 19er!


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2008)

Steht jetzt warsch. zum verkauf.
18" Limited Edition 2002
fast neuer Fox Float AVA
Chris King Steuersatz
Sattelklemme und Kettenstrebenschutz lege ich bei
Kein knarzen oder Lagerspiel
Zustand Gebraucht
Orig. Rechnung und Manuals usw. liegen bei

500,- Festpreis, keine Verhandlungen.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2008)

Ich würde ihn behalten, das ist mit dem grün/schwarzen Hot Rod zusammen der schönste Slayer-Rahmen überhaupt. 
Wollte ich nur eben mal loswerden, so lange man für das Bike hier noch zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. März 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Steht jetzt warsch. zum verkauf.
> 18" Limited Edition 2002
> fast neuer Fox Float AVA
> Chris King Steuersatz
> ...



Schönes Bike!
Kannst Du mal messen? Bis OK Sattelrohr und Steuerrohrlänge Mitte-Mitte?
Vergleich ich dann mal mit meinen aktuellen AMR in 48er Größe.
Vielleicht passts ja.....

Gruß
Stefan

P.S. Gab es auch mal 18,5er Rahmen?


----------



## rainozeros (14. März 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass das old slayer das schönste ist. Habe mir übern Winter jetzt eins aufgebaut.
Rahmen wurde neu gepulvert und gelagert und dann fast nur neue Teile dran. Knappe 13kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (14. März 2008)

@rainozeros
supergeil!
sieht echt geil aus in weiß und dann auch noch der ur-slayer!schön.
ich hab auch noch ein ur-slayer/edge welches ich mir ais all-mountain, touren bike aufbauen möchte. aber die sahne ausstattung wie deins wird es nicht vermacht bekommen.

hat einer von euch vielleicht noch zwei der Gleitlager, welche an der lagerstelle von rahmen zu 3d-kipphebel verbaut sind, zu verkaufen? mag kein ganzes lagerset kaufen.

lg


----------



## Befner (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

bei einem Bike-Händler steht ein gebrauchtes ca. 4 Jahre altes Rocky Mountain Slayer mit folgender Ausstattung für 1330,- EUR: Komplett XT, XTR-Schaltwerk, Ganz Neue Juicy Five Bremse (m. grossen Scheiben), Gabel Fox Vanilla RLC 130mm, Dämpfer Fox Float RL 130mm, Kone/Syntace/FSA Teile, Laufräder XT-Naben mit Mavic 321 und Fat Albert, Zustand ordentlich, 2 Hinterachslager wurden vom Händler ausgetauscht und natürlich komplett gecheckt. Gefällt mir sehr gut, bin mir aber unsicher, ob es das Geld wert ist!?!



Was meint ihr?

Gruss
befner


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (16. März 2008)

Falls jemand ein Old Slayer in 16.5" (Modell 2004 - gekauft 2005, blau) sucht: Verkaufe gerade das Bike meiner Frau und freue mich über eine PN 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2008)

Wenn alle Lager Ok sind und der Dämpfer ebenso, ist noch OK.
Versuche es für 1200,- zu bekommen.
Fährt sich wie ein Traum.
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. März 2008)

@ rainozeros:
Wirklich sehr schön geworden!! Ich mag diese Schlichtheit!


----------



## Befner (16. März 2008)

@rockyrider66: Ich bin 175cm gross, ca. 75kg.
Wieso?

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wegen der für Dich passenden Rahmengröße.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2008)

Bei 1,75m solltest du auf 18" zurück greifen.
Die Rahmengröße sollte man nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.
Bin auch 1,75 und fahre 18" Zoll.


----------



## BommelMaster (17. März 2008)

würde an deiner stelle probefahren. kann sein dass es dir passt, wenn du z.b. kurzen oberkörper und lange beine hast. aber kann auch überhaupt nicht passen.

bin 1,83 und fahre 18" und finde es optimal.

wenn es dir nicht zusagt. NICHT nehmen. ist zwar ein gutes angebot, aber sowas kommt immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Befner (17. März 2008)

Hallo RH ist wohl etwa 44cm, passt aber wie angegossen (ich mag kleine Räder). Ich war grad nochmal da. Letzter Preis 1250,- EUR, ist ne neuere XT-Kurbel verbaut mit Hollowtech2 und die Fox vorne ist wohl erst ca. ein Jahr alt (hat der Händler selbst verkauft)! Ich denke, da sollte ich zuschlagen - kann mich auch irgendwie jetzt nicht mehr für ein Cube Hardtail oder so begeistern ;-)


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2008)

ich würde zuschlagen, preis ist top!!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2008)

Kauf es Dir, für das Geld bekommst Du kein besseres Bike. Vom emotionalen Aspekt ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2008)

ja genau.
hau rin!


----------



## Befner (18. März 2008)

Danke für die Infos. Ich habs getan, bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines 03er Slayer mit Fox Vanilla RLC, Fox Float RL, XTR-Schaltwerk Rest XT, Juicy Five (203mm/185mm), Kore Vorbau, Syntace Vector ultralight, Mavic XM321 m. XT-Naben und Fat Albert (die LR sind würdig, ausgetauscht zu werden, gg. American Classis???). Lt. Personenwaage ca. 13,7kg, da wird noch ein bisschen dran gearbeitet.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## decolocsta (18. März 2008)

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2008)

Gratuliere! 
Jetzt aber mal ab auf den Trail!


----------



## Befner (18. März 2008)

Ist ja ein schön langes Wochenende in Aussicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2008)

Winterreifen drauf?


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. März 2008)

Ich geh skiien


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (19. März 2008)

*Mein Projekt " Old Slayer-Tuning 2008 " ist fertig !!!  *

*Fährt sich jetzt so :  *


----------



## Ani (19. März 2008)

sehr schön!
ich hätte auch gern ne pike an meinem slayer, müsste aber dafür andere felgen montieren
welche hast du da jetzt dran?


----------



## decolocsta (19. März 2008)

die Front kommt ja ganz schön hoch mit der Pike....


----------



## rainozeros (19. März 2008)

Gratulation! Sieht hammergeil aus! Was hast du für ein Gewicht?


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (19. März 2008)

@ani
Habe Whizz Wheels Laufräder mit DT XR 4.1 d Felgen .
Vordere Nabe ist DT Hügi FR Nabe drin . War für Steckachse vorbereitet und früher mit normalen Schnellspanner verbaut .

@decolocsta
Das mit der hohen Front war auch mein Bedenken . Aber fährt sich optimal , kommt meinem Rücken zugute .
Bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste ...
Und bergauf kann man ja immer noch absenken . Sind aber auch zwei Spacer als Reserve unterm Vorbau .

@rainozeros
Danke , danke !
Finde es auch ganz hübsch so wie es jetzt dasteht . 
Gewicht muß ich mal abchecken . Wollte es noch im alten Zustand wiegen , und die neuen Teile im unverbauten Zustand .
Aber habs ganz vergessen vor dem Zusammenbau .
Auf jeden Fall schwerer als zuvor : Gabel + Bremse ca. 500 Gramm mehr als die alten Teile .


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (20. März 2008)

Dann pack ich meines noch ein letztes Mal hier rein. Habe jetzt alle Umbauten abgeschlossen und bin seeehr zufrieden damit, wie sich das Teil jetzt fährt. Speziell die Pike ist echt spitze, der DT 210 kann aber auch einiges! Danke an RockyRider66 für den Tip!!
Optisch werd ich nur noch die Syncros-Sticker entfernen oder verkleinern, die sind doch arg prollig 

Naja, mal schauen, wie lange ich dem Basteldrang widerstehen kann...

Gewicht jetzt 13,4 kilo, allerdings mit dem leichten Larsen hinten und dem FA vorne druff. Ob ich allerdings auf den Highroller vorne verzichten möchte nur wegen 200 g Gewicht...vermutlich nicht auf Dauer, der FA fährt sich einfach ka**e im Vergleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (20. März 2008)

Also dann stell ich auch mal wieder ein Update meines "classic" Slayer hier rein.
Neu. XTR-Schaltgruppe, Mavic Crossmax ST Disc-LRS.
Aktuelles Gewicht 13,2





Was diesen Sommer noch umgebaut wird:
Die Albert/Fat Albert-Kombi wird durch Nobby Nic's in 2,25 ausgetauscht und die schweren Plattform-Clickies duch XTR-Pedale ersetzt. 
Das Gewicht sollte dann irgendwo bei 12,5 liegen. West-AX-tauglich


----------



## Befner (20. März 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal ein Foto von meinem neuen Schatz beisteuern:






Gruss
Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2008)

Die Maschien flizt!
Wirste sehen.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. März 2008)

Sehr schön! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu von meiner Seite und viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (20. März 2008)

Das geht ja ab hier : *Old Slayer rockt !!!*

Alles feine Bikes , egal ob schwarz oder weiss ...

@fitzcarraldo
Sieht auch interessant aus die Farb-Kombination  
Hast du auch die Pike 454 dran ?
Und was für ein Einbau-Maß hat der Dämpfer , 165 od 190 mm ?
Bei meinem sind es 185 mm , wollte auch einen DT Dämpfer einbauen aber :    


@All-Mountain
12,5 kg  


*Schöne Ostern ...  *


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (21. März 2008)

Ne, ist ne Pike 426 aber passt schon...war günstig und die 200 g Gewicht machens für mich nicht fett 

Der Dämpfer im Urslayer hat 165 mm Einbaulänge.

Allerdings wurde mir heute ein echt schönes und preiswertes Heckler angeboten...ob ich da widerstehen kann? Eventuell muss das Rocky weichen, wenn auch unter Schmerzen.

Aber ich bin halt einfach Eingelenker-Fan, viele Lager verursachen mir Unbehagen und die ständige unterbewusste Frage: Dreht sich da auch alles schön? Könnte das noch besser drehen? Muss ich die Lager wechseln? Das nervt...
Und gegen ein wenig mehr Federweg bei fast gleichem Gewicht hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden...mal sehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2008)

Slayer mit Gleitlager (bis 2003)= 165er Dämpfer
Anschließend = 185er Dämpfer
Ist in Europa leider kein Standardmaß!
In USA schon.


----------



## Befner (21. März 2008)

Hi,

weiss jemand die amerikanische Länge für die 185mm (Inch?)? 

Gruss
Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2008)

1"= 2,54cm
Der Dämpfer ist aber genau 184,?mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Befner (21. März 2008)

Ich komme dann auf ca. 7.28! Laut FOX-Homepage gibts die aber nur in 6.5 und dann wieder 7.5. Würde also bedeuten, dass dieses Maß in Amerika ebenfalls unüblich ist!

Gruss
Markus


----------



## SlayMe (21. März 2008)

Ja, das Maß ist absolut unüblich. Der Hub ist übrigens 44mm. Und die Slayer hatten ab einschließlich 2003 Industrielager und den 185mm Dämpfer.


----------



## Befner (21. März 2008)

Bekommt man denn dann überhaupt problemlos Ersatz, wenn mal einer Neuer ansteht?

Gruss
Markus


----------



## SlayMe (21. März 2008)

k.a., ich glaube das wird schwierig, vor allem wenn der Importeur nix hat. 2003 hatte ich mal versucht einen anderen Dämpfer für das Old Slayer zu bekommen. Der Fox war mir nicht sensibel genug. Nur Romic hätte mir damals eine Spezialanfertigung gebaut. Sonst keiner.
Aber hier im Rocky-Forum habe ich mal gelesen wie ein 190mm Federbein super Dienste im Slayer leistet. Da gibt es doch auch einen extra thread zu, oder?


----------



## Befner (22. März 2008)

Mist,

ich habe das Gefühl, mein Dämpfer verliert Luft. Nächste Woche bekomme ich eine Dämpferpumpe, dann mal schauen. Wieviel bar sollte der denn etwa bekommen (75kg-Fox Float RL)?

Werde ihn wohl dann bei www.jehlebikes.de überholen lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen? Sind recht günstig (50-60 EUR) und schnell (3-4Tage)...

Gruss
Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2008)

DÃ¤mpfer hat dann etwa 10 bar.
Ich wÃ¼rde ihn direkt zu Toxoholics schicken (Schreiben mit Fehler/ Adesse beilegen).
Geht schneller.
Kannst auch fÃ¼r 20,-â¬ extra den 24h Service in Anspruch nehmen.
Dann hast du das Teil in der Regel innerhalb einer Woche zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostshifter (31. März 2008)

Hallo Old-Slayer Gemeinde,

ich werde mich von meinem trennen, da zwei Slayer im Keller leider einer zuviel sind.

Bei Interesse siehe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260225902881


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. April 2008)

Hier mal das bike meiner Freundin:

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/76121]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. April 2008)

Und noch mein Slayer:


----------



## DaJerk (10. April 2008)

Wow, die Sattelstüze ist aber echt lang. Mach doch noch mal ein Bild von der Seite.

Gruss...


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. April 2008)

Habe auch super lange Beine! 
Hier das Bild von der Seite:


----------



## Donpromolli (11. April 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal...
2003 Slayer 18" und 2004 Slayer 16,5"






Nicht von den Kabelbindern an den Gabeln stören lassen. War der 1. Ride dieses Jahr nach komplett Überholung der beiden Bikes und daher für die Kontrolle des Setups interessant. Normalerweise fahren wir nicht mit solchen Dingern rum


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. April 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Habe auch super lange Beine!
> Hier das Bild von der Seite:



Sehr schönes OLD Slayer 
Passt von den Farben perferkt zu meinem SWITCH


----------



## Donpromolli (11. April 2008)

Hat zwar jetzt keinen direkten Zusammenhang zu den vorherigen Posts, aber zur Info vielleicht ganz interessant falls jemand *Probleme mit den Lagern* des Slayer ab 2003 hat.

Bei unseren Bikes haben die Lager des Hinterbaus nach ca. 3000km den Geist aufgegeben. Das Lagerset von Rocky ist ja nicht grad billig und die originalen Lager waren leider auch nicht so doll (Japan??) Deshalb hab ich mich auf die Suche nach Ausweichmöglichkeiten gemacht. 

Bei z.B. SKF gibts die passenden Lager einzeln zu kaufen:
*Hauptlager: 4x 61801-2RS1 ( 18,43- pro Stück / D:21mm B:5mm Bohrung: 12mm)
3D-Link / Sattelstütze: 2x 6001-2RSH ( 9,15- pro Stück/ D:28mm B:8mm Bohrung: 12mm)
3D-Link / Hinterbau: 2x 608-2RSH ( 7,78- pro Stück/ D:22mm B:7mm Bohrung: 8mm)*

Die Lager sind alle doppelt gedichtet und im gegensatz zu den Originalen auch "Hochdruck wasserdicht" (trotzdem nix für nen Dampfstrahler!!).
Billig ist das zwar auch nicht, hab aber hier bei einem Lagerladen 43% bekommen, dann gehts wieder und bei SKF kann man sich wenigstens noch bei der Qualität sicher sein.
Tauschen ist auch nicht besonders schwer....
und, die Lager sind super.... zumindest im Neuzustand läuft der Hinterbau butterweich. Über das Langzeitverhalten kann ich natürlich noch nichts sagen...

Hoffe irgendjemand kann mit der Info was anfangen  
Ich hab schon ne Zeit gebraucht um die richtigen Bezeichnungen zu finden da auf den Originalen nix drauf stand.
Servus


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)

Wenn du dir einen Gefallen tun willst, dann öffne die neuen Lager und packe Sie VOLL Fett.
Im Neuzustand ist nur sehr wenig drin, halt wegen der möglichen Drehzahl usw.
Da sich unsere Lager nicht drehen, ist das Gift für Sie.

Habe außerdem die 4 Hauptlager in Edelstahl genommen.

Ich denke die Qualität der Lapan- Lager ist nicht schlechter, sie gehen alle vom Wasser kaputt.
Die Lager oben an der Sitzstrebe sind bei mir OHNE Kugelkäfig, dafür mehr Kugeln.
Macht bei Schlagbewegungen Sinn.
Habe die Art an Lager aber in Deutschland noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## schlappmacher (18. April 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Bei z.B. SKF gibts die passenden Lager einzeln zu kaufen:
> *Hauptlager: 4x 61801-2RS1 ( 18,43- pro Stück / D:21mm B:5mm Bohrung: 12mm)
> ...



Oh ja, dies ist wirklich nützlich! Dankeschön!  

Ich habe gerade bei meinem RM 2004er Slayer 70 den komplett-Service hinter mich gebracht. Die Lager liefen noch seidig und wurden nur gereinigt und mit neuem Fett versehen (bis auf die Gleitlager am Ausfallende natürlich...) 

Mein Tip hierzu: Unbedingt die Anzugsmomente einhalten und sauber mit der Schraubensicherung umgehen...

Servus,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haubitze (28. April 2008)

An alle Old Slayer Liebhaber:
ich gebe mein Schätzchen ab. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=108971


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

habe schon in dem Frästeil Thread probiert, aber der ist wohl tot. Außerdem gehts mir nicht um ein Frästeil. Daher probier ich es mal hier.

Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2004er Slayer Rahmens. Da ich bisher wegen der einstellbaren Plattform sehr begeistert vom Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 Dämpfer gewesen bin, dachte ich daran so einen als 190er ins Slayer zu stricken. Leider habe auch ich das Platzproblem, es passt halt nur ein 185er.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee den inneren Endanschlag des Dämpfers mit einem Kunsstoffring/Elastomerring etwas zu unterfüttern? Ich denke ein 2mm Elastomering müsste schon genügen. Das würde bedeuten dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr komplett ausfedert. Zumindest bei einem Pearl müsste das gehen.

Bitte Eure Meinung hierzu!


----------



## donkanallie (27. Mai 2008)

Da mag i ja ned nachstehen, wird man ja ganz rührig bei den ganzen schönen alten bikes! Hier mal mein kleines...












Slayer ruuuuules


----------



## DaJerk (27. Mai 2008)

Uiiih  , mit Rohloff! Was wiegt dein Bike? Und viel wichtiger: wie fährt es sich?


----------



## donkanallie (28. Mai 2008)

Fahren tut sichs natürlich klasse!!! Ein Leichtbike isses natürlich nicht mehr, genau weiß ichs allerdings nicht. Mit den Fat Albert dürfte es so um die 17kg haben...


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juni 2008)

Hier meins...


----------



## ueberschall (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Slayer Fangemeinde,

tja so sah meines mal aus, als es noch neu war. Nach 2 Jahren heftiger Benutzung hat es mittlerweile doch etliche Gebrauchsspuren  
Vielleicht hätte ich einige Stellen am Rahmen doch abkleben sollen.
Nachdem ich das Bike sehr liebe und Rocky nichts vergleichbares mehr baut, möchte ich dem Rahmen im kommenden Winter eine neue Pulverung spendieren. Firmen die sowas anbieten gibt es ja reichlich, die Frage ist nur bekommt man das Originaldesign wieder hin, oder vielleicht sogar eine klitzekleine Teamlackierung  
Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja schon diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Liebe Grüße 
Dieter

@Locke Tirol: das rote find ich auch recht hübsch, war das eigentlich ne Stadardfarbe ?


----------



## dr.psylo (12. Juni 2008)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hier meins...





mmhh, erklär mir das mal bitte: ein fully mit ner geferderten sattelstütze? das hab ich jetzt noch nie gesehen...bringt's das?

gruß, Michael


----------



## Hatehiller (13. Juni 2008)

hatte schon jemand nen Fox DHX air im Old Slayer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueberschall (13. Juni 2008)

dr.psylo schrieb:


> mmhh, erklär mir das mal bitte: ein fully mit ner geferderten sattelstütze? das hab ich jetzt noch nie gesehen...bringt's das?
> 
> gruß, Michael




Manche Leute tragen halt Gürtel und Hosenträger  

aber in diesem Fall würd mal sagen, dass das eine Gravitiy Dropper ist = während der Fahrt höhenverstellbar und nix gefedert


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Juni 2008)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Manche Leute tragen halt Gürtel und Hosenträger
> 
> aber in diesem Fall würd mal sagen, dass das eine Gravitiy Dropper ist = während der Fahrt höhenverstellbar und nix gefedert



In diesem Fall ist es tatsächlich nicht Gürtel und Hosenträger sondern die Gravity Dropper. Es ist übrigens die Version mit 10cm welche es hier in Europa nicht gibt. Ist direkt über die US Website des Herstellers bestellt und kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## eleflo (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun endlich meinen 2005er Slayerrahmen habe jetzt die Frage: Welchen aktuellen Umwerfertyp kann ich am besten montieren, um die Zufgührung nicht zu "vergwaltigen"?
Danke und Gruß, eleflo


----------



## ueberschall (23. Juni 2008)

Sollte ein Downswing Top Pull Umwerfer sein. Der Topswing von Shimano geht nicht weit genug runter. Ob SRAM passt weiss ich nicht.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## eleflo (24. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Juli 2008)

Letzte Woche in Zermatt: Ich schwöre auf das Old Slayer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2008)

Wunderschönes Bike vor beeindruckener Kulisse.
Das "old" Slayer ist nach wie vor eines meiner Traumbikes und ich hoffe das ich es irgendwann noch selbst besitzen kann.


----------



## haural (19. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Bike vor beeindruckener Kulisse.
> Das "old" Slayer ist nach wie vor eines meiner Traumbikes und ich hoffe das ich es irgendwann noch selbst besitzen kann.



oh ja, meines auch. Vor allem momentan wünschte ich, ich hätte doch ein "old" statt "new" gekauft. Aber was nicht ist...


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Juli 2008)

Tach Zusammen
im Herbst möchte ich mein 2004er neu Pulvern. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich gern die Lagerbolzen des Hinterbaus tauschen - evtl gegen die eines aktuellen RM Element. Geht das?? Mit gehts hier in erster Linie um die Optik. Eloxierte Aluteile sehen halt doch besser aus als der verchromte orginal Stahlkram. Weiß jemand ob das geht? Gibts sonst vielleicht ein Tuning Kit?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn du noch Gleitlager hast wird sicherlich kein INdustrielager passen.
Was willst du tunen?
Funktion oder Aussehen?


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Juli 2008)

Also, mir gehts ums Aussehen. Vor allem die Bolzen am Umlenkhebel sehen bei dei den neuen Elements einfach etwas zeitgemäßer aus. Die unten an der Ketenstrebe können bleiben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe leider Idee was man da machen kann.
Gleitlagerausführung und Industrielager unterscheiden sich grundlegend.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Juli 2008)

Hat denn das aktuelle Element Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel? Ich dachte Gleitlagen wären nur an der Kettenstrebe und am Umlenkhebel sid auch Industrielager??


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2008)

Habe zwar kein Element, aber ein Slayer von 2003.
Die Hinterbauten sind meines Wissens nach gleich gelagert.
Also alles Industrielager, außer dem kleinen in der Sitzstrebe nahe der Ausfallenden.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juli 2008)

Ok, also beide mit Industrielagern. Aslo werden dann wohl die neuen Alu-Lagerbolzen vom Element passen. Ich werde wohl mal bei Bike Action nachfragen.
Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juli 2008)

Nein, passen nicht.
Ist komplett anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (25. Juli 2008)

Servus,

pimp my Slayer!

Mit neuer Gabel...


----------



## Geißbock__ (25. Juli 2008)

Super Bremsen!


----------



## Ich bins! (4. August 2008)

Hallo Rocky-Freunde!
Bei meinem 2004er Old-Slayer habe ich nach ca. 4.500 km folgendes Problem:
Ich habe am Dämpfer erin paar mm Spiel, man merkt es sehr deutlich, wenn man das bike am Sattel leicht anhebt.
Wie heißt das Teil, was ich dort ersetzen muss, und wo bekomme ich es am besten ( günstigsten )? Ist es der Bolzen?
Das Problem ist urplötzlich nach einer Woche Gardasee aufgetreten, dort wird es natürlich auch mehr strapaziert, als auf Bonner Waldboden...


----------



## DaJerk (5. September 2008)

So, mein Slayerprojekt nähert sich dem Ende, nur noch Schaltzüge und Kette, dann rollts endlich (hat ja auch lange genug gedauert).

Gibts für den hinteren Schaltzug irgendwie einen Trick? Der geht ja rechts am Sattelrohr vorbei, aber wenn ich den Rahmen komplett einfedere, schrammt das Teil am Rohr entlang und ich befürchte, der Zug bleibt irgendwann an der Schellle von der Sattelstütze hängen.

Oder gibts das Problem nur beim 16,5er Rahmen?

Thanx in advance, Gruss...

P.S.: Morgen gibts dann auch Foddos


----------



## eleflo (5. September 2008)

hey, also hinten raus (in fahrtrichtung): links --> Schaltwerk, mitte --> Bremse, rechts --> Umwerfer.
is' leider so, aber funktioniert.


----------



## DaJerk (5. September 2008)

Ja, so hab ichs gemacht. Wenn der Verschlussbügel der Schelle links ist, und der Schaltzug so kurz wie möglich, dann funktionierts so gerade eben. Dann drückt der Zug zwar noch von unten gegen die Schraube der Schelle, aber er "springt nicht mehr über". Ok, kann so bleiben, wieder rein mit der Luft in den Dämpfer...


----------



## LuisWoo (5. September 2008)

@ ich bins!
die Dämpferbuchse am Rocker-Link ist ausgeschliffen. Einfach tauschen lassen, die beiden Alu-Halbachsen gleich mit. Kostet nicht die Welt und gibts beim Händler.


----------



## DaJerk (7. September 2008)

So, ich habe endlich fertig!











Inzwischen ist es auch schon kräftig eingesaut.

Erste Eindrücke: fährt sich ganz gut, stabil wie ein Panzer und trotzdem recht handlich. Entspannte Sitzposition. Die 4-Kolben XT ist echt geil, allerdings kommt vorn noch ne 180er Scheibe drauf und die Pike braucht ne härtere Feder weil sie sonst nicht mit dem Dämpfer hinten harmoniert. Und bevor jemand schimpft: ja die vordere Bremsleitung ist zu kurz, wird geändert, so ne Pike ist doch länger als gedacht.

Ach ja, ich bin doch froh, den 16,5er Rahmen genommen zu haben. Ich hatte erst Bedenkern, der wäre bei meinen 178cm zu klein.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (9. September 2008)

@DaJerk

Gefällt mir gut mit der PIKE  

Habe meins auch so ähnlich aufgebaut , nur in schwarz 

Gruß + viel Spaß mit dem Old Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (9. September 2008)

MWU406 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> pimp my Slayer!
> 
> Mit neuer Gabel...



So schön!

Ist das jetzt die neue Gabel? 
Die erste hast wieder einschicken lassen?


----------



## Long John (9. September 2008)

n´abend die Herren. Ich wollte mich mal bei euch informieren wie ihr mit euren Slayer´s so zufrieden seid. Objektiv gesehen natürlich.
Gibts langfristig gesehen Probleme mit dem Hinterbau oder den Lagern?

Wie sind die Antriebseinflüsse? Wieviel Federweg ist vorne möglich und was ist eurer Meinung nach am Besten? Wie schwer ist der Rahmen mit Dämpfer? oder wie schwer ist ein komplett Aufbau in All Mountain Ausstattung? Sind die Ketten - und Sitzstreben denn stabil genug, da sie im Vergleich zu neueren Fully Hinterbauten eher filigran dem Element Rahmen ähnlich sehend aussehen?

Hat jmd evtl  noch die Geometriedaten von einen 19´´ Rahmen?

Ich frage deswegen weil ich mir evtl. einen aufbauen möchte. Wäre nett wenn ihr mal so die Stärken und Schwächen zusammenfassen könntet. Danke und Gruß Andreas


----------



## Geißbock__ (9. September 2008)

Hi!
Ich bin mit meinem so richtig zufrieden! Habe nach einigen Tausend km mein Haptschwingenlager gewechselt, sonst laufen alle noch geschmeidig, fette sie halt hin und wieder mal nach. Habe am anfang des Jahres vorne auf 150 mm umgestiegen, jetzt aktuell fahre ich eine 66 rc2x. Funktioniert super. Auch mit der Z1 hats gut keklappt. Wenn du Wert aufs Bergauffahren legst, nimmst Du halt weniger FW. Lege keinen Wert auf wenig Gewicht, daher ist meins auch 13 kg schwer.


----------



## zwops (10. September 2008)

Hallöchen!

Zufriedenheit und Old Slayer?  Und wie...  Wenn man im Bereich Tour, AM oder Enduro, im Mittelgebirge oder hochalpin oder auch nur auf der Hausrunde unterwegs ist, ist es das perfekte Bike. Auch Marathons lassen sich ab und an damit ohne große Quälerei fahren. 

Aber mal was anderes...hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Schwalbe Muddy Mary im Hinterbau des Slayer? Passt die 2,35 Faltversion da rein?


----------



## MWU406 (10. September 2008)

@ raceface2003

die Gabel wurde bei Manitou repariert, funzt bis jetzt wieder. Anscheinend war was an der IT- Kartusche (Absenkung).
Ansonsten ist die Gabel super, mal schauen ob sie meinen kg auf Dauer gewachsen ist 

@ Long John
-ich hatte eine 120mm Marzocchi MX drin, die 140mm der aktuellen Manitou finde ich besser (wobei die Gabel an und für sich Klassen besser ist)
-am Hinterbau mache ich selbst nie was, alle paar tausend km (3000?) knarrzt die Buchse vom Dämpfer bei mir. Ist aber kein Akt, der Dealer meines Vertrauens wechselt die Ruckzuck
-die Schwinge ist bei mir (ca. 12000km) und auch bei 2 Kollegen an der rechten Kettenstrebe schon gebrochen. Ersatz auf Garantie war aber kein Problem.


----------



## DaJerk (10. September 2008)

Männo, bis vor ner Stunde war ich mit meinem Slayer voll zufrieden. Und dann durfte ich 8 Km schieben:






Mist, wo krieg ich so was auf die schnelle her? Hat jemand zufällig noch so ein Teil und willl es loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (10. September 2008)

ups...fies gebrochenes Schaltäuglein....habe leider keins abzugeben....aber versuchs mal hier http://www.rmb-proshop.de/  die sind recht fix mit dem versand


----------



## DaJerk (10. September 2008)

Danke, die sind wenigstens schon mal die billigsten. Ich glaube mit dem Nachbau Teil für 10,90 Euro kann man nix falsch machen. Schlechter als das Original Gussteil gehts wohl kaum. Werd wohl gleich 2 bestellen.

Man hab ich einen dicken Hals. Und ich dachte, jetzt, wo ich Rocky fahre, wird alles besser. Und was ist? Schon am dritten Tag steht das Teil wegen ner Sollbruchstelle


----------



## Long John (10. September 2008)

Danke für die fixen Antworten. Ich finde 13 - 14 kg sind für ein Fully durchaus okay. Gibt es denn noch Restbestände für zerbrochenen Schwingen und Kettenstreben? 
So weit wie ich gehört habe wird der Old Slayer doch seit dem New Slayer nicht mehr hergestellt. 
Und wie verhält man sich wenn man keine Möglichkeit auf Garantie hat.(siehe Ebay Geschäfte?) bei Ersatzteilen von RM. Gibt es die Lager denn einfach so zu kaufen?


----------



## DaJerk (11. September 2008)

Jetzt bekommt mein Slayer also ein besseres *Nachbauschaltauge* (und eins in Reserve) *und* noch Ahorn Lenkerstöpsel für zusammen 24,41 Euro inkl. Versand und 5% Warenkorbrabatt. Das ist wohl ein fairer Deal. Danke nochmal an zwops für den Tipp!

*alles wird gut...*


----------



## SlayMe (11. September 2008)

Hi, Long John. Ich fand, dass die 32 Talas am besten mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hi, Long John. Ich fand, dass die 32 Talas am besten mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert hat.



Habe viele Jahre eine Vanilla mit 125mm Federweg im Slayer gefahren.
Passt perfekt!
Über 140mm Federweg würde ich nicht gehen, sonst ist die verspielte und wendige Geo dahin.


----------



## srunkendaylor (15. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
das Tretlager an meinem 2004er Slayer ist im defekt, habe Google bemüht und auf der RM Homepage konnte ich auch keine Daten zum 04er Modell finden. 

Frage: Welche Länge muss das Lager haben?

Klar kann ich Kurbel abbauen ausmessen Kurbel anbauen, bestellen (und in der zwischenzeit fahren), und danach wieder Kurbel abbauen. Wollte das aber nur machen falls ich wirklich nirgends Infos herbekomme. 
Danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2008)

Hast du noch so alte Kurbeln?
Wenn ja, ist es wichtig zu wissen welche.
LX und XT haben schon unterschiedliche Maße.


----------



## srunkendaylor (16. September 2008)

wie?? alte Kurbel??? 

Es handel sich um ehrwürdiges Race Face signature ISIS Lager mit Race Face Forged Kurbel! 

Die frage ist lediglich ob 108 oder 113er Innenlager im 2004er Slayer.


----------



## santacruza (29. September 2008)

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (29. September 2008)

@ srunkendaylor

Hab vor zwei Wochen noch bei einem Kumpel am Slayer 50 (Modell 2004) das Innenlager gewechselt. Es handelt sich serienmässig um ein Race Face Evolve SRX Innenlager 68/73 mit 108mm Achse!

CU NoFaith


----------



## DaJerk (29. September 2008)

@Nofaith

Magst Du evtl. mal die Kettenlinie bei dem Slayer 50 nachmessen? Ich bin bei meinem Slayer mit der Kettenlinie von der 960er XTR-Kurbel nicht so ganz zufrieden. Mit einer 108er Isis-Achse müsste man ja theoretisch weiter nach innen kommen und eine 45mm Kettenlinie haben. 

Danke...


----------



## Nofaith (29. September 2008)

@DaJerk

Ist das Bike eines Kumpels, kann leider momentan nicht nachmessen. Das ISIS-Lager passt aber nicht auf die 960er XTR-Kurbel. Du hast ja eine Kurbel mit integrierter Achse. Die Kurbeln mit aussenliegenden Lagern bauen alle etwas breiter, ist bei meiner 970er XTR am Element auch so. Hatte vorher eine FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue mit ISIS-Lager drauf, die baute schmaler, auch haben sich die Lager leichter gedreht.

CU


----------



## DaJerk (29. September 2008)

Dass ich die 960er nicht mit ISIS mischen kann ist mir schon klar. Mein Plan ist vorn das Kleine Kettenblatt wegfallen zu lassen. Also wäre dann eine engere Kettenlinie optimaler. Da die 960er ohnehin auf mein anderes Bike gehört, würde ich dann auf ne Race Face ISIS umsteigen.

Nur bevor ich irgendwelches Zeugs kaufe, und feststelle dass es nicht passt, wollte ich lieber jemand fragen der es ausprobiert hat. Ist ja nicht eilig, die Kiste fährt ja 

Gruss...


----------



## przybo (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Old Slayer Gemeinde,

hier gibts mein geliebtes Slayer 70 von 2004 im modischen weiß.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=139933


----------



## Bikekäfer (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi, bin ganz neuer Rockiist.
Muss den Rahmen noch aufbauen. Ist ein 2005er Slayer.


----------



## DaJerk (13. Oktober 2008)

Sehr hübsch, gefällt mir besser als die Farbvariante mit den klar übergelackten Tribals wie bei meinem Slayer.

Ich bin von meinem Slayer hin und hergerissen. Grundsätzlich ist es ein geniales Bike, der Hinterbau funktioniert unauffällig und lässt sich gut einstellen. Selbst das mit der Plattform fährt sich besser als erwartet. An das höhere Gewicht hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt, dafür wackelt nix und man muss keine Angst haben was kaputt zu machen.

Wenn der Rahmen 3-5cm länger wäre, hätte ich mein ultimatives Allroundbike gefunden. - Aber deshalb ein Liteville kaufen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2008)

3-5 cm länger?
was soll länger werden?
Radstand, Oberrohr..?


----------



## zwops (13. Oktober 2008)

Was fährst Du denn für eine Rahmengröße?




DaJerk schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen 3-5cm länger wäre, hätte ich mein ultimatives Allroundbike gefunden. - Aber deshalb ein Liteville kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (13. Oktober 2008)

Beides, das Oberrohr und damit wohl auch der Radstand. Eventuell reichts auch schon wenn ich einen geraden breiten Lenker montiere und Hörnchen dranschraub. Wenn ich an Steilstücken aus dem Sattel gehe habe ich meine Arme fast senkrecht am Körper, das kostet extrem Kraft. Bei längeren Anstiegen ertappe ich mich manchmal wie ich die Handballen auf die Vorratsbehälter der Bremshebel lege um etwas mehr "Vorlage" zu bekommen. Ich bin da wohl zu sehr von meinem Racer vorgeschädigt.

Ich hatte das ja schon geahnt, 18" war mir vom Überstand zu hoch und 16,5" ist halt im Verhältnis etwas kurz im Oberrohr. Ich bin 178cm mit 84 cm Beinlänge.

Ich hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt ob ich eine leichtere 120mm Luftgabel, 19mm Felgen und geraden Lenker montiere und das Teil als stabilen Tourer benutze. Grundsätzlich ist das Slayer ein top Bike das einiges einstecken kann. Trotz allem fahr ich es echt gern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Rahmen ist nicht unbedingt zu klein.

1. gekröfte Sattelstüze
2. 90- 100mm Vorbau, 6 Gard Steigung, 1- 1,5cm Spacer
3. Lenkerbreite 680mm (mit 6- 12 Grad Kropfung nach hinten)
4. Gabel mit 130- 140mm Federweg
=> Damit sollte es klappen. Bin 1,75m groß und habe auch 18" Rahemn, passt prima.

3-5cm mehr Radstand würden schon fast ein Dowhillbike ergeben.
Fährt sich ums Eck wie ein Langholzschlepper.
Wäre das Oberrohr so viel länger hättest du eine Streckbank, kein Bike.


----------



## DaJerk (13. Oktober 2008)

zu 1. hab ne gekröpfte Sattelsütze. Wenn ich die Gabel (Pike) etwas absenke passt das (in der Ebene sowieso) . Bei 140mm rutsche ich bereits bei leichten Anstiegen arg auf dem Sattel nach hinten und beginne am Lenker zu ziehen um das auszugleichen. Dabei "verschenke" ich jede Menge Kraft. Meine Knie mögen das überhaupt nicht noch weiter nach hinten zu "rutschen".

zu 2. ich muss mal messen, das müsste ein 100er Vorbau sein, mit einem 5mm Spacer drunter.

zu 3. Lenker 660mm, 25mm rise, 20 Grad, ist so weit nach vorn "gedreht" das schon fast die Lenkerenden beginnen nach oben zu zeigen.

zu 4. Gabel mit 130-140mm Federweg. Ich habe den Eindruck mit 125-130mm fährt das Teil am besten in der Ebene, dafür ist der Rahmen anscheined gemacht. Leider fährt sich die Pike getravelt richtig s****, auf Waldautobahnen gehts, aber wenns ruppig wird schalte ich immer MC aus, mach die Gabel hoch und die Plattform hinten aus. Macht sonst keinen Spass zu fahren.

Fazit ich könnte also noch 25mm Lenkerhöhe und einen 5mm Spacer rauswerfen. Dann würden auch die Hörnchen nicht mehr so blöd aussehen  Eventuell noch einen 110er o. 120er Vorbau

Gibts überhaupt so breite Flatbars in 31,8mm? Möglichst auch noch leicht?

Wär ja schön wenn man das hingetunt bekommt. der 18" Rahmen wäre ohnehin nur 15 oder 20mm länger  (glaube ich jedenfalls).


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2008)

Äh, habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Du hast einen 16,5" Rahmen?


----------



## DaJerk (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja,  mir erschien seinerzeit der 18er für den geplanten Einsatzzweck zu gross und ich hab dann "im Zweifel den kleineren" genommen. Solange es nicht bergauf geht fährt sich das Teil spitze. Ist halt eine entspannte Tourenposition und lässt sich wieselflink um die Ecken zwiebeln. 

Ich hab mal bei Dir in den Foddos geblättert: Du fährst bei 1,75m den 18er Rahmen? Was für eine Beinlänge hast Du?


BTW: der Vorbau ist bereits ein 110er, Mist!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, dann wirst du zwar viele Tipps bekommen um das Problem zu beheben, aber es kann nur ein Kompromiss sein.
16,5" sind einfach zu klein wenn du auch Touren fahren möchtest.
Es wird beim berauf fahren am deutlichsten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich fahre bei 1,82m den 19" Rahmen, und hab mir nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, dass er zu groß sein könnte.


----------



## Bikekäfer (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi, da muss ich auch noch mitfragen.

Also mein Rahmen ist ein 19er, ich bin 1,80 groß, bei 84 cm Beinlänge. Ich habe vor das Bike mit 90 mm Vorbau (Oberrohr ist glaube ich 602 mm horizontal) aufzubauen. Ich bin ein reiner Tourenfahrer und ich denke das müsste hinhauen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## zwops (14. Oktober 2008)

Ola`!
Jetzt mische ich auch noch mal mit 

Dass ich bei meinen 1,90 und ´ner Giraffen-Schrittlänge einen 20,5er fahre sei nur so nebenbei erwähnt...

Ich habe unser heißgeliebtes Gefährt immer als Bike verstanden, was auch "fahrbar" sein soll (als rauf-runter-Touren-Trail-Bike)- und wenn´s zu klein wird beraubt man ihn der Hälfte seiner Gene, weil er dann nicht mehr ordentlich fahrbar ist...

Insofern lieber den etwas größeren Rahmen wenn man zwischen zwei Größen schwankt und dann einen kurzen Vorbau dran. Ich habe einen 90mm zzgl Syntace Vector Lowrider verbaut. Mit der absenkbaren Gabel kletterte es sich in den Alpen immer vorzüglich.


----------



## DaJerk (14. Oktober 2008)

Ola`!

Ich schätze eine Kleine Chance besteht trotzdem noch mit einem Flatbar und eventuell zusätzlich einer 130mm Gabel. Dann würde mich auch nicht mehr die Style-Polizei verfaften wenn ich Barends montiere.

Bei Deiner Grösse und dem 20,5er musst Du doch auch schon eine anständige Sattelüberhöhung haben, weil die Gabelhöhe ja fix ist und das Steuerrohr nicht im gleichen Maße länger wird wie Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze.


----------



## zwops (15. Oktober 2008)

Sattelüberhöhung sind 3,5 cm - für die Kategorie Bike sehr passend wie ich finde. Die 2008er Talas 140mm, ein Spacer unterm Thomson Vorbau und der Vector Lowrider machen es möglich


----------



## DaJerk (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann könnte ich noch ne Chance haben: ich bin heute mit auf 125mm getravelter Pike 2,5 Stunden durch die Gegend geheizt und hab extra alle Extremsituationen ausgetestet. 

Ergebnis: ich hab mein Slayer voll doll lieb.  Als ich es danach frischgewaschen an die Garagenwand angelehnt habe, fiel mir von der Seite auf, dass die Lenkerüberhöhung erstaunlich gering war (trotz niedriggestellter Gabel).

Ich werd das morgen mal genau messen, mit Wasserwaage und so. Aber geschätzt sind das noch keine 2cm, ist aber schwer zu schätzen, weil ich die Lenkerspitzen einen kleinen Tick nach oben gedreht habe, das fanden meine Handgelenke bei dem breiten Lenker besser.

Ich denk mal ich bekomme das hin, der 5mm Spacer kann ja noch weg, 120mm Vorbau ist auch drin, weil der kurze Rahmen sich mit 110 total quirlig fährt. Last but not least gibts von Synstace einen synthaft teuren Lenker mit 660mm Breite in oversized und ohne Rise. Ausserdem behält die Pike die weiche Feder und bekommt erstmal dickeres Öl, dann knann man das Teil vermutlich auch getravelt "ertragen" 

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir die Knie anstosse, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe...


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (16. Oktober 2008)

Jaja, ich lieb es auch mein slayerli, aber jetzt ist mir das passiert!

Habe ein leichtes Spiel festgestellt und dachte das Lager li. hinten wäre ausgeschlagen und beim demontieren kommt mir das entgegen!
Ist jetzt 5 1/2 Jahre, der Kleine, hoffe die Jungs von RM zeigen sich kulant.
Hab über den Shop, wo gekauft, eine Kulanzanfrage laufen.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?
Die Schwinge ist auch schon eine von den neuen, sonst wärs warscheinlich kein Thema.
Meins ist auch ein 19" und ich bin 1,80m, Beinlänge ca 86cm, passt alles besten.
Wegen der Oberrohrhöhe wär vllt ein 18" besser aber aufrechter und weiter über der Gabel will ich auch net sitzen.
Fahr einen Sy. vector in s mit lowrida..


----------



## DaJerk (16. Oktober 2008)

Autsch, ausser durch die Bremse kommt da doch an der Stelle gar keine Last drauf. 210er Scheibe und Sechskolbensattel?


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (16. Oktober 2008)

nene, Louise FR Bj. 2005 mit 180er Scheibe. Stimmt da wirkt mächtig Bremslast, deshalb vermute ich auch nen Materialfehler. 
Riß geht ab Bohrung los und ist auf den ersten mm korrodiert.. also schon etwas länger. Hatte aber nie Spiel o ä an den Lagern, egal welches.
Auch keine Stürze oder bikepark.
Tour - AM - Jumper und Absätze nie über eine meter
War unter der Lackschicht und absolut glatt außen also nix zu fühlen wenn mann drüberstreichelt


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2008)

Foto direkt am Bikeaction schicken, mit Rahmennummer und Rechnung.
Sind in der Regel kulant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeißerle (16. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre dann Jens Lange von bikeaction. Das hat mein bikedealer auch gemeint er meinte aber auch ich sollte mich zuerst an den shop wenden wo der Rahmen her ist.
Das hab ich auch gemacht und die waren recht nett.
Falls daß nicht klappen sollte werd ich mich mit der Geschichte an bikeaction wenden..
Hab grad den restlichen Hinterbau demontiert. Die Kettenstrebenschinge ist gestimmt auf e Dur    und die Lager laufen absolut spielfrei. Hat jetzt ca 10.000km und 180.000Hm runter..
Kann mir jemand sagen wie mann die Buchse vom Hauptlager abzieht?
Diese ist doch geteilt und von beiden Seiten eingepresst odr?
Die Buchsen haben aussen einen Bund an dem man sie abziehen kann odr?
Der Spalt ist sehr klein, unter 1mm, und der Bund nicht hoch.
Ich komm mit einer Klinge vom Schweizer Messer drunter, kann aber keinen Hebel aufbauen.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (16. Oktober 2008)

hmm..
gibts sowas wie einen Runden Abzieher mit ner Keilform auf dem Radius oder so?
Spezialwerkzeug BP-SM 231 ?


----------



## DaJerk (17. Oktober 2008)

Hatte das gefunden als ich wegen meiner knarzenden Schwinge gegoogelt hatte. Der Verfasser müsste ja wissen wie es geht.

Ich war auf jeden Fall etwas geschockt: aussen hui, innen Rost!

Schreib mal wenn Du die Lösung hast...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2008)

Die Kunststoffbuchsen kannst du jeweils von der gegenüber liegenden Seite rausschlagen, sind geteilt.
Neu bekommst du übrigen über igus deutschland.


----------



## DaJerk (17. Oktober 2008)

So, never ending Story (Rahmen zu klein?): ich hab mal mit Wasserwaage und Zollstock an meinem Kinderrad rumgemessen. Bei ungetravelter Pike habe ich null Sattelüberhöhung (gemessen Oberkante Sattel und Mitte Lenkergriff).

Kein Wunder dass ich damit bergauf keinen Spass habe. Am sympatischten ist mir eigentlich einen Flatbar mit Barends zu verbauen. Die Vorbaulänge bleibt, sonst komme ich ja noch weiter nach oben.


----------



## Ich bins! (17. Oktober 2008)

...vielleicht wäre es ja auch ne Alternative den Rahmen oder das bike zu verkaufen, und sich das gleiche dann in 18" zuzulegen.
Das bike muss in Normalausstattung passen, der Rest ist dann nur noch 
Feinanpassung.

Und wenn der 18" einem auch nicht gefällt, dann passt halt das bike nicht, man soll sich ja nichts schönreden.


----------



## DaJerk (17. Oktober 2008)

Die Realität kann ja so grausam sein  - Ich werd vorher nochmal das mit dem Lenker testen. Dann lass ich meinen Bauch entscheiden. Ich hab ja nicht den Ergeiz das Teil so "original" wie möglich zu bekommen, sondern ein Bike aufzubauen das meinen Vorlieben entspricht.

Wenn ich einen grösseren Rahmen nehme wirds an anderer Stelle kritisch: längeres Steuerrohr -> Lenker kommt noch höher.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen hat der kleine Rahmen auch Vorteile, so bocksteif wie der Rahmen, die Pike und meine Laufräder sind, ergibt das ein sehr direktes Fahrgefühl. Die Trägheit, die ich durch die höherbauende Pike erwartet hatte, fehlt völlig.

Fahrbar ist die Kiste auch so, nur wenn man 150-200 Km in der Woche auf dem Teil sitzt, erwartet man ein Bike das gut in allen Lebenslagen "funktioniert". 

Es geht ja auch nur um 2-3cm in der Länge, und strengenommen ist die Pike auch nicht für den Rahmen geeignet weil zu lang.

Letztendlich macht mir schrauben auch Spass und ich lern was dabei, diesmal vielleicht über den Umweg erstmal einen zu kleinen Rahmen gekauft zu haben


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (17. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider66, wie rausschlagen? 
In der mitte der Buchse sehe ich einen Spalt, also durch die Buchse dort ansetzten und rauskloppen odr? 
Nur wie setzt ich da an?
Schau jetzt gleich mal..
Igus kenn ich von der Arbeit, dort hab ich schon die hinteren Gleitlager gefunden.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (19. Oktober 2008)

Also an der Buchse kann ich net ansetzen! 
Ich sehe eigentlich nur eine Lösung.
Die kpl Einheit(Buchsen+Lager) nach einer Seite rauszudrücken/kloppen bis eine Seite frei ist und dann den Rest zur anderen Seite rausziehen.
Dann muß ich ein Lager, *um* dessen Breite, ins Tretlager pressen!
Wenn da kein Anschlag o ä ist.. Geht nur wenn das Lager innen zylindrische Form hat.
Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.. wenn da was verkantet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit_bln (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wo es Video im Inet zu sehen gibt wo jemand mit nem Old Slayer durch die gegen Heizt ??

Gruß


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Update:
Marzocchi 66 RC2X mit 150 mm, Atlas Bash, XO,...





...und es lässt sich sogar mit 150 mm an der Front bergauffahren


----------



## Ich bins! (20. Oktober 2008)

...aber die nobby nics sind ja wohl nicht dein ernst?


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Oktober 2008)

Voller Ernst! Junge, sehs locker! Ich find sie gut. Im Herbst, bei Laub kommen andere drauf!


----------



## DaJerk (20. Oktober 2008)

wobei mir das Bild aus Deinem Fotoalbum am besten gefällt:


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Trauere den Trails in Zermat auch noch nach!
Sind sogar auch die Nobbys drauf und ich lebe noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (20. Oktober 2008)

..und die Hörnchen hast Du auch überlebt  - Das Bild könnte glatt ne Titelseite von einer Outdoorzeitschrift oder vom Tourismusverband zieren, etwas kitschig, aber schön.

Meine Frage wäre eher: wieso ist das Bike so sauber...?


----------



## Donpromolli (28. Oktober 2008)

Wadenbeißerle schrieb:


> Also an der Buchse kann ich net ansetzen!
> Ich sehe eigentlich nur eine Lösung.
> Die kpl Einheit(Buchsen+Lager) nach einer Seite rauszudrücken/kloppen bis eine Seite frei ist und dann den Rest zur anderen Seite rausziehen.
> Dann muß ich ein Lager, *um* dessen Breite, ins Tretlager pressen!
> ...



@Wadenbeißerle:
Solltest Du Deine Lager noch nicht raus bekommen haben, meld Dich mal. Ich hab nen Messing-Spreizdübel, Eisspray, WD-40 (Lager waren eh hin) und nen Haarfön benutzt 
Durchschlagen geht nicht, ist ein Bund / Absatz mittig im Rahmen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (31. Oktober 2008)

Donpromolli,
hab noch nichts weiter unternommen bis jetzt und auch noch nix gehört was die Kulanzsache betrifft.. Da werd ich heut mal nachfragen!
Will auch den kpl Satz wechseln. 
Ich habe gar keinen Fön..  
wie setzt du denn das Mc Gyfer Werkzeug ein?


----------



## mankie (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe auch son Ding (mein Lieblingsrad !) wie auf dem Bild.  Überlege grade ob ich mit dem 18" Rahmen und 176 Länge meinerseits das Cockpit umbaue. Eigentlich passen die Ritchey Teile mit dem 100mm Vorbau auf langen Strecken ganz gut. Überlege aber einen 90mm zu kaufen bzw. noch weniger. Wünsche mir mehr Gefühl bei single track und wheelies. Das Rad hat ja Potenzial in alle Richtungen. Aber wo sind die Grenzen bei der Steigfähigkeit ? Watt is Minimum ? 
Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2008)

das Ding steckt schon was weg.
Wie schwer bist du?
Es gab mal einen Rückruf bei den Schwingen.
Die mit der senkrechten Bohrung in der Nähe der kettenblätter können brechen.

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 78kg, keine Probleme.

Außer, dass der Hinterbau bei einer harten Ladung den Schaltzug des Umwerfer plättet.

Gruß


----------



## DaJerk (31. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Außer, dass der Hinterbau bei einer harten Ladung den Schaltzug des Umwerfer plättet.



Ernsthaft? Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie das passieren soll.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Querstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben schlagt dann am Sattelrohr an und quetscht den Zug ein.
Habe noch einen zerdrücken drauf.


----------



## DaJerk (31. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich habe bei der Zugverlegung etwas kämpfen müssen, weil der hintere Schaltzug beim Einfedern an der Sattelklemme festzuhaken drohte (16,5" baut halt niedrig).

Deshalb hatte ich beim Einbau zum Testen extra den Dämpfer gelöst, und die Züge so verlegt, dass nix passieren kann. Bei mir geht der *Umwerferzug rechts* und der *Schaltwerkzug links* am Sattelrohr vorbei.

Da kann definitiv nix klemmen. Ich bin schon häufiger vom Biken zurückgekommen und hatte den O-Ring vom Kolben des Dämpfers "abgestreift" (Durchschlag). Jetzt habe ich eine Einstellung, bei der der O-Ring kurz vorm "Abwurf" draufbleibt. - Sonst ist mir der Fox trotz offener Zugstufe einfach zu unsensibel und überdämpft (95Kg nackich).

Edith sagt: hab gerade mal in Deinen Fotoalbum nachgesehen: Du fährst den Umwerferzug auf dem Oberrohr links. Ich habe die Züge vertauscht (kann man auf meinen Fotos gut erkennen), dann gibts auch vorn am Steuerrohr nicht so enge Radien und weniger Scheuerstellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. November 2008)

Fahre die leicht biegsamen Gore light Züge.
Die kann man in einem engen Radius verlegen, scheuern kaum.
Die letzte Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer ist bei mir auch so gedreht, dass der Zug so gerade verlaufen kann, also ohne Umlenkung.

Wenn ich den Dämpfer ohne Luft zusammendrücke kommt das Joch auch nicht an die Sattelstrebe.
Bei einem heftigen Durchschlag sieht das allerdings anders aus.
Ich meine ein Durchschlag mit einem lauten Knall.

ist bisher nur 2x vorgekommen, bei 20.000km und vielen Trails.


----------



## DaJerk (1. November 2008)

Nö, so böse war ich in der Tat noch nicht zu meinem Slayer. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass auf den Fotos hier im Forum anscheinend beide Arten der Zugverlegung gleichermassen vertreten sind. 

Da der hintere Zug beim Einfedern ganz schön geknickt wird, habe ich "meine" Variante gewählt. Der Umwerferzug ist dabei zwar etwas suboptimal verlegt, macht aber keine Zicken. Das Runterschalten per Federdruck geht mit sattem "Peng" vonstatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (11. November 2008)

Toll, mein Slayer hat wieder ein neues Wehwehchen: nach knapp 2 Monaten ist die hintere Buchse vom Fox "ausgeschlabbert". - Zugegeben, ich habe mein Slayer fast jeden Tag "artgerecht" bewegt, aber hochgerechnet 6 Buchsen pro Jahr kanns ja nicht sein 

Gibts eine vernünftige Alternative zur standard Foxbuchse? - Oder ne Bezugsquelle wo man die Teile günstig im 10er Pack bekommt? 

Gruss...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2008)

Das Leiden kenne ich.
Es gibt zwar Kunststofflager von IGUS die etwas länger halten, aber dann musst du dir neue Alu Buchsen für rein drehen.
FOX hat inch- Abmessungen, Alles was man hier bekommt ist metrisch.
Daher liegt die Buchse auch nicht so stramm im Dämpfer.


----------



## DaJerk (11. November 2008)

Das Drehen der Alubuchsen wäre nicht so das Riesenproblem, eher die von Dir angesprochene "metrische" Passung im Dämpfer.

Wenn ich das bei Igus richtig gelesen habe, soll sich das richtige Lagerspiel erst nach dem Einpressen ins Dämpferauge einstellen, hast Du mal ausprobiert ob die Igus-Buchsen genug Übermaß für eine Presspassung im zölligen Fox bieten?

Lohnt sich der Aufwand?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2008)

Ja, ich habe die IGUS Buchsen schon gefahren.
Haben im Dämpfer gehalten.
Es sind beige Buchsen mit Bund.
Den Bund kannst du abschneiden, dann passen sie recht gut.

Vielleicht kann man sie im Dämpfer zusätzlich noch mit Loctite fixieren.


----------



## DaJerk (12. November 2008)

@RockyRider66

hast Du eventuell die genauen Maße des Lagers bereit? Passt das Teil vielleicht?

Hab heute mal in ein paar Radshops im Ort nach den Fox DU-Gleitlagern gefragt und nur mitleidige Blicke geerntet 

Da ist nur der Kommentar von meiner Freundin noch besser; "ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl Auto fahren ist doch billiger als Rad fahren..." **tilt**


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2008)

Die scheinen auf den ersten Blick zu passen.
Ist ja Zollabmessung.
Die habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.
Wenn du den Preis hast gib mal bescheid.


----------



## DaJerk (12. November 2008)

Ich treffe mich am Woende mit einem Spezi. Bis dahin müsste ich wenigstens die richtigen Masse haben. Beim Aussendurchmesser bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Eingebaut lässt sich das schwer messen. Die DU-Buchsen gibts in Aussendurchmesser 5/8" oder 19/32". Im Forum bin ich auf folgende Masse gestossen:

Innendurchmesser 1/2" (12,7mm)
Außendurchmesser 19/32" (15,08mm)
Breite 1/2" (12,7mm)

Sowas gäbe es auch bei Igus (Form S inch Art.Nr GSI-0809-08) *klickme* aus Kunststoff (wäre mir fast lieber). Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht so sicher welcher Kunststoff der richtige ist.

Da gibts alternativ noch WSI-0809-08 aus iglidur W300

Bin mal gespannt wie das mit dem Preis aussieht


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2008)

Hatte damlas Kontakt mit IGUS.
man hat mir die W300 wegen der rauhen Welle (Alu) empfohlen.


----------



## Bikekäfer (12. November 2008)

Hi, ich habe jetzt mein Slayer endlich aufgebaut. Es ist ein 2005er Special Edition. Wie stell ich denn hier ein großes Bild ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (12. November 2008)

sehr hübsch!






Du must einfach nur den Link für die grosse Ansicht des Bildes als Grafik verlinken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2008)

sehr stimmig.
aber sind das ergon griffe mit ballenauflage?
oder hörnchen?


----------



## Kawaatze (13. November 2008)

Hallo,
sehr schön
So´nen Rahmen such ich auch noch in 16,5" .
Weiß keiner was??????
MfG


----------



## DaJerk (13. November 2008)

wäre blau in 16,5" auch Ok?


----------



## Kawaatze (13. November 2008)

Nee, blau gehört nicht unbedingt zu meinen bevorzugten Farben...
.


----------



## Bikekäfer (14. November 2008)

@ RockyRider 66: Es sind Ergon Griffe mit integrierten Hörnchen. Für Tourenfahrer sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2008)

auf dem trail halte ich dinger für unbrauchbar.
man kann den lenker nicht umgreifen.
für touren wohl ok


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> auf dem trail halte ich dinger für unbrauchbar.
> man kann den lenker nicht umgreifen.
> für touren wohl ok



kann mir keine Touren "ohne" Trails vorstellen


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. November 2008)

Die Dinger kann man auf dem Trail sowohl auf Touren fahren! Für DH sind sie eher nicht geeignet! Also, jeder nach seinem Gusto!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2008)

Wenn man den Gardasee schon zum DH zählt ist das richtig.


----------



## SBIKERC (25. November 2008)

kann mir Jemand sagen was für eine Klemmung  der Umwerfer am Slayer hat? 31,8mm???
Bekomme bald wahrscheinlich eins und da wollte ich vorher somal Teile kaufen


----------



## MTsports (25. November 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> kann mir Jemand sagen was für eine Klemmung  der Umwerfer am Slayer hat? 31,8mm???
> Bekomme bald wahrscheinlich eins und da wollte ich vorher somal Teile kaufen


----------



## SBIKERC (25. November 2008)

ah danke...also 31,8


----------



## MTsports (25. November 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ah danke...also 31,8



ja


----------



## SBIKERC (25. November 2008)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Sollte ein Downswing Top Pull Umwerfer sein. Der Topswing von Shimano geht nicht weit genug runter. Ob SRAM passt weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



ich zitiere mir es einmal damit ich es besser finde


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. November 2008)

*ride on.........

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosquito68 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mensch, gerade wo ich diesen Thread entdecke scheint es hier ruhig zu werden. Sollte es aber nicht. Mein Gefühl ist, dass das Ur-Slayer mal richtig Kult wird. Warum glaube ich das? Für mich ist das Bike mit seinen zuletzt 130/125mm Federweg der Prototyp aller All Mountains, ein Rad, das Rotwild gerade erst erfindet. Zudem musste das Slayer nur sterben, damit sich die horrenden Entwicklungskosten für das ETS-X amortisieren konnten, dass zum All-Mountain aufgebohrt wurde. Das neue Altitude hat was, wird aber nicht mehr in Canada hergestellt. Das Ur-Slayer fährt sich einfach geil und das Pic von Rocklandbiker zeigt am besten wofür dieses Rad gemacht ist: Epische Bike-Erlebnisse.

PS: Ich habe mein Slayer SXC letzte Woche verkauft, weil ich einfach lieber auf dem "alten" rumfahre...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2008)

Das old Slayer ist wirklich eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Habe es 4 Jahre gefahren, mehrere Alpencross, oft Gardasee, alles kein Problem.
Für den Bikepark ist es nur bedingt einzusetzen, aber dafür ist es auch nicht gebaut.
Mein SXC muss sich erst noch bewähren...............


----------



## rainozeros (15. Dezember 2008)

So. Mein Slayer hatte wohl ein paar Veränderungen seit meinem letzten Post. Zuerst MZ Allmountain => baut aber zu hoch. Dann RS Pike => zu schwer. Jetzt RS Revelation => passt
Mittlerweile habe ich den Fox AVA. Muss ich aber erst noch testen.

Allgemein bin ich nach wie vor von diesem Traumbike überzeugt. Meins ist aus dem Jahre 2002. Der Hinterbau ist noch immer supersteif. Alles hält und alles rockt extrem. Ich fahre eigentlich alles mit dem Ding. Am liebsten aber die härtere Gangart. Es macht einfach alles mit. Schade, dass das Old Slayer nicht mehr produziert wird. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. 

Ein kleiner Beitrag damit der O-S-Thread nicht ganz verstaubt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Dezember 2008)

@ rainozeros


was ist das für ne Vorbaukombination ?


----------



## rainozeros (16. Dezember 2008)

@ rocklandbiker

Ganz normaler 70mm Specialized Vorbau und Bontrager Lowrizer Bar.


----------



## SBIKERC (17. Dezember 2008)

schätze das mein OS Hotrod noch diese Woche fertig wird


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Dezember 2008)

da ich bald wieder mein slayer ausfahren werde(das in deutschland steht und ich nur alle paar monate dahin komme), und ich grad wieder mal den thread durchgeschaut habe, will ich meins nochmal hier wieder mal posten.

das schöne an dem bike ist, dass ich es vor ca 2 jahren gebraucht zusammengekauft habe, zu einem preis von insgesamt rund 1000 euro. der rahmen ist 2001er baujahr und fährt IMMER noch, hat keine risse, ist aber leider shcon etwas weich, ob das von anfang an war weiß ich nicht, stört mich eigentlich auch nicht so stark, weil ich eher der genießer als der racer bin. 
ich verleihe das rad oft an freunde, mit denen ich touren fahre, und bekomme dann jedesmal die aussage zu hören "bitte gib das rad niemals her, das fährt soooo toll"

ausgestattet mit der legendären Z1 mcr, hope bulb naben, hope mini bremsen, xt komponenten, nem syntace lenker und thomson vorbau. mittlerweile wurden die schwarzen f219 gegen x223 felgen in silber getauscht. die stütze gegen eine race face xy, die reifen gegen nobby nic, und der dämpfer gegen einen luftdämpfer(float).


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Dezember 2008)

Mein erstes Neues für 2009, kommt bald noch Syntace Vorbau/Lenker und ggf ein SLR
Rocky Mountain Slayer Hotrod limitet, RS Pike 426 U-Turn/Poplock 95-140mm, Fox Float RP3 125mm, Magura Louise FR 210/180mm, X.0, Atlas, Thomson, Hügi 440 FR etc.
14 kg


----------



## mosquito68 (19. Dezember 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Mein erstes Neues für 2009, kommt bald noch Syntace Vorbau/Lenker und ggf ein SLR
> Rocky Mountain Slayer Hotrod limitet, RS Pike 426 U-Turn/Poplock 95-140mm, Fox Float RP3 125mm, Magura Louise FR 210/180mm, X.0, Atlas, Thomson, Hügi 440 FR etc.
> 14 kg



Sehr schön. Vor allem die Biervorratshalter am Heck ;o)
Klasse, dass sich hier wieder was bewegt und so viele Old Slayer für 2009 frisch gemacht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (22. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die Angst vorm Einschlafen des OLD Slayer Thread haben: Werde über Weihnachten ein gutes altes 2003er Edge aufbauen - hoffe ich bin damit hir willkommen ;-)


----------



## haural (22. Dezember 2008)

rainozeros schrieb:


> So. Mein Slayer hatte wohl ein paar Veränderungen seit meinem letzten Post. Zuerst MZ Allmountain => baut aber zu hoch. Dann RS Pike => zu schwer. Jetzt RS Revelation => passt



überlege auch die Revelation zu kaufen, allerdings fürs New Slayer. Falls es das 2009er Modell, also 140 mm, ist: Wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe? Wäre nett wenn du mal messen könntest.


----------



## xtobix (23. Dezember 2008)

haural schrieb:


> überlege auch die Revelation zu kaufen, allerdings fürs New Slayer. Falls es das 2009er Modell, also 140 mm, ist: Wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe? Wäre nett wenn du mal messen könntest.



die rock shox einbauhöhen für 2009 als PDF: 
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/...Axle2Crown.pdf

laut liste: 521 mm für die ab 2009 mit 140 mm. 508 mm für die ab 2006-2008.

interessant vielleicht auch noch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3051536&postcount=1

ich würd sagen die weiße revelation auf dem bild ist die mit 130mm von 2008. laut decals... oder?


----------



## haural (23. Dezember 2008)

danke...for allem für den Link hier im Forum, wer suchen kann ist klar im Vorteil

denk auch das es die "alte" Revelation ist. Die neue hat ja die roten Streifen.


----------



## mosquito68 (25. Dezember 2008)

haural schrieb:


> überlege auch die Revelation zu kaufen, allerdings fürs New Slayer. Falls es das 2009er Modell, also 140 mm, ist: Wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe? Wäre nett wenn du mal messen könntest.



In meinem Slayer SXC hatte ich zunächst eine 140mm Pike. Die Gabel selbst ist zwar echt klasse, aber ihr fehlen nun einmal die 20mm Federweg, die das New Slayer mitbringt. Das Rad war träge und kopflastig. Dementsprechend würde ich für's neue Slayer eher eine 160er Gabel empfehlen...


----------



## rainozeros (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich hab die 08er revelation. Hat 510mm Einbauhöhe. Aber 140mm fahren sich auch super bei der Pike. 

Habe nur auf Luft gewechselt, weil ich mir einfach halt 500g Gewicht spare. Funktion ist echt super von der Revelation.

09 Rev mit 140mm muss echt abgehen. Würde ich schon einbauen. War leider zu meinerm Kaufdatum noch nicht erhältlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Slayer meiner liebsten... 12.0 kg - eine schöne Kurbel fehlt noch....


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Januar 2009)

neue fotos von meinem:


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Januar 2009)

Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Classic-Slayer im Finale Ligure-Setup. Habe es wieder "aufgespeckt" mit Flattformpedalen und den neuen Fat Albert. 
Auch relativ neu, die Formula THE ONE - geile Bremse.




Hier das komplette Setup: Slayer 2009


----------



## mosquito68 (9. Januar 2009)

Und meins hat passend zum Wetter neue Puschen bekommen...


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Classic-Slayer im Finale Ligure-Setup. Habe es wieder "aufgespeckt" mit Flattformpedalen und den neuen Fat Albert.
> Auch relativ neu, die Formula THE ONE - geile Bremse.
> 
> 
> ...



ist das der neue 2,4"-er Fat Albert???
mein 2,4"-er NN sitzt sehr eng, im Wiegetritt kommt er gelegentlich gegen den Hinterbau


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Januar 2009)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> neue fotos von meinem:



2,4"-er NN???
wenn ja kommt der auch wie bei mir gegen den Hinterbau im Wiegetritt?


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ist das der neue 2,4"-er Fat Albert???
> mein 2,4"-er NN sitzt sehr eng, im Wiegetritt kommt er gelegentlich gegen den Hinterbau



Vorne ist es der 2,4er, aber hinten fahre ich den 2,25er, nachdem ich mit dem alten 2,35 FA fast eine Hinterbauschwinge geschrottet hatte. 

Der Reifen passt zwar bei mir rein, aber gröbere Steine spreizen sich zwischen Schwinge und Reifenlauffläche und zerstören so mit der Zeit die Schwinge. Funktioniert ganz gut, da mir die 2,4er Breite und der damit verbundene Grip vorne viel wichtiger ist. Wenn es auf AX geht montiere ich aus Gewichtsgründen vorne wohl auch den 2,25er Fat Albert.

Letzes Jahr bin ich mit dem 2,25er NN meinen Alpencross gefahren. Der war m. E. im groben Dolomitengeröll völlig überfordert. Ohne Tubeless mit Doc Blue hätte ich wohl 20 Platten gehabt. Da erhoffe ich mir von neuen FA deutlich mehr pannensicherheit und natürlich mehr Grip. Der alte war da ja unschlagbar.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Januar 2009)

ne is glaub ich ein 2,25er. finde den reifen perfekt. und an den hinterbau schlägt nix


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Januar 2009)

Danke euch beiden, dann werde ich wohl bald hinten auf 2,25" umrüsten


----------



## rainozeros (24. Januar 2009)

Hey Old Slayer Community!
Ich vercheck meinen Old Slayer Rahmen. Bin doch auf etwas mit mehr Federweg umgestiegen. 
check
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=166972

Bei Interesse melden oder potentiellen Interessenten weitersagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (25. Januar 2009)

rainozeros schrieb:


> Hey Old Slayer Community!
> Ich vercheck meinen Old Slayer Rahmen. Bin doch auf etwas mit mehr Federweg umgestiegen.
> check
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=166972
> ...



Das bitte lesen und entsprechend verhalten: Verhalten in Herstellerforen
Danke


----------



## 2o83 (25. Januar 2009)

Also ich fahr hinten nen Conti Rubber Queen 2,4", aber nur wenn es Trocken ist, sonst 2,2"! Passt aber beides!


----------



## 2o83 (28. Januar 2009)

Moin, ich hab da mal `ne Frage: Ist es möglich in `n Slayer von 2001 die Lager von denen ab 2003 einzubauen? Das sind ja keine Gleitlager mehr dann! Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2009)

nein


----------



## bernd_spiegel (29. Januar 2009)

ich glaube das old slayer ist wohl das einzige rocky, dass keinem geizwahn zum opfer gefallen zu sein scheint  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250361033369


----------



## Bikerredstar (30. Januar 2009)

Servus, wie vor längerer Zeit angekündigt nun mein Radel - steht zwar "Edge" drauf, soweit ich weis ist es aber mit dem alten Slayer (2003) identisch oder?






...ach ja, bitte nicht gleich schimpfen wegen dem Aufbau: Pedale sind schon getauscht (Time Z) und V-Brakes sind auch nicht als Dauerlösung gedacht. Denke ich werde meine 2005 Louise dranschrauben...


----------



## jerome74 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Kollegen!
Hier mal meine Schnitte...
Will noch unter 13 Kilo kommen und habe da an eine Float oder Talas gedacht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob eine 130er Gabel in diesem 2004er Rahmen funktionieren würde?? Momentan ist, wie ihr seht, eine Vanilla RLC 125 verbaut. Welchen Federweg fahrt ihr an euren 04 Slayer??


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre in meinen 2005er eine TALAS RLC mit 130 mm. Ab ca. 15% bei längeren Anstiegen bin ich ganz froh die Gabel absenken zu können. Mehr als 130 würde ich daher nicht reinbauen.

Unter 13 ist kein Problem beim Old Slayer. Ich hatte menes letztes Jahr mit Nobby Nics auf 12,5 kg runterbekommen. Fährt sich gleich viel angenehmer bergauf


----------



## jerome74 (31. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ....Ich hatte menes letztes Jahr mit Nobby Nics auf 15, 5 runterbekommen....


Du meinst bestimmt 12,5... oder!?
Hab mir dein Slayer mal angesehen. Ist das der 12,5 Kg Aufbau? (Außer den Alberts). 
Falls ja, hast du ne Teileliste parat? Würde gern mal vergleichen. Der Aufbau ist ja schon ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2009)

jerome74 schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt 12,5... oder!?
> Hab mir dein Slayer mal angesehen. Ist das der 12,5 Kg Aufbau? (Außer den Alberts).
> Falls ja, hast du ne Teileliste parat? Würde gern mal vergleichen. Der Aufbau ist ja schon ähnlich.


Wieso, ich hatte doch 12,5 geschrieben

Albert 2,25/2,4 auf 2x 2,25er Nobbys und die schweren Plattformpedale auf XTR.
Hier der genaue Aufbau vom letzten Jahr:
http://www.all-mountain.de/fuhrpark/slayer/slayer_2008.htm


----------



## 2o83 (31. Januar 2009)

Also ich fahre in meinem Slayer`ne 150mm Gabel und das geht auch noch, sogar ohne Absenkung! Lenkwinkel wird halt ein wenig flacher, aber dafür wird es laufruhiger! Und ist nicht so schlimm das die Lenkung abkippen würde!


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre in meinem Slayer`ne 150mm Gabel und das geht auch noch, sogar ohne Absenkung! Lenkwinkel wird halt ein wenig flacher, aber dafür wird es laufruhiger! Und ist nicht so schlimm das die Lenkung abkippen würde!



Bist Du mit Deiner 150er Gabel schon mal sowas wie den Monte Altissimo raufgefahren? Ich spreche von 2000 Hm am Stück mit 12 -17% Steigung?


----------



## 2o83 (1. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Bist Du mit Deiner 150er Gabel schon mal sowas wie den Monte Altissimo raufgefahren? Ich spreche von 2000 Hm am Stück mit 12 -17% Steigung?



Nö, nur circa 1200hm, bequem im sitzen rauf! Und das geht mit meinen anderen Rädern auch, die haben mehr und Bergauf ist mir das egal wie schnell ich bin!  Und ansonsten fahr ich überwiegend in Mittelgebirgen, 5-6 mal im Jahr in den Alpen und das geht. Und ich glaub nicht das Der "Monte Altissimo" dein Hausberg ist!


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Nö, nur circa 1200hm, bequem im sitzen rauf! Und das geht mit meinen anderen Rädern auch, die haben mehr und Bergauf ist mir das egal wie schnell ich bin!  Und ansonsten fahr ich überwiegend in Mittelgebirgen, 5-6 mal im Jahr in den Alpen und das geht. Und ich glaub nicht das Der "Monte Altissimo" dein Hausberg ist!



Altissimo Hausberg? Hmm, kommt mir schon fast so vor, denn es gab durchaus Zeiten, wo ich 5-6 mal in Jahr an den Lago runtergefahren bin. 
Ansonsten sind meine "Hausberge" die bayrischen Alpen. Da geht es auch ab und zu länger (und steil) bergauf

150 mm am Old Slayer sind im Mittlegebige ok, aber wenn man wie ich fast nur in den Alpen unterwegs ist würde ich weniger reinbauen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte an meinem old Slayer auch eine 150 mm 66 rc 2x drinnen! Ging alles super, ob in den Alpen oder bei mir im Mittelgebirge! Brauchte bisher noch keine Gondel, um hoch zu kommen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Tja was soll ich sagen. Ich bin seit 5 Jahren mit meinem Old Slayer in den Alpen und sonstwo unterwegs. Ab einer Steigung von ca. 15% liegt bei ausgefahrener 130mm Gabel das Vorderrad nicht mehr sauber am Boden. Deshalb nutze ich gerne die Absenkmöglichkeit meienr TALAS. 

Wenn es bei Euch nicht so ist? Hmm, eventuell habt Ihr ja eine Spezialanfertung des Slayer, oder die Erdanziehung ist bei Euren Touren anders. Man weiß es nicht

Im Ernst ich kanns nicht glauben. Geometrieänderungen gabs meines Wissens keine beim Old Slayer und das die Fox-Gabeln höher als andere Gabeln bauen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

Tja, dann hat jeder so seine Vorlieben! Glaub es oder nicht. Da gibts auch nichts zu diskutieren, denn über Geschmäcker lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, hier gehts um den Austausch von Erfahrungen!


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Tja, dann hat jeder so seine Vorlieben! Galub es oder nicht. Da gibts auch nichts zu diskutieren, denn über Geschmäcker lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, hier gehts um den Austausch von Erfahrungen!



Richtig, hier geht's um den Austausch von Erfahrungen. Erfahrugnen die ich die letzten 5 Jahre mit meinem Classic Slayer auf unzähligen Alpentouren gemacht habe.


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

Wir drängen Dir auch keine 150 er Gabel auf! Hauptsache jeder ist zufrieden mit dem was er hat. Nutze weiter Dein Alpenerfahrungen und mache das beste daraus!!!

Mit sportlichen Grüßen


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Wir drängen Dir auch keine 150 er Gabel auf! Hauptsache jeder ist zufrieden mit dem was er hat. Nutze weiter Dein Alpenerfahrungen und mache das beste daraus!!!
> 
> Mit sportlichen Grüßen



Ich wollte keineswegs streiten

Mir geht es einfach darum zu ergründen warum 2 von 3 Leuten mit dem identischen Bike gleichlange und gleichsteile Anstiege mit 150 mm locker hochfahren und bei einem bäumt sich das Bike schon bei 130 mm auf.

Verstehe ich halt einfach nicht, denn eigentlich gelten für uns alle die gleichen physikalischen Gesetze.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Weil 2 von 3 Bikern nicht fahren können.........


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

???

2 von 3 oder einer von 3 nicht fahren kann? Die zwei können doch fahren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2009)

dann so


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Die 2 von 3 sind herzlich eingeladen mit mir mal den Altissimo hochzufahren. Dann wissen wir's genau


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Weil 2 von 3 Bikern nicht fahren können.........


Wenn Du schon unbedingt jemanden hier im Forum persönlich angreifen musst, sollte Logik für Dich kein Fremdwort sein.

PS: Die eckige Klammer ist rechts neben der 9 auf Deiner Tastatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> PS: Die eckige Klammer ist rechts neben der 9 auf Deiner Tastatur



Danke, jetzt weiß ich es auch!


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt weiß ich es auch!


Bitte, gerne.


----------



## 2o83 (1. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, mir ist das völlig Bratwurst wie schnell ich oben bin, mir geht es um den Spaß Bergab! Und das klappt auch im sitzen... Da hochfahren? Klar, nehm ich an!


----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ab einer Steigung von ca. 15% liegt bei ausgefahrener 130mm Gabel das Vorderrad nicht mehr sauber am Boden. Deshalb nutze ich gerne die Absenkmöglichkeit meienr TALAS.
> 
> Wenn es bei Euch nicht so ist? Hmm, eventuell habt Ihr ja eine Spezialanfertung des Slayer, oder die Erdanziehung ist bei Euren Touren anders. Man weiß es nicht



also dem muß ich jetzt aber auch mal widersprechen, ich hatte in meinem old slayer auch die 130er talas und habe die absenkung eigentlich nie benutzt da das bike auch mit 130mm vorne praktisch jede steigung nimmt (bis 25% oder längere anstiege mit 20%) wenn Du schreibst ab 15% - stimmt irgent etwas nicht, denn bei 15% braucht man nun wirklich noch keine anforderungen an eine bikegeometrie. jetzt bleibt nur noch verschiedene definitionen von %-steigungen...... gruß jako


----------



## SBIKERC (2. Februar 2009)

jerome74 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen!
> Hier mal meine Schnitte...
> Will noch unter 13 Kilo kommen und habe da an eine Float oder Talas gedacht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob eine 130er Gabel in diesem 2004er Rahmen funktionieren würde?? Momentan ist, wie ihr seht, eine Vanilla RLC 125 verbaut. Welchen Federweg fahrt ihr an euren 04 Slayer??



fahre in meinem eine RS Pike mit 140mm...geht bergauf dank Poplock immernoch super
ist aber auch mehr auf Trail Fungerät ausgelegt anstatt als reiner Tourer


----------



## SBIKERC (2. Februar 2009)

hier ein Bild


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Februar 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> also dem muß ich jetzt aber auch mal widersprechen, ich hatte in meinem old slayer auch die 130er talas und habe die absenkung eigentlich nie benutzt da das bike auch mit 130mm vorne praktisch jede steigung nimmt (bis 25% oder längere anstiege mit 20%) wenn Du schreibst ab 15% - stimmt irgent etwas nicht, denn bei 15% braucht man nun wirklich noch keine anforderungen an eine bikegeometrie. jetzt bleibt nur noch verschiedene definitionen von %-steigungen...... gruß jako



Das bei mir dann wohl igendwas anders ist als bei den anderen vermute ich auch (könnte zum Beispiel meine 2,5 cm nach hinten versetzte XY-Stütze sein). Darüber wollte ich hier eigentlich auch diskutieren.

Wenn aber solche sinnfreie Poser-Postings wie von lovetheride83 und vor allem wie von RockyRider66 kommen vergeht mir die Lust an solchen Diskussionen hier im Thread. Darum lass ich das jetzt einfach sein.


----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> (könnte zum Beispiel meine 2,5 cm nach hinten versetzte XY-Stütze sein). Darüber wollte ich hier eigentlich auch diskutieren.



jetzt noch ein kurzer vorbau dazu und keine sattelüberhöhung dann könnte das so sein.... als münchner kennst du bestimmt den weg im karwendel an der ladizalm vorbei zur falkenhütte das sind nach moser und nach meinem ciclo 30% - da bin ich mit ausgefahrenen 130mm hoch, das old slayer kann klettern   gruß jako


----------



## Fledermausland (2. Februar 2009)

servus zusammen.
@bikerredstar: sehr schönes bike und das rs blau leuchtet so schön 
also zu eurem steigungs-absenkungs-konflikt kann ich nur sagen, dass es jeder selber wissen sollte wie er sein rad zu welchem einsatzgebiet aufbaut. ich denke vielmehr als eine absenkung, bringt das vorbau-lenker-zusammenspiel, vor allem in sachen handling. 
@jerome74: ich habe selber eine 130mm vanilla in dem old slayer/edge gefahren und fahre in meinem neuen rad eine 36 talas rc2. die vanilla ist von der federperformance viel besser als die talas. würde mir also überlegen, ob du die paar gramm wirklich an der tollen gabel einsparen willst und ne absenkung scheinst du bis jetzt ja auch nicht gebraucht zu haben. 
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (2. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das bei mir dann wohl igendwas anders ist als bei den anderen vermute ich auch (könnte zum Beispiel meine 2,5 cm nach hinten versetzte XY-Stütze sein). Darüber wollte ich hier eigentlich auch diskutieren.



Da bist Du übrigens auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich fahre bei 178cm den kleinen 16,5er Rahmen mit der Pike. Unfahrbar wie ich dachte. Dabei hab ich nur auf den Rat eines Bekannten gehört: "langen Vorbau und dann machste noch den Sattel etwas zurück, dann passt das".

Irgendwann hab ich aufgehört die Gabel auf 120mm zu traveln und hab den Sattel mal ganz nach vorn gestellt. Plötzlich fährt das Teil auch mit 140mm wunderbar. Mit einem Albert vorn sind auch die Lenkkräfte völlig normal.

Fazit: bloss keine Offset-Stütze verwenden!


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Februar 2009)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> servus zusammen.
> @bikerredstar: sehr schönes bike und das rs blau leuchtet so schön
> also zu eurem steigungs-absenkungs-konflikt kann ich nur sagen, dass es jeder selber wissen sollte wie er sein rad zu welchem einsatzgebiet aufbaut. ich denke vielmehr als eine absenkung, bringt das vorbau-lenker-zusammenspiel, vor allem in sachen handling.
> 
> lg



@ Fledermausland: Ja, besten Dank noch mal für den Rahmen  Habe es bei dem vielen Saltz auf den Straßen aber noch kaum übers Herz gebracht ihn zu bewegen...

Was die Diskusion angeht: Klar soll erstmal jeder für sich testen 
Ich war jetzt auch mit voll ausgefahrenen 130mm unterwegs (Edge für mich = Tourenbike) und der Hobel stieg am Berg ziehmlich früh; Denke mal, dass ich mir auch noch eine gerade Sattelstütze zulegen, da ich so ein notorischer "bin jetzt zu Faul zum Absenken"-Typ bin


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Februar 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> jetzt noch ein kurzer vorbau dazu und keine sattelüberhöhung dann könnte das so sein.... als münchner kennst du bestimmt den weg im karwendel an der ladizalm vorbei zur falkenhütte das sind nach moser und nach meinem ciclo 30% - da bin ich mit ausgefahrenen 130mm hoch, das old slayer kann klettern   gruß jako


Sattelüberhöhung hab ich reichlich, aber zur nach hinten versetzten XY einen 9er Vorbau mit 70er Riser verbaut. Zur Falkenhütte rauf geht es bei mir mit voll abgesenkter Gabel gerade mal noch so ohne das mir das Vorderrad entgegenkommt. 



DaJerk schrieb:


> Da bist Du übrigens auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich fahre bei 178cm den kleinen 16,5er Rahmen mit der Pike. Unfahrbar wie ich dachte. Dabei hab ich nur auf den Rat eines Bekannten gehört: "langen Vorbau und dann machste noch den Sattel etwas zurück, dann passt das".
> 
> Irgendwann hab ich aufgehört die Gabel auf 120mm zu traveln und hab den Sattel mal ganz nach vorn gestellt. Plötzlich fährt das Teil auch mit 140mm wunderbar. Mit einem Albert vorn sind auch die Lenkkräfte völlig normal.
> 
> Fazit: bloss keine Offset-Stütze verwenden!



Hab mir meine Sitzposition mal etwas genauer angeschaut, den Sattel 2-3 Zentimeter nach vorne schieben sollte noch kein Problem sein. Werde das jetzt mal zentimeterweise testen. Wenn es was bringt werde ich wohl dann auf eine DEUS Sattelstütze umrüsten, damit der Sattel wieder einigermaßen mittig geklemmt wird.


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Hab mir meine Sitzposition mal etwas genauer angeschaut, den Sattel 2-3 Zentimeter nach vorne schieben sollte noch kein Problem sein. Werde das jetzt mal zentimeterweise testen und wenn es was bringt dann eventuell auf eine DEUS Sattelstütze umrüsten, damit der Sattel wieder einigermaßen mittig geklemmt wird.



...denke ich werde das genauso machen...


----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2009)

hi, ich habe mich per bodyscanning vermessen lassen - so wie hier z.B. beschrieben http://www.bikeshops.de/Bikeshops/BikeGuide/BikeGuideBodyscanning.asp
dementsprechend wir der versatz von tretlagermitte bis zur sattelstütze eingestellt. bei dem sitzwinkel vom slayer kann da niemals eine geknickte sattelstütze zum einsatz kommen...... für die richtige kraftübertragung und die richtige belastung für die knie ist dieses mass sehr wichtig. gruß jako


----------



## jerome74 (2. Februar 2009)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> @jerome74: ich habe selber eine 130mm vanilla in dem old slayer/edge gefahren und fahre in meinem neuen rad eine 36 talas rc2. die vanilla ist von der federperformance viel besser als die talas. würde mir also überlegen, ob du die paar gramm wirklich an der tollen gabel einsparen willst und ne absenkung scheinst du bis jetzt ja auch nicht gebraucht zu haben.
> lg


@Fledermausland
Hallo!
Hast recht... viel Gewicht spar ich nicht ein. Sind ca. 150gr. gegenüber einer Talas. Bei meinen Überlegungen die Gabel zu wechseln ging es mir eigentlich um beides, geringeres Gewicht und der Option den Federweg anpassen zu können. Bin jetzt zwar kein "Höhenmeterkiller" aber bei manchen Passagen muss ich schon aus dem Sattel um genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen. Liegt vermutlich auch an dem,von All-Mountain angesprochenen, "Setback".
@All-Mountain:
Danke für die Liste! Ist ja schon ein feiner Aufbau...
Das mit der Setback Stütze ist ein Argument. Musste aber eine nehmen, weil ich von meinen Körpermaßen her zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen stand und mich für den kleineren entschieden hatte.
Teste demnächst aber mal eine normale mit gleicher Vorbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (2. Februar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das bei mir dann wohl igendwas anders ist als bei den anderen vermute ich auch (könnte zum Beispiel meine 2,5 cm nach hinten versetzte XY-Stütze sein). Darüber wollte ich hier eigentlich auch diskutieren.
> 
> Wenn aber solche sinnfreie Poser-Postings wie von lovetheride83 und vor allem wie von RockyRider66 kommen vergeht mir die Lust an solchen Diskussionen hier im Thread. Darum lass ich das jetzt einfach sein.



Wieso? Darf man seine Meinung nicht äußern? Ach und danke für das Poser, musst mich ja gut kennen! Aber zurück zu der Sattelstütze, hab meine nach hinten versetzte getauscht, damit ging das nämlich nicht!


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Februar 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu der Sattelstütze, hab meine nach hinten versetzte getauscht, damit ging das nämlich nicht!



Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Bandit_bln (15. Februar 2009)

So hier nach längerer Bastelzeit nun auch mein Baby für das Jahr 2009 vorbereitet 

Meine Waage sagt was von 12,5 KG bei 20,5 Zoll. Aber ob die so genau ist weiss ich nicht. Muss mal in nen Bikeladen gehen.


----------



## Schwarzwald (20. Februar 2009)

Gab es den Rahmen mal in weiß, oder hast Du den umlackieren lassen?

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Bandit_bln (21. Februar 2009)

Ja den gab es 2004 in Weiß, 



Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Gab es den Rahmen mal in weiß, oder hast Du den umlackieren lassen?
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwald


----------



## SBIKERC (2. März 2009)

^^der Rahmen schaut riesig aus
hier nochmal meins...neu sind
der 2,25" NN am HR anstatt des 2,4" NN
die Syntace VRO Kombi anstatt der Hussefelt Kombi
und der Sigma BC 2006 RM limitet Tacho
kommt noch ein Carbon Flaschenhalter und dann noch ein  richtiges Foto und gut is


----------



## zwops (2. März 2009)

hey, da war gestern aber auch jemand in aplerbeck 




SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^der Rahmen schaut riesig aus
> hier nochmal meins...neu sind
> der 2,25" NN am HR anstatt des 2,4" NN
> die Syntace VRO Kombi anstatt der Hussefelt Kombi
> ...


----------



## Bandit_bln (2. März 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^der Rahmen schaut riesig aus


 
Na er ist ja auch nich gerade klein, aber ich auch nicht. Da braucht man schon nen ordentlich Esel 
Ich mach demnächst nochmal Fotos mit mir drauf in Action


----------



## SBIKERC (3. März 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> hey, da war gestern aber auch jemand in aplerbeck



richtig 
war besser als erwartet...die Strecke war schön zu fahren, lag aber auch an den tollen Wetter


----------



## zwops (3. März 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> richtig
> war besser als erwartet...die Strecke war schön zu fahren, lag aber auch an den tollen Wetter



stimmt, war eine schöne runde. und durch den schlamm im wald gab`s noch extra spass 

falls dir am start mal ein vertex aufgefallen ist, dass neben deinem slayer lag...das war meins 
(ich fand hardtail ausreichend für die runde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (4. März 2009)

^^ich wollte eigentlich mit meinem XTC fahren aber als ich es morgens einpacken wollte...Platten...da habe ich eben das Slayer genommen


----------



## Deleted 125185 (16. März 2009)

Sorry das ich da einfach so im Thread dazwischenfunke aber ich hÃ¤tt eine mal eine Frage an die Rocky Gemeinde:

Ich besitze ein 2001 Rocky Mountain Edge (Schwarz mit Gelber Schrift genau wie hier zu sehen.) das bis auf neue Maxxis Ignitor aus dem Vorjahr noch in Originalzustand ist. Das Bike wurde nur in der Stadt gefahren (ja ja ...) und ist dementsprechend in einem Top Zustand! Es wurde letztes Jahr servicesiert und es paÃt alles auÃer den etwas ausgeleierten Rahmenlagern die noch getauscht werden mÃ¼Ãten (ca. 40â¬).

Ich wÃ¼rde das Bike gerne verkaufen und wollte mal nachfragen was man dafÃ¼r noch verlangen kann?


----------



## Bandit_bln (17. März 2009)

Schwer zu sagen aber ich tippe mal so zwischen 300 - 600 

Ist halt auch immer ein bisschen Glück dabei


----------



## eleflo (17. März 2009)

Gerade einen neuen Fred begonnen, aber passt ja auch hierher...

Was haltet Ihr von einer Fox F120 im old slayer? Möchte ein "schnelles" All Mountain aufbauen.
Oder doch lieber die Vanilla RL mit 130mm Federweg?

Danke für jeden Tipp!

eleflo


----------



## mankie (19. März 2009)

Ich habe eine Fox Talas RL 90-130 mm, fahre diese meist auf der mittleren Einstellung, denn ich wohne am hügeligen Niederrhein und hab meist nur Halden   .    120 mm passen bestimmt gut. Finde meine Fox allerdings nicht so feinfühlig und sie hat schon (nach 2 Jahren) minimales Spiel an den Tauchrohren. Habe mal ne Manitou Skareb am Hardtail gehabt, der trauer ich noch nach. 
Würde die Frage zum Tuning gerne weiterführen: Suche leichte standfeste Pedalen, ein variables Vorbau-Lenkersystem , schnellere Reifen (als Nobby Nic) und ne gerade Sattelstütze (Ritchey leiert direkt aus) . Tipps ? 

Grüsse


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2009)

mankie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fox Talas RL 90-130 mm, fahre diese meist auf der mittleren Einstellung, denn ich wohne am hügeligen Niederrhein und hab meist nur Halden   .    120 mm passen bestimmt gut. Finde meine Fox allerdings nicht so feinfühlig und sie hat schon (nach 2 Jahren) minimales Spiel an den Tauchrohren. Habe mal ne Manitou Skareb am Hardtail gehabt, der trauer ich noch nach.
> Würde die Frage zum Tuning gerne weiterführen: Suche leichte standfeste Pedalen, ein variables Vorbau-Lenkersystem , schnellere Reifen (als Nobby Nic) und ne gerade Sattelstütze (Ritchey leiert direkt aus) . Tipps ?
> 
> Grüsse



Ich kann dir einen Syntace VRO Vorbau anbieten.
Größe M mit 20 Grad.
Kaum gefahren, Fehlkauf


----------



## Ich bins! (20. März 2009)

Hallo,
gegen eine Rock Shock Revelation 90-( knapp)140 spricht doch auch nichts, oder?
Zur Zeit fahre ich eine serienmäßig verbaute MZ MX pro mit 120mm, dort ist aber die Zugstufe defekt.

Zum Reifenthema: Hinten kann man einen Maxis crosmark 2,25 fahren, der rollt leichter als NN 2,4.Mir persönlich hätte er etwas wenig Grip für alle Lebenslagen, fahre ihn auf meinem alten Element.


----------



## 2o83 (20. März 2009)

Als Sattelstütze würd ich mir mal eine von Tune anschauen oder wenn das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist die "Empire pro" von NC17, die hält nach meinen Erfahrungen bombenfest!


----------



## mankie (21. März 2009)

Hallo, 
bekomme das mit den Zitaten nicht hin...  @RockyRider66: kann man sich den VRO Vorbau im Web anschauen, weiß grad nicht welcher das ist ?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2009)

Vorbau: http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=29 
Klemmen:http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=32


----------



## mankie (25. März 2009)

Hallo Rocky Rider, 
gutes Teil , Grösse M passt mir leider nicht. 
Grüsse


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2009)

zu groß?


----------



## mankie (26. März 2009)

Yep,  M ist ja von 85 bis 12o oder so. Jetzt habe ich 100m und wollte mindestens auf 90 , also von den über 100 Millimetern hätte ich nix. Und Durchmesser ist nicht 31,8, wollte den Lenker erstmal behalten. Thx fürs Angebot.  Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 125185 (31. März 2009)

Könnte mir von euch einer einen guten Mailorder nennen wo ich Rahmenlager für ein 2001 Edge bestellen kann? Der neue Österreichische Importeur bekommt es trotz Rahmennummer nicht hin und ich hab schon 2x einen falschen Satz bekommen! (Das ewige auseinanderbauen geht einem schön am Geist!)


----------



## SBIKERC (8. April 2009)

Mein Rocky Mountain Slayer Hotrod limited im Finalen Aufbau
neu ist der Simplon Grapper Carbon Flaschenhalter

RM Slayer Hotrod, Fox Float, RS Pike, Louise, X.0, Atlas, Syntace VRO Kombi, DT Hügi/DT 455, Thomson Elite, NN 2,4"/2,25", 13,9 kg

mit Sigma BC 2006 Rocky Mountain limited und RM limitet Flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwald (16. April 2009)

stare schrieb:


> Könnte mir von euch einer einen guten Mailorder nennen wo ich Rahmenlager für ein 2001 Edge bestellen kann? Der neue Österreichische Importeur bekommt es trotz Rahmennummer nicht hin und ich hab schon 2x einen falschen Satz bekommen! (Das ewige auseinanderbauen geht einem schön am Geist!)



Habe hier bis jetzt immer geholfen bekommen: http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Webshop.html


----------



## Bikekäfer (17. April 2009)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sigma RM Tacho:

Das Teil habe ich auf dem Vorbau montiert und es fällt ständig aus, d.h. es sieht aus, als ob der Funkkontakt immer wieder unterbrochen wird. In der Bedienungsanleitung werden max.45 cm zwischen Sender und Empfänger angegeben. Das ist aber mit meiner Revelation nicht zu schaffen, auch wenn ich den Sender ganz oben montiere.

Hat da jemand einen Rat?

Viele Grüße an alle Old Slayer!


----------



## SBIKERC (17. April 2009)

^^Hey Bikekäfer, ich fahre auch den Sigma BC 2006 RM Edition auf meinem Vorbau bzw Lenker (VRO Vorbau)...guck das Bild oben
meine Pike fahre ich fast immer in der 140mm Position (also länger als wie bei deiner Gabel) und es funktioniert alles bestens
Probleme habe ich nur wenn der untere Sensor zu weit vom Speichenmagnet weg ist...sonst noch wenn das Bike länge zeit stand kommt es selten vor das der Tacho nichts anzeigt-> Tacho einmal lösen und ein paar sekunden wieder drauf schrauben, dann ist wieder alles bestens


----------



## Bikekäfer (17. April 2009)

Danke für die Info!

Das mit dem An- und Abschrauben hat bei mir auch schon funktioniert, allerdings immer nur für zwei - drei Kilometer.


----------



## pieleh (17. April 2009)

Bikekäfer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sigma RM Tacho:
> 
> Das Teil habe ich auf dem Vorbau montiert und es fällt ständig aus, d.h. es sieht aus, als ob der Funkkontakt immer wieder unterbrochen wird. In der Bedienungsanleitung werden max.45 cm zwischen Sender und Empfänger angegeben. Das ist aber mit meiner Revelation nicht zu schaffen, auch wenn ich den Sender ganz oben montiere.
> 
> ...



Ich habe am ETSX auch das Problem gehabt (obwohl ich weniger als die 45cm Abstand habe). Nachdem ich verschiedene Varianten ohne Erfolg probiert habe (Vorbau / Lenker links / Lenker rechts) habe ich das Teil jetzt vorne aufs Oberrohr gepackt - seit dem funzt es einwandfrei...


----------



## singletrailer67 (25. April 2009)

Möchte hier jemand sein Slayer in 19 Zoll verkaufen?

Würde mich über Angebote freuen!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ich bins! (27. April 2009)

Hallo,ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Lagern.

ich habe ein 2004er slayer ( knapp 6000 km ), und in letzter Zeit waren beim Treten und auch beim Bergabfahren ohne zu treten Knackgeräsche zu hören.
Daraufhin habe ich gestern erstmals den Hinterbau gelöst, und die Lager von außen gesäubert, und wieder zusammengebaut.

Das Knacken ist nun weg.

Frage zu dem Lager über der Kurbel: 
Wenn ich mit leichten Druck den beweglichen Teil des Lagers nach rechts und links drehe, müsste sich dieser nicht leichtgängig um die eigene Achse drehen lassen? ( so wie beim Lager im oberen Bereich )
Ich bekomme lediglich eine 1/5 bis 1/4 Umdrehung ( je nach Seite ) gedreht.

Kann man diese Industrielager überhaupt irgendwie warten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2009)

Hier sitzen 2 Lager hintereinander.
Um den Austausch wirst du nicht drumrum kommen.

Die neuen lager würde ich direkt öffnen und mit Fett voll packen.
Neue Lager haben nur wenig Fett da sie sich mit einer genau definierten Drehzahl drehen lassen müssen.
Dann verteilt sich Fett.

Bei deinem Hinterbau ist aber nicht so.
Meistens gehen die Dinger nach kurzer Zeit durch Rost kaputt, Kondenswasser genügt schon.

Ich habe direkt Edelstahlager eingesetzt, sind aber teurer.
Gibt es alles beim Schraubenhandel.


----------



## Ich bins! (27. April 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Du meinst, das sind sind ganz normale Standartlager ohne Sondergröße?
D.H. man braucht nicht das teure Lagerset für 70?

Wie bekomme ich die Lager denn da raus?

Bei meinem alten element mit Gleitlagern habe ich das einmal gemacht, da war das kein Problem.

Kann ich die einfach mit einem Stück Eisen in beliebiger Richtung raushauen?


Das Rad federt allerdings noch gut ein, es fühlt sich nicht schwergängig an,
aber solche Prozesse sind ja schleichend.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2009)

Ja, das sind Standardlager, brauchst nicht den ganzen Satz.
Ich habe mir einen Abzieher geliehen, rausschlagen nur mit Vorsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (27. April 2009)

Ok, mal schauen was ich mache.
Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wo ich mir so ein Teil leihen kann.
Oder ist das ein universeller Abzieher?

Das mit dem fehlendem Fett ist ja auch eine Sauerei.
Da zahlt man überteuerte Preise, und bekommt trotzdem 
nicht das Optimum an Qualität.


----------



## Ich bins! (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand zufällig die Einbaulänge des Hinterbaudämpfers? (2004 )
Danke.
Möchte nämlich das Teil hier event. bestellen:
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/2531
Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand zufällig die Einbaulänge des Hinterbaudämpfers? (2004 )
> Danke.
> Möchte nämlich das Teil hier event. bestellen:
> ...



185mm, kein gäniges Maß in Europa


----------



## Ich bins! (11. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## DaJerk (11. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, das sind Standardlager, brauchst nicht den ganzen Satz.
> Ich habe mir einen Abzieher geliehen, rausschlagen nur mit Vorsicht.



Bei mir waren die Lager auch abgesoffen. ich hab dann vorsichtig im eingebauten Zustand die blauen Dichtungen der Lager abgenommen, das Lager so gut es ging gereinigt und danach komplett mit Fett gefüllt.

Keine Ahnung wie lange das hält, Spiel ist nicht vorhanden. - Was mich interessieren würde: wie bekommt man die Lager raus? Wie sieht so ein Abzieher aus?

Gruss...

Ach ja, noch eine Anmerkung: unbedingt Locktide blau zur sicherung der Achschraube werwenden, sonst löst sich das Teil recht schnell und knarzt.


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der Rahmen vom 2004er Slayer 70 in Größe 48cm wiegt?
Und wieviel muss man hinblättern um einen guten zu bekommen?


----------



## Jako (12. Mai 2009)

hi, gewicht müsste bei 2,9kg incl. rp3 sein....d.h. bei einem leichtem aufbau kpl. ca. 12,5kg. 500,- bis 600,- euro, mehr würde ich nicht bezahlen


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. Mai 2009)

Hmm...hab jetzt knapp das Doppelte bezahlt, hängt aber noch ein ganzes Fahrrad in Top-Originalaustattung mitdran 
Saucooles Gerät, aber ein paar Sachen die mich jetzt als Neu-Old-Slayer-Besitzer noch glücklich machen würden um es zu perfektionieren:

An der Rocky-Mountain-Plakette vorne am Steuerrohr fehlt ein Stück, verkauft jemand Seine?  

Der Vorbesitzer hat wuchtige Ergon-Griffe inkl.Hörnchen verbaut, ich denke die müssen noch weg, hat jemand einen Tipp für den perfekten Griff am Old-Slayer? Dachte da an was cooles Schwarzes mit Lock-Ringen in Edelstahl- oder Chromoptik, passend zur Schwinge halt.

Grüßle, Sauron


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

syntace, was sonst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (19. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> syntace, was sonst!




Wie gesagt: Hauptsache coole Optik. Wo gibts denn hübsche Syntace-Griffe? Viel zu zierlich und Chromringe gibts auch keine 

Dachte eher an sowas wie die WCS True Locking Grips, nur halt mit anderen Ringen, kann man sich evtl. selbst basteln, aber vielleicht kennnt ja jemand nen Hersteller der das von der Stange weg anbietet.


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2009)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer hat wuchtige Ergon-Griffe inkl.Hörnchen verbaut, ich denke die müssen noch weg, hat jemand einen Tipp für den perfekten Griff am Old-Slayer? Dachte da an was cooles Schwarzes mit Lock-Ringen in Edelstahl- oder Chromoptik, passend zur Schwinge halt.
> 
> Grüßle, Sauron



Griffe

lg chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Mai 2009)

vergiss die Syntace Griffe, kauf Dir diese, du wirst es nicht bereuen.....


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Mai 2009)

Jepp! Genau sowas meine ich!
Wo gibsen die?


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Mai 2009)

Schon gefunden!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Mai 2009)

EMOTIONS IN TUNE WITH NATURE * *ich glaub das passt hier ganz gut......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (18. Juni 2009)

Da der Fred hier ja immer noch lebt: falls jemand eine aktuelle Gabel sucht, die perfekt mit dem Slayer harmoniert: Pike 454 U-Turn Air.

Ich hab gestern von Pike 409 (Coil) auf die 454 umgerüstet. - Ergebnis: spricht zwar (noch) nicht so schön an wie die 409 (ist noch neu), passt aber von der Progression perfekt zum Hinterbau. 

Und der Hauptvorteil: übers Dual Air kann man den Sag sehr schön anpassen und die Gabel auf die richtige Höhe für den "alten" Rahmen bringen.

Fazit: mein Oldslayer ist noch lange kein Oldtimer 

Das mit dem versemmelten Drop und dem gebrochenen Guizzo-Carbonlenker ist ne andere Geschichte, Übermut tut selten....


----------



## DaJerk (22. Juni 2009)

So, Schwingenlager bei ebay "sofortgekauft", kosten Stück n`Euro + 1,65 Transport. Quallität sieht ganz gut aus. Hab sie auch gleich aufgemacht und mit seewasserfestem Fett gefüllt.

*Nur wie bekomme ich die alten Schwingenlager raus, ohne was kaputtzumachen?*

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht oder weiss wie es geht?

Irgendwie gibt weder das Forum noch das Internet was brauchbares her.


----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juni 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> EMOTIONS IN TUNE WITH NATURE * *ich glaub das passt hier ganz gut......



oh ein Hotrod limitet


----------



## Sauron1977 (7. Juli 2009)

Brauche immernoch eine neue Rocky-Plakette fürs Steuerrohr vorne, bei meiner fehlt ein Stück.
Kennt nicht jemand einen Händler der solche "Ersatz"teile liefert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2009)

Frag doch mal direkt bei Bikeaction nach.


----------



## rud46 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich bin neu in das RM Camp. Ich bau mir im moment einen Slayer HOT Rod Ltd zusammen. Specs und Bilder sende ich gerne später mal. Jetzt hab ich folgende Frage: Beim Verlegen der hinteren Bremsschlauch über das Oberrohr hab ich gemerkt das die sehr lose in die Halter liegt. Anscheinend soll ein Kunststof Konischen insert über die Hülle in den Halter geschoben werden um diese zu fixieren. Wo kann ich diese noch bekommen oder wenn jemand ein Detailbild davon machen kann, ist es möglicherweise auch selber zu basteln(?). 
Keep riding, Rudi


----------



## SlayMe (11. Juli 2009)

Nimm Kabelbinder oder frag in einem Radladen. Diese Kleinteile sollte jeder Shop haben.


----------



## rud46 (12. Juli 2009)

Kabelbinder (oder Clips) kann mann nützen am Hinterbau. Die Halter sind komplet offen, der bremsschlauch liegt oben drauf, und haben ne Öfnung für Kabelbinder. Am Oberrohr ist dass nicht der Fall. Da muss wirklich wass über den Schlauch geschoben werden dass der Assendurchmesser der Schlauch vergrössert. 
MfG, Rudi


----------



## rud46 (15. Juli 2009)

So mein Hot Rod 2005 ist so weit fertig. Nur noch die Bremsleitungen kürzen und entlüften. Bin schon mal kurz Probe gefahren. Ich muss mich aber noch gewönen an die kompakte Sitzposition in Vergleich zu meinem Principia Hardtail der eine um 4 cm längere Sitzposition hat. Später möglicherweise einen längeren vorbau oder besser eine nach hinten verlegte Sattelstütze montieren oder beide. Gewicht mit Pedale ist eine gute 12.2 kg.


----------



## DaJerk (15. Juli 2009)

Um Dir ein paar (teure?) Erfahrungen zu ersparen: 

Ich fahre auch einen kleinen Rahmen (16,5" bei 178cm Grösse). Vorbau >120mm fährt sich bei 2.25er Reifen wie Auto mit kaputter Servolenkung.

Sattel zurücksetzen bei Gabel > 130mm schockt auch nicht weil das Bike am Berg sofort vorn abhebt.

Hat bei mir etwas gedauert bis ich ein (für mich) brauchbares Setup gefunden hatte: Pike Air mit etwas mehr SAG, 120mm RF Vorbau ohne Spacer drunter (!!!), einen RF Lowrise Lenker und eine gerade Sattelstütze ohne Setback. Das gibt einen wieselflinken Trailflitzer. Einziger Nachteil: an extremen Steilstücken ist das Handling "etwas" suboptimal. - Trotzdem isses mein Lieblingsbike weil es einfach Spass macht.

Leider hast Du noch keine Fotos geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (20. Juli 2009)

rud46 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder (oder Clips) kann mann nützen am Hinterbau. Die Halter sind komplet offen, der bremsschlauch liegt oben drauf, und haben ne Öfnung für Kabelbinder. Am Oberrohr ist dass nicht der Fall. Da muss wirklich wass über den Schlauch geschoben werden dass der Assendurchmesser der Schlauch vergrössert.
> MfG, Rudi



ich habe für die mitte des Oberrohres einen Leitungsführer für Federgabeln benutzt...den klebst du einfach aufs Oberrohr und klickst die Leitung ein


----------



## Sauron1977 (20. Juli 2009)

HILFE!!!
Wer verkauft seine Steuerrohr-Rocky-Plakette?
WILL eine haben, meine kaputt!

Schickt mir einfach eine Kurznachricht was ihr dafür haben wollt.


----------



## rud46 (7. August 2009)

So, meinen Hot Rod ist endlich zum Einsatz bereit. Anbei die Bilder.
Keep riding, Rudi


----------



## rud46 (7. August 2009)

Specs:
Rock Shox Reba SL 120mm
XT Front der. and shifters
XTR rear der.and casette
Thompson Elite seatpost
Easton EA 90 Stem
Monkeylite XC steerer
Avid Juicy 7 Brakes 180/180
XT Hubs, DT XR 4.2D rims and DT comp 2.0-1.8 spokes.
Conti Mountain King supersonic 2.2 Tyres
XT SPD Pedals
Travativ Stylo Team cranck
Weight incl. pedals 12.2 Kg
Selle Italia SLR saddle

Ready to hit the trails ..................


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. August 2009)

Slayer Hot Rod, eines der schönsten Rocky´s ever


----------



## Ich bins! (10. August 2009)

Hallo Rocky-Fan-Gemeinde!
Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich neue Buchsen für meinen Fox-Dämpfer
für mein 2004er Slayer bekomme?
Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

Sollte jeder jeder halbwegs gut organisiert Händler vorrätig haben.
Ansonsten im Web oder direkt bei Toxoholics.


----------



## Ich bins! (10. August 2009)

ok, danke.
Ist also anscheinend nichts spezielles.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (10. August 2009)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky-Fan-Gemeinde!
> Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich neue Buchsen für meinen Fox-Dämpfer
> für mein 2004er Slayer bekomme?
> Danke!



Wenn Du eine günstige Lösung willst, nimmst Du die Buchsen vom RS Vivid/Monarch, sind identisch und kosten die Hälfte. Damit fahre ich zur Zeit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220359573409

Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr...


----------



## kuhtreiber (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe meinem 2003er Slayer diese Jahr mal ein Upgrade spendiert.

Gabel:RS Revelation 140mm mit Poplock da die "Gute" die selbe Einbaulänge wie die 2003 verbaute Marzocchi Freeride Z1 SL aufweist.
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride Disk mit Fat Albert, nicht besonders leicht aber stabil zum guten Preis.
Abschließend noch ne neue Bremse: Shimano SLX mit 180er Scheiben.
Der Rest ist so geblieben wie ich es gekauft habe. (Naja neue Schwinge nach dem bekannte Bruchproblem)










Gruß Thorsten


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

und die griffe?
mit denen ist der trail doch eine qual, amn kann den lenker doch kaum umschließen?


----------



## kuhtreiber (10. August 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und die griffe?
> mit denen ist der trail doch eine qual, amn kann den lenker doch kaum umschließen?



Ja Ergon Grips, die einen hassen sie, die anderen Lieben sie.
Ich für meinen Teil komme super mit den Teilen klar und damit gibt es bei Mir auch keine eingeschlafenen Finger.

Habe aber ehrlich auch schon an ein paar nette neue Schraubgriffe gedacht, mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

Sinnvoll fände ich noch eine Teleskop Sattelstüze wie die Joplin aber dafür ist das Sitzrohr einfach zu klein :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

Ich denke, auf Touren sind die Egon Ok.
Auf dem Trail ein Horror.


----------



## kuhtreiber (11. August 2009)

Bisher bin ich noch überall heile runtergekommen ohne das ich Probleme mit dem Griffen hatte. Ist denke das ist alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Immerhin fahre ich nicht im Bikepark oder auf NorthShore Trails, da wären die Teile sicherlich hinderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2009)

so wird es wohl sein.
dann viel spaß mit dem tollen bike!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Oktober 2009)

nen Gruß aus der Pfalz.................


----------



## von-See (20. Oktober 2009)

mal eine Frage in die Runde:

wenn ich richtig sehe ist im Beitrag # 567 von Geisbock vom 19.07.2008 
auf dem Bild an Seinem Slayer eine Thomson Sattelstütze verbaut.
meine Infos zu Thomson Sattelstützen ist das es in 26,8 nur gerade Stützen gibt und die Setback Stütze erst ab 27,2 erhältlich ist.

hat das Slayer andere Rahmenrohre als mein Slayer 2002 oder ist das 
Rahmenrohr speziell für die 27,2 er Stütze aufgefräst?

mein Slayer ist hoffe ich bald fertig aufgebaut (nur noch paar kleinigkeiten)
zb. evtl. (eine Thomson Sattelstütze passend zum Vorbau)
Bremssatteladapter Magura PM vorne, XTR Umwerfer(schon bei ebay gesteigert) , Neuer Sattel,
und die Aufkleber am Hinterbau und Steuerrohr (bin da noch auf der Suche)...


----------



## zwops (20. Oktober 2009)

also auf der thomson homepage ist 26.8 auch mit setback angegeben...allerdings nur 330 mm
http://www.lhthomson.com/elite_sizes.asp
soviel ich weiß hat das slayer mindestens ab 2004 ein 27.2 sitzrohr. ich fahre ein 2005er slayer - hatte da ehemals eine 27.2 thomson setback drin und aktuell eine gerade


----------



## von-See (20. Oktober 2009)

super vielen Dank für den Tipp...
dann werd ich mal schauen wo ich das Teil bekomme und weiter pimpen...


----------



## Bandit_bln (23. Oktober 2009)

Also die 2004 haben noch einen 26,8  Sattelstützendurchmesser !


----------



## DaJerk (23. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die Schwergewichte unter euch: wieviel Druck hält euer RP3? Für ein straffes Setup benötige ich knapp 11,5 Bar im Dämpfer. Dummerweise verliert der Dämpfer kurzfristig 1 Bar. Die 10,5 bleiben dann aber auch über Wochen stabil.

Bringen da neue Dichtungen was oder ist das eine generelles Problem?


----------



## jerome74 (23. Oktober 2009)

@ Bandit_bln:
Hallo! Habe auch den SE Rahmen von 2004. Lenker und Vorbau tausche ich demnächst gegen die gleiche Kombination (Monkeylite XC und Thomson X4). Den Monkeylite hab ich mir schon zugelegt und bin nun am Grübeln, ob ich mir einen 0° oder 10° Vorbau bestelle. Ist das ein 0° Vorbau an deinem Slayer? Ich tendiere ja eher zum 10° weil der rise vom Monkeylite ja nicht so groß ist. Mich würde auch noch interessieren wie schwer Dein Slayer jetzt ist.
Danke und Gruß!


----------



## von-See (23. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab den 80 mm 0° Thomson Elite X4 auf meine Slayer...
bin mit dem Slayer noch nicht ganz fertig drum weiß ich auch nicht genau was es wiegt...(zur Zeit ca 13,5 kg)


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2009)

ups sorry falscher thread dann schaut enfach nur den schönen herbst wald an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2009)

DaJerk schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Schwergewichte unter euch: wieviel Druck hält euer RP3? Für ein straffes Setup benötige ich knapp 11,5 Bar im Dämpfer. Dummerweise verliert der Dämpfer kurzfristig 1 Bar. Die 10,5 bleiben dann aber auch über Wochen stabil.
> 
> Bringen da neue Dichtungen was oder ist das eine generelles Problem?



Ein Dämpfer muss dicht sein, egal wie schwer Du bist. Mein RP3 verliert so gut wie keine Luft. Ich fahre den mit 14 Bar und ich wiege immer so um die 90 Kg. 
Da hilft nur: ab zum Service!


----------



## DaJerk (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab gerade mal einen "kleinen" Service gemacht. Falls das nix bringt, werd ich mal einen neuen Dichtungskit verbauen. Zumindest weiss ich jetzt dass es an meinem Dämpfer liegt und reparabel ist


----------



## von-See (24. Oktober 2009)

ja verbauen is ne gute Formulierung...
hab heute ne neue Bremse verbaut (die alte Magura Julie und das leidige Thema Adapter und schleifen und und und)
jetzt fahr ich mal die Shimano XT mit den Magura Scheiben vorn 203 hinten 180...


----------



## siol-newbie (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ich suche einen 2005er Old Slayer Rahmen, 19" in Dunkelblau oder Schwarz. Hat jemand einen guten Tip wo ich sowas finden könnte und mit was für einem Preis ich rechnen muss?
Aktuell fahr ich ein 08er Element und das Rocky Fieber hat mich total gepackt...


----------



## Ich bins! (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
also ich hab bei 85kg nackt auch so 15 bar drin, ausgelegt für touren mit schweren Rucksack.
Die rahmen gibts bei ecay und event. hier im Forum.
Event. musst du auch auf ein ganzes bike zurückgreifen, ist oft auch wirtschaftlicher.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

siol-newbie schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche einen 2005er Old Slayer Rahmen, 19" in Dunkelblau oder Schwarz. Hat jemand einen guten Tip wo ich sowas finden könnte und mit was für einem Preis ich rechnen muss?
> Aktuell fahr ich ein 08er Element und das Rocky Fieber hat mich total gepackt...


 

schau mal bei S-Tec in Schermbeck nach, die könnten sowas noch haben.........http://www.s-tec-sports.de/

cu RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. November 2009)

once again.......




http://img695.imageshack.us/i/191120091.jpg/


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2009)

Pfälzer Wald???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald???


 
yes Sir , Rockland County


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2009)

Felsenwanderweg?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Felsenwanderweg?


 richtisch FFW


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2009)

jaja, da will mein old slayer auch immer hin................


----------



## Sauron1977 (29. November 2009)

Sooo...nach Umbau isses nu feddisch!
Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Schatzi!


----------



## SlayMe (30. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad.
Wie macht sich die Vanilla im Verhältnis zum Hinterbau?
Ich fand immer, dass eine 32 Talas am harmonischsten mit dem Hinterbau ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2009)

Das die Gabel mit dem Hinterbau wunderbar funktioniert kann ich dir nach 30.000km versichern.
Vor allem, weil der Dämpfer keinerlei ProPedal hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (30. November 2009)

Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Vanilla etwas plüschiger wäre.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2009)

Etwas, logo.
Ist ja auch eine Stahlfeder.
Aber absolut zu empfehlen.
Funktionier super, Sorglosgabel rundum, mit bester Performance in 125mm.


----------



## Ich bins! (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Vanillia passt einwandfrei dazu, auch mit 140mm.
Auch ohne Absenkung.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> jaja, da will mein old slayer auch immer hin................


 
werde da nächstes Jahr einen Event planen..........


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> werde da nächstes Jahr einen Event planen..........



Oh!
Super, wenn du noch PLatz haben solltest?
Mein SXC möchte auch mal zum Felsenwanderweg.
Ich auch.

Gruß


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Dezember 2009)

schon ne schöne Gegend


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Kennst auch die Gegend rund ums Hambacher Schloß?


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2009)

Die gleiche Vanilla hatte ich zum Schluß damals auch drin,Top Gabel 

Schon lange her und noch mit Shiver,


----------



## el Lingo (3. Dezember 2009)

War ein geiles Bike, das ging schon sehr gut. Hatte auf meinem damals auch die Hot S drauf, vorne eine Z1 MCR drin...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kennst auch die Gegend rund ums Hambacher Schloß?


 
da muss ich leider passen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## von-See (3. Dezember 2009)

ab Januar 2010 gibts einen solchen Slayer Rahmen bei einer sehr bekannten Aktionsseite e..y


----------



## colnagoboris (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe seit längerem ein Slayer "Special Edition" Rahmen den ich gerne aufbauen möchte. Also kein 
50 er oder ein 70 er, also was ist das nun für einer ? Farbe cannuk, also weiss mit den geilen Kanadischen Kleeblättern drauf !!!
Fahre zurzeit noch ein Konkurenzmodell, seit ich aber das Slayer (03er) meines Kumpels gefahren bin,
ist sicher dass ich alle verbaubaren Anbauteile an das Rocky schraube


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> da muss ich leider passen......



Solltest du mal ausprobieren.
Noch mehr Trails und Hütten!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Solltest du mal ausprobieren.
> Noch mehr Trails und Hütten!



mehr Trails und Hütten als es bei uns in einem Umkreis von 10km gibt, gibt es nirgends (weltweit)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> mehr Trails und Hütten als es bei uns in einem Umkreis von 10km gibt, gibt es nirgends (weltweit)



Na, da würde ich es noch drauf ankommen lassen.
Schau dir mal die Topo ums Hambacher Schloß an, das ist so dicht wie es sonst nirgens kenn.
Lasse mich aber kommende Saison gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## colnagoboris (5. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Ich habe seit längerem ein Slayer "Special Edition" Rahmen den ich gerne aufbauen möchte. Also kein
> 50 er oder ein 70 er, also was ist das nun für einer ? Farbe cannuk, also weiss mit den geilen Kanadischen Kleeblättern drauf !!!
> Fahre zurzeit noch ein Konkurenzmodell, seit ich aber das Slayer (03er) meines Kumpels gefahren bin,
> ist sicher dass ich alle verbaubaren Anbauteile an das Rocky schraube



Noch immer warte ich auf eine hilfreiche information meinen Rahmen betreffend. Ein Slayer "Special edition", was ist das nun für eine besonderheit, was unterscheidet diese "Special edition" von anderen modellen. Leider habe ich nur den Nackten Rahmen, weiss also nicht ob die einst verbauten Komponenten diese edition ausmacht, wenn mir jamand hilft mein noch nacktes bike in den orginalzustand zu versetzen in dem ich infos bekomme, wäre ich happy !!! Also, welche Parts bzw., welche ausstattung waren verbaut ? Shimano  - welche Bremsen usw. .
Den Rahmen habe ich so gekauft, ohne Gabel - ohne alles, aber als Basis eben diesen Traumrahmen in Topzustand. Hat mich 420 Euro gekostet, ein Freundschaftspreis von meinem Kumpel, inzwischen weiss ich dass das ein echter Freundschafspreis war, und bis zum Sommer 2010 will ich mit dem gerät durch den Wald donnern, also helft mir, bin für jede Info dankbar.


----------



## SlayMe (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Special Editions waren immer bloß Rahmen. Den kannst Du Dir aufbauen wie Du willst.
Das war nie ein Komplettrad.


----------



## colnagoboris (6. Dezember 2009)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Die Special Editions waren immer bloß Rahmen. Den kannst Du Dir aufbauen wie Du willst.
> Das war nie ein Komplettrad.



Aber diese "Special Edition" Bikes waren ja ursprünglich mal fahrbereit im Laden gestanden, irgendein glücklicher hat dieses Bike dann gekauft.
Oder gab es nur den Rahmen ohne Komponenten zu kaufen, und man konnte/musste dann das Bike komplettieren, zur freude des Ladeninhabers. denn bis ein bike komplett ist kommen locker 
1000 -2000 Euro zusammen. 
ich fahre seit ca 20 jahren MTB´s, verschiedene Hersteller und ausführungen ausprobiert. Letztendlich bin ich zu den Schluss gekommen daß ich mit einem leichten Hardtail ambesten fahre. Denn 2/3 fahre ich auf Asphalt, am Wochenende oder im Urlaub nehm ich das Fully um es krachen zu lassen. 
Und Qualitativ hatte ich noch nichts besseres als diesen Slayer Rahmen auf der Werkbank. Leicht, gut verarbeitet, und ein zeitloses Rot/Weiss Design mit den Kanadischen Kleeblättern. 
Darum will ich das Teil möglichst orginal aufbauen, denn Rocky Mountain hat sich mit sicherheit was dabei gedacht ihre Bikes mit diesen oder jenen Teilen auszustatten.
Aber falls es wirklich stimmt dass es nur den Rahmen so gab und sich jeder sein Bike so aufbauen konnte wie er wollte, werde auch ich nur meine Lieblingsteile verbauen. Und weil diese hochwertig ausfallen werden muss ich wohl bis zum Spätsommer warten müssen bis ich das nötige "Kleingeld" aufgebracht habe um fahren zu können. ich habe insgesamt 4 Bikes, und ich werde keines schlachten nur um das Rocky fahren zu können.
Bilder werden folgen.


----------



## siol-newbie (6. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> ...ein zeitloses Rot/Weiss Design mit den Kanadischen Kleeblättern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (6. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Ich habe seit längerem ein Slayer "Special Edition" Rahmen den ich gerne aufbauen möchte. Also kein
> 50 er oder ein 70 er, also was ist das nun für einer ? Farbe cannuk, also weiss mit den geilen Kanadischen Kleeblättern drauf !!!
> Fahre zurzeit noch ein Konkurenzmodell, seit ich aber das Slayer (03er) meines Kumpels gefahren bin,
> ist sicher dass ich alle verbaubaren Anbauteile an das Rocky schraube


Nein, hab´s mir anders überlegt, das Rocky wird mit neuteilen aufgebaut, keines meiner Bike´s wird gaschlachtet um das Rocky zu fahren.
Ich werde in´s Race Face Regal greifen um Vorbau-Lenker-Sattelstütze-Kurbel´n- . Eine Fox Talas RL habe ich noch an der Wand hängen, die kommt rein, eine Spitzengabel die eines Rocky´s würdig ist !!!
An Bremsen werde ich die ORO K18 verbauen, die habe ich auch an meinem Hardtail, klein aber fein !!! Fehlen noch Laufräder, Qual der Wahl, extraleichte, oder schweres Gerät für´s grobe ???
Wie auch immer, da mir niemand sagen konnte wie das Bike im Orginalzustand ausgestattet war nehme ich eben was sich bewährt hat.


----------



## colnagoboris (6. Dezember 2009)

siol-newbie schrieb:


>


Ist da wohl jemand anderer Meinung ??? Ist und bleibt eben Geschmackssache, Mein Schwarzes Hardtail finde ich auch Geil,
Ist aber ein CUBE, doch bald fahre ich ein Rocky, der Mercedes unter den MTB`S !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> ...Wie auch immer, da mir niemand sagen konnte wie das Bike im Orginalzustand ausgestattet war ...



Es wurde dir bereits gesagt!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Ist da wohl jemand anderer Meinung ??? Ist und bleibt eben Geschmackssache, Mein Schwarzes Hardtail finde ich auch Geil,
> Ist aber ein CUBE, doch bald fahre ich ein Rocky, der Mercedes unter den MTB`S !!!



ich würde es eher mit einem AUDI vergleichen wollen. Ich finde Mercedes viel zu konservativ und spießig


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

ride on.......


----------



## colnagoboris (6. Dezember 2009)

Nun muss ich doch mal fragen, (den letzten Rockyfahrer den ich folgendes fragte wich  der frage geschickt/verlegen aus): werden die Rocky´ wirklich noch in kanada gebaut, oder inzwischen auch in Taiwan ? Und wenn, wie lange schon ?
Denn evt. habe ich ja glück, und mein Rahmen ist noch einer aus Kanadischer fertigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2009)

sind so zug um zug vergangenes jahr nach taiwan abgewandert.
ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob alle in taiwan gefertigt werden.

deiner ist in jedem fall nach aus kanada.
stell mal ein foto von der schwinge rein.es gab eine serie die ausgetauscht wurde.
hatte ein senkrechtes 6mm loch vorne am joch


----------



## siol-newbie (7. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Ist da wohl jemand anderer Meinung ??? Ist und bleibt eben Geschmackssache, Mein Schwarzes Hardtail finde ich auch Geil,
> Ist aber ein CUBE, doch bald fahre ich ein Rocky, der Mercedes unter den MTB`S !!!





Nein... da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Fahr selbst ein Rocky. Ich musste nur über die "Kleeblätter" lachen. Es sind AHORNblätter.


----------



## colnagoboris (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie komme ich auf Kleeblatt ?
Natürlich Ahorn !!!


Da ich seit 2 Jahren hauptsächlich mein CUBE gefahren bin hielt ich mich natürlich im Forum CUBE LTD auf. Dort werden diese Bike´s regelrecht auf das Niveau des Heiligen Gral´s erhoben.
Die Jungs lassen keine anderes Bike´s an die ihren herakommen, finde ich cool, wenn auch teilweise etwas abgehoben.
Das vermisse ich hier irgendwie, gerade so hochwertige Handmade Velo´s wie Rocky `s heben sich durch ihre Qualität von der masse ab.
Da wundert es mich dass die Rockyfahrer nicht ähnlich über ihre Bike´s schwärmen.
Jedoch hat jeder Fahrradhersteller der sich durch QQualität und Inovationen auszeichnet hat seine berechtigung unter dem Himmel, finde ich. Ausser diese Gasrohrrenner wie Mc´Kencie / Fischer oder ähnliche Frechheiten die sich Fullsuspention Bike nennen, 149 Euro für solch ein rundumsorgenpaket sind 149 Euro zuviel  !!!
Trotzdem ist es klar dass jeder sein eigenes Bike in dem oft viel geld und Liebe zum Detail steckt für das beste hält, so soll es sein !!!
Nun, ich muss eingestehen dass ich mein CUBE auch für das non plus Ultra halte/hielt .
Es ist halt so, erst wenn man man den direkten vergleich hat weiss man wo die Stärken und Schwächen des eigenen Bike´s liegen.
Im direkten Vergleich zu meinem CUBE schnitt das Rocky meines Kumpels´s besser ab. Das war auch der Grund mir den Slayerrahmen zu kaufen.
Habe noch ein Titancolnago MTB von 1997, 1999 kaufte ich den nackten Rahmen, in ca. 5 jahren 3500 Euro reingesteckt. 
Doch bis zum Sommer habe ich ein Bike mehr in meinem Bikepark, endlich ein Rocky Mountain, seit tagen rede ich von nichts anderem mehr als von dem aufbau meines Rocky´s, Menschen die so garkeinen bezug zum MTB fahren haben können nicht verstehen wie man sich so in ein Fahrrad reinsteigern kann, für die sind es eben einfach "nur" Fahrräder  .

Könnte zu meinem Liebling"fahrrad" werden !!!


----------



## siol-newbie (7. Dezember 2009)

War auch drauf und dran mir nen Slayer Rahmen zu ersteigern. Der von Allmountain ist gestern für 3xx in der Bucht weggegangen. Fast schon ne Schande, der Preis. 
Letztenendes War es der brutale Standover von gut 84cm der mich vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Da hat auch Rocky dazugelernt. Mein Element hat 77cm und selbst die neuen Slayer liegen trotz deutlich mehr Federweg weit darunter.

Wie kommt ihr mit euren Old Slayern so mit der Schrittfreiheit klar?
84er Standover bei 89er Schrittlänge kam mir irgendwie echt kritisch vor.


----------



## von-See (7. Dezember 2009)

deiner ist in jedem fall nach aus kanada.
stell mal ein foto von der schwinge rein.es gab eine serie die ausgetauscht wurde.
hatte ein senkrechtes 6mm loch vorne am joch 


hier ein Bild von meinem Rahmen...


----------



## von-See (7. Dezember 2009)

noch ein Bild vom Bike es ist fertig... und war schon auf Tour...


----------



## Ich bins! (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem 19" Rahmen bei 182.
Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht.
Ist zwar anders wie beim Element, und war auch anfangs ungewohnt, ist aber nicht schlechter.Ich fühle mich sehr sicher auf dem bike.
Ich finde das old slayer geil, würde mir aber aufgrund der hohen Preise und der Weiterentwicklung einiger anderer Marken u.U. auch ein anderes bike kaufen,
z.B. ein giant trance.
Da ich aber erst in eine fox vanillia und neues Vorderradnabe investiert habe,denke ich darüber nicht nach.
Warum auch?


----------



## colnagoboris (7. Dezember 2009)

von-See schrieb:


> deiner ist in jedem fall nach aus kanada.
> stell mal ein foto von der schwinge rein.es gab eine serie die ausgetauscht wurde.
> hatte ein senkrechtes 6mm loch vorne am joch
> 
> ...


Tja, Technik die begeistert, meine Digi. - Cam. ist seit einem bad im Baggersee etwas Launisch.
 Das mit dem bild meines Rocky´s (Schwinge) wird erst wieder was wenn meine Kamera gute Laune hat oder ich mir zu Weihnachten eine neue wünsche/bekomme.


----------



## von-See (7. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Tja, Technik die begeistert, meine Digi. - Cam. ist seit einem bad im Baggersee etwas Launisch.
> Das mit dem bild meines Rocky´s (Schwinge) wird erst wieder was wenn meine Kamera gute Laune hat oder ich mir zu Weihnachten eine neue wünsche/bekomme.


 

nicht verzweifeln ich hab meine Cam auch schon mal im See gebadet...nimm halt die Handycam so ein Fotomachzubehör ist doch heute in jedem Handy...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2009)

von-See schrieb:


> nicht verzweifeln ich hab meine Cam auch schon mal im See gebadet...nimm halt die Handycam so ein Fotomachzubehör ist doch heute in jedem Handy...



Toll!
Ich habe Cam und Handy im Garadsee versenkt.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## von-See (7. Dezember 2009)

na is ja bald Weihnachten...  neue Cams  neue Handys  und neue Rockys....


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2009)

............hab mir schon eine neue Bremse gekauft.


----------



## von-See (7. Dezember 2009)

welche denn ? schon eingebaut, oder kommt die untern Weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2009)

ne saint, habe schon vor 2 Wochen montiert.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Dezember 2009)

siol-newbie schrieb:


> War auch drauf und dran mir nen Slayer Rahmen zu ersteigern. Der von Allmountain ist gestern fÃ¼r 3xx in der Bucht weggegangen. Fast schon ne Schande, der Preis.


Tja, der ideelle Wert und der tatsÃ¤chliche Wert eines Rocky Rahmens liegen leider oft deutlich auseinander. Bei eBay ist es auÃerdem halt auch einfach GlÃ¼cksache. Einen Tag vorher ging ein 50er Slayer Rahmen fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 500,- â¬ weg.



siol-newbie schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr mit euren Old Slayern so mit der Schrittfreiheit klar?
> 84er Standover bei 89er SchrittlÃ¤nge kam mir irgendwie echt kritisch vor.



Ich hab auch eine 89er SchrittlÃ¤nge und die Schrittfreiheit war vÃ¶llig ok.  Du sitzt ja auf dem Bike und stehst normalerweise nicht darÃ¼ber Der 19er Rahmen war sogar einen Tick zu klein fÃ¼r mich! Das ging mit dem 19er Old-Slayer-Rahmen nur mit einer sÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hr weit ausgezogenen 400er SattelstÃ¼tze. Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hÃ¤tte wÃ¼rde ich einen 20,er Rahmen nehmen und lieber einen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau fahren. 

Mein Altitude hab ich in 20,5 bestellt. Das ist von der OberrohrlÃ¤nge einen Tick kÃ¼rzer und sollte so besser fÃ¼r mich passen.


----------



## colnagoboris (8. Dezember 2009)

Nun, da bin ich ja mit 420 Euro für den Slayerrahmen in Rot/weiss und einem Float RL dämpfer gut gefahren. Das Teil hat im schlimmsten fall mal einen Feldweg gesehen. Keine Kratzer oder Dellen, der Dämpfer ist dicht, und wenn ich meinen kumpel noch ein bisschen plage bekomme ich noch eine weisse Race Face Kurbel für 30 -40 Euro dazu.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Dezember 2009)

Stell mal ein Bild hier rein, aber die 420,-  hören sich ok an.  

Mir hat meine Rahmen-Verkaufserfahrung dahingehend zu denken gegeben, dass ich mich nächstes Jahr auch mal nach einen gebrauchten Rahmen umschaue um mir z. B. ein günstiges Enduro damit aufzubauen.  Teile dafür hätte ich schon einige rumliegen.


----------



## siol-newbie (8. Dezember 2009)

So kanns gehen... die 3xx haben mich etwas geschockt. Hab denen einen Tag vorher auch beobachtet und war mir fast sicher, dass deiner mehr bringt zumal er von den Bildern einfach viel besser aussah.
Jetzt ärger ich mich natürlich, dass ich nicht mit gesteigert hab. War mir sicher mehr wert gewesen als 400 Euro.

Naja werd mich dann nächstes Jahr nach einem Fuel Ex oder Lector umschauen.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Dezember 2009)

siol-newbie schrieb:


> So kanns gehen... die 3xx haben mich etwas geschockt. Hab denen einen Tag vorher auch beobachtet und war mir fast sicher, dass deiner mehr bringt zumal er von den Bildern einfach viel besser aussah.
> Jetzt ärger ich mich natürlich, dass ich nicht mit gesteigert hab. War mir sicher mehr wert gewesen als 400 Euro.
> 
> Naja werd mich dann nächstes Jahr nach einem Fuel Ex oder Lector umschauen.



Ich war mir auch sicher, zumal ich 69 Beobachter auf dem Angebot hatte. Aber was solls, so sind halt die Spielregeln in der eBucht. Hat nen Hauch von Glücksspiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (9. Dezember 2009)

_Tja, ein Bild wÃ¼rde ich gern einstellen, aber wie schon geschrieben fiel mir meine Digi.-Cam. in den Baggersee, und seitdem will das ding nur noch wenn ich sie Ã¼berreden kann. Und seit dem Wasserbad ist das teil sehr launisch und stur. Mein neues Samsunghandy macht tolle bilder, aber mein PC installiert den Treiber nicht. Aber zu Weihnachten bekomme ich eine neue Digitalkamera, dann hagelt es Bilder von meinem Traumbike -  OLD SLAYER  !!!

Ich habe den rahmen nicht aus der Elektrobucht, sondern von einem Freund zum Freundschaftspreis.
Nach ein paar wochen in denen ich den Rahmen von Dreck entfernte undmich schlau machte was die Optimalen Parts wÃ¤ren wollte ich mich nach Weihnachten an den zusammenbau machen. Ich hielt es aber nicht aus, darum schraube ich schon seit zwei tagen an dem Teil herum.
Heute bekam ich einen weissen FSA Vorbau mit Carbondeckel und Frontplatte, dazu einen weissem Truvativ Hussevelt Lenker  fÃ¼r 45 EURO!!
Alleine der Vorbau kostet neu 90 Euro, und der Lenker 40 Euro, die sachen sind quasi Neuwertig, von einem VorfÃ¼hrrad.
Tretlager ist schon drin, weisse KurbelÂ´n werde ich mir in der Bucht noch ersteigern, entweder Race Face oder
FSA. Das Bike soll aufgrund des Rot/Weissen Rahmens mit weissen Parts versehen werden.
Baue gerade eine Rock Shox Reba Race mit Lockout und Magnesium Standrohren ein, jedenfalls sagte mir mein Kumpel die wÃ¤ren aus magnesium. Die Gabel wurde aus drei Rebas zu einer verbaut, auch die "Fernbedienung" vom Lenker aus fÃ¼rÂ´s Lockout ist dran, YEAR !!! 
Habe die Reba auf 120mm getravelt, denn es gibt sie in 80 - 100 - 120mm. Je nach hersteller der Bikes und der damit einhergehenden Geometrie ist die Reba wie oben beschrieben auf einen jeweiligen Federweg eingestellt.
120 mm sind wohl optimal fÃ¼rÂ´s SLAYER, oder ?
"Bin ich Stolz"
Das Bike wird eine Rakete, leicht - schÃ¶n - schnell !!!
Der Sommer kann kommen.

_


All-Mountain schrieb:


> Stell mal ein Bild hier rein, aber die 420,- â¬ hÃ¶ren sich ok an.
> 
> Mir hat meine Rahmen-Verkaufserfahrung dahingehend zu denken gegeben, dass ich mich nÃ¤chstes Jahr auch mal nach einen gebrauchten Rahmen umschaue um mir z. B. ein gÃ¼nstiges Enduro damit aufzubauen.  Teile dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich schon einige rumliegen.


----------



## von-See (9. Dezember 2009)

_@_
_Habe die Reba auf 120mm getravelt, denn es gibt sie in 80 - 100 - 120mm. Je nach hersteller der Bikes und der damit einhergehenden Geometrie ist die Reba wie oben beschrieben auf einen jeweiligen Federweg eingestellt.
120 mm sind wohl optimal für´s SLAYER, oder ?_

_naja bissl wenig Federweg..._
_als ich mein Bike aufgebaut habe meinte mein Teilelieferant ich soll mindestes 140 mm besser 160mm verbauen...*denn wer würde denn zb. einen Geländewagen tieferlegen? *_


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2009)

das Slayer ist für 125mm ausgelegt.
+/- 5mm sind nicht relevant.

Eine 140mm Talas würde ich mir noch gefallen lassen, mehr nicht.

Ist ein geiles Bike, kann viel wenn du willst!


----------



## Ich bins! (10. Dezember 2009)

bei mir war orginal 120 oder 125mm marzochi verbaut.
Fand ich ganz gut, bis ich eine 140er fox vanillia verbaut habe.
Ein paar Spacher raus, und die Einbauhöhe ist fast gleich geblieben.


----------



## colnagoboris (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ja noch eine Fox Talas RLC, doch die war in meinem Cube verbaut, ja, WAR !!! Denn heute wurde mir mein Cube gestohlen, trotz Ultra ABUS Schloss, in dem CUBE steckten ca. 2200 Euro. Verdammt, ich weiss nicht was ich mache wenn ich jemanden auf meinem Bike sehe, ohne Valium raste ich wahrscheinlich aus, und valium habe ich eher selten im blut.
Der wahre wert liegt noch höher, denn auf bike/Rahmen und Komponenten habe ich zwischen 10% - 35% nachlass bekommen da ich in dem Laden im Sommer oft gearbeitet habe, zudem war der Inhaber in meiner Jugend mein Trainer/Vorbild beim Bahnradfahren.

Ich bin total fertig, auch wenn es "nur" ein CUBE war, es war ein Geiles Gerät !
Für mein Rocky kaufe ich mir 2 Schlösser !!!
Meine Bikes stehen immer in der Wohnung, einmal in der City für 5 minuten angeschlossen, und schon ist es weg.
Nun fahre ich wieder mein Colnago MTB (siehe Bilder), aus Titan, Sauleicht und Bretthart, keine Federung, dafür muss ich nur 9,2 kilo bewegen, und das geht sehr schnell. 
Kein wirklicher Trost, ihr wißt sicher wie das ist, in ein Bike viel Zeit - Geld - "Liebe zum Detail", zu stecken, dann kommt einer daher und nimmt es weg, HORROR !!!
Tja, jetzt beeile ich mich dass ich das Rocky fertig kriege, denn ohne Federung mit dem Colnago im Wald ist es ein Ritt auf ne´m bockenden Pferd. Aber ich liebe das Ding, hat mich in 8 jahren nie im stich gelassen. Bin damit Kurierad gefahren, bin damit in die Bretagne gefahren usw. . Wenn das Rocky das auch schafft bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Ich bins! (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist natürlich schlecht.
Ich hoffe du hast es der Polizei gemeldet.
Bikes sind bis zu einem bestimmten Wert in der Hausrat
versichert.
Schau auch mal in ebay nach, aber meistens werden sie in Einzelteilen
verkauft.
Anderseits bin ich noch nie mit meinem slayer in die city gefahren.
Dafür hat man andere bikes. Notfalls auch das Hollandrad der Freundin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schlecht.
> Ich hoffe du hast es der Polizei gemeldet.
> Bikes sind bis zu einem bestimmten Wert in der Hausrat
> versichert.
> ...



Recht hast du, ich sollte mir ein altes Bike für die Stadt zulegen.
Auf der Polizei war ich schon, mit allen Quittungen, Rechnungen und Kasenzetteln für allerlei Parts die ich mein Cube nach/aufgerüstet habe.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was die Versicherung zahlt.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Dezember 2009)

zurück zum Thema............ bitte "OLD SLAYER.........

DANKE


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oh!
> Super, wenn du noch PLatz haben solltest?
> Mein SXC möchte auch mal zum Felsenwanderweg.
> Ich auch.
> ...



guggst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436572


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie war das noch gleich? Zurück zum Thema Old Slayer...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Dezember 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wie war das noch gleich? Zurück zum Thema Old Slayer...



einmal darf man....


----------



## colnagoboris (25. Dezember 2009)

Sitze seit 8 tagen in der Bretagne um Weihnachten bei den Eltern zu verbringen, leider ohne mein Bike. Schade, denn hier gibt es ideale Bikeverhältnisse, Strand mit kleinen Dünen, flache Weinbergchen usw. .
Andererseits ist mein Slayer noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ich habe einen Gutschein über 500 Euro bekommen. Mitdem kann ich in meinem Bikeladen
schon mal Sattel - Griffe - Kette - und die Formulabremsen kaufen. Mit den ORO´s war ich an meinem Cube sehr zufrieden, bis man mir das Rad vor 2 wochen gestohlen hat. So lange düse ich noch mit meinem Colnago TITAN Hardtail durch die gegend.
Wird dann die totale umstellung auf das vollgefederte Old Slayer.
Habe kurz vor meiner Abreise die Vanilla Talas reingebaut, 90 - 110 - 130.
Optimal. Als Schaltung werde ich die neue XT nehmen die mir mein Kumpel überlässt. 
Nun steht die Reifenwahl an, ich konnte mich bisher nicht entscheiden für welche, die letzten neuen Reifen montierte ich dummerweise auf´s Cube kurz bevor es gestohlen wurde. Da ich das Slayer aber vorwiegend im Wald und im Steinbruch benutze werde ich wohl die BIG JIM aufziehen. Doch inzwischen hat sich einiges getan, sind viele neue Modelle rausgekommen seit ich das letzte mal Grobstollige Reifen benutzte. Die letzten 1 -2 jahre fuhr ich vorwiegend in der Stadt, ab und zu mal ne´n Feldweg. Wo ich aber vor knapp 4 monaten den Slayerrahmen ergatterte werde ich wieder öfter meine Wochenenden im Fully-sattel verbringen.
Am 01.01.2010 geht mein Miniflieger back to Allemagne, das heisst dass ich am 02.01.2010 im Laden stehe und meinen 500 Euro Gutschein einlöse. Wenn ich meine ersparten 150 - 200 Euro noch drauflege könnte ich mir statt Bremsen und Kleinkram einen Laufradsatz kaufen. Denn ich habe ja noch einen satz Formulas, allerdings die ersten modelle die ORO 18, ich wollte aber die ORO 24. Doch für den übergang wird´s reichen. Vorne 180er, hinten 140er scheiben.
Ich zähle schon die tage bis ich endlich schrauben kann.
Die Software für mein Fotohandy habe ich gefunden, sobald ich also zur tat schreite halte ich schon für mich die Arbeitsschritte in Bild ohne ton fest.

Soooot, genug geschrieben und geträumt. Es folgen Taten !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Sitze seit 8 tagen in der Bretagne um Weihnachten bei den Eltern zu verbringen, leider ohne mein Bike. Schade, denn hier gibt es ideale Bikeverhältnisse, Strand mit kleinen Dünen, flache Weinbergchen usw. .
> Andererseits ist mein Slayer noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ich habe einen Gutschein über 500 Euro bekommen. Mitdem kann ich in meinem Bikeladen
> schon mal Sattel - Griffe - Kette - und die Formulabremsen kaufen. Mit den ORO´s war ich an meinem Cube sehr zufrieden, bis man mir das Rad vor 2 wochen gestohlen hat. So lange düse ich noch mit meinem Colnago TITAN Hardtail durch die gegend.
> Wird dann die totale umstellung auf das vollgefederte Old Slayer.
> ...



Schöne Projekt, gratuliere.
Aber eine 140er Scheibe hat am Slayer nix verloren.
Nimm 180 hinten und vorne, wegen der artgerechten Haltung und deiner Gesundheit zuliebe.
Es ei denn, du fährst weiterhin nur in der Stadt................


----------



## colnagoboris (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja, eine 140 er hinten könnte wirklich etwas klein sein, ich habe noch eine 160 er, die passt dann ohne probleme, hoffe ich.  Wie ist das mit einer 180er, ist die dann mit der Formula ORO am Rahmen kompatibel ? 
Wegen dem Bremssattel meine ich, denn mit den Scheibenbremsen kapiere ich da was wohl nie. Die Halterungen für den Bremssattel am Rahmen sind doch für 140er und 180er  verschieden, oder ?
An der Vanillagabel habe ich den Bremssattel mal probeweise mit einem Vorderrad mit 180er Scheibe montiert, das passt. 
Ich glaube jeder hat da einen punkt an dem er sich schwer tut, beim einen ist es die Schaltung, beim anderen das Felgeneinspeichen, bei mir sind es die Bremsen. Entlüften und die Kompatibilität von Scheiben/Bremssätteln und den gegenhalterungen an Gabel und Rahmen, HORROR  !!!


----------



## von-See (25. Dezember 2009)

wenn das Thema Bremse nicht Dein Ding is, dann frag im Bikeladen nach wenn Du Deine Teile kaufst ( von Deinem Gutschein)...
aus Unwissenheit und weil vielleicht noch alte Teile rumliegen was falsches zu montieren brings nich und schon garnicht bei der Bremse


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Oro ist der Bremssattel immer identisch (Postmount-Ausführung), lediglich die Adapter sind unterschiedlich. Und das steht dann auch drauf: z.B. 180 Rear (oder nur 180 R) bedeutet, dass dieser Adapter zusammen mit dem Oro-Sattel eine 180er Scheibe am Hinterrad benötigt. 180 F (wobei hier noch zwischen Postmount und internationalem Standard zu unterscheiden ist - PM oder IS2000) bedeutet 180mm am Vorderrad. Aber wenn du das nicht weißt, der Bikeshop, der dir die Teile verkauft, sollte das schon wissen. Wenn er es nicht weiß - solltest du da besser keine Bremsen kaufen!

Gruß

bike-it-easy

PS: 180/180 mm halte ich wie bereits oben vom Vorposter gesagt für die beste Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siol-newbie (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40639


Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. So günstig kommt man sonst sicher nicht an einen 185mm Ersatzdämpfer.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. Dezember 2009)

hier mein slayer aus allererster Stunde, läuft wie am Schnürchen. gebe es aber her, weil ich zu viele Räder habe.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Dezember 2009)

jetzt auf ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150401608866


----------



## colnagoboris (2. Januar 2010)

Weihnachten kann so schön sein, ÜBERRASCHUNG - ÜBERRASCHUNG - ÜBERRASCHUNG !!!
Liegt da eine Nagelneue Fox Talas RLC 32 !!! Mit Orginal Fox Dämpferpumpe Vorbaukralle und CD !!!

Bin ich stolz, ich habe noch eine alte Talas, die funktioniert zwar noch, ist aber die ältere Version. Vor allem hat sie bestimmt schon tausende km auf dem Buckel, nun ist mein neues "Old" Slayer fast komplett.
Neue Lager wurden eingesetzt, die hochwertigsten die ich bekommen konnte, von der Firma Faber in Mannheim, doppelt gedichtet und aus feinstem Stahl. Neuer Vorbau/Lenker, neue Reifen, neuer Sattel, neue Griffe. Jetzt noch eine XTR oder Sram Schaltung mit XT - Kette, der Dämpfer ist mit 6 monaten fast neu. Mal sehen wie mein Slayer rollt.
Ich werde noch ein neues Bild reinstellen wenn mein Rocky fertig ist, das CUBE das zu sehen ist wurde mir leider vor 3 wochen gestohlen. Doch nun habe ich ja einen mehr als gleichwertigen Ersatz fast fertig


----------



## colnagoboris (2. Januar 2010)

Verflixt, ich versuche vergebens die Bilder meiner Fox Gabel hochzuladen. Aber meine Software für die Kamera ist nicht komplett. also lasse ich es und stelle in ein paar tagen einen 2ten versuch mit einer anderen Kamera.


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Januar 2010)

vllt sind die Bilder zu groß???
also Datei Größe


----------



## derstef (19. Januar 2010)

hi,

hier mein Edge / Slayer, falls wer interesse hat, ich würds hergeben


----------



## colnagoboris (23. Januar 2010)

Me


----------



## colnagoboris (31. Januar 2010)

Sitze mit meinem Bike Kollege vor unseren Baustellen(unsere zerlegten Bike`s) um sie für den kommenden Sommer fit zu machen. Wir diskutieren über Zoll und cm, mein Rocky misst von mitte Tretlager bis mitte Oberrohr 44,5cm, also besitze ich einen 17,5" zoll rahmen, oder ?
Denn bisher ging ich von 18" aus, weil ich dachte dass es das Rocky nicht in 17,5" gibt, oder wird das Rocky von mitte Tretlager bis oberkante Oberrohr gemessen ?

                                HILFE !!!

Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2010)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Sitze mit meinem Bike Kollege vor unseren Baustellen(unsere zerlegten Bike`s) um sie für den kommenden Sommer fit zu machen. Wir diskutieren über Zoll und cm, mein Rocky misst von mitte Tretlager bis mitte Oberrohr 44,5cm, also besitze ich einen 17,5" zoll rahmen, oder ?
> Denn bisher ging ich von 18" aus, weil ich dachte dass es das Rocky nicht in 17,5" gibt, oder wird das Rocky von mitte Tretlager bis oberkante Oberrohr gemessen ?
> 
> HILFE !!!
> ...



Doch, 17,5 Zoll gibt es.
Zumindest bei den Hardtails


----------



## siol-newbie (31. Januar 2010)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> [...]mein Rocky misst von mitte Tretlager bis mitte Oberrohr 44,5cm, also besitze ich einen 17,5" zoll rahmen, oder ?



Miss mal von Mitte Tretlager bis zur Oberkante des Sattelrohrs. So werden Rahmengrößen in der Regel angegeben. Wo das Oberrohr angeschweißt ist ist für die Angabe der Rahmengröße unerheblich. (So wie dus gemessen hast wäre das die Italienische Messweise.)


----------



## colnagoboris (31. Januar 2010)

Von mitte Tretlager bis oberkante Oberrohr sind es 46 cm. Wären 18,11", pedantisch genau genommen. 
Ich denke es geht nun um 18" ,oder ?
Nun versuche ich zum 100ten male meine Bilder
von meinem Rocky hier einzustellen. Habe nämlich seit
gestern Windows 7 .
Mal sehen ob´ klappt .


----------



## colnagoboris (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe es geschafft, leider ist das Bild nur unter <Meine Fotos>
zu finden.
Wie kriege ich das nun hier her, so dass es zu direkt sehen ist ?
Ich habe noch andere Fotos vom Aufbau, die lassen sich mit keinerlei
varianten hochladen. schade.


----------



## siol-newbie (31. Januar 2010)

[ IMG]  URL des Bildes [ /IMG]

...ohne die Leerzeichen in den Klammern natürlich. Ist doch nicht so schwer... mit Windows 7 hat das auch nix zu tun. 



BTW: Findest du nicht, dass die Bereifung etwas sportlich ausfällt für dein Slayer. Gerade bei dem Matsch draußen würde sich da ein Fat Albert oder Highroller deutlich besser machen.


----------



## colnagoboris (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, das mit der Bereifung ist ein Notbehelf, denn zu dem zeitpunkt des Bildes war ich vom Parts einkaufen fast pleite.
Inzwischen habe ich ne´ n anderen Reifen hinten auf der Felge.
Eine Sattelstütze habe ich auch endlich gefunden, denn die auf dem Foto verbaute ist defekt, die hatte ich noch in meiner Teilekiste. Nur fehlen
die Klemmstücke, habe aus den Teilen einer alten Stütze und einer Schraube ein Provisorium ans Rad geschraubt.
Jetzt habe ich eine Roox - Stütze, ist verlässlicher und schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (31. Januar 2010)

Und danke für`s einstellen des Bildes.
Ich stehe voll auf der Leitung, mit Rädern kenne ich mich aus,
mit PC´s nicht, welche klammern ? URL ?


----------



## fdh (15. Februar 2010)

hallo slayer jünger. ich war viele jahre ein ebenso treuer slayer jünger, möchte mir aber nun doch mal etwas anderes zulegen. habe ein sehr schönes 02er slayer (das in rot metallic/schwarz) mit toller ausstattung. falls jemand interesse hat, sende ich gerne bilder und details etc.


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Februar 2010)

fdh schrieb:


> hallo slayer jünger. ich war viele jahre ein ebenso treuer slayer jünger, möchte mir aber nun doch mal etwas anderes zulegen. habe ein sehr schönes 02er slayer (das in rot metallic/schwarz) mit toller ausstattung. falls jemand interesse hat, sende ich gerne bilder und details etc.



Na zeig doch mal hier!


----------



## derstef (19. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meines, wenn wer interesse hat-->PN

weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album...












lg

stef


----------



## fdh (19. Februar 2010)

ein paar bilders findet ihr bei ebay, ich stell heute oder morgen mal ein paar ins forum ein. ist ein geiles bike aber ich möchte doch mal ein neues und meine frau erlaubt mir kein drittes bike im haus......


----------



## Schwarzwald (13. März 2010)

Hallo RM Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Hauptlager aus dem Rahmen ausgebaut werden? Sind die eingepresst oder geklebt? Bekommt man die relativ leicht raus, oder benötigt man eine Presse?

Danke und Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Jako (13. März 2010)

...mit einem durchschlag vorsichtig, schön abwechselnd, klopfen sollte reichen. evtl. etwas kriechöl einwirken lassen.... die kommen schon raus. gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

Meine waren geklebt, gingen aber trotzdem raus.


----------



## Schwarzwald (15. März 2010)

Habt Ihr alle 4 Lager auf eine Seite durchgedrückt?

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle 4 Lager auf eine Seite durchgedrückt?
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwald



Ne. zwei auf jeder Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (17. März 2010)

Hallo OLD Slayer Gemeinde,

ich werde mich von meinem Schätzchen trennen:

Slayer 70 Modell 05 in Schwarz 19'

Rock Shox Pike
Race Face Deus Kurbel, Stütze und Vorbau
Race Face Lenker
SRAM Drehschaltgriffe
XT Schaltung
Mavic UST LRS
Formula Oro 203/180

Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Sattelstützen am OldSlayer (in meinem Fall ein 2004er) für nen Durchmesser haben?
Gerade auf der Arbeit, deswegen gerade nicht messbar


----------



## rud46 (18. März 2010)

In meinem 2005'er Hot Rod sitzt eine 27.2 mm Syncros. Ich dachte der durchm. hat sich aber davor irgendwan geändert. Es gibt in diesen thread Angaben dazu wenn ich micht nicht irre.
Grtz, Rudi


----------



## rud46 (18. März 2010)

Antwort auf Seite 33 von Bandit bln

Zitat: " .......Also die 2004 haben noch einen 26,8 Sattelstützendurchmesser ! ......."


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. März 2010)

thx


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. März 2010)

Boah...das gibs doch net!
Wo bekommt man denn noch so dünne Dinger?

Hat noch jemand ne hübsche 26,8er Sattelstütze die er verkauft?
Gekröpft sollte sie sein.


----------



## rud46 (19. März 2010)

Guck doch mal hier! Grtz, Rudi
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k390/a3136/elite-setback-sattelstuetze-268-mm-330-mm-10%B0.html


----------



## Der Toni (19. März 2010)

und hier sind auch einige dabei:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=44


----------



## Bretone (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal wieder etwas zum gucken!
Inklusive der 650 Gramm "Trümmerpedale" in der kleinen Rahmengröße 12,9 Kilo. Wirklich ein traumhaft schönes Rad, ich bin ganz neidisch 
Die Neuerrungenschaft für meine bessere Hälfte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (23. März 2010)

So, ich habs getan!   *heul*
Mein Slayer ist im Bikemarkt käuflich zu erwerben.
Bei Interesse:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/258443/cat/43


----------



## Bandit_bln (29. März 2010)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Boah...das gibs doch net!
> Wo bekommt man denn noch so dünne Dinger?
> 
> Hat noch jemand ne hübsche 26,8er Sattelstütze die er verkauft?
> Gekröpft sollte sie sein.


 

Tune, Thomson elite, Race Face usw. usw.

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell der Durchmesser, aber halten tut meine Thomson ohne wenn und aber und ich wieg 100 KG


----------



## LockeTirol (29. März 2010)

Hallo Old Slayer Fans
falls jemand einen Fox RP3 passend für ein Slayer gebrauchen kann, bitte per PN melden.
Gruß, Tim


----------



## eleflo (30. März 2010)

Hallo Bandit_bln,

habe noch eine alte XTR Sattelstütze oder eine Race Face Ride in 26,8mm. Bei Interesse PM.

Gruß, eleflo


----------



## Bandit_bln (31. März 2010)

Danke, ich bin mit meiner Thomson mehr als zufrieden. 

Ich glaube Sauron brauch jetzt auch keine mehr ?? 





eleflo schrieb:


> Hallo Bandit_bln,
> 
> habe noch eine alte XTR Sattelstütze oder eine Race Face Ride in 26,8mm. Bei Interesse PM.
> 
> Gruß, eleflo


----------



## LockeTirol (1. April 2010)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Old Slayer Fans
> falls jemand einen Fox RP3 passend für ein Slayer gebrauchen kann, bitte per PN melden.
> Gruß, Tim



Hier ein paar Bilder...













Preis und weitere Details gern per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (3. April 2010)

Wollte mal hier mein frisch aufgebautes Slayer zeigen...
Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch so gut wie mir

LG
Stefan


----------



## SBIKERC (4. April 2010)

^^vllt noch einheitliche Scheiben
farblich schön stimmig


----------



## singletrailer67 (4. April 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^vllt noch einheitliche Scheiben
> farblich schön stimmig



Sehr aufmerksam!
Jo, hatte für hinten nur noch eine Marta SL Scheibe...soll mit der Louise lt. Forum in der Regel funktionieren. Optisch halt Geschmacksache....


----------



## Ani (5. April 2010)

bin auf der suche nach diesen ahornblattaufklebern die hier im forum jemand mal produziert hat und auch im bikemarkt angeboten hat.

mein slayer ist grad zum pulvern, war schwarz wird jetzt rot, braucht aber natürlich noch ein paar aufkleber und ich konnte bis auf den aufkleber mit der unterschrift und die "plakette" aus metall vorn nix sichern. neben einem rocky mountain aufkleber an den aber dranzukommen scheint wären so ein paar blätter genau das richtiger, wer hat noch welche und will sie vielleicht loswerden etc...

grüße,
ani


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2010)

schau mal bei ebay, da hab ich mal welche bekommen


----------



## Ich bins! (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab eine frage zu dem Dämpfer, bzw,. den Buchsen:
Wenn ich den Sattel leicht anhebe, merke ich ein Spiel im Dämpfer.
( merke ich natürlich auch beim fahren)
Ich hab daher die 2 aüßeren Alu-Buchsen am hinteren Teil des Dämpfers ( die beiden rechts auf dem oberen Foto ) mit einer Lage Teflon Band umwickelt, das hält wieder eine Weile.

Jetzt soll es richtig gemacht werden,was für Teile brauch ich da genau?
die hier?
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...r-Paar.html/XTCsid/balpvq8fcln86tsfb3imclcb23


Wofür sind die?
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...-Bushs.html/XTCsid/balpvq8fcln86tsfb3imclcb23

Gibts das alles auch in preiswert?

Danke!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst Standard Buchsen und Alueinsätze in 22x8mm.
Da die Dinger am old Slayer sehr schnell ausschlagen, solltest du mal ein Nadellager (auch bei Toxoholics) versuchen.
Kostet etwa soviel wie die Gleitlager, verschleißt aber nicht so schnell.
Vorausgesetzt, du schmierst es ab und zu mal.


----------



## Ich bins! (3. Mai 2010)

ok, danke für die Info.
bei mir halten die aber so 2-3 Jahre,
allerdings ist das gelände auch nicht ganz so steinig  hier.
Nadellager hab ich auf der toxoholics Seite keine gefunden.
Anscheinend kann ich dort als Privatkunde auch nicht bestellen.

Hier müsste doch alles dabei sein? ( in der passenden Größe)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2010)

Hier sind die nadellager, ganz unten: http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...ZTEILE.html/XTCsid/br5frv3e7mm6o9sap9c1fg5870


----------



## Ich bins! (3. Mai 2010)

über deinen link bekomme ich jetzt auch Preise angezeigt,
ansonsten wird mir angezeigt, das dort nur händler kaufen könnem.
Kann man da jetzt kaufen?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2010)

ja, ich glaube schon.
ist doch ein onlineshop?

sonst bestell doch einfach bei einem händler, der bekommt fox-teile sowieso ausschließlich über toxoholics


----------



## Tendril (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Gute Güte, da kommt direkt ein Bisschen Neid auf wenn ich all die schönen Räder sehe! War doch das Ur-Slayer vor fast 10 Jahren mein absolutes Traumbike! 
Es gibt nicht zufällig Jemand unter euch der einen Ur-Slayer-Rahmen (oder natürlich auch Edge) in 19 oder 20 Zoll zu verkaufen hat?
Ich würde Denjenigen der mir zu meinem damaligen Traumframe verhilft natürlich grosszügig entlöhnen und lobend in meinen Memoiren erwähnen!... 
Cheers
Tendril


----------



## Tendril (11. Mai 2010)

Hi allerseits! Bin ja auf der suche nach 'nem Ur- oder Old-Slayer und da habe ich ein 2002er LTD Rad gefunden. Ist leider ein 18er und für mich zu klein, aber falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich bei mir melden...
Cheers
Tendril


----------



## nico_84 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein Rocky Mountain Slayer 19" von 2004.

Marzocchi Z1 Freeride SL
XT Schaltung und Bremsen(203/180)
DT Swiss ONYX Naben
Fat Albert v/h (neu)
Dämpfer war im März im Service 

Bilder gibts im Album.

Bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## rob-vince (16. Mai 2010)

ebay macht´s möglich!!!
...unser erster Ausritt..Kleinwalsertal....love the ride...

rob/allgäu


----------



## Bandit_bln (17. Mai 2010)

@ nico_84:

Wo sind die Fotos ? 




rob-vince schrieb:


> ebay macht´s möglich!!!
> ...unser erster Ausritt..Kleinwalsertal....love the ride...
> 
> rob/allgäu


 
Glückwunsch. Cooles Bike. 

Darf man Fragen was es gekostet hat ?


Dann kannst ja jetzt vom gesparten Tunen 

Ging mir auch so  Hab auch ein Switch SL Rahmen (Neu) und ein (old) Slayer 70(Neuwertig) beide in der Ebucht geschossen.


----------



## xcrider21 (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Tendril und alle anderen,
 hab ein Slayer 2005er Modell in 19 Zoll . Überlege sehr ernsthaft es zu  verkaufen.
 Ist in super Zustand, hab es 2009 mit Neuteilen wieder aufgebaut.
 -FOX Talas RLC 90-130
 -Sram X9
 -Race Face Deus Vorbau, Next SL Lenker /Stütze , Evolve Kurbel....
 -Magura Louise FR Modell 06 180/160
-Dt 4.1 Onyx Laufräder Nobby Nic 2.25
 -Xtr Umwerfer
-Chris King Steuersatz usw.
Also du Siehst nur schöne Parts.Ja kannst dich ja mal melden wenn Du Interesse hast.


----------



## rob-vince (18. Mai 2010)

@bandit bln

...man darf: 1550.-â¬ incl.Versand und wirklich guter Zustand (hat die Berge bisher bestenfalls gesehen-was sich hier im AllgÃ¤u schnell Ã¤ndern wird)

tunen is nich drin! nix gespart- 1550.- â¬ mehr ausgegeben als ich eigentlich sollte...aber das Teil macht echt noch mehr Laune als ich mir je erhofft hÃ¤tte


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Mai 2010)

*Upgrade Slayer Hot Rod *

Heute habe ich meinen RM Slayer Hot Rod endlich mit passenden Race Face Parts ausgestattet. Die Teile aus den Vorjahren von RF entsprachen nicht so ganz meinem Geschmack. Die aktuellen Komponenten in Gold/Weiß haben mich jedoch überzeugt, und passen nun endlich auch zu den goldenen Schriftzügen "*Made in CANADA*" etc. des Hinterbaus. Hier die Details:

*Race Face* *DEUS* Vorbau 90mm 
*Race Face* Lenker *NEXT SL* 680mm/31,8
*Race Face* *DEUS* Stütze 27,2/400mm
*Race Face* Griffe Lock-On *Strafe* - made by ODI









*Love the ride...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donkanallie (22. Juni 2010)

Na dann will ich mal auch mein Schätzchen herzeigen...

Immer noch absolut up to date und aufm trail is kaum was schneller 






und weil's so schön is 







Für ganz liebe Sammler würd ich's sogar hergeben...


----------



## powderjunky (25. Juni 2010)

Also möchte ich auch mal mein Schätzchen herzeigen..

Kompletter Neuaufbau 2009, inklusive Wartung aller Gelenke. Der Rahmen ist seit 2003 in meinem Erstbesitz, konnte mich nie davon trennen.. 
Komplett SLX, Kurbel 2 fach Hollowtech mit Kettenführung, Avid Elixier Bremsen, Rock Shox MC 3 mit Remote LO, Rock Shox Domain 115-160mm, Race Face Diabolus Parts, Mavic Deetraks Felgen, Kampfgewicht 14,4 Kg...

Mein einzigstes Problem, bin 186cm und es ist ein 46cm Rahmen, auf Dauer beim Uphill einfach nicht gesund für meinen Rücken, auf den Trails is des Baby eine Macht und macht total viel Spass, total schönes Steuerverhalten, trotz der 160mm, einfach fett.

Nach langem Hin und Her werde ich es wohl an einen lieben Sammler abgeben, der Rahmen ist Top gepflegt, keine Dellen, Lackschäden nur normale Gebrauchsspuren, ich brauche einfach was grösseres. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden...

Anbei mal 2 Bilder, einmal die Uphill Version, einmal zum Runterfahren...))


----------



## rud46 (29. Juni 2010)

Grad zurück aus Frankreich, Portes du Soleil. Am Sonntag haben mein Sohn und ich teilgenommen an die Pass'Portes du Soleil. 70 km meistens DH. SUuuuper!!!! Tolle und perfekte Organisation.


----------



## pardauz (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Old-Slayer Fangemeinde,

ich suche für mein 01er Slayer dauerhaften Ersatz für das Hauptlager beim Innenlager. Ich hab da schon oft neue Gleitlager eingepresst, aber wirklich lange halten sie nicht - sie sind nach gut einem Jahr recht ausgeschlagen.
Jetzt möchte ich da ein Lager einbauen, dass nicht so wartungsintensiv ist, wie das Gleitlager.

Hat jemand von euch das Hauptlager mit Nadellager oder ähnlichem aufgerüstet?
Schwirren vielleicht sogar schon Angaben zu den passenden Größen der Ersatzlager irgendwo hier herum?

Mit etwaigen Tipps wäre mir sehr geholfen!

-Sebastian


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich habe damals nix gefunden.
Habe dann die kleine Schraube unten geöfffnet und dünnes Teflonöl eingefüllt.
Zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen habe ich dann bei Zusammenbau noch je einen O- Ring zur Dichtung beigelegt.
Von da liefen die Lager in Öl und es kam nicht soviel Dreck rein.
Hat länger gehalten!


----------



## ebroglio (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

mÃ¶chte mir ein Slayer aufbauen. Hab aber leider bisher nicht viel zum Rahmen gefunden. Hab den Rahmen inkl. DÃ¤mpfer.

Bei der Gabel dachte ich an eine Pike.

Hat mir denn jemand sonstige MaÃe? Steuerrohr? Wie lang sollte der Gabelschaft sein?
Welche Steuersatz verbaut man am besten?

Und was fÃ¼r ein SattelstÃ¼tzenmaÃ hat der Rahmen denn, hab ihn nÃ¤mlich noch nicht zuhause und kann somit nichts vermessen.

Der Rest ist ja reine Ansichtssache und eine Frage des Budgets, was dann dran gebaut wird. MÃ¶chte aber unter 1000â¬ bleiben.
Also wenn jemand gute Tipps hat..immer her damit.

GruÃ ebroglio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pardauz (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir die Frage zum Sattelstützenmaß beantworten: 28,6 mm.
Sowie das Steuerrohrmaß: 1 1/8"


----------



## powderjunky (17. Juli 2010)

wer Interesse hat...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...ahrradteile&hash=item255c0181d0#ht_733wt_1139


----------



## rob-vince (18. Juli 2010)

oooh Mann - wie das klettern kann ...ne echte bergziege...bergab ohnehin unglaublich...aber, dass das bergauf so abgeht- GENIAL!!! -nur knarzen tut meins bergauf seit neuestem sehr unangenehm....Tips zur Abhilfe?
(oberhalb der Lindauer Hütte / Montafon)


----------



## ESKA (18. Juli 2010)

@rob-vince
schau mal ob es die schrauben an der dämpferbefestigung ist, wenn ja raus einfetten und wieder rein
Lg ESKA


----------



## Ich bins! (20. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,
hat jemsnd zufällig die Rahmendicke parat?
Es geht um den Durchmesser der Umwerferschelle.

DANKE!


----------



## jerome74 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Kollegen!
Ich bin gerade dabei mein Slayer zu warten und habe Probleme die Lagerhülsen und Kugellager nahe des Tretlagers zu entfernen (ohne was kaputt zu machen):






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Lagerhülsen lassen sich auch nur schwer drehen... ist das normal?
Bin dankbar für alle Hinweise!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte nochmal auf des geplante Slayer/ Rocky- Treffen in meiner Signatur hinweisen.
Interesse? => PM!


----------



## tim87 (11. August 2010)

Hi Leute ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Old Slayer habs wirklich günstig ergattert. Ich muss aber noch ein paar Sachen drann machen. Der Vorbesitzer hats selber aufgebaut Schaltung top (xtr, xt mix mit lx Kurbel) allerdings ist der damit nur auf der Straße gefahren dementsprechend schmale Reifen sind drauf und beschissene Pedale und der Lenker ist auch nicht so toll aber die sachen hab ich noch rumfliegen. Leider hats auch ne suntour Gabel drinne (weiss den Namen gerade nicht) und da will ich mir unbedingt was anderes anschaffen. Was für Gabeln passen gut zum Bike für den AllMountain,Enduro und leichten freeride Einsatz? So eine Fox Talas wäre schon was feines allerdings will ich nicht merh als 300-400 ausgeben.
gruß
tim


----------



## Mexxle (12. August 2010)

Servus Zusammen.

In der letzten Zeit habe ich mich auch mal wieder mit meinem Slayer befasst.
Mir ging das geknartze ziemlich auf den Senkel.
Also, Kurbeln ab, Radlager raus und alles gesäubert und mit Montagepaste wieder zusammengebaut.
--> Nix.. knarzt weiter

Schlussendlich habe ich den Übeltäter gefunden.
Das Lagerpaket über dem Hauptlager.
Kaum macht man die Schraubenverbindung ein wenig locker wars weg, dafür hatte ich aber ein ziemliches Spiel.

Mit den Infos und ein wenig Suche hier auf den Seiten, habe ich mit mit Hilfe von DonPromillos Angaben die Lager bestellt.
Diese kamen auch heute und vorhin habe ich mal die 4 Lager ausgebaut.

So schaut das aus:



Morgen werde ich mal die neuen Lager von SKF einbauen 

Danke

Mexx



Bei z.B. SKF gibts die passenden Lager einzeln zu kaufen:
*Hauptlager: 4x 61801-2RS1 ( 18,43- pro Stück / D:21mm B:5mm Bohrung: 12mm)
3D-Link / Sattelstütze: 2x 6001-2RSH ( 9,15- pro Stück/ D:28mm B:8mm Bohrung: 12mm)
3D-Link / Hinterbau: 2x 608-2RSH ( 7,78- pro Stück/ D:22mm B:7mm Bohrung: 8mm)*


----------



## spacehamster (19. September 2010)

So, wenn ich mich hier schon registriere, kann ich ja auch gleich mal noch mein Slayer herzeigen.






Gabel: Pace Fighter RC40
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Gangschaltung: SRAM X-0/X-9
Laufräder: DT EX 5.1D/240s
Vorbau/Lenker: Truvativ Team
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus XC
Steuersatz: Chris King
Kurbeln: Shimano XTR

Die Bremsen könnte ich jedesmal an die Wand knallen, wenn ich die Beläge wechsle, aber ansonsten bin ich auch nach mittlerweile drei Jahren immer noch total vernarrt in das Ding. Kann alles und sieht dabei auch noch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3mo (19. September 2010)

Ist das ein 2005er Modell mit 125mm Federweg?
Wo hast du die Lager gekauft? Direkt bei SKS?
Ich habe mit meinem (2005er) auch gerade Probleme, das Hauptlager lässt sich mit den Fingern gar nicht mehr bewegen, anscheinend dreht sich die Buchse im Lager (auch nicht optimal...)


----------



## 3mo (19. September 2010)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> Hat zwar jetzt keinen direkten Zusammenhang zu den vorherigen Posts, aber zur Info vielleicht ganz interessant falls jemand *Probleme mit den Lagern* des Slayer ab 2003 hat.
> 
> Bei unseren Bikes haben die Lager des Hinterbaus nach ca. 3000km den Geist aufgegeben. Das Lagerset von Rocky ist ja nicht grad billig und die originalen Lager waren leider auch nicht so doll (Japan??) Deshalb hab ich mich auf die Suche nach Ausweichmöglichkeiten gemacht.
> 
> ...



Nochmal ich... habe jetzt Donpromollis Beitrag gefunden. Weiß jemand, ob von 2003 bis 2005 Änderungen bei den Lagern stattfanden? Ich habe im Kopf, dass es in der Zeit durchaus Änderungen am Rahmen gab, oder? (Mehr Federweg, Kettenstrebe)


----------



## spacehamster (19. September 2010)

3mo schrieb:


> Ist das ein 2005er Modell mit 125mm Federweg?



Yep, ist ein '05er, 125mm müsste stimmen.



> Wo hast du die Lager gekauft? Direkt bei SKS?



Öh, also meines Wissens sind die Lager ab Werk drin, ich muss allerdings zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich das Bike nicht selber aufgebaut hab.


----------



## 3mo (19. September 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich Mexxle gemeint 
Dürfte aber der idente Rahmen sein...


----------



## Schwarzwald (19. September 2010)

Bin zwar auch nicht Mexxle - aber kann auch helfen, hatte meine Lager von hier:

http://www.agrolager.de/index.php?cPath=21

Versand war sehr schnell, original SKF, Preis ist m.E. o.k., SKF vertreibt
nicht direkt an Endkunden (meines Wissens).


----------



## spacehamster (19. September 2010)

3mo schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich Mexxle gemeint



Hahaha, und ich hab mich noch gefragt, warum du was von "auch Probleme" sagst.


----------



## Sauron1977 (20. September 2010)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Sooo...nach Umbau isses nu feddisch!
> Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Schatzi!





Moooin Leute,
habe mal wieder überlegt das gute Stück zu verkaufen, also wenn jemand an dem schönen Slayer hier interessiert sein sollte kann er mir ja mal ein realistisches Angebot machen. 
Die meisten Teile wie Kurbel, Pedale, Kette, Kassette, Lenkergriffe, Sattel sind neu, also ca. 300km gefahren, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MWU406 (21. September 2010)

Sodele,

hier mal meines in den Bergen:





CU
MW


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gebe mein 18" Slayer ab. Bild ist in meinem Album.Wird allerdings mit anderer Ausstattung verkauft.
Es handelt sich um einen Jubiläumsrahmen von 2005.

Bei Interesse gerne mehr.....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empella (3. November 2010)

hier mal ein Bild von meinem treuen Gefährten.
Den Original- Dämpfer habe ich durch einen RP23 High Volume ersetzt.
Suuuuuuper....


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2010)

schick!
welches bj hat der dämpfer?
welche XV kammer hast du verwendet.

habe mir einen 2010er rp23 mit boost valve zugelegt.
mit kleiner kammer.
scheint mir nach wie vor optimal zu sein.

habe allerdings noch keine richtige probefahrt unternehmen können.


----------



## Ronja (3. November 2010)

@empella. wie hast Du das mit der Dämpferlänge gemacht? hast du 185mm aufgetrieben?


----------



## empella (4. November 2010)

es handelt sich um einen 2009er RP23 mit 190mm Einbaulänge.
Ich hab mir von einem Kumpel Dämpferbuchsen mit um 2,5mm versetzter Bohrung fräsen lassen. Zum Sattelrohr war genügend Platz, so dass das ganze dann passte. Zur Sicherheit habe ich vom Dämpfer noch ein paar Zehntel abgeschliffen. Jetzt hab ich ca. 145mm Federweg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2010)

Kommt denn nicht die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Sattelstreben gegen das Sattelrohr? (oder den Zug zum Umwerfer?)


----------



## empella (4. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kommt denn nicht die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Sattelstreben gegen das Sattelrohr? (oder den Zug zum Umwerfer?)



nein, die einzige Gefahr ist, dass der Dämpfer gegen das Sattelrohr drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2010)

Hm, seltsam.
Ich habe mir bei einem ordentlichen Durchschlag schon den Außenzug zerdeppert.
(Bei dem Durchschlag ist allerdings im Däpfer auch der kleine O- Ring geplatzt)


----------



## empella (4. November 2010)

ich hab ziemlich wenig Luft im Dämpfer. Der O-Ring fällt meistens runter.
Einmal hab ich den Dämpfer mal so richtig durch geknallt. Die Strebe war aber nicht am Sattelrohr.
Hast Du auch modifzierte Buchsen?
Vielleicht ist dein Dämpfer ein paar mm mehr in Richtung Steuerrohr versetzt.


----------



## Ronja (4. November 2010)

könntest Du mal ein foto von den Dämpferbuchsen reinstellen? danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2010)

Nein, mir ist das mit dem original 184er Dämpfer schon passiert.


----------



## empella (5. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, mir ist das mit dem original 184er Dämpfer schon passiert.



Vielleicht haben wir ja verschiedene Serien.
Meiner ist von 2004


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

meins 2003


----------



## empella (5. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> meins 2003



Ich denke dann hast Du eine andere Schwinge.
Die Rahmenhöhe macht natürlich auch noch was aus.
Ich hab einen 19"- Rahmen.


----------



## empella (5. November 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> könntest Du mal ein foto von den Dämpferbuchsen reinstellen? danke



so schauts aus:


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

ich hab 18"


----------



## empella (6. November 2010)

soviel Luft hab ich noch mit dem 190er Dämpfer an den Anschlägen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2010)

Soviel habe ich auch wenn die Lugt ablasse.
Aber bei einem ordentlichen Bums (wenn auch noch der kleine O- Ring im Dämpfer leidet)
kann es bei mir den Schaltzug platt hauen.
Habe noch einen drauf, müsste ich mal fotografieren.


----------



## Ich bins! (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass ich einen Riss im Hinterbau habe.
An der Kettenstrebe in der Verlängerung zum Kondenswasserloch.

Es ist ein 2004er Modell


Sind dort schon öfter Probleme aufgetreten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

was ist denn das für eine Bohrung?


----------



## Ich bins! (8. November 2010)

Die Bohrung ist an beiden Streben vorhanden, jeweils 2 Stück.

Ebenso an meinem element.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

ist das unten an der Sattelstrebe?


----------



## Ich bins! (8. November 2010)

Nein, 
das bike steht auf dem Kopf, es ist an der Kettenstrebe in der Nähe
des Bremskolbens.
Ich habs gestern gemerkt, als ich ein anderes Laufrad einsetzen wollte..


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

Ach, das ist eine Entlüftungsöffnung für die Kettenstrebe?
Muss mal nachsehen, ob ich die an meinem 2003er auch habe.

Ich denke, du solltest dich mal mit Bikeaction in Verbindung setzen.
Wie alt ist das Bike?


----------



## Ich bins! (8. November 2010)

2004 er Modell, Ende 2005 gekauft.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

dann beeil dich, dürftest noch garantie haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (8. November 2010)

Ich hab die Gebrauchs und Garantieanweisung nicht zur Hand, aber die rechnung gefunden.
Die Garantieteit beträgt wohl 5 Jahre?
Dann wäre sie 3 Wochen abgelaufen..


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

egal, nimm Kontakt auf.
Meist geht es dort sehr kulant zu.


----------



## Ich bins! (8. November 2010)

Ja, 
hab ich gemacht, ich werde berichten..


----------



## SlayMe (8. November 2010)

Bei einem alten Modell (2003?) wurden doch mal die Kettenstreben getauscht, weil da öfters mal was kaputt gegangen ist. Die Bruchstelle war zwar mehr beim Hauptschwingenlager soweit ich mich erinnere, aber vielleicht fällt auch Dein Rad in diese Serie.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

Ja, meine 2003er wurde getauscht.
Die Bohrung war senkrecht durch das Verbindungsjoch beim Hauptlager.


----------



## rud46 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich überlege mich von meinen Slayer HOT ROD (2005) zu trennen (einfach zu viele Räder im Hause). Bilder und Ausstattung sind in post #805/806 zu sehen. Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gr, Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (13. November 2010)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gebe mein 18" Slayer ab. Bild ist in meinem Album.Wird allerdings mit anderer Ausstattung verkauft.
> Es handelt sich um einen Jubiläumsrahmen von 2005.
> ...



Nicht mehr aktuell, das gute Stück ist verkauft...
Muss man lange nach suchen, so ein schöner Rahmen! Ich bin jetzt schon traurig....


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand zufällig die größe der Dämpferbuchsen von einem 2004 Slayer ??

Die Suche brachte keine richtiges ergebniss nur irgendwas von 21,8 oder 22,2 ???

Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2010)

8x 22,2


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 8x 22,2


 

Danke


----------



## Ich bins! (17. November 2010)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gebrauchs und Garantieanweisung nicht zur Hand, aber die rechnung gefunden.
> Die Garantieteit beträgt wohl 5 Jahre?
> Dann wäre sie 3 Wochen abgelaufen..



Es ist zu einer zufriedenstellenden Einigung gekommen.

Ich zahl 60 für Porto , Zoll und was weiß ich an meinen Händler, und bekomme von bikeaction eine neue Strebe.


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo aus Tirol!

Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Old Slayer Rahmen 18" Bj. 2004, 2005. Der Rahmen sollte neu oder sehr, sehr gut erhalten sein. Teamlackierung (rot/weiss) wäre genial, muss aber nicht. Aussagekräftige Bilder mit Preisvorstellung bitte per PN.

mfG Robert


----------



## DaJerk (22. Dezember 2010)

Mist, gerade hat es meine Schwinge auch zerbröselt 

Komischerweise ist auf der Kettenstrebenseite das Gussteil ungefähr auf Höhe des Randes vom grossen Kettenblattes gebrochen. Eigentlich ist dort das Material am dicksten. 
Sieht auch nicht so aus als wäre durch einen Chainsuck das Material geschwächt gewesen 

*Anmerkung:* nein, ich schimpfe nicht auf Rocky, es war eine lange und intensive Freunschaft zwischen mir und meinem kleinen blauen Slayer.

Im Grunde hat es mich eher gewundert, wie lange es die Torturen mitgemacht hat. Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder aufgebaut! 

Gibts in solchen Fällen Garantie? Müsste die Rechnung noch irgendwo haben?


----------



## Ich bins! (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi, es gibt 5 Jahre Garantie, wenn DU das bike gekauft hast.
Meine garantie war 3 Wochen abgelaufen, war aber kein problem..
Enige 2004 oder 2003 Modelle hatten wohl Probleme mit der Strebe.


----------



## DaJerk (23. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Werd mal nach der Rechnung graben. Ich hab den Rahmen zwar über ibäh gekauft, aber neu von einem Händler mit Rechnung.

Mich wundert aber immer noch, wie dieses massive Gussteil brechen konnte. Es ist an der Bruchfläche ca. 12 x 17 mm gross, also richtig massiv!

Kerben sind keine zu sehen, ausser ein paar Lackkratzern von einem Chainsuck, nix wildes. Die Reifen haben auch nicht geschliffen.

Das Rad ist 2 bis 3 mal die Woche ca. 3,5 Jahre offroad im CC-Einsatz gewesen. Wohl mal ein 30 cm Hüpfer, aber sonst nur Reitwege etc.

OK, ich wiege 95+ Kg, aber deshalb hab ich mir ja ein stabileres Rad aufgebaut. Fühlte sich jedenfalls nicht so an, als würde was flexen oder irgendwie überfordert sein.

Wenn ich nachher ein paar Teile an mein Proceed umbaue, werde ich mir vorkommen wie ein Leichenfledderer. Ich glaub ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht mit meinem Rad rede... 


Edit: hab die Rechnung gerade gefunden: 07/2007. -  Rahmen ist laut Nummer wohl ein 2005er (20050002XX)

Edit II: Brauche doch noch mal Hilfe:Laut Garantiebedingungen in D ist der Händler ja nach über 3 Jahren raus aus der Verantwortung. Greift also eine eventuelle Gewährleistung von RM?
Wende ich mich nun an den Händler oder an Bikeaction oder an RM?

Edit III: hab mal ein Foto gemacht: 

Edit IV: Hatte ne Mail an Service at Bikeaction geschickt. Die haben sich fix gemeldet und nach Bildern und Rechnung gefragt. Bekomme wohl Ersatz von denen. Wäre auch echt schade ums Bike gewesen.

Bin wieder happy


----------



## jojada1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Kettenstreben sind seit jeher ein latentes Problem bei den Slayer-Modellen. Schon die erste Serie 2001/2002 wurde zurÃ¼ckgerufen und im Material verstÃ¤rkt, zu erkennen an der "S"-PrÃ¤gung im Bereich des Yokes.
Die Konstruktion beruht halt auf dem Element, sie wurde auf die hÃ¶heren "All-Mountain"-Belastungen nicht wirklich angepasst. Die Kettenstreben -Probleme mit den Baujahren von 2003 an haben meist mit den verwendeten Scheibenbremsen zu tun; ist die Bremskraft sehr stark (Scheibendurchmesser grÃ¶Ãer als 160mm, "bissige Bremse") dann zieht es die Kettenstrebe bei harten Bremsungen fÃ¶rmlich auseinander, die WandstÃ¤rken sind aber auf solche Belastungen nicht ausgelegt. Zudem existiert eine Serie, (2002-2003) bei der zur Fixierung des Yokes bei der Produktion (SchweiÃen) jeweils pro Seite ein Loch  in die Kettenstrebe gebohrt wurde. Bei hÃ¶heren Belastungen kommt es auch hier zu BrÃ¼chen und auch hier gab es Tausch-Aktionen. 
Ich finde die von BA aufgerufenen 60â¬ fÃ¼r einen Austausch der Kettentsreben bei Rahmen, deren Garantie abgelaufen ist eine sehr faire LÃ¶sung.

Hoffentlich ist im April der Schnee endlich weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameman (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
war eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr hier im Forum unterwegs. Leider muss ich mich von meinem Slayer trennen, da ich aufgrund von massiven Rückenproblemen bereits eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr fahren konnte und voraussichtlich auch vorerst nicht mehr kann.

Wer also Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden (Email: kdkrausch at aol.com).

Hier die Fakten:
Rahmen	             RM Slayer 19 HotRod SE, 2005
Gabel	             Marzocchi Z1 Drop Off
Schaltung 	XTR Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus SL-M970 
	             XTR Kassette XTR CS-M 970 
	             XTR Umwerfer vorne
	             XTR Schaltwerk hinten  RD-M 971 
	             XTR Kette 
Kurbel + InnenlagerRace Face Deus XC, silber
Laufräder	             XTR - vorne Tubeless dunkelgrau, hinten DT Felge   
                          schwarz
Mäntel + Schlauch Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,3
Bremsen Magura Louise FR 2007, Center Lock, 180/160
Lenker	             Syncros Carbon
Vorbau	             Race Face Deus, 100mm, schwarz
Sattel	             Fizik Aliante Carbon
Sattelstütze	Race Face Deus XC 26,8mm
Griffe	             RF Good n Evil 
Pedale	             davtus USA - CNC gefräst / sehr stabil aber schwer
Schnellspanner	Salsa
Steuersatz	Chris King 1 1/8 Ahead, schwarz

dazu gibt es noch eine Menge Zubehör und Goodies und ein Extra Laufrad für Vorne (XTR)

Das Beste: das Rad hat tatsächlich erst unter 50km gelaufen. Wirklich nicht mehr!!! Ich weiß, das schreiben immer alle, aber hier stimmt es wirklich. Kann auch jeder am Bike sehen, dass alles noch nagelneu ist.

*VB: 1.585 EUR*
Das Bike wurde professionell bei BigWheel, Oer-Erkenschwick aufgebaut. Kein Murks. Nur die hochwertigsten Teile verbaut.

Standort: Marl (nördliches Ruhrgebiet)

Weitere Bilder schicke ich gerne auf Anfrage.

Bis denn

FlameMan


----------



## Flameman (5. Januar 2011)

flameman schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> war eine ganze zeit nicht mehr hier im forum unterwegs. Leider muss ich mich von meinem slayer trennen, da ich aufgrund von massiven rückenproblemen bereits eine ganze zeit nicht mehr fahren konnte und voraussichtlich auch vorerst nicht mehr kann.
> 
> Wer also interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden (email: Kdkrausch at aol.com).
> ...



*s o l d *


----------



## DaJerk (28. Januar 2011)

OK, hat etwas gedauert, aber gerade ist die Ersatzschwinge aus der Garantielieferung angekommen.

Der Rest des Bikes ist komplett überholt worden. Hab sogar die Zeit gefunden, meine Pike komplett zu zerlegen, die Kolbenstangen zu polieren und etwas dünneres Öl einzufüllen.

Dadurch spricht die 454 U-Turn Air fast so gut an, wie meine alte Coil nach der Einfahrzeit.

Ansonsten waren alle Lager trotz Fettpackung abgesoffen.

Der Rahmen steht gut da dank Nanopolitur. Freue mich schon auf die Probefahrt im Schnee.

Meine kleine Welt ist wieder in Ordnung, das ist wie Sex nach einem derben Streit 

Edit: welche Ausführung der Kettenstrebe ist eigentlich die neuere nicht bruchgefährdete (siehe Bild)?


----------



## rocsam (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo DaJerk, schau auf das Yoke, unten ist bei der verstärkten ein "S" -für "supported" eingeprägt, den Bohrungen nach zu urteilen müsste es die untere auf dem Bild sein...

Gruss


----------



## DaJerk (28. Januar 2011)

Hei rocsam,

wo genau soll da ein "S" sein? Anscheinend sind beide Unsupported 

Vom Gefühl her würde ich auch die untere als die stabilere ansehen.

Dummerweise hab ich die obere geschickt bekommen. Sind aber sonst identisch.

Gruss...


----------



## Ich bins! (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch die obere geschickt bekommen.
Bei mir ist ein Riss um das hintere Loch entstanden.
Das gibts jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## lucifer666 (18. Februar 2011)

So, hier mal meins in der klassisch-schwarzen Flip-Flop-Farbgebung. Allerdings steckt da mitterweile ne Pike drin und größere Bremsscheiben....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rocsam (24. Februar 2011)

.....fast schon oldschool, so ein schwarz-glibber-silbernes hatte ich auch mal.....

@DaJerk, hmm, keine Ahnung, kann sein, dass die später produzierten keine "S"-Prägung mehr haben, meins ist gerade beim Händler zwecks Aufarbeitung, das kann dauern bis ich ein Photo machen kann- fotografier Du doch mal die Unterseite der Streben da, wo diese am Hinterrad zusammenlaufen - also in Tretlagerhöhe....


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (25. Februar 2011)

Made in Canada;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (22. März 2011)

hallo,
gestern zusammen gebastelt.
heute probe gefsahren...
einfach nur bombe!











gruss der jetz vollgefederte und slayer radelnde kalle (;


----------



## silver02 (7. April 2011)

Moin,

meins war in artgerechter Umgebung unterwegs 





Viele Grüße,
silver


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2011)

Sauerei!


----------



## silver02 (7. April 2011)

Ist ja schon wieder sauber! War direkt nach der Tour...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2011)

ok


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. April 2011)

hallo,
von heute:






neu ist die forca stütze und die hope disc (;

grüsse der kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K33 (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

an meinem Slayer reißt gerade die Sattelstütze ein.
Ich suche mir schon seit Tagen einen Wolf nach einer neuen Stütze in 26,8 Durchm. und 400er Länge. Scheint aber ziemlich aus der Mode gekommen sein.
Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine halbwegs styliche Stütze? Budget ca. 50-60 Euro. 





Gruß 

Frank

PS. Sattel ist nur ne Übergangslösung


----------



## 2o83 (13. April 2011)

Moin,
NC 17 Empire Pro http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/sattelstuetzen/empire-pro/ , relativ kleiner Aufdruck. Sonst fällt mir auch nur noch eine Thomson ein!


Cheers!


----------



## K33 (14. April 2011)

Hi,

thx. Die NC 17 hatte ich auch schon gesehen, war mir aber e bikki zu schwer. Die Thomson-Stütze hatte ich bis jetzt nur in 330er Länge gesehen.
Bei Chainreactioncycles hab ich sie aber auch in 410mm Länge gefunden. Liegt zwar überm Budget, ist aber ne Überlegung wert.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. April 2011)

guggst du hier: http://rocklandbiker.blogspot.com/p/rockshop.html


----------



## lowisbmx (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
bei meinem old Slayer muss der Hinterbau neu gelagert werden, soweit kein Problem, nur bekomme ich die Hülsen, welche in den Lagern hinter dem Tretlager stecken nicht raus. Hier kommt man mit keinem Abzieher ran, rausklopfen geht auch nicht, gibts da einen Trick??


----------



## Ich bins! (28. April 2011)

Soweit ich mich einnere sind es 2 Hülsen.
In der mitte ist eine Nut, man kann die Hülse nur von der mitte aus
herausschlagen.


----------



## lowisbmx (29. April 2011)

Ja, so gehts....die Hülsen treffen jedoch mittig in der Lagerung aufeinander, der Spalt dazwischen ist praktisch gleich null. Mit einem Durchschlag, der vorne einen leichten Grat dran hat hab ich es dann geschafft eine Hülse herauszuklopfen... 
Vorm Zusammenbauen drehe ich noch einen kleinen Absatz innen an, das spart beim nächsten Mal viel Zeit.


----------



## trailsurf75 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Old-Slayer Fans,

schweren Herzens muss ich mich von meinem Rahmen und Kurbel trennen.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230615820545&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2011)

trailsurf75 schrieb:


> Hallo Old-Slayer Fans,
> 
> schweren Herzens muss ich mich von meinem Rahmen und Kurbel trennen.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230615820545&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


 
sowas verkauft man nicht, und schon gar nicht in ebay.....mann


----------



## daskandalboy (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nenne seit einigen Tagen nebem dem Element nun auch einen 2005er Slayer-Rahmen mein Eigen. Das gute Stück ist technisch in einem guten Zustand, jedoch hat die HotRod-Lackierung sehr gelitten und es läuft wohl auf eine Neulackierung raus. Das Original HotRod-Design in Silber/Grün/Schwarz wird wohl schwierig, immerhin konnte ich von Bikeaction den Rocky-Schriftzug und das Steuerrohrlogo auftreiben (falls jemand einen kompletten Decal-Satz haben sollte - ich hätte Interesse). Mein Plan ist nun, den Rahmen im Blauton des 2005er Slayer 70 pulvern zu lassen (wie z.B. hier).

Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung, welchem RAL-Ton das ungefähr entspricht? Nachtrag: Der Farbton nennt sich "Patriot Blue Polished".

Danke & viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> trailsurf75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Old-Slayer Fans,
> ...


Will jetzt nicht die ganzen 43 Seiten hier lesen: 
weiß jemand, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer im old Slayer hat?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

184/ 44mm


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 184/ 44mm


Na das is ja mal ein schräges Maß..., danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

in europa ja.
wird auch von cannondale im rize usw. verbaut.
ab und an sind mal welche in der bucht.

habe einen neuen 2011er fÃ¼r 155,-â¬ geschossen, vom HÃ¤ndler.

der vom cannondale ist folgendermaÃen voreingestellt:
druck low
Zug mid
Boost 175

Passt ins slayer, offen sehr lebendig.

habe noch 2 originaldÃ¤mpfer, beide ok (float rl)
interesse?


----------



## 2o83 (4. Mai 2011)

habe noch 2 originaldämpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Jap habe ich! Preis?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2011)

Schrieb Pm, oder hast du schon?


----------



## Rocky-Rider (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo RM Fahrer,

auch ich spiele mit dem Gedanken von Specialized auf RM zu wechseln !

Akuell wurde mir ein "Neues aus 2005" Slayer70 in weiss angeboten, verbaut ist eine Mazocchi Bomber Gabel, Fox Dämpfer, XT Ausstattung, und sehr hochwertige Felgen mit Messerspeichen.

Was darf ein solches Geschoß den aktuell noch kosten ?
Angeboten wurde es mir für 1800,- ist der Preis realistisch ?


----------



## isartrails (16. Mai 2011)

Rocky-Rider schrieb:


> ... ist der Preis realistisch ?


Nein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2011)

Rocky-Rider schrieb:


> Hallo RM Fahrer,
> 
> auch ich spiele mit dem Gedanken von Specialized auf RM zu wechseln !
> 
> ...




Was ist denn genaues verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-Rider (19. Mai 2011)

Verbaut sind folgende Komponenten:

Schalltung und Kurbelgarnitur Shimano XT
Marzocchi Bomber Z1 freeride Gabel
Fox Dämpfer
Felgen Avid Crossride

Bei den Bremsen wurde gespart, es sind "nur" die Shimano Deore (Scheibenbremsen) verbaut.

Wäre schön zu erfahren was soetwas kosten darf, da ich mit RM noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe, allerdings pber die Qualität nur bestes gelesen und gehört habe


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

zu teuer.
Hast du ein Foto?


----------



## Nofaith (19. Mai 2011)

@ Rocky-Rider

Bist Du sicher das es ein 2005er Slayer ist? 

Ausstattung Slayer 70 Mj 2005:

Rahmenfarbe: patriot blue
Gabel: Fox Vanilla RLC
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float RP3
Antrieb: XT / RaceFace Deus Mix
UvP: 3590â¬


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2011)

Bj. kann man schwer bestim,men.
Steht aber in der Rahmennummer.
Blau gab es meines Wissens erst ab Industrielager


----------



## Nofaith (20. Mai 2011)

Nach der Händler Liste gab es weder 2004 noch 2005 ein weisses Slayer, Industrielager hatten beide Modelljahre. Eventuell gab's eine separate "Charge" ähnlich dem schwarzen 70er aus 2005. 

Ausstattungsmäßig passt das Bike in keins der beiden Modelljahre. 

Ein Bild würde weiterhelfen, eventuell ist auch das "New Slayer" gemeint.


----------



## Rocky-Rider (20. Mai 2011)

Bild reiche ich nach, sobald es mir vorliegt.
Ist aber scheinbar von den angebauten Komponenten ein selbst zusammengestelltes Bike, was der Verkäufer mir heute auch bestätigte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (20. Mai 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Nach der Händler Liste gab es weder 2004 noch 2005 ein weisses Slayer, Industrielager hatten beide Modelljahre. Eventuell gab's eine separate "Charge" ähnlich dem schwarzen 70er aus 2005.
> 
> Ausstattungsmäßig passt das Bike in keins der beiden Modelljahre.
> 
> Ein Bild würde weiterhelfen, eventuell ist auch das "New Slayer" gemeint.


Tja, über den Rahmen/Lackierung wurde hier vor ein paar Monaten auch schonmal gerätselt.  In ebay wurde vor kurzem auch eines in der Lackierung verkauft. Mal schauen ob der Verkäufer noch Infos hat und sich meldet.

Gruss
derschotte


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2011)

Lass dir einfach die Rahmennummer geben.
Die ersten 4 Ziffern sollten das Baujahr sein.

Wichtig:
Foto der Kettenstrebe von oben
Foto von den Umlenkhebeln auch von der Rückseite

Die wurden damals zurück gerufen & ausgetauscht.


----------



## RMB-Rider (30. Mai 2011)

Seit heute gehöre ich auch zum erlauchten Slayer-Kreis!!! 

Ich habe von meinem Kumpel das 2005er Hotrod SE nahezu unbenutzt ergattert! 

ROCK ´N ROLL!!!


----------



## RMB-Rider (31. Mai 2011)

Hier jetzt das erste Foto meines vorläufigen Hotrod-Aufbaus! 

Was mich nun noch extrem stört und was schnellstens geändert wird, sind die Bremsen!
Montiert sind XT mit diesen extrem schlimmen Brems-Schalt Kombis! 
Allerdings kann ich mich noch nicht entscheidn, welche Breme es wird?!
Ich tendiere momentan zur Avid Elixir CR! (Grau, 180/160)


----------



## empella (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bei meinem 2004er Slayer hat das Schaltauge das Ausfallende voom Rahmen ausgerissen. Kann man das Ausfallende irgendwo bestellen?

Danke und Grüße
Empella


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

am schnellsten beim radsport kimmerle


----------



## RMB-Rider (31. Mai 2011)

Fährt noch jemand im alten Slayer den Fox RP3 Dämpfer?
Ist es normal, das da mehr Druck rein muß, als Fox angibt?
Mit 5,7-6,1 Bar bei 74kg erscheint er mir jedenfalls viel zu weich!
Kann das sein oder mache ich was falsch???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Fährt noch jemand im alten Slayer den Fox RP3 Dämpfer?
> Ist es normal, das da mehr Druck rein muß, als Fox angibt?
> Mit 5,7-6,1 Bar bei 74kg erscheint er mir jedenfalls viel zu weich!
> Kann das sein oder mache ich was falsch???



ich fahr den gleichen Dämpfer im Hot Rod mit 13 Bar bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 99 Kg.
Ich empfehle dir den Dämpfer auf der mittleren Stufe, offene Dämpfung mit einem Sag von max. 12mm einzustellen. Danach die Dämpfung schritt für Schritt erhöhen. ride on...


----------



## RMB-Rider (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tip! 
Ich habe momentan mal 10 Bar drin, aber ich werde das ganze jetzt mal austesten!


----------



## nrgmac (31. Mai 2011)

Hat zufällig noch Jemand einen Hauptrahmen oder Komplettrahmen in 16,5"?

Falls ja, würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

RP23 2011, 75kg, 150psi


----------



## RMB-Rider (1. Juni 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> RP23 2011, 75kg, 150psi



Danke! 

Gibt es den RP23 auch in 184mm Länge? Ich habe ihn nur in 190mm gefunden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, gibt es.


----------



## RMB-Rider (1. Juni 2011)

Na, dann OK!
Momentan benötige ich ja keinen Austausch, aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## stivinix (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Slayer Fans!
Da ich mir ein Altitude mit großen Rädern kaufen möchte muss mein 2005er Slayer gehen. 

Verkaufe es entweder als Rahmenset (490.-) oder als Komplettbike (1200.-) 

Details siehe hier:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?146911-Biete-Rocky-Mountain-Slayer

Bei Interesse, Fragen pm oder mail





Ist verkauft!!


----------



## empella (6. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Hinterradschwinge für einen 19"- Rahmen, die er nicht mehr benötigt?

Grüße
Empella


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte einen kompletten 2004er 19'' Slayer Rahmen inc. Dämpfer, den ich wegen Projektaufgabe nicht mehr benötige. Hinterbau ist neu gelagert, ein paar Kratzer und die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## juergets (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Weiss einer zufällig, welche Buchsen ich für den Dämpfer des 2005 er Modells bei der Wippe brauche?
Danke
Jürg


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2011)

ab 2003 waren doch Industrielager verbaut?
Oder meinst du die im Dämpferauge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (21. Juni 2011)

ja die.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2011)

die bekommst du beim bikehändler.
sind verschleißteile am fox- dämpfer-


----------



## juergets (22. Juni 2011)

Danke!


----------



## nrgmac (2. Juli 2011)

Habe noch einen 18" von 2002. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Markus3110 (7. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich noch die alten Schriftzüge her bekomme??? Der Rahmen ist schwarz und Bj 2002 oder 2003....er sieht so aus wie der hier im Post 1082 aber in schwarz.

Danke !!!!!


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2011)

Bucht... oder anfertigen lassen.
Bei CRC und div. anderen Plattformen tauchen auch ab und zu mal Decals auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (10. Juli 2011)

Mist, gestern ist mir nach nicht mal fünfeinhalb Monaten die auf Garantie getauschte Schwinge fast an der gleichen Stelle schon wieder gebrochen.

Langsam nervt das


----------



## derschotte (10. Juli 2011)

kannst mal ein Bild machen damit ich meine an der Stelle auch mal prüfen kann?


----------



## DaJerk (10. Juli 2011)

Hier ein Bild vom alten (links im Bild) und "neuen" (rechts) Schwingenarm. Gebrochen ist die Schwinge beide Male in Fahrrichtung rechts vorn. Die "neue" ist genau in der vertikalen Schweissnaht gebrochen.

Passiert ist es 200m nach einem Anstieg im Wiegetritt auf eine kurze Anhöhe (10m). Dabei hab ich nicht etwa wie blöd am Lenker gerissen oder sowas 

Könnte mich irren, aber ich hatte die letzen Tage das Gefühl, der Hinterbau wäre schwammig gewesen . Hab dann alle Schrauben (sind mit Loctite blau gesichert), Lager und Speichen kontrolliert, war aber alles OK. Verzogen oder verspannt ist da auch nix. Ich konnte z.B. beim Zusammenbau eine Schraube vom Gelenk an der Hinterachse völlig easy rausziehen und ohne Kraft wieder einsetzen. Sowas geht nur wenn nix verzogen oder verspannt ist.

Bin ratlos.


----------



## RMB-Rider (12. Juli 2011)

Mein 16,5" Hotrod Frameset wird mich wohl wieder verlassen, da ein Fully irgendwie nix für mich ist und ich außerdem gerne wieder ein Stahlroß hätte!


----------



## stk1812 (30. August 2011)

Ha! Der Thread hat mich total angefixt, und nun hab ich zugeschlagen. Heute angekommen und einfach zu geil. Kann nicht erwarten meinen vom ewigen RR und HT bestimmt nicht verwöhnten Hintern mal ein paar anständige Trails herunter zu scheuchen!


----------



## Ich bins! (31. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.
Deinen keller könntest du aber auch mal aufräumen..


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2011)

stk1812 schrieb:


> ...und nun hab ich zugeschlagen.


Interessant!
Dein Bike sieht genau aus wie jenes, dass ich vor kurzem auf Ebay ersteigert habe und mir der Verkäufer dann mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung, seine Frau sei in der Garage aus Versehen drüber gefahren, dann plötzlich leider doch nicht mehr verkaufen konnte...
Magst Du mir vielleicht sagen, von wem du das Bike hast, Rahmengröße und so?
Ich hätte mit dem Verkäufer noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen.


----------



## nrgmac (24. September 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch Jemand einen Hauptrahmen oder Komplettrahmen in 16,5"?
> 
> Falls ja, würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.



Jetzt doch wieder auf der Suche....

Hat zufällig noch jemand die Geo-Daten? Auch in diesem Fall würde ich mich über eine PM oder direkte Antwort sehr freuen.


----------



## 2o83 (25. September 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Jetzt doch wieder auf der Suche....
> 
> Hat zufällig noch jemand die Geo-Daten? Auch in diesem Fall würde ich mich über eine PM oder direkte Antwort sehr freuen.



Kann bei dem Flow FS meiner Freundin mal nachmessen, ist ja die gleiche Geometrie. Kann aber ein, zwei Tage dauern...

Cheers!


----------



## Bikerredstar (28. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Old Slayer-Gemeine,

seit 2 1/2 Jahren bin ich auf einem Edge unterwegs und wollte mal fragen - falls ich da überhaupt richtig liege - mit welchem Slayerjahrgang der Rahmen übereinstimmt.







...leider habe ich kein so richtig gutes Bild - sorry. Der Hinterbau ist (leider) noch kommplett mit Gleitlagern versehen. Ober- und Unterrohr laufen zum Steurrohr rechteckig zu. Könnte das so Baujahr 2002/03 sein?

Ein paar andere Fragen treiben mich in letzter Zeit auch noch um:
1. Wo bekomme ich einen Lagersatz am günstigsten her?
2. Der Vorbesitzer schrieb mir damals, es sei eine verstärkte Kettenstrebe (von Rocky auch ohne Defefekt ausgetauscht) verbaut. Ich habe jetzt hier gelesen, dass die Verstärkung nur das Frästeil an der Aufnahme des Hinterbaus überm Trentlager betraf. Besteht euerer Meinung nach mit 180er Scheibe akute Bruchgefahr an der Bremsbaunahme? Davon war hier ja auch oht zu lesne. (Ich bin seit einem 3/4 Jahr auf Lousie FR mit 180/180 unterwegs...)

Besten Dank und besten Grüße aus Jena!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (28. September 2011)

Das Edge und Slayer der JahrgÃ¤nge 2001/2002 waren nahezu baugleich (Slayer ohne Canti-Aufnahme). Die Ausstattung war ein wenig unterschiedlich (am Slayer ab 2002 hochwertiger) und die Lackierungen. Sonst sind die beiden Rahmen noch aus den dicken Easton RAD-RohrsÃ¤tzen gebaut worden und hatten die von Dir angesprochene Gleitlagerung. Warum du diese bemÃ¤ngelst (zuviel Bike-Bravo gelesen?), kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht nachvollziehen, da sie in vielen Bereichen lÃ¤nger hÃ¤lt und robuster ist als billige Kugellager mit Gummischeibchen (ab Jahrgang 2003). 
Die gebrochenen Hinterbauschwingen waren aus dem Jahr 2001 und sind durch andere Schwingen mit einem eingestanzten S (auf der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe zu sehen) ersetzt worden. Die WandungsstÃ¤rken waren hier geringfÃ¼gig dicker. Was die Bremse angeht: Ab Werk waren max. 165 mm am Heck verbaut, aber es wurden auch schon mehrfach 185 mm Scheiben verbaut. Hat sich Ã¼ber viele Jahre bewÃ¤hrt und wenn da jetzt noch was brechen sollte, dann ist es eher ein ErmÃ¼dungsbruch (auch Alu-Rahmen altern).
Zusammengefasst ein sehr schÃ¶nes und robustes Bike mit wirklich noch echtem Kultfaktor. 
Die Lager bekommst Du bei IGUS oder beim Radsport Kimmerle.

Rocky Mountain Bicycles are not made or manufacturedâthey are                        âBuilt.â


----------



## Bikerredstar (28. September 2011)

@ nrgmac: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort  
Was die Lager angeht: Es nervt mich eigentlich nur, dass der Hinterbau nach jeder Regenfahrt mega laut zu quitschen anfängt, was duch den schönen Hauptrahmen irgendwie verstärkt zu werden scheint. Nach einem Bad in WD40 o ä. ist dann i. d. R. Ruhe, aber es stört mich halt wenn man bei schlechtem Wetter keine Klingel braucht  Das Problem hatte ich bei anderen Rädern nie...
Sonst ist's aber bisher mein absolutes Lieblingsfully, auch wenn ich schon Rahmen neuere Jahrgänge anderer Hersteller gefahren bin...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2011)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> @ nrgmac: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort
> Was die Lager angeht: Es nervt mich eigentlich nur, dass der Hinterbau nach jeder Regenfahrt mega laut zu quitschen anfängt, was duch den schönen Hauptrahmen irgendwie verstärkt zu werden scheint. Nach einem Bad in WD40 o ä. ist dann i. d. R. Ruhe, aber es stört mich halt wenn man bei schlechtem Wetter keine Klingel braucht  Das Problem hatte ich bei anderen Rädern nie...
> Sonst ist's aber bisher mein absolutes Lieblingsfully, auch wenn ich schon Rahmen neuere Jahrgänge anderer Hersteller gefahren bin...



Stell das Bike mal auf den Kopf.
Im Gehäuse der Hauptachse sollte eine kleine Schraube mitO- Ring sein.
Die öffnest du.
Anschließend versuchst du die Hauptachse so zu drehen, dass das Loch in ihr mit dem Loch im Gehäuse fluchtet.
Jetzt ziehst du einen dünnes Öl in eine Spritze mit Nadel in füllst das ganze Gehäuse vorsichtig mit Öl.
Schraube wieder rein und du hast einen selbstschmierendes Lager!


----------



## Slayer001 (24. November 2011)

Das mit der Bremse bin ich auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich ne 180 nehme. Gibt es evtl. noch neue Ersatzteile wie die Hinteradschwinge für das Old Slayer zu kaufen ???


----------



## nrgmac (25. November 2011)

Das kommt auf das Baujahr an. Für die älteren Slayer/Edge, ETS-X ist der Support seitens BA eingestellt, wie es sich bei den Baujahren ab 2003 verhält, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Im Austausch (5 Jahre Garantie für Erstbesitzer) wird zumeist ein Alti angeboten. 
Bzgl. der 180 mm: Es gibt im Tech-Manual auf der BA-Seite keine Angaben zur max. Größe. Diese ergibt sich allerdings aus der Konstruktion. Mehr als 190 mm passen einfach nicht rein  (habe ich selber viele Jahre im OS gefahren und nie Probleme damit gehabt). Ob die restlichen Angaben wirklich stimmig sind, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Dezember 2011)

So nun mal ein vernÃ¼ftiges Bild:





Mein  Edge aka Old Slayer in 18â

-RS Recon Solo Air
-Fox Float RC
-Louise FR 180/180
-XT-Naben und irgendwelche (zu weichen) Mavics in Schwarz, Sram Kassette und Kette
-Conti Mountain King 2.4
-X.7 Trigger, X.9 Umwerfer, 9.0 Schaltwerk (Letzteres leider vorgestern abgebrochen...)
-Race Face Ride XC
-Nukeproof Electon
-Truvative Team 3D Vorbau + Stylo SL Lenker + Syntace Schraubgriffe
-Mounty Special SattelstÃ¼tze und Selle Italia âDrÃ¶ssiger 200gâ Sattel
...Nie gewogen, geht aber Ã¼berall gut rauf und runter


----------



## nrgmac (2. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dass die Teileliste darunter steht... Ist leider auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen. Aber schön bunt im Hintergrund 

Aus aktuellem Anlass (Weihnachten steht ja bekanntlich vor der Tür) möchte ich nochmals mein Gesuch nach einem Slayer/Edge in 16,5" erneuern. Bevorzugt in ROT. 
Bitte um ein realistisches Angebot. Hatte schon diverse Traumangebote mit 800+ für den nackigen Rahmen.


----------



## Osti (20. Dezember 2011)

hat noch jemand ne 26,8er Sattelstütze in schwarz und vorzugsweise von RF im Keller rum fliegen? Ich finde nirgends was passendes....


----------



## Bikerredstar (20. Dezember 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> hat noch jemand ne 26,8er Sattelstütze in schwarz und vorzugsweise von RF im Keller rum fliegen? Ich finde nirgends was passendes....



ne, aber wenn's nicht viel kosten soll und nicht Race Face sein muss, ist das hier ne Option:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11375


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (20. Dezember 2011)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> ne, aber wenn's nicht viel kosten soll und nicht Race Face sein muss, ist das hier ne Option:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11375



danke für den Tip!

290gr, wow!


----------



## Osti (11. Januar 2012)

so, ferdsch!


----------



## SlayMe (11. Januar 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## silver02 (27. Januar 2012)

Mein slayer und ich waren heute auch mal wieder im Schnee spielen...


----------



## daskandalboy (31. März 2012)

Ein Jahr hat's gedauert, jetzt ist es soweit


----------



## Hatehiller (31. März 2012)

cooles Bike,...aber die Bremsleitungsverlegung ist nicht dein ernst
sowas kann man auch kürzen
Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskandalboy (17. April 2012)

Yep, da hast Du Recht - ist ein Provisorium, kommt noch ein Umlenkrohr an die Gabel dran (ist noch nicht angekommen).


----------



## Bikerredstar (21. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
leider hat mein Fox-Dämpfer vergangene Woche sein Leben "ausgehaucht"  Da ich noch einen 165mm Rock Shox Bar rumliegen habe, wollte ich diesen jetzt mal bis auf weiteres einbauen; Leider habe ich aber keine Schieblehre da und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher welche Buchsen ich brauche: 
(6mm Bohrung ist klar..) Aber sind das auf beiden Seiten 22mm glatt oder 22,2mm? 

...ach ja, falls zufällig jemand noch welche rumliegen hat und sie loswerden möchte, bitte melden 

merci


----------



## nrgmac (21. April 2012)

Schau mal HIER!
Bei den Jahrgängen Slayer/Edge bis 2002 war noch der 165 mm Dämpfer verbaut. Das Buchsenmaß ist aber gleich. 

BTW: Glaubst Du wirklich, dass 0,4 mm bei der Konstruktion einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Bikerredstar (21. April 2012)

Erstmal danke!

zur Fragen: Nö, den Abstand könnte ich ja auch ggf. mit zehntelmilimeter U-Scheiben ausgleiche, aber da ich so oder so Buchsen für den RS-Dämpfer brauch (da die von Fox ja nicht passen), wären genau passende ja nett


----------



## Bikerredstar (21. April 2012)

...um noch mal klar zu machen was ich brauch:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Rock-Shox-Buchsen-Bar-MC3-MC3R-Peal-Ario-2005-09-6mm::16656.html
...bei BOM habe sie 21,84 und 22,2...


----------



## khemmer (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich gerade mein Old Slayer 50 mit einem tränenden Auge in den bikemarkt eingestellt habe, bin ich zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Wie in der Anzeige beschrieben bedarf es vor allem am Lack ein talentiertes Händchen um es wieder zum Glänzen zu bringen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/528690/cat/76

Falls Ihr Interesse habt, oder Ihr einen interessierten Old Slayer Liebhaber kennt, dann meldet Euch doch einfach...


----------



## isartrails (1. Juli 2012)

Hat das Teil auch eine Rahmengröße...?


----------



## khemmer (1. Juli 2012)

Hi isartrails,
habe die Anzeige ergänzt, ist ein 18 Zoll Rahmen...


----------



## nrgmac (1. Juli 2012)

Schade, leider die falsche Größe....


----------



## rud46 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt endgültig entschlossen mich von meinem *SLAYER HOT ROD Ltd.Edition* zu verabschieden. Das Bike ist an sich relativ wenig gefahren und in einem sehr guten allgemeinem Zustand. Die Lager laufen wie neu, ohne Spiel. Der FOX-Dämpfer funktioniert tadellos. Ich verkaufe den *16.5"-er Rahmen* einzeln *incl. Steuersatz und Syncros Sattelstütze* ev. bei interesse mit Rock Shox REBA 120 mm Gabel. Bilder und Ausstattung sind in post #805/806 zu sehen. Weitere Bilder auf Anfrage per PN oder E-Mail. Der Rahmen ist zu sehen in Belgien, PLZ 3550. *Faire Angebote unter PN*. Kann abgeholt werden aber Versand wäre auch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (6. Juli 2012)

Preisvorstellung? Detailfotos? Bitte per PN an mich.

Cheers!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2012)

Sooo 
Nach langer suche !!
*SLAYER HOT ROD Ltd.Edition* in 19 Zoll !!!
Ist mein.
Ich erwarte in inbrunst den Postmann


----------



## mohrstefan (10. August 2012)

Postbohte sei dank 




nur der Dämpfer ist 185 X 50 mm `!? ich war der Meinung Bj, 05er ist  190 x 57 mm ODER ???


----------



## Bikerredstar (10. August 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## spacehamster (10. August 2012)

185mm ist meines Wissens beim 05er schon richtig.


----------



## rud46 (10. August 2012)

Sehr schön! Z.I. Mein 16.5" HotRod Rahmen inkl. Dämper ist noch immer zu kaufen.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. August 2012)

Nach vielen Tele. mit Kimmerle + Bike Action ,,,, Bj. bis 04 185mm Bj. nur 05 190mm Bj. ab 06 200mm ?
Also das Hot Rod ist Bj. 05 somit 190 x 57mm ???

Der Dämpfer der da drinn ist (185 x ca. 50 mm) hätte auch noch ein bisschl platz !?
Weis jemand mehr !?!?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. August 2012)

190er mit 57er Hub gibts nicht!

190er haben nur einen Hub von 50,8mm.
200er gibts wahlweise mit 50,8mm oder 57mm.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. August 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 190er mit 57er Hub gibts nicht!
> 
> 190er haben nur einen Hub von 50,8mm.
> 200er gibts wahlweise mit 50,8mm oder 57mm.[/q
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Postbohte sei dank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bis 2003 165x38, danach 184x44.
Nicht sehr verbreitet in D, wird aber auch von anderen Amis verbaut.
Canondale z. B. hat den 2011 noch in irgendeinem Modell verbaut.

Wenn der 184er richtig durchknallt, dann zerquetscht die Querstrebe zwischen den Sattelstreben schon den hinteren Schaltzug.


----------



## spacehamster (11. August 2012)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, die Sufu spuckt mir nix aus - kann mir jemand Durchmesser und Breite der Dämpferbuchsen am 2005er Rahmen sagen?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. August 2012)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, die Sufu spuckt mir nix aus - kann mir jemand Durchmesser und Breite der Dämpferbuchsen am 2005er Rahmen sagen?


22,2 X 8 mm


----------



## spacehamster (11. August 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 22,2 X 8 mm



 Danke!


----------



## mohrstefan (19. August 2012)

Wo bekomme ich Bremsleitung's ......Tüllen, habe mier mit Isoband geholfen
bei meinem örtlichen dealer nix gefunden .


----------



## SlayMe (20. August 2012)

Kann man da nicht einfach einen Kabelbinder nehmen?
Oder eleganter: C-Clips?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2012)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht einfach einen Kabelbinder nehmen?
> Oder eleganter: C-Clips?


 ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2012)

Magura hat(te) doch mal so geschlitzte Kunststofftüllen mit einseitigem Bund.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Magura hat(te) doch mal so geschlitzte Kunststofftüllen mit einseitigem Bund.


oder die , nur passt nicht http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Jagwire-Führung-für-Bremsleitung-schwarz.html
Habe heute schon mit Kimmerle Tele.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2012)

ich schau morgen mal, wie ich es an meinem slayer gelöst habe.


----------



## spacehamster (23. August 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 22,2 X 8 mm



Du sag ma... wie kommst du auf die 22,2? Mittlerweile hab ich's doch in meiner grenzenlosen Weisheit mal fertiggebracht, die Specs bei Bikeaction nachzuschauen, und da steht 22, und jetzt wo ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut hab, sieht das hier richtig aus... hat mal irgendwer rausgefunden, dass es mit 22,2 besser passt?


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2012)

22,2 war und ist immer das Maß bei Rocky gewesen( auser Slayer 11 aber auch nur eine seite )
Und bike action ist wie ich meine eine Null Nr. ich habe da nie was ordendliches erfahren !!!
Godfather of bike,Rocky Mountan ist der Kimmerle


----------



## Hueften (23. September 2012)

es lebt


----------



## mohrstefan (23. September 2012)

Es fährt und das echt "Hot Rod " Geil


----------



## rockyslayer (25. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin heute zufällig auf diesen thread gestossen,super super.
Ich bin seit 2003 Rocky-Slayer Fan(old Slayer),habe viele Marken mit großen Nahmen gefahren aber seit 2003 nur noch Rocky Old Slayer.
Zwei fahre ich zur Zeit und einen Rahmen habe ich noch nagelneu im Keller(PS.würde zum verkauf stehen).


----------



## spacehamster (25. September 2012)

Ich will eigentlich schon lange mal bessere Fotos vom aktuellen Ausbaustand machen, aber ich komm ums Verrecken nicht dazu (lies: Bin mal wieder verletzt und kann nicht fahren gehen), und drum müsst ihr jetzt halt dieses öde Wohnungsfoto anschauen.






Ich weiss, der Aufbau ist für alle Liebhaber und Nostalgiker wahrscheinlich ein Verbrechen, aber die Kiste fährt sich hammermässig so. Als Nächstes muss dann einfach noch der Sattel weg, weil er mir aua macht, und bei der Gelegenheit werd ich wohl auch diese hässliche Deus-Sattelstütze mal in die Tonne kloppen. Die knarzt eh schon seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyslayer (26. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
das Hinterbau-Dämpfer Maß für Slayer 03,04 und 05 ist 184 und der Hub ist 44!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## mohrstefan (26. September 2012)

rockyslayer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das Hinterbau-Dämpfer Maß für Slayer 03,04 und 05 ist 184 und der Hub ist 44!
> 
> Gruß Bernd


LEIDER


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> LEIDER



Heul nicht und guck bei Ebay.
im Cannondale Rize ist der auch verbaut und wird oft verkauft.
Ich habe 2010 fÃ¼r einen neuen 2011er(!) RP23 Boostvalve 165,-â¬ bezahlt.
(L/M/225), passt super bei 69kg nackisch Biker.


----------



## nrgmac (26. September 2012)

Den RockShox RT3 gibt es auch in diesem Maß...


----------



## spacehamster (26. September 2012)

RP23 hab ich auch drin, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. September 2012)

Nach Rücksprache mit http://jl-racing-suspension.com/kontakt/
Werde ich wohl einen Passenden Manitou-Coil  in 190 ebl umbau - auf 185
mm umbauen lassen  ,,,,,Verbauen !
Die Luft variante ,währe wohl zu Aufwendig !???
ausage meines Dealer !?
Ich höre ??


----------



## rockyslayer (27. September 2012)

Hallo mohrstefan,
Toxoholics hat immer wieder welche da,dort hab ich meinen RP23 auch her!!Kostet aber viel !!!!!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## 2o83 (27. September 2012)

Ich fahre bei mir in meinem einen Marzocchi Roco Air, das ist kein Problem gewesen. Ansonsten einfach mal eine email an die Adresse in meiner Signatur schicken, die können dir mit Sicherheit helfen.

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein Bild davon: steht zwar Flow FS drauf, ist aber das gleiche Einbaumaß, Luft ist ohne Probleme möglich, war auch ein Custom-Umbau, und der war nicht einmal teuer. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2012)

ohhh welch neid !!!
sowas mit nem Manitou Evolver


----------



## 2o83 (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Roco lief in dem Rahmen echt super... Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Cheers!


----------



## rockyslayer (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin mit den Fox-Dämpfern super zufrieden.
Mein erstes Slayer hatte den Fox nur mit Lookout, dann mein 2004 hatte den ersten Pro-bedal das war eine Steigerung, hätte ich nie gedacht weil das Slayer doch immer leicht beim tretten mit wippt. Dann mein 2005 mit dem RP3 noch besser da hab ich mir gleich noch eins geholt und so waren es 4.
Letztes Jahr kaufte ich mir noch den aktuellen RP 23 nur für mein Ego, aber was soll ich sagen nochmal eine Steigerung. Nach meiner Meinung ist der Fox für das Slayer die erste Wahl .
Und ich hatte vor Rocky die Marken Rotwild und Steppenwolf aber keines der  Bikes war so geil und auch nach sovielen Jahren noch voll konkurrenzfähig. Ich fahr regelmäßig die neusten Specialized, auch eine super Marke aber wenn ich dann wieder auf meinem Old Slayer sitze bin ich glücklich und zufrieden!!!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## rockyslayer (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 
ich hab mich am WE wieder neu in meine Slayer verliebt, eigentlich wollte ich einen nagelneuen Rahmen von meinen 4 verkaufen.....ABER ich behalte ihn denn er gehört ja schon zur Familie
Das Old-Slayer ist einfach ein Bike das mit aktuellen Parts heute immer noch mithalten kann!!!!!


Gruß Bernd


----------



## nrgmac (15. Oktober 2012)

+1


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Oktober 2012)

rockyslayer schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hab mich am WE wieder neu in meine Slayer verliebt, eigentlich wollte ich einen nagelneuen Rahmen von meinen 4 verkaufen.....ABER ich behalte ihn denn er gehört ja schon zur Familie
> Das Old-Slayer ist einfach ein Bike das mit aktuellen Parts heute immer noch mithalten kann!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (6. Januar 2013)

Nach nur kurtzer aber so manch schöner ausritte, trenne ich mich wieder von dem Geilen Teil 
In gute Hände abzugeben 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/86882-rocky-mountain-slayer-19-zoll-special-edition-hot-rod


----------



## rockyslayer (7. Januar 2013)

hallo,
was war denn der Grund?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2013)

Ein Altitude Carbon RSL 90 
und drei Bikes,ist ein's zuviel


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Januar 2013)

Uhhhh 
habe da noch ein Nachschlag,war immer sehr hilfreich , habe alle meine Bike's.... !!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/99025-gravity-dropper-in-26-8
Denke der eine oder andere !!!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## isartrails (9. Januar 2013)

Was hattest du denn nun für einen Dämpfer drin?
Du hattest ja mal ne Zeitlang nach einem passenden gesucht, bzw. nach Alternativen für die Einbaulänge...


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Januar 2013)

Die EBL ist 185 mm bei den "old" Teilen !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2013)

Die ersten "old Slayer hatten 165/ 38mm Dämpfer.

Ab 2003 bekamen sie 184/ 44mm Dämpfer und die Gleitlager wurden gegen Industrielager ausgetauscht.


----------



## silver02 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe für mein Slayer 70 (2005) mal nach einem Ersatzdämpfer geschaut (nur vorsorglich) und sowohl Rock Shox (Monarch) als auch Fox (Float CTD) haben 2013 diverse Luftdämpfer mit 184/44 im Angebot. Die sollten doch alle passen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2013)

Ja die würden passen wenn die Luftkammer nicht zu groß ist.
Die gibt es in verschiedenen Volumen und damit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern.

Ich habe noch einen original Float RL zu verkaufen.
Hatte ich mir auch als Ersatzdämpfer hingelegt.
Dummerweise ging der alte nie kaputt und ich hab den Erstatzdämpfer nie eingesetzt.

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## silver02 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte nur sicherstellen, dass für Ersatz gesorgt wäre, falls meiner aufgibt. Aber trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (20. Januar 2013)

-


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2013)

2006 gabs nur noch NEW Slayer !!!


----------



## 3mo (24. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand den Monarch RT3 in Verwendung? Den gäbe es in mid rebound und high compression tuning in passender Einbaulänge gerade günstig...

Die Buchsen sind bei meinem ausgeschlagen und ein Service hab ich auch noch nie machen lassen, ausserdem spricht mir der Hinterbau zu schlecht an. Darum wollte ich den Dämpfer gleich tauschen. Wegen high compression tuning bin ich mir unsicher... ich denke da würde mid compression besser passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2013)

keine hohe Druckstufendämpfung, siehst du richtig.


----------



## 3mo (26. Februar 2013)

ist das deine Vermutung oder Erfahrung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

Erfahrung mit Fox RP23.

Außerdem ist das old Slayer auf Dämpfer ohne Plattform konstruiert.


----------



## codename87 (11. März 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen, 
Ich habe ein 2005er RM Slayer (im januar 2013 günstig gekauft), 
Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float RP3, Gabel eine MZ 55 TST2.
Nun mein Problem: Der Dämpfer ist trotz bereits erreichtem maximalen Druck (laut aktuellem Manual von Fox, letzte woche runter geladen) viel zu weich. 
Ich wiege ca. 110kg (fahrfertig). 

Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem und weiß Hilfe ?
Thx & Ride On...


----------



## MWU406 (12. März 2013)

> ...trotz bereits erreichtem maximalen Druck...



Hi,

dieselbe Gewichtsklasse, dasselbe Fahrrad/Dämpfer.
Ich fahre seit 2004 um die 12bar (waren es bar?) rum. 
Garantie wirst Du auf Deinen Dämpfer keine mehr bekommen. Darum würde ich den Druck so einstellen, dass es mit dem Sag bzw. den persönlichen Vorlieben passt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## codename87 (12. März 2013)

Hm, aber 12 sind mir ein bisschen zu wenig. da hab ich 50% SAG...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2013)

codename87 schrieb:


> Hm, aber 12 sind mir ein bisschen zu wenig. da hab ich 50% SAG...


Ich hatte meinen RP3 im Hot Rod mit ca.18 bar mit 20% SAG, leider ist die Dämpferauswahl beim 05er Slayer sehr dünne wegen der 184 EBL


----------



## codename87 (12. März 2013)

Hm, dann pump ich mal noch ein bisschen ...


----------



## nrgmac (17. März 2013)

Öhm, meinst Du etwa den Dämpfer in Deinem NEW Slayer?
Bei dem Gewicht schon mal über Stahlfeder nachgedacht? 
Bei 200x57 EBL gibt es genug Alternativen zu dem verbauten Luftdämpfer.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. März 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Öhm, meinst Du etwa den Dämpfer in Deinem NEW Slayer?
> Bei dem Gewicht schon mal über Stahlfeder nachgedacht?
> Bei 200x57 EBL gibt es genug Alternativen zu dem verbauten Luftdämpfer.


die Frage bezog sich auf's old 05er Slayer !


----------



## nrgmac (17. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> die Frage bezog sich auf's old 05er Slayer !



Du meinst sein *OLD* Slayer aus seinem Fotoalbum mit der MZ55 in der Front


----------



## mohrstefan (17. März 2013)

codename87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen,
> Ich habe ein 2005er RM Slayer (im januar 2013 günstig gekauft),
> Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float RP3, Gabel eine MZ 55 TST2.
> Nun mein Problem: Der Dämpfer ist trotz bereits erreichtem maximalen Druck (laut aktuellem Manual von Fox, letzte woche runter geladen) viel zu weich.
> ...


 dann verrate uns doch mal deine Rahmennummer 0005 oder 0006 
um das mal zu klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2013)

Schau doch einfach in sein Fotoalbum und dann wird offensichtlich das er seinen New Slayer meint!Hier also völlig falsches Thema!


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2013)




----------



## mohrstefan (18. März 2013)

hoffendlich ist bald Frühling


----------



## rockyslayer (20. März 2013)

Hallo,
bin auch in der oberen Gewichtsklasse (105) ,habe in einem 2005er meinen Rp 3 14,5 -15 Bar super keine Probs

Gruß Bernd


----------



## FastForward58 (1. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Rocky Old Slayer in 16.5".
Vorzugsweise in der Canuck Lackierung.
Habe den Fehler genmacht und mein altes New Slayer in Canuck zu verkaufen um mir das 2011 Slayer kaufen zu können.
UND ICH BEREUE ES SO.
Jetzt bilde ich mir ein ich bräuchte ein OLD Slayer zum CC fahren.
Ich bitte um ANGEBOTE.
Danke


----------



## eleflo (1. April 2013)

schade, ich biete einen 19 Zoll in blau anno 2005 an...


----------



## rockyslayer (1. April 2013)

In meiner Schatztruhe habe ich einen Jungfreulichen Slayer 70 Rahmen in Patriot Blue & Polished , 18 zoll aus 2005!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## FastForward58 (2. April 2013)

Oh Mann, schade. 
Ja das blau/ polished gefällt mir auch sehr gut aber 
leider zu groß.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Rocky Old Slayer in 16.5".
> Vorzugsweise in der Canuck Lackierung.
> ...


Ich binn ja nun auch schon "fast alle" Rocky's durch .
Was mich am Old-Slayer ein bissschl gestört hat war der Lenkwinkel zum Berghoch perfeckt nur ,wenn oben angekommen,dieses gepolter wieder runter ne ne ne .
Daraufhin 2013 mal ein Altitude und ich sage nur GEIL geht besser hoch und runter der wahnsinn die goldene mitte vom 2011 Slayer zum New Slayer vom Old Slayer will ich garnix mehr wissen.
ich meine vieleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken .


----------



## FastForward58 (2. April 2013)

Hi,
bin mit meinem Slayer2011 extrem happy. 
Bergauf ok, Berab ne Wucht für ein "Enduro". 
Da kann ich auch sorglos mal nen Drop mitnehmen. 
Das Old Slayer würde  gar keine Berge mehr sehen, 
sondern einfach nur lockere Altmühltrails und Waldstrecken-
kilometer spulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyslayer (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
und für solche Sachen und wenn es auch ein bisschen gröber zugeht  mit aktuellen Parts immer noch super Konkurrenz fähig!!!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## FastForward58 (2. April 2013)

genau mein Gedanke. 
Danke Bernd


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin mit meinem Slayer2011 extrem happy.
> Bergauf ok, Berab ne Wucht für ein "Enduro".
> Da kann ich auch sorglos mal nen Drop mitnehmen.
> ...


 PERFEKT  UND KAUFEN


----------



## FastForward58 (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Rocky Old Slayer in 16.5" und 18".

Vorzugsweise in der Canuck Lackierung aber bitte auch in anderen Farben anbieten.

Habe den Fehler genmacht und mein altes New Slayer in Canuck zu verkaufen um mir das 2011 Slayer kaufen zu können.
UND ICH BEREUE ES SO.
Jetzt bilde ich mir ein ich bräuchte ein OLD Slayer zum CC fahren.

Ich bitte um ANGEBOTE.

MFG


----------



## rockyslayer (15. April 2013)

Hallo,
habe immer noch einen noch nie aufgebauten (also neu) Slayer 70 Rahmen in Patriot Blue, 18 Zoll aus 2005


Gruß Bernd


----------



## dr.psylo (26. Mai 2013)

Kugellagerwechsel:

sitze gerade an meinem Hot Rod und rätsel herum, wie ich die Lagerbuchsen aus den Kugellager heraus bekomme. Ich rede vom Lager direkt überm Tretlager.
Die Buchsen liegen so nah zusammen, da komm ich mit keinem Durchschlag etc. dazwischen, um die rauszuhauen. Wenn ich die aussen mit ner Zange anpacke, beschädige ich das Alu und passieren tut erst nix.
Hat wer nen Tip, damit ich Buchsen weiterhin benutzen kann??
Gruß, Michael


----------



## elementer (26. Mai 2013)

Ordentlich mit Öl/WD40 fluten und dann sollten sich die Dinger mit einer vernünftigen Zange eigentlich unter leichten Drehbewegungen rausziehen lassen. Ansonsten würde ich es noch mit einem dünnen Stahlstift oder ähnlichem als Durchtreiber versuchen. Andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich jetzt nicht.
Hier noch ein Bild der Lagereinheit:





Viel Erfolg!


----------



## dr.psylo (26. Mai 2013)

danke für den tip und die zeichnung...hat geklappt. mit ner schweißerzange konnte ich die eine buchse nach 3x WD40-Bad endlich soweit raus bewegen, dass ich mit nem schraubenzieher hinter den bund gekommen bin. 
interessanterweise sind nur die jeweils äusseren lager wirklich hinüber....da ist der dreck reingekrochen.....die innenliegenden laufen noch einwandfrei.
werde auf alle fälle den neuen eine dicke fettpackung mit auf den weg geben 
Gruß, Michael

kleiner Nachtrag: die Lager waren schon so voll mit Fett, dass da nix mehr reinpasste.


----------



## guido-k (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem Keller schlummert auch noch so ein Old-Slayer von 2001 und ich hab jetzt 49 Thread-Seiten Bilder geguckt, aber keins auf dem mein Rahmen zu sehen ist...
Wurde mir damals als Limited Edition verkauft, ist Rot-Gelb und hat eine ähnliche Lackierung wie das Rot-Weiße mit den Ahorn-Blättern (ist das Chanuck?),nur sind es bei mir Adlerköpfe - oder so ähnlich - jedenfalls spitzer Schnabel. 

Ich versuche morgen mal, ihn ein wenig zu putzen, ein paar Bilder zu machen und hier einzustellen.

Schöne Grüße
guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskandalboy (9. Juni 2013)

Würde auch noch einen Old Slayer-Rahmen ab MJ 2005 für meine Frau suchen (18''). Bitte keine "Baustelle", den Rahmen meines 2005er Slayers habe ich komplett restauriert (Lack, Lager) - die Zeit habe ich momentan leider nicht ;-) Freue mich über PMs.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## rud46 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich trenne mich jetzt endgültig von meinem Old Slayer Hot rod Limited Edition Rahmen (2005), incl. original Steuersatz, Syncros Sattelstütze. FOX Dämpfer funktioniert wie neu, alle Lager wie neu. Grosse 16.5", normale Gebrauchspuren, keine Dellen und immer sehr gepflegd.
Jedes faires Angebot wird überlegt.
Gr, Rudi


----------



## nrgmac (28. Juni 2013)

guido-k schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in meinem Keller schlummert auch noch so ein Old-Slayer von 2001 und ich hab jetzt 49 Thread-Seiten Bilder geguckt, aber keins auf dem mein Rahmen zu sehen ist...
> Wurde mir damals als Limited Edition verkauft, ist Rot-Gelb und hat eine Ã¤hnliche Lackierung wie das Rot-WeiÃe mit den Ahorn-BlÃ¤ttern (ist das Chanuck?),nur sind es bei mir AdlerkÃ¶pfe - oder so Ã¤hnlich - jedenfalls spitzer Schnabel.
> 
> ...



KÃ¶nnte das evtl. ein Element sein?

 @_rud46_: Definiere fair! Immer noch >1K â¬?


----------



## rud46 (28. Juni 2013)

hier die Bilder zu den Rahmen:http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359816/p4pb8359816.jpg
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359812/p4pb8359812.jpg
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359785/p4pb8359785.jpg
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359798/p4pb8359798.jpg


----------



## rud46 (28. Juni 2013)

@_nrgmac_: fair wie fair!  

Und... von > 1K â¬ traume ich nicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juni 2013)

rud46 schrieb:


> hier die Bilder zu den Rahmen:http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359816/p4pb8359816.jpg
> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359812/p4pb8359812.jpg
> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359785/p4pb8359785.jpg
> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8359798/p4pb8359798.jpg


Zoll ? bzw Größe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rud46 (28. Juni 2013)

wie in #1213  geschrieben: 16,5" oder 42 cm Mitte Trettlager bis oberkante Sitzrohr. Gr.


----------



## rud46 (29. Juni 2013)

Mal überlegt, wie wäre es mit 400  inkl. die Syncos Sattelstütze?


----------



## isartrails (29. Juni 2013)

Die Preisvorstellung ist nicht ganz unrealistisch, aber es braucht halt auch einen Käufer, der den Rahmen zu dem Preis auch WILL.
Und daran könnt's scheitern...


----------



## rud46 (30. Juni 2013)

Genau richtig, so wie bei alles was zu verkaufen angeboten wird braucht man einen Kaufer.
Mit aktuelle Preise für Fox Dampfer, SS und Lager glaube ich dass der Preis nicht übertieben ist. 

*Also 400  ist der Richtpreis oder ein "faires" Angebot.*


----------



## stk1812 (15. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich *verkaufe* mein Old Slayer 70 (48cm) hier im Bikemarkt. Und wo, wenn nicht hier könnten Angebot und Nachfrage aufeinandertreffen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/402655-rocky-mountain-slayer-70


----------



## nrgmac (15. Juni 2014)

Angebot und Nachfrage treffen normalerweise im Bikemarkt aufeinander.
BTW: Die Aussage "Das Bike wurde selten gefahren und befindet sich daher in einem gepflegten Zustand" würde ich bei diesen Bildern nochmals überdenken und auch der Preis ist bezogen auf Zustand und Ausstattung recht ambitioniert. 
Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf!


----------



## stk1812 (15. Juni 2014)

Ist schon wieder Stinkstiefeltag oder was? Warum gibt es eigentlich kein deutsches Forum, in dem nicht zu 90% rumgenölt wird?
1. Re-Posten eines relevanten Angebots in diesem Thread macht ja wohl auch für Interessierte Sinn, tu mal nicht so, als sei das eine irrelevante Belästigung
2. ein bisschen Dreck am Rahmen zeugt wohl kaum von übermäßigem Gebrauch. Immer noch ehrlicher, als die Säcke, die ihre Räder vorm Verkauf mit Kärcher und Cockpitspray bearbeiten.
3. die Ausstattung ist - bezogen auf das Baujahr - ganz sicher top
und allesamt original.
4. der Preis ist VB und auf dem Niveau, wie ein Slayer 70 so ungefähr läuft. Habe schon viele Teurere und wenige Günstigere gesehen.


----------



## nrgmac (15. Juni 2014)

Joar, bei denen sind aber die Schrauben nicht rundgenudelt, der Hinterbau teilweise entlackt, die Bremsscheiben riefig, die Gabel defekt und das Casting völlig verkratzt, usw.... Das bisschen Dreck am Rahmen passt zum Zustand. 
Hat überhaupt nichts mit Rumgenöle und Stickstiefeltag zu tun. War nur ein freundlich gemeinter Hinweis auf den "gepflegten Zustand". 
Es gibt Käufer, die solche Angaben nutzen um einen Anwalt reich zu machen.... Der Rest ist jetzt Deine Sache.


----------



## isartrails (16. Juni 2014)

stk1812 schrieb:


> ... wo, wenn nicht hier könnten Angebot und Nachfrage aufeinandertreffen.


Was weder im Bikemarkt noch hier zusammentrifft, sind die Vorstellungen von Verkäufern und Käufern.
Ich seh das ähnlich wie nrgmac.
Den Fotos von Bremsscheibe und Federgabel nach zu schließen, ist das Bike alles andere als "selten gefahren".
Auch das hat nichts mit Stinkstiefelag zu tun, sondern ist lediglich ein freundlich gemeinter Hinweis. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Besucher dieses Forums blöd wären.
850 Euro halte ich persönlich nicht nur für "ambitioniert", sondern für weltfremd.
Ich würde dafür keine 500 Euro mehr zahlen, wenn ich es wollte. Will ich aber nicht.
Das Bike hat technologisch seine Zeiten gesegnet...


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2014)

Sooooo , habe wieder ein's :-() konnte nicht wiederstehen, ein echter Kellerfund und ne coole Discokugel 
Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (25. August 2014)

hallo Zusammen,
bei meinem Slayer ( 2004 ) müsste ich mal wieder die Lager wechseln, eigentlich aber nur
das Hauptlager über dem Tretlager.
Hat jemand einen Händler parat wo ich die Teile bekomme,
oder noch besser, einen Händler, welcher nur die entsprechenden Lager ohne RM Aufschrift verkauft?
Danke!!


----------



## mohrstefan (25. August 2014)

Bei Rocky immer Radsport Kimmerle !


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2014)

Bei Lagern immer FAG, SKF oder INA!
Ausnahme die Gleitlager. Die natürlich von Igus.
Für beide gibt es entsprechende Onlineshops oder auch die Bucht.
Für die Bolzen/Achsen gibts den Kimmerle.


----------



## Ich bins! (26. August 2014)

ok, danke..
Bei Kimmerle hab ich schon öfters bestellt.
Allerdings brauch ich auch nicht das ganze Set.
Im Moment hat er aber keine im online Shop.
Ich werde die Lager dann mal ausbauen und nachmessen, oder hat jemand die Größe parat?


----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2014)

Sind im Lauf der Baujahre immer mal anders gewesen. Zum Großteil waren es 61801 2RS.


----------



## nrgmac (1. September 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Sooooo , habe wieder ein's :-() konnte nicht wiederstehen, ein echter Kellerfund und ne coole Discokugel
> Bilder folgen



Soll die Kugel jetzt doch weg?


----------



## mohrstefan (1. September 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Soll die Kugel jetzt doch weg?


ist mier zu klein , LEIDER !!!! :-(((
habe das Bike farbar gemacht und der Z1 Bomber wieder NEUEN hauch eingespritzt !
Der Fox ist voller Saft !, FREUE MICH AUF ANGEBOTE `!?
-------Verkauft ----- viel spass mit der Discokugel


----------



## Ani (6. September 2014)

Hier mein RM OldSlayer in XS, mein erstes MTB überhaupt 
Es war zuletzt noch mein Winter- und "Rumhüpfbike". Mittlerweile hab ich es auseinandergenommen, jetzt wird der Rahmen noch mal ordentlich geschrubbt und dann kommt er an die Wand als Deko


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

geht der 2,4er Albert durch den Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (9. September 2014)

jap, so grade eben, sitzt aber auch auf einer schmalen felge, könnte sein, dass das auf einer deutlich breiten felge noch breiter baut und nicht mehr passen würde.


----------



## Bikerredstar (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
würde mich von meinem lagjährigen treuen Begleiter trennn - wenn jemand Intersse hat. Ansonsten mach ich's wie Ani 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...n-edge-old-slayer-18-noch-build-in-canada-vhb


----------



## isartrails (6. Dezember 2014)

Hat zufällig einer einen in 16,5 Zoll am Verstauben?
Ich bräucht was zum Basteln über den Winter...


----------



## Ghost301078 (10. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage an die Old Slayer Experten.
Ich hätte Interesse an einem 2002er Modell aus der Bucht in sehr, sehr gutem Zustand. Hatten die Teilchen noch irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten? Komponenten wurden teils erneuert (z.B. Scheibenbremsen). Das Ding ist mit einer Bomber Z1 aufgebaut.
Mach ich da was falsch?

Danke Euch.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## isartrails (10. März 2015)

Du meinst das hier? www.ebay.de/itm/151605592286
1000 Euro sind unrealistisch, selbst wenn er's frisch aus dem Karton schälen würde...
Was wär's dir denn wert, wenn ich mal fragen darf?
Wir können hier ja gern ein paar Prognosen abgeben.


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2015)

Ist ja schlussendlich auch immer die Frage, was es einem persönlich Wert ist.
Wenn man aktuelle Marktpreise als Vergleich nimmt, dann ist das oben gezeigte Rad meiner Meinung nach um die 600 € wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (11. März 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn man aktuelle Marktpreise als Vergleich nimmt,


Was bitteschön willst du denn da als Vergleich nehmen...?
Wer ne verschrumpelte Melone verkaufen möchte, wird sich schwertun, dafür auf dem Markt einen "Vergleich" zu finden.
500-600 Euro könnten aber trotzdem hinhauen - wenn es einem das Wert ist.


----------



## Ghost301078 (11. März 2015)

Servus, (genau das ist es ;-) )
naja, ich könnte es jetzt für 830€ haben. Ist mir eigentlich auch noch ein bissl viel. Aber ich find´s schon cool und vor Allem fast neuwertig.
Aber welche Schwachpunkte gibt´s denn am Rahmen? Schwinge?
Die Z1 ist vermutlich recht schwer - in Summe soll es so 13,4kg wiegen.


----------



## nrgmac (11. März 2015)

Oh.... Ein Ur-Slayer mit Porno-Lackierung und Edge Wippe.
Nun, mal abgesehen davon, dass das Teil recht gepflegt wirkt, werden die Jahre im Bereich der Gabeldichtungen, -führung / Dämpfer und der Lager schon ein paar Spuren hinterlassen haben. Habe selber noch ein Slayer von 2003 in der Rahmensammlung stehen und hatte mit dem Teil nie Probleme. Die Gleitlager bekommt man ohne Probleme bei Igus oder Kimmerle und sonst geht an den Dingern nicht viel kaputt. Die Kettenstrebe war bei diesem Baujahr von einer Rückrufaktion betroffen und sollte über ein eingestanztes "S" auf der Unterseite verfügen. Ersatzteile für Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer (FOX RL ist gruselig in dem Rahmen) sind allerdings heute kaum oder nur in gebrauchter Form via eBay, o.ä. zu bekommen und auch das ISIS Innenlager ist heute weit weg von irgendwelchen Standards.
Alles in Allem nix schlimmes, aber bei +600 Euronen nicht gerade ein realistischer Preis.


----------



## isartrails (11. März 2015)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> ich könnte es jetzt für 830€ haben. Ist mir eigentlich auch noch ein bissl viel. Aber ich find´s schon cool und vor Allem fast neuwertig.


Mir wär das auch zuviel und ich würde die Finger davon lassen. Aber ich will's ja auch nicht haben.
Wenn es das Bike ist, dass du schon seit Jahrzehnten verzweifelt suchst, dann - und nur dann: würde ich das bezahlen.
Bei "normalem" Verstand (aber der setzt bei Bikes ja gerne mal aus, auch bei mir ) ist das Ding keine 600 mehr wert.

Edit: warum nimmst du nicht das hier? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/557320-rocky-mountain-slayer-2002-retro-top
Ist preislich realistischer und lässt sich sicher auch noch handeln.


----------



## nrgmac (12. März 2015)

@Ani
Eben gerade erst Deinen Beitrag entdeckt. Bist Du sicher, dass das ein Slayer und kein Flow FS ist? Das Slayer wurde in der EU nie offiziell in XS verkauft und die Kettenstreben sprechen eher für das Flow FS. Egal! War ein schönes Rädchen.


----------



## Ghost301078 (12. März 2015)

Tja, ich denke auch, dass ich die Finger davon lassen sollte. Ich find's wegen des Zustands gut u weil ich schon immer mal ein Slayer haben wollte. Wie fährt sich das old slayer denn im vgl zum ets-x?? Großer Unterschied? Das verlinkte find ich nicht so toll wegen Gabel u Dämpfer etc.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2015)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Tja, ich denke auch, dass ich die Finger davon lassen sollte. Ich find's wegen des Zustands gut u weil ich schon immer mal ein Slayer haben wollte. Wie fährt sich das old slayer denn im vgl zum ets-x?? Großer Unterschied? Das verlinkte find ich nicht so toll wegen Gabel u Dämpfer etc.


OMG,  ETSX ist die mit abstand GRÖSSTE Fehlkonstruktion von RMB 
Aber schau doch mal im eBay Kleinanzeigen rein , da sind viele schöne Slayer's drin


----------



## Ronja (13. März 2015)

Hi, gosth301078, hab noch ein slayer in 18,5, bei Interesse PM


----------



## Ghost301078 (13. März 2015)

Hi Ronja. Was ist es denn für eins? Farbe, Ausstattung? Alter? Danke&Gruss Chris


----------



## Ghost301078 (13. März 2015)

Ich finde das Ets-x übrigens nicht so fehlkonstruiert. Aber die Geo vom Slayer sagt mir mehr zu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (13. März 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ...ETSX ist die mit abstand GRÖSSTE Fehlkonstruktion von RMB


OMG, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Habe mir drei Stück davon in Folge gekauft und war immer sehr zufrieden. Erst als sie die Produktion eingestellt hatten, "musste" ich aufs Slayer wechseln.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. März 2015)

Ne ne , (ETSX)hatte nie solch ein Rocky welches Sooo mit dem Hinterbau flext  !! sind ja fast alle gebrochen


----------



## isartrails (19. März 2015)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an einem 2002er Modell aus der Bucht


Hier hat eines aktuell 340 Euro gebracht. http://www.ebay.de/itm/171709570437
Auch wenn man jetzt Ebay als untersten Wertmaßstab nimmt, weil die Preise dort naturgemäß versaut sind - wenn ein Verkäufer für den Hobel noch 500 bekommt, kann er mehr als zufrieden sein.


----------



## isartrails (19. März 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ne ne , (ETSX)hatte nie solch ein Rocky welches Sooo mit dem Hinterbau flext  !! sind ja fast alle gebrochen


Bei mir hat nie was geflext und gebrochen ist auch nix.
Aber vielleicht liegt's am Fahrstil...


----------



## mohrstefan (20. März 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bei mir hat nie was geflext und gebrochen ist auch nix.
> Aber vielleicht liegt's am Fahrstil...


Denke ich auch , das Teil war/ist für die Forstautobahn gebaut worden !


----------



## nrgmac (20. März 2015)

Der Hobel aus der Bucht tut einem echt leid. Ein Sammelsurium von wertlosen Müll an einem schönen Rahmen.


----------



## spacehamster (11. Mai 2015)

Todesanzeige: Nach 10 Jahren Existenz und davon 8 Jahren in meinem Besitz ist es jetzt doch mal Zeit für etwas, ähm, Moderneres geworden. Wahrscheinlich werd ich die Teile, die ich ans Nachfolger-Bike verschoben hab, irgendwann mal noch ersetzen und die Kiste einfach als Alltagsrad benutzen, aber irgendwie fürchte, ich, dann wird sie mir nach ner Woche geklaut. Jedenfalls hab ich dieses Foto am Ende der letzten Abfahrt auf meinem Hometrail geschossen, und das war's. RIP Slayer.


----------



## papaluna (17. September 2015)

Auch meines hat es leider erwischt. Nach mehr als 10 Jahren treuer Dienste, hat es sich plötzlich und unerwartet den Hinterlauf gebrochen.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1900/1900017-oonay1vih3lu-rm_slayer_2013_rip-large.jpg


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2015)

Könnte noch mit einer Schwinge aushelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papaluna (17. September 2015)

Danke für das Angebot, aber es kommt leider zu spät.
Zwischenzeitlich sind die Teile soweit verwendbar an einen anderen Rahmen gewandert und ich habe mir noch ein neues Rad zugelegt.

P.S
da ich keine Verwendung mehr für den Rest(Hauptrahmen,Sitzstrebe(19zoll), Sattelstütze NC17,Fox Float RL, habe, würde ich diese auch abgeben, falls jemand Bedarf hat.
Nachricht per PN


----------



## Ich bins! (3. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
hat jemand eine  Ahnung, woher ich die Lagerbuchsen ( 3) beziehen kann.
Ich hab die 4 Stück Kugellager von SKF besorgt, jedoch ist beim Ausbau eine der beiden Buchsen beschädigt worden.
Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

Bikeaction oder Kimmerle mal versuchen


----------



## Ich bins! (3. November 2015)

Ok, danke,
auf der onlineseite dort hab ich nichts gefunden, ich werde mal eine direkte Anfrage stellen.
Hätte ja sein können, das es Standartware ist, so wie die Lager..


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2015)

Nein, da wirst du sicher mal telefonieren müssen.


----------



## Sneysher (1. Februar 2016)

Hier ist meine Schönheit.
Letzte Woche so wie es ist hier im Markt geschossen. Die Fox-Heritage-Sticker und der Flaschenhalter kamen nachträglich dran, ansonsten so gekauft.
Ich habe jetzt ~200km bei miesem Wetter abgespult und bin super Happy mit dem Rocky. Etwas Feintuning um es auf mich anzupassen kommt noch: Schaft kürzen, u.U. längerer Vorbau, Leitungen kürzen(!!!) aber ansonsten bin ich wunschlos glücklich.

Ausstattung seht ihr ja selbst:
-Gabel: Fox Talas
-LR: DT-Swiss (Naben 240s vorne/Onyx hinten, aufgebaut von Whizz Wheels)
-Antrieb: XT komplett
-Bremsen: Magura Louise (203mm/180mm)
-verstellbare Sattelstütze
-Anbauteile standesgemäß Race Face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2016)

schick!


----------



## Sneysher (1. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## KarstenP (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde 
gerade eben ist mir bei meinem Edge von 2002 die Schwinge gebrochen am Schaltauge gibt es sowas noch neu als ersatzteil oder hat noch wer eine Gleitgelagerte Schwinge rumliegen?


----------



## KarstenP (25. Februar 2016)

und noch eine Frage weiß jemand ob der Hinterbau von einem 2000er Element Race von den Maßen her passt?


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (18. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch eine nagelneue Schwinge (Slayer 2005) im Keller.
Habe beim Einbau gesehen, dass der Rahmen auch gebrochen ist.
Farbe gun metall (schwarz metalic)
Neupreis 420€

Preis VB


----------



## KarstenP (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Dr. Sputnik
soweit ich weiß passt die Schwinge vom 2005 nicht an das 2002er Gleitlager Slayer trozdem besten Dank für das Angebot


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Mai 2016)

Rocky Freunde ,,, gesucht  wird ein Slayer in 20,5 mit ORDENDLICHER Ausstattttung 
PM an mich


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2016)

Das Slayer Ltd 2001 , Mitte, kann noch verdammt gut mithalten. Mein Sohn (10) liebt es . Ich auch


----------



## Seidel-Naumann (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch so ein Schätzchen im Schuppen. Da der Platz immer enger wird (Neuzugänge) bin ich am überlegen, das Slayer abzugeben. Gibt es eurer Meinung nach dafür noch Interessenten?

Hier kurz die Details:
Rocky Mountain Slayer aus 2001
Rahmenhöhe 48 cm (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberseite Sattelklemme)
Holographic Black / Silver
Marzocchi Z1 MCR
DT Swiss HVR 200
Tune-Naben und Mavic 519 Felgen
Schaltwerk & Umwerfer XTR
Bremsen XT
Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel RaceFace

Vielen Dank für eure Meinung!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2017)

Lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost301078 (14. April 2017)

Moin!
ich hab mir doch tatsächlich mein Dritt-MTB geleistet. Völlig verrückt. Ich bin aber nun schon seit drei Jahren auf der Suche nach einem Old-Slayer und jetzt musste ich einfach zuschlagen...
Ich werde bald mal ein paar Fotos einstellen.
Ich find das Teilchen macht richtig viel Spaß. Schön agil und komfortabel. Mit der Fox Talas kann ich mich sehr gut anfreunden.
Überlege gerade noch, welche Reifen ich dran mache. Momentan sind Rocket Ron´s montiert. Find ich für das Rad aber eher unpassend. Es ist übrigens ein komplett roter Rahmen mit schwarzen Laufrädern und SRAM X0, Formular Bremsen, Race Face Komponenten und einem schönen Fox Dämpfer, der nur "zu" oder "offen" zulässt. Eigentlich auch völlig ausreichend. Ein paar nervige Geräusche muss ich noch abstellen u. evtl. einen leicht kürzeren Vorbau dran machen. Dann ist´s perfekt!
OLD SLAYER - keep on riding 

Schöne Ostern!!!
Christian

http://mtbn.ws/p19us2


----------



## Ghost301078 (20. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ist das Slayer eigentlich ein Scandium Aluminium? Oder ist das Standard AL? Auf dem Easton Aufkleber steht ja 7005.
Danke Euch.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Kawaatze (29. Dezember 2019)

Wir waren heute seid Ewigkeiten auch noch mal unterwegs. ???


----------



## rocsam (7. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Slayerista,
habe mir heute ein Slayer70 aus 2005 gekauft. Die Gabel muss getauscht werden. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Bin bei den Komponenten schon lange nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Eine Talas mit 100/120/140 wäre ok? Was kostet so eine gebraucht in einwandfreiem Zustand? Alternativen? Danke schonmal


----------



## SlayMe (7. April 2020)

Ich hatte damals eine 140 Talas drin und die hat super mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Aber die Absenkfunktion habe ich eigentlich kaum benutzt. Meine Empfehlung ist eine 140er Fox, je "neuer" desto besser.


----------



## Bandit_bln (8. April 2020)

rocsam schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Slayerista,
> habe mir heute ein Slayer70 aus 2005 gekauft. Die Gabel muss getauscht werden. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Bin bei den Komponenten schon lange nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Eine Talas mit 100/120/140 wäre ok? Was kostet so eine gebraucht in einwandfreiem Zustand? Alternativen? Danke schonmal





SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals eine 140 Talas drin und die hat super mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Aber die Absenkfunktion habe ich eigentlich kaum benutzt. Meine Empfehlung ist eine 140er Fox, je "neuer" desto besser.


Sogar absolut ok.
Ich fahre in meinem 20,5" seit 11 Jahren eine Talas 100/120/140. Ich fahre meistens 140, ab und zu mal  120 und nur bergauf in wirklich steilem Gelände 100. Es ist ja auch nur 1 cm mehr als bei der Originalgabel. Größer als 140 würde ich jetzt aber auch nicht gehen, das passt dann vom Lenkwinkel glaube nicht mehr.
Bei ganz kleinen Rahmengrößen schaut es vielleicht noch mal anders aus, aber ab 18" aufwärts seh ich da überhaupt kein Problem.

Die Frage ist, ob man noch eine gute für einen akzeptablen Preis bekommt. Eine Alternative wäre auch eine Float 120 falls sich keine Talas findet, denn wirklich häufig nutze ich die Absenkung auch nicht und der gefühlt sweet-spot liegt für mich bei 130cm, aber ich fahre auch einen 11cm Vorbau und nur 0,5 cm Spacer. Da kann man auch 1 cm Spacer mehr und ne Float 120 nehmen. Testweise bin ich auch mal mit 5cm Vorbau gefahren, da liegt der Sweet-Spot bei 160cm   Den Tausch hatte ich wegen dem Gewicht mal überlegt , aber bin mit der Talas auch happy und irgendwann hab ich beschlossen das mein bike fertig ist.


----------



## rockyslayer (8. April 2020)

Hallo,
Ich hatte in meine 3 Slayer70 immer eine Rock Shox Revelation 130 oder 140mm 
Einen fahre ich heute noch mit der 140er

war und bin super zufrieden 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## kuhtreiber (8. April 2020)

rockyslayer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hatte in meine 3 Slayer70 immer eine Rock Shox Revelation 130 oder 140mm
> Einen fahre ich heute noch mit der 140er
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir der selbe Fall, ein Slayer aus 2003 (Größe M) mit einer 140mm Revelation DualAir mit PopLock, passt genau zur Geo vom Bike.


----------



## rocsam (8. April 2020)

Ok, wo bekommt man diese Gabeln? Nur über die Bucht oder gibt es seriöse Gebrauchthändler, die einem auch ne Art Garantie geben und einen Service gemacht haben? Die neuen Gabeln haben ja alle ein tapered Steuerrohr, was wohl nich passen dürfte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit_bln (8. April 2020)

rocsam schrieb:


> Ok, wo bekommt man diese Gabeln? Nur über die Bucht oder gibt es seriöse Gebrauchthändler, die einem auch ne Art Garantie geben und einen Service gemacht haben? Die neuen Gabeln haben ja alle ein tapered Steuerrohr, was wohl nich passen dürfte?!


Manchmal gibts was gebrauchtes beim Fahrradhändler, Ebay (Kleinanzeigen) oder hier im Bikemarkt. Dabei halt einkalkulieren, dass die Gabel bald zum Service muss oder mit dem Dichtungssatz selber warten. Die Gebrauchtpreise dürften bereits in der nähe vom Servicepreis liegen. (150€) Da macht was vernünftiges kaufen und ggf. selber warten schon Sinn.  Meine Talas z.B. sackt seit ein paar Wochen ab. Aber das ist halt nach 11 Jahren völlig okay, ich habe halt wirklich nie was dran gemacht und irgendeine Dichtung wirds bei winterlicher Kälte zerlegt haben. Spätestens beim nächsten Mal in 10 Jahren ist der Rahmen sowieso reif um ihn an die Wand zu hängen. Ich würde hier ehrlich gesagt versuchen was möglichst preiswertes zu bekommen und damit noch ein paar Jahre spaß haben. Rein technisch gesehen ist der Slayer überholt und geht mehr in Richtung Liebhaberstück. Aber solange er seinen Dienst tut sehe ich auch keinen Grund auf irgendwas neues zu wechseln. So ein vergleichbares Rocky Mountain Instinct oder Thunderbold kostet schnell mal 4000 bis 8000 €.


----------



## rocsam (9. April 2020)

So, vielen Dank für die Tipps hier. Habe heute eine neuwertige Manitou Black bekommen. Passt für meinen Einsatzbereich, denke ich.


----------



## rocsam (10. April 2020)

Nun muss ich noch das Dämpferauge bzw.  die Buchse darin ersetzen. Gibt es das überhaupt noch oder gibt es andere (Bastel-)Lösungen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2020)

rocsam schrieb:


> Nun muss ich noch das Dämpferauge bzw.  die Buchse darin ersetzen. Gibt es das überhaupt noch oder gibt es andere (Bastel-)Lösungen?


Die gibt es noch.
Kannst die aktuellen von Fox aus Kunststoff nehmen. 
Sind einfacher einzubauen und halten vieeeeel länger.


----------



## rocsam (12. April 2020)

Update: aus dem 70 in '19 wurde ein 2003 SE in Team-Lackierung und '18. Passt jetzt perfekt!


----------



## rocsam (13. April 2020)

Weiß jemand hier, welche Ausführung (Maße) ich für die Dämpferbuchse im Float RL in meinem Old Slayer  benötige und wo ich die bestellen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2020)

rocsam schrieb:


> Weiß jemand hier, welche Ausführung (Maße) ich für die Dämpferbuchse im Float RL in meinem Old Slayer  benötige und wo ich die bestellen kann?


8mm Loch, Breite einfach messen.
Bestellen in jedem Onlineshop.








						Dämpferbuchsenset | ROSE Bikes
					

Passend zu folgenden Dämpfermodellen mit 15 x 12,7 mm bzw. 12,7 x 12,7




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## daskandalboy (27. September 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Dämpferwippe für mein 2005er Slayer, eines der beiden Elemente hat leider einen Riss und ich möchte die nagelneuen Lager nicht in ein beschädigtes Bauelement einpressen. Passen sollten alle Wippen zwischen 2003 und 2005 (120 mm). Wäre schön, wenn sich da etwas finden würde – der Rahmen ist gerade vom Pulverbeschichter zurück und sieht top aus...

Danke,
Andreas


----------



## daskandalboy (13. Oktober 2021)

Hat niemand was rumliegen? Leider stockt das Projekt gerade deswegen...
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Ich bins! (13. Oktober 2021)

Hallo dask,
dieses silberne Ding, was Rahmen mit Dämpfer verbindet?
Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach, ich habe noch einen alten Rahmen ohne Dämpfer 
und Gabel  rumliegen..
Grüße


----------



## daskandalboy (13. Oktober 2021)

Genau - danke!


----------



## Ich bins! (14. Oktober 2021)

Diese Wippe hätte ich anzubieten.


----------



## daskandalboy (15. Oktober 2021)

👍 Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Citizen (16. November 2021)




----------



## Citizen (16. November 2021)

Fährt immer noch wie es soll. Wenig gewartet, nur das nötigste. Seit 2005 .... hat auch ein 29er überlebt. Das war nix mit einem 29er Hardtail im Gelände gegen das RM. Ist aber inzwischen 2't Rad. ;-)


----------



## Craim (13. August 2022)

Mir ist die schwinge gebrochen, hat jemand noch eine oder weiß,wo ich eine finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

